# منتديات المتداول العربي منتديات المتداول العربي التعليمية طرق و استراتيجيات التداول في أسواق المال  اقوى الاستراتيجيات للمجنون الاستراتيجية الاولى  الصين تعترف بتفاقم الوضع الوبائي وتعلن عن وفيات ضخمة  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:56 م )   اليابان تسجل أكثر من 108 ألف إصابة يومية جديدة بفيروس كورونا  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 01:15 م )   عاجل: بعد مكاسب قوية.. هبوط مفاجئ للعملات الرقمية لكن المشاعر تبدلت  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:04 ص )   الذهب عند أعلى مستوياته في 9 أشهر.. هل ننتظر مستوى قياسي جديد؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 05:31 م )   كاثي وود تستثمر بكثافة في كوين بيز و تسلا  وتتوقع صعود بيتكوين لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 04:19 م )   فيتش للتصنيف الائتماني ترفع توقعاتها لمعدل الفائدة النهائي لدى المركزي الأوروبي  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل- صدور بيانات القراءة الأولية لثقة المستهلك الأمريكي وتوقعات التضخم  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل: اللون الأحمر يُحكم قبضته على وول ستريت  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:47 م )   آبل تخفض أجر رئيسها التنفيذي 40% دفعة واحدة  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:05 م )   بريطانيا: تحقيق النمو الاقتصادي يستدعي وصول التضخم لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:03 م )   بنك اليابان يعلن عن عمليات شراء طارئة من السندات الحكومية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:48 م )   سهم تسلا يهبط بأكثر من 6%، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:46 م )   عودة الأموال الساخنة إلى مصر بعد التعويم.. انفراجة مؤقتة للجنيه قبل هبوط أكبر؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:37 م )   العقود الآجلة للنفط الخام ارتفعت خلال الدورة الأوروبية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:25 م )   البنوك الأمريكية تحكم الاقتصاد الأمريكي اليوم..توقعات الأرباح والنتائج المالية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:19 م )   سكوتيا بنك يتوقع استمرار ضعف الدولار الأمريكي هذا العام  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:18 م )   تحذيرات بشأن استمرار ذروة كورونا في الصين لفترة أطول!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:12 م )   أرباح جي بي مورجان تفوق التوقعات.. ولكن السهم يتراجع، فلماذا؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:09 م )   اليابان تسجل رقم قياسي جديد بوفيات فيروس كورونا!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:31 م )   الدولار يتعافى بتعاملات اليوم، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:19 م )

## خالد.الحربي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  
سنذكر باذن الله في هذا الرابط اقوى الاستراتيجيات على المجنون مأخوذه من منتديات اجنبية وساختمها باذن الله باستراتيجيتي الخاصة ولكن من الضروري معرفة التالي    جميع الاستراتيجيات والتحاليل لا تتعدى فائدتها على المتداول اكثر من 30 % فقط  و70% تعتمد على المتداول نفسه وهذه حقيقه يجب ان تعرفها  
لماذا التركيز على المجنون : ببساطه لاني لا اتداول غيره فهو اقوى العملات وسهل جدا ان تركب موجاته الطويله وبامكانك بسهوله خطف 50 نقطه في دقيقه لكن قد تخسر 200 نقطه في ثواني لذلك لا مجال هنا للتداول بدون ادارة راس مال جيده ووقف خساره الزامي والا فابشر بالمارجن كوووووول فكم من مره اغراني غروري الى ان افقت عليه فاحذر ان اردت الصمود .  الاستراتيجية الاولى  : نظام تتبع الترند على شارت الخمس دقائق( Trend Follower 5 Minute System) 
الكاتب هو Urban Sotensek  من سلوفانيا  وقد استخدمت بكثره هذه الاستراتيجية وأؤكد لكم انها من افضل واقوى الاستراتيجيات . سعرها السابق 300 دولار 
قد  اخذت منه الاذن لكي انقلها لكم وهذا كان رده لي  (  Hello, 
thank you for asking me. Most would just take the information and claim it as their own.
You may translate it into Arabic as long as you put a copyright and a link to my web site (you don't have to paste the original English article) 
Best Regards,
Urban. ) 
سنقوم بشرح الاستراتيجية بالتفصيل باللغة العربيه والمصدر هو موقعه الاساسي  http://www.bustathief.com/2007/07/ea...-follower.html 
ايضاً موقع فوركس فاكتوري    http://www.forexfactory.com/showthread.php?t=40325 
__________________________________________________  ____________________  
ساقوم بشرح الاستراتيجية الاولى بعد صلاة العشاء باذن الله فتابعونا

----------


## NASSERALQAHTANI

مشكور يالغالي على الطرح الجيد ....بالتوفيق  تسجيل حضور.... متابعين

----------


## سامي المشرف

بارك الله فيك  وجزاك الله خيرا  
متابعين معك

----------


## سمير صيام

متابعين معاك ياغالى 
عشان المجنون اصبح افة الفوركسيين

----------


## امجد محمد

بالتوفيق يا اخى الكريم و هذا ما تعودنا عليه منك دائما  متابع معاكم و خصوصا انى من عشاق الفريمات الصغيرة   بالتوفيق دايما

----------


## أسامة سيد

جزاك الله كل خير  :Thumb:

----------


## سليم

مشكور وما تقصر ياخالد ، الله يكتب اجرك 
والشكر ايضا لصاحب الاستراتيجيه السلوفاني  
ومتابعين معك ومع المجنون 
همسه : ان لم أكن مخطئا فأنت صاحبنا في الهوامير ، أيام الااسهم السعوديه . أتمنى تصحيح خطئي ان كان

----------


## wajdyss

من المتابعين ان شاء الله 
جزاك الله كل خير

----------


## خالد.الحربي

الف شكر للجميع نبدا باسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  
الاستراتيجية اخذت من الوقت اكثر من 6 اشهر من تقييم وتحليل وتحسين الى ان ظهرت بحلتها الحاليه فاستخدمها كما هي بدون اي تغير او اضافة   
الفريم المستخدم : خمس دقائق
التوقيت  : الاوربي والامريكي 
الازواج التي تصلح له الاستراتيجية : المجنون من تجربة شخصية وبقوة 
 USD/JPY, USD/CHF, GBP/USD,  EUR/USD, USD/CAD, AUD/USD, EUR/JPY and Gold 
مقدمة  
نسمع دوما ان الترند هو الرفيق Trend is your friend   هذه الاستراتيجية ستريك معنى هذه الجمله .
طريقتها الفريده ستعطيك رؤيا جديده وستفهم السوق بشكل اوضح وستريك ان السوق لا يتحرك بطريقه عشوائية بل هي حركه منتظمه ومتسلسلة . بالتدريب على هذه الاستراتيجية سترى بوضوح الاتجاه وستحصل على مبتغاك .
ليست هذه الاسترانيجية للتنبؤ بالمستقبل والاتجاه المستقبلي  بل هي تريك الاتجاه الحالي ووستضمن لك الابحار مع الموجه . 
اتقان هذه الاستراتيجيه سيغنيك عن اي تحليل اخر سواءا اساسي او كلاسيكي او قراءة ارقام واحصائيات لمعرفة الاتجاه .
وهي لا تعتمد على قراءات سابقة للعمله وقد تعمل في جميع الاجواء والاسواق ولا تعتمد على اشكال هندسية او قراءه عشوائيه لعدد من المؤشرات . واعتمادها على الفهم الجيد والتوقيت الجيد للسوق .
لن تكون كمثل الاستراتيجيات التي تعطيك اشارة دخول وخروج وانت تتبعها لا تدري لماذا . ولكن ستجعلك انت تعرف لماذا دخلت ولماذا خرجت فتصبح ثقتك بنفسك وستكسب اكثر باذن الله .
لن تكون عرضه للسبايك ( الارتفاع المفاجيء لشمعه ) او سوق متشتت الاتجاهات ولكن يجب بكل الاحوال الانصياع لادارة الاموال . 
محتويات النظام     
a) Signal Arrows 
b) MACD 
c) Volatility Channel
d) Laguerre
e) Slope Direction line
f) Pivot Points
g) Guppy Multiple Moving Averages (GMMA) 
سنبدأ باذن الله شرح المؤشرات واحدا يلي الآخر .

----------


## خالد.الحربي

> مشكور وما تقصر ياخالد ، الله يكتب اجرك 
> والشكر ايضا لصاحب الاستراتيجيه السلوفاني  
> ومتابعين معك ومع المجنون 
> همسه : ان لم أكن مخطئا فأنت صاحبنا في الهوامير ، أيام الااسهم السعوديه . أتمنى تصحيح خطئي ان كان

  
نعم

----------


## loris aziz

بارك الله فيك  ونحن في انتظار الاستراتيجية

----------


## خالد.الحربي

*Signal Arrows* *الاشاره تحدث بتقاطع موفينق افرج فاستر 4 وسلور 8*  *Faster EMA is 4 and slower EMA is 8.*   *MACD Histogram*  *اعدادت 5 35 5 والهيستوقرام اسرع من الماكد العادي في اعطاء الاشاره ولكن لا يستخدم لوحده بل نحتاج تاكيدات اخرى*    *Volatility Channel*  *تحدد لك الانحدار والتسارع ليست اساسيه لكن لرؤيا افضل تتكون*  *34 EMA high and 34 EMA low*  *Laguerre*  *تطوير للار اس اي يحسب التشبع ولكن بشكل ابطأ يعتمد على الوقت ايضا بطريقة الموفينق افرج*   *Slope Direction Line*  *يحسب اتجاه الترند احمر ترند هابط وازرق ترند صاعد*   *Pivot Points*  *تحسب مستويات الدعم والمقاومه بناءا على افتتاح واغلاق والحد الاعلى والادني للسوق او العمله ليوم سابق*  *لا اعتقد تحتاج الى شرح*   *Guppy Multiple Moving Averages GMMA  هذا هو اهم مؤشر*  *عبارة عن توليفه من المفينق افريج تجعلك تقرا السوق واتجاهه*  *لا يهم اي فريم تستخدم فهي دقيقه في جميع الفريمات من فريم الدقيقه الى الشهري*  *ان كانت تسير بتناغم وبالوانها حسب الترتيب فانت تعرف اهو ترند هابط او ترند صاعد*  *ان تلخبطت فتدل على حالة السوق مثلها .*  *نستخدم 5 الوان*   *اصفر تداول سريع واهداف سريعه*   *برتقالي ايلي الاصفر*   *ازرق تداول متوسط واهداف متوسطة*  *اخظر اكثر من الازرق*  *احمر للمستثمرين*   *هذه الالوان هي العلاقه المتناغمه بين المتداولين حيث الاصفر والبرتقالي للسكالبينق والنقاط السريعه الى ان تصل الى الاحمر وهي للمستثمرين والاهداف البعيده ولكن المهم هو*  *اننا نعرف ان اساس الترند هو اللونين الاخظر والاحمر وهما اساسيان .*  *نحن لا نتداول الا عندما تكون هذه الالوان بالترتيب كما وضعتها بالاعلى* *بهذا التناغم ا ستستطيع معرفة نوع الترند*  *بداية الترند ونهايته وتوقع الترند المقبل بمعنى اصح ستعرف ماذا ستعمل ..*     *اشرب شاي وارجع لكم احبائي*

----------


## dr_mamy2006

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا  
متابعين معك
تحياتى

----------


## mhemam2005

فرصة شراء على الباوند الان تم الدخول من 2.0180 الله المستعان (الدخول من الشمعة التالية للي عليها خط لبني )  https://forum.arabictrader.com/uploa...ssssssssss.gif

----------


## نديم الذكريات

بارك الله فيك  ومتابعين معاك أخوي

----------


## خالد.الحربي

اريد تركيز يا شباب  
الاختراقات والانفجار وتغيير الاتجاه . 
لا نتداول في الاختراقات ولكن الوان القابي ستوضح لنا متى الانفجار يحدث فعند اختراق اللون الاصفر اللون الاحمر مع استمرار للون الاخظر تحت الاحمر سنكون نحن بالمرصاد لاننا سنتوقع رجوع الاصفر الى مكانه الصحيح وعندها نبدا بوضع اوامرنا ولكن في اتجاه الترند الذي سيتكون ونحدده بوضعية الاخظر مع الاحمر ايهما اعلى . 
الاختراق لاعلى يكون الاحمر فوق الاخظر فياتي الاصفر ويخترق الاحمر عندها السعر سيصحح ونرى ان الاخظر اصبح فوق الاحمر الآن (((((عندها اصبح الترند صاعد )))))     
الاختراق لاسفل يكون الاحمر تحت الاخظر ومعناه ترند صاعد ولكن ياتي الاصفر ويخترق اللونين وعندها يتحول الاحمر ليصبح فوق الاخظر عندها اصبح الترند هابط  وسننتظر الاشاره للدخول شورت    
اكرر مهم جدا  
اخظر فوق الاحمر ترند صاعد 
احمر فوق الاخظر ترند هابط

----------


## خالد.الحربي

اشكر كل من شارك وتابع فانتم وقودي لكي اكمل بحماس   
الاختراقات الكاذبة  
هذا النظام هو الوحيد الذي يكشف لك الاختراقات الكاذبه فهي ببساطه عند اختراق الاصفر او البرتقالي الاحمر ولكن يضل الاخظر مكانه 
لكي يحدث التحول في الترند يجب ان يتغير اللونين الاخظر والاحمر من مكانهما تباعا ويجب تناغم الالوان الاخرى معهم  
الباوند يعشق الاختراقات الكاذبة وخصوصا المجنون لذى وجب الانتباه كلما هدأت وانتظرت كلما اصبت الدخول الصحيح والسوق مفتوح 24 ساعه والفرص لا تنقضي فلما العجلة .

----------


## hadi75m

تسجيل حضور ومتابعه  ولك جزيل الشكر  تقبل تحياتى ومودتى

----------


## NASSERALQAHTANI



----------


## سلام نصرلله

السلام عليكم ارى الاستراتجية قوية جدا 
هل يمكن ان تضع المؤشرات الجديدة والتمبلت هنا  :Regular Smile:  
شكرا لك

----------


## خالد.الحربي

احب اخص بالشكر كل من تكرم وشرفني بالتعقيب وودت ان اشكر كل منهم منفردا ولكن لكي لا يكبر الموضوع اثرت ان اشكرهم بصدري   
القوانين 
يجب ان نتبع اشارة الدخول بالاسهم فندخل بعد الاشارة بشمعه ولكن يجب ان تكون جميع الشروط مكتمله والا لا ندخل  
الدخول لونق شراء يكون بعد الاشاره وعند  
تناغم الالوان حسب ما شرح سابقا وفي وضع للاعلى  
خط ال LAGUERRE يقطع ال 15, 
الماكد مهم جدا ان يكون فوق الصفر  
ايقاف لخساره 5 نقاط تحت اقرب قاع او 25 نقطه ايهما تفضل 
الارباح تؤخذ اما نصف عند البيفوت والنصف الآخر عند تغير لون السلوب الى احمر او الكل عند احدهما كما تحب . او عند افتتاح الشمعه في الجهة المعاكسة من قناة التسارع volatility channel

----------


## خالد.الحربي

البيع يكون العكس تماما        
اتمنى اني قد استطعت ان اشرح الموضوع بسهوله بالرغم من اني مجهد ولا اريد سوى الدعاء   
هنا تجد التمبليت والمؤشرات فحظ سعيد وصيد موفق باذن الله   http://www.mediafire.com/?3jmzmjw11vx 
او انزله من هنا  TrendFollower.zip

----------


## القطرب

رائع بمعنى الكلمة. 
جزاك الله خير.

----------


## السوهاجى

مجهود جميل 
بالتوفيق اخى

----------


## *توكلت على الله*

ببارك الله فيك اخي الكريم وسجلني معك من المتابعين

----------


## RADO

اخي الحربي   نشكر لك هذا الجهد والحماس في العرض  ممكن تعرض لنا شارت بالعربي ونتابع علامات الدخول شراء وشارت آخر للدخول بيع

----------


## خالد.الحربي

الف شكر لمن علق الف شكر ولا يكفيني فيكم كلمة شكر   
رادو انظر الى هذه الشارت الحاليه 
ترى ان السعر اخترق لاسفل ولكنه اختراق كاذب وقد انكشف لان الخط الاحمر لم يرتقي فوق الاخظر 
واخترق لاعلى ونفس الحكاية كاذب الاحمر لم يكن فوق  
الآن ننتظر الخط الاحمر يعلو على الاخظر واشارة السهم لنأخذ بيع اخذا بالاعتبار الماكد تحت الصفر واللوقر سيكسر 15و لاسفل

----------


## خالد.الحربي

انظر كيف انتظارنا للخط الاخظر تحت الاحمر حمانا من تقلبات الين الخطيره 
مازلنا ننتر الاظر تحت الاحمر واشارة بيع بالسهم

----------


## Reader_Searcher

خطة جميلة جدا
ومجهود ممتاز حقا 
جزاك الله خيرا
وزادك علما
وأسعدك في الدنيا والآخرة

----------


## خالد.الحربي

اشاره بيع  مكتمله الآن والترند الحالي هو هابط والله اعلم
ومع كل اشارة سهم نضع عقودنا  
\

----------


## خالد.الحربي

خمسين نقطه الى الآن من اشارة البيع وهدفنا خط البيفوت ما يقارب 100 نقطه

----------


## خالد.الحربي

> خطة جميلة جدا
> ومجهود ممتاز حقا 
> جزاك الله خيرا
> وزادك علما
> وأسعدك في الدنيا والآخرة

  
منتهى سعادتي هذا الدعاء الف شكر لك ولجميع من شرفني هنا   
الف الف مبروك وتحقق الهدف
ها هو الآن نازل الى بعد البيفوت ولكن عندها لا نخرج الا من نصف العقود ونترك النصف الآخر عند تحول السلوب الى اخظر اي نطارد الربح  
لا استطيع المتابعة معكم الآن تراني معزوم على الغدى وحطيت تريلنق ستوب 45 
تحياتي

----------


## خالد.الحربي

ملحوظه النظام حمانا من التذبذب ودخلنا صح واخذنا ارباح مهوله  تحياتي   هذا هو سر قوة النظام

----------


## hadi75m

> ملحوظه النظام حمانا من التذبذب  حمالك الله من كل سوء 
> ودخلنا صح  دائما ان شاء الله 
> واخذنا ارباح مهوله اللهم لا حسد  اللهم زد وبارك 
>  تحياتي هذا هو سر قوة النظام هذا من توفيق الله لك وللجميع

 بارك الله فيك

----------


## خالد.الحربي

> بارك الله فيك

  
لو رديت عليك لا اوفيك    اسأل الله الكريم ان يرحمك رحمة يغنك بها عن رحمة سواه .

----------


## esam 123

شكرا اخى وبالتوفيق دائما

----------


## خالد.الحربي



----------


## NASSERALQAHTANI

ملاحظة بعض الاسهم تلغي بعد عمل تحديث للشارت  
ارجو الايضاح

----------


## خالد.الحربي

> ملاحظة  بعض الاسهم تلغي بعد عمل تحديث للشارت    ارجو الايضاح

 الاسهم هي تقاطع المفينق افريج 34 لو مع 34 هاي فلا يمكن التقاطعات تتغير تاكد من ذلك ولا حاجه لعمل باك تست نحن الآن لايف

----------


## NASSERALQAHTANI

> الاسهم هي تقاطع المفينق افريج 34 لو مع 34 هاي فلا يمكن التقاطعات تتغير تاكد من ذلك ولا حاجه لعمل باك تست نحن الآن لايف

    ارفق لك الصورة للاطلاع والافادة

----------


## mayar

رائع جدا  بارك الله فيك  وجعلة الله فى ميزان حسناتك 
ان شاء الله    نتابع معك 
تحياتى لك

----------


## NASSERALQAHTANI



----------


## القطرب

أخي kkk555 
ارجو توضيح شرط المؤشر Laguerre عند البيع..ه لا بد أن يكون قاطع لل 75 من اعلى لاسفل ؟؟  ام لا بد أن يكون أقل من 15 ؟؟؟

----------


## ihossny

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## TiToo

الأخ kkk55
اولا شكرا جزيلا على ترجمة وطرح هذة الأستراتيجيه وجعلها الله فى ميزان حسناتك
الاسهم هي تقاطع المفينق افريج 34 لو مع 34 هاي فلا يمكن التقاطعات تتغير تاكد من ذلك ولا حاجه لعمل باك تست نحن الآن لايف 
اعتقد ان الأسهم هى نتاج تقاطع الموفنج 4/8 emaصح ولا انا غلطان
وياريت تفسرلنا حكايه ظهور الأسهم ثم اختفاءها وشكرا

----------


## سلام نصرلله

اعتقد لهذا قال انه يجب الدخول في الشمعة التالية بعد السهم

----------


## ihossny

و كمان شى اخر اخى خالد لى تعقيب على موضوع الاستوب حضرتك تقول يا 25 بب يا اما5 نقاط فوق او تحت القمهاو القاع السابق
الا ترى ان التفاوت كبير بين النوعين من الاستوب فقد يكون القاع على بعد 100بب و نضيف 5 فيصبح 105 و هنا وجه المقارنه بين 105 و 25 كبير جدا 
و الله حسب رأى الذى يحتمل الخطأ ال 25 قليله جدا
فرجاء عرض خبرتك فى هذا التعامل مع السيستم  
بارك الله لك ورزقك من حلال و باعد بينك و بين الحرام

----------


## خالد.الحربي

> ارفق لك الصورة للاطلاع والافادة

 ابو سليمان مرحبا 
زي ما قلت لك عن الاسهم فهي تقاطعات ولا تتغير قد تحدث كمثل ما وضحت ولكنها اكيد خطا نادر او مشكلة في الجهاز لو لاحظت اي سهم آخر يتغير ارجو ابلاغي .. تحياتي

----------


## خالد.الحربي

> 

 لاحظ ان السعر عندما ارتفع فجأه رجع وسوى ريباونس الى هنا فهو كاذب ولا نتأكد انه ترند الا عندما تتناغم الالوان والاحمر تحت

----------


## خالد.الحربي

> أخي kkk555 
> ارجو توضيح شرط المؤشر Laguerre عند البيع..ه لا بد أن يكون قاطع لل 75 من اعلى لاسفل ؟؟  ام لا بد أن يكون أقل من 15 ؟؟؟

 صحيح لازم قاطع من فوق 75 ولكن قد يكون في القاع ويرتفع الى 15 ويرجع ثاني الى الصفر وانا شخصيا اعتبرها اشاره مثل 75 
اهم شي الماكد ان سكون تحت الصفر في البيع وفوق عند الشراء

----------


## خالد.الحربي

> اعتقد لهذا قال انه يجب الدخول في الشمعة التالية بعد السهم

  
الله ينور طريقك صحيح قد يحدث تقاطع ويرجع ثاني

----------


## خالد.الحربي

> و كمان شى اخر اخى خالد لى تعقيب على موضوع الاستوب حضرتك تقول يا 25 بب يا اما5 نقاط فوق او تحت القمهاو القاع السابق
> الا ترى ان التفاوت كبير بين النوعين من الاستوب فقد يكون القاع على بعد 100بب و نضيف 5 فيصبح 105 و هنا وجه المقارنه بين 105 و 25 كبير جدا 
> و الله حسب رأى الذى يحتمل الخطأ ال 25 قليله جدا
> فرجاء عرض خبرتك فى هذا التعامل مع السيستم  
> بارك الله لك ورزقك من حلال و باعد بينك و بين الحرام

 يعتمد على حسابك وتاكدك من الترند ..قد تضطر ان تعطي السعر مجال ليتذبذب ليصل للهدف ولكن ه 
ان رايت القاع كبير جدا وانت غير واثق من الترند ضع الاستوب 25 فقط

----------


## القطرب

> صحيح لازم قاطع من فوق 75 ولكن قد يكون في القاع ويرتفع الى 15 ويرجع ثاني الى الصفر وانا شخصيا اعتبرها اشاره مثل 75 
> اهم شي الماكد ان سكون تحت الصفر في البيع وفوق عند الشراء

 كذا تمام, جزاك الله خير. 
ممكن تناظر الان على الباوند ضد الدولار, أعتقد بأن الشمعة اللبقة أعطت إشارت شراء,وهذه شمعة الدخول من 2.0155 , وجميع الشروط توفرت.
أسف ما اعرف ارفق الشارت, بس ممكن تتاكد من فضلك.

----------


## خالد.الحربي

هذا هو ال spike الذي قلت لكم عليه وهو شمعه طويلة كاذبة 
دخولنا بعد تناغم الالوان يلغي خطر هذه الشمعه علينا

----------


## خالد.الحربي

شروط دخول لونق مكتمله بالتوفيق هدف 73 نقطه الى الريزيستنس المقاومة

----------


## خالد.الحربي

> كذا تمام, جزاك الله خير. 
> ممكن تناظر الان على الباوند ضد الدولار, أعتقد بأن الشمعة اللبقة أعطت إشارت شراء,وهذه شمعة الدخول من 2.0155 , وجميع الشروط توفرت.
> أسف ما اعرف ارفق الشارت, بس ممكن تتاكد من فضلك.

  
صحيح يا بطل 
الهدف الاول المقاومه والهدف الثاني المقاومه التي تليها  او عند تحول السلوب الى احمر

----------


## Abo Ali

> شروط دخول لونق مكتمله بالتوفيق هدف 73 نقطه الى الريزيستنس المقاومة

 أولاً جزاك الله خير وبارك فيك وأسمح لي بهذا السؤال الواضح في الشارت الماكد فوق الصفر والحاله بيع فهل معنى هذا أن لاننتظر نزول الماكد تحت الصفر في حالة البيع ؟؟

----------


## ابوعافيه المصري

شكرا اخي العزيز 
بجد هذا المؤشر (الالوان ) فعلا ملهوش حل 
صحيح انا لسه مجربتوش لايف بس الباك تست بتاعه يبدو صحيح بشكل كبير جدا
جزاك الله كل خير وجعله في ميزان حسناتك

----------


## ابو ريماس

:Icon26: اخي الكريم اسعد الله مساك جزاك الله خيرا على اتساع صدرك لاسئله اخوانك  
وحبك للخير جعلها الله في موازين حسانتك ويرزقك من حيث لاتحتسب ويجعلك من الصالحين  
واسكنك الفردوس الاعلى يارب العالمين   
اخي ارجو ان يتسع صدرك لبعض الاسئله وهي   
عند ضهور الترند صاعد والاخضر فوق الاحمر وبعد كم شمعه اعطتنا الاسهم اشاره بيع هل ندخل معها بيع  
ثانيا هل تقاطع الاصفر والبرتقالي واعطاء الاسهم اشارات بيع وشرا ندخل معها او عند ضهور فقط الاحمر والاخضر  
ثالثا ممكن نسختدم على فريم ال 15 دقيقه عند اعطاء اشاره بيع مثلا ام فقط على فريم ال 5 دقائق   
وفي الاخر هل الاسهم ذات اهميه وهي تعطي اشارات دقيقه على حسب خبرتك للطريقه وتجربتك لها  
وماهو اهم مؤشر ولون ممكن الاعتماد عليه والدخول يكون امن باذن الله تعالى  
اسف على كثره الاسئله اخي الكريم   
تقبلي ودي ....

----------


## Abo Ali

هل هذه فرصة صحيحة

----------


## خالد.الحربي

> هل هذه فرصة صحيحة

  
خاطئة لان الترند صاعد الاحمر تحت الاخظر قد تعطيك نقاط ولكن انت عكس الترند ونحن لا نذهب الا معه

----------


## خالد.الحربي

> اخي الكريم اسعد الله مساك جزاك الله خيرا على اتساع صدرك لاسئله اخوانك  
> وحبك للخير جعلها الله في موازين حسانتك ويرزقك من حيث لاتحتسب ويجعلك من الصالحين  
> واسكنك الفردوس الاعلى يارب العالمين   
> اخي ارجو ان يتسع صدرك لبعض الاسئله وهي   
> عند ضهور الترند صاعد والاخضر فوق الاحمر وبعد كم شمعه اعطتنا الاسهم اشاره بيع هل ندخل معها بيع  
> ثانيا هل تقاطع الاصفر والبرتقالي واعطاء الاسهم اشارات بيع وشرا ندخل معها او عند ضهور فقط الاحمر والاخضر  
> ثالثا ممكن نسختدم على فريم ال 15 دقيقه عند اعطاء اشاره بيع مثلا ام فقط على فريم ال 5 دقائق   
> وفي الاخر هل الاسهم ذات اهميه وهي تعطي اشارات دقيقه على حسب خبرتك للطريقه وتجربتك لها  
> وماهو اهم مؤشر ولون ممكن الاعتماد عليه والدخول يكون امن باذن الله تعالى  
> ...

 اهلا عزيزي   
عند ضهور الترند صاعد والاخضر فوق الاحمر وبعد كم شمعه اعطتنا الاسهم اشاره بيع هل ندخل معها بيع 
 لا طبعا فانت عكس الترند وهي مخاطره  
ثانيا هل تقاطع الاصفر والبرتقالي واعطاء الاسهم اشارات بيع وشرا ندخل معها او عند ضهور فقط الاحمر والاخضر 
الاصفر والبرتقالي تقاطعهم للسكالبينق نحن ننتظر الى الاخظر والاحمر حتى نكون في الامان 
ثالثا ممكن نسختدم على فريم ال 15 دقيقه عند اعطاء اشاره بيع مثلا ام فقط على فريم ال 5 دقائق 
الاستراتيجية للخمس دقائق 
اما سؤالك الاخير فاضمن شي والتي تعطي نسبة 99% هي عندد بداية ظهور الاحمر والاخظر وتحرك اللوقر ليقطع ال 15 فوق او 75 تحت وكسر الماكد للصفر

----------


## خالد.الحربي

> أولاً جزاك الله خير وبارك فيك وأسمح لي بهذا السؤال الواضح في الشارت الماكد فوق الصفر والحاله بيع فهل معنى هذا أن لاننتظر نزول الماكد تحت الصفر في حالة البيع ؟؟

  
معليش ابو علي تو ما شفت سؤالك 
الحاله لديك ليست بيع لا نبيع والاحمر تحت الاخظر مهما كان

----------


## Abo Ali

> خاطئة لان الترند صاعد الاحمر تحت الاخظر قد تعطيك نقاط ولكن انت عكس الترند ونحن لا نذهب الا معه

 شكرا  أستاذ خالد .. هل هذا يعني أننا نترقب أشارات  اللونج فقط  الآن  حسب  شكل الشارت في هذه اللحظة  ..  وحتى  يتغير الترند  .. ؟؟؟

----------


## خالد.الحربي

> شكرا أستاذ خالد .. هل هذا يعني أننا نترقب أشارات اللونج فقط الآن حسب شكل الشارت في هذه اللحظة .. وحتى يتغير الترند .. ؟؟؟

  
يا سلام عليك اثلجت صدري

----------


## Abo Ali

ربنا يبارك لك   ويحفظك  بمعروفك وتعليمك  لنا

----------


## كريم الاسكندرانى

هل هذة شمعة الدخول ؟
تكونت بعد تناغم الالوان 
ام الدخول بعد اشارة السهم فى الشمعة التالية ؟

----------


## كريم الاسكندرانى

اشكرك على مجهودك الرائع  
ارى ان الخطوط الزرقاء والحمراء والخضراء تتشابة مع مؤشر  اليجاتور فى الميتاتريدر 
واشكرك مرة اخرى لان بطريقتك عرفت استخدام مؤشر اليجاتور لانة نفس استخدام مؤشرك 
تحياتى

----------


## خالد.الحربي

> هل هذة شمعة الدخول ؟
> تكونت بعد تناغم الالوان 
> ام الدخول بعد اشارة السهم فى الشمعة التالية ؟

  
نعم

----------


## خالد.الحربي

> اشكرك على مجهودك الرائع  
> ارى ان الخطوط الزرقاء والحمراء والخضراء تتشابة مع مؤشر اليجاتور فى الميتاتريدر 
> واشكرك مرة اخرى لان بطريقتك عرفت استخدام مؤشر اليجاتور لانة نفس استخدام مؤشرك 
> تحياتى

  
الله يوفقك  
عل فكرة انا جاوبتك نعم على السؤال اللي قبله اقصد بعد الاشاره الدخول حسب الاستراتيجية رغم اني انا متداول سيء دخلت قبلها  :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو ريماس

هل اشاره الشراء هاذي صحيحه اخي الكريم  
اخر سهم هذا ماقصده

----------


## خالد.الحربي

> هل اشاره الشراء هاذي صحيحه اخي الكريم  
> اخر سهم هذا ماقصده

 صحيحة اخذت من 24ولما عطاني 20 نقطه قفلت على 7 نقاط وخليت العقد مفتوح

----------


## خالد.الحربي

> صحيحة اخذت من 34 ولما عطاني 20 نقطه قفلت على 7 نقاط وخليت العقد مفتوح

  
ولما يعطيني 30 اقفل على 14 واخليه ولما يعطي 35 اقفل على 20 وبعد العشرين استنى للاخير  
هذي طريقة جدا جيده  
تعرف ما يحبط النفس لما تكون ربحان وتقفل صفقتك بخساره

----------


## #ahmed#

مشكور اخي الكريم خالد
وجزاك الله خير وجعل ما تقوم به في ميزان حسناتك

----------


## Amer133

ممكن أحد يساعد في توضيح
EMA 4 & 6 FASETR SLOWER 
MACD HISTO هو نفسه اللي في الميتاتريدر؟ لأن مافيه كلمة HISTO 
وجزاكم الله خير

----------


## هشام غنيم محمد

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أشكرك جزيلا على الأستراتيجية الرائعة حقا ومجهودك الحقيقى فى خدمة أخوانك جعلها الله فى ميزان حسناتك ونفعنا بك ونفعك بنا

----------


## هشام غنيم محمد

هل هذه فرصة شراء الدخول بعدالشمعة التى عليها الخط

----------


## وليد الامور

> اهلا عزيزي   
> عند ضهور الترند صاعد والاخضر فوق الاحمر وبعد كم شمعه اعطتنا الاسهم اشاره بيع هل ندخل معها بيع 
> لا طبعا فانت عكس الترند وهي مخاطره  
> ثانيا هل تقاطع الاصفر والبرتقالي واعطاء الاسهم اشارات بيع وشرا ندخل معها او عند ضهور فقط الاحمر والاخضر 
> الاصفر والبرتقالي تقاطعهم للسكالبينق نحن ننتظر الى الاخظر والاحمر حتى نكون في الامان 
> ثالثا ممكن نسختدم على فريم ال 15 دقيقه عند اعطاء اشاره بيع مثلا ام فقط على فريم ال 5 دقائق 
> الاستراتيجية للخمس دقائق 
> اما سؤالك الاخير فاضمن شي والتي تعطي نسبة 99% هي عندد بداية ظهور الاحمر والاخظر وتحرك اللوقر ليقطع ال 15 فوق او 75 تحت وكسر الماكد للصفر

 اخى الكريم ارجو منك توضيح نقطة الاختراقات الكاذبة حيث ان الامر اختلف على قليلا
ايضا ارى قراءة الاستراتيجية على الفريمات المختلفة ذو نسب نجاح معقولة فلم التقيد ب فريم 5 دقائق فقط هذا سؤال مبتدأ فاترك فى صدرك سعة لاخيك :Icon26:

----------


## Firas

شكرا لك اخي على طرح الاستتراتجيه  و على شرحك الجميل  :Thumb: 
بس عندي ملاحظه و هي هذا المؤشر يصلح لجميع الاطارات الزمنيه من 1 دقيقه حتى 1 شهر 
بناء على راي صاحب الاستتراتجيه  و في الاسفل الكلام المقتبس من موقعه  The time frame is not important with this indicator, in the Trend Follower system we use it in 5 minute markets, but it can be used anywhere from 1m to monthly charts. It is just as accurate in any time frame.

----------


## NASSERALQAHTANI

بصراحة غاية في الروعة لا يسعنا أخي الحبيب خالد إلا الدعاء لك أن يبارك الله لك في صحتك وذريتك وأن يدم لنا ابداعاتك  لك منا كل التحية والتقدير  :Cloud9:

----------


## يوسف250

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله  غاية في الروعة اخي الكريم أسأل العظيم رب العرش الكريم ان يجعل هذا العمل في ميزان حسناتك وان يغنيك من فضله الكريم على ماتقدمه لخدمة اخوانك  وبالله التوفيق  اخوك ابو عبدالباري

----------


## خالد.الحربي

> ممكن أحد يساعد في توضيح
> EMA 4 & 6 FASETR SLOWER 
> MACD HISTO هو نفسه اللي في الميتاتريدر؟ لأن مافيه كلمة HISTO 
> وجزاكم الله خير

 هي نوع من انواع الموفينق افرج اعتقد الكترونك موفينك افرج  
الهيستو يختلف عن الماكد العادي انه اسرع في الاشاره

----------


## خالد.الحربي

> هل هذه فرصة شراء الدخول بعدالشمعة التى عليها الخط

 والله لا  اعلم اي شمعة تقصد اخي هشام لكن انظر الى الاسهم الخظراء بعد كل سهم دخول شراء والحاله في الرسمه شراء لوجود الاحمر تحت الاخظر

----------


## خالد.الحربي

> شكرا لك اخي على طرح الاستتراتجيه و على شرحك الجميل 
> بس عندي ملاحظه و هي هذا المؤشر يصلح لجميع الاطارات الزمنيه من 1 دقيقه حتى 1 شهر 
> بناء على راي صاحب الاستتراتجيه و في الاسفل الكلام المقتبس من موقعه  The time frame is not important with this indicator, in the Trend Follower system we use it in 5 minute markets, but it can be used anywhere from 1m to monthly charts. It is just as accurate in any time frame.

  
اهلا عزيزي  
هذا الكلام على خطوط القابي فهي لكل فريم من 1 دقيقة الى شهر  تريك الترند حسب الترتيب 
اما الاستراتيجيه فهي للخمس دقائق فقط .
اسمها Trend Follower 5 Minute System
تحياتي

----------


## خالد.الحربي

ابو سليمان 
يوسف 
الف شكر

----------


## خالد.الحربي

انظر كيف عرفنا الترند مسبقا ولم يخدعنا وفائدة وضع الستوب لوز تحت اقرب قاع   
هذي مشاركه 54   
هذي مشاركة 55   
معرفتك لتناغم الالوان تدخلك في الترند وتحميك من الاختراقات الكاذبة

----------


## خالد.الحربي

> اخى الكريم ارجو منك توضيح نقطة الاختراقات الكاذبة حيث ان الامر اختلف على قليلا
> ايضا ارى قراءة الاستراتيجية على الفريمات المختلفة ذو نسب نجاح معقولة فلم التقيد ب فريم 5 دقائق فقط هذا سؤال مبتدأ فاترك فى صدرك سعة لاخيك

 ارفقت في المشاركة السابقة لك توضيح على الواقع من امس كيف كان هناك اختراق كاذب الاختراقات الكاذبة ببساطه عندما يتحول السعر من ترند الى اخر ولكن ترتيب الالون تضل كما هي. 
التقيد بل5 دقائق ضروري حيث الاشارت (الاسهم) واللوقر والماكد موزون على هذا الفريم فقط ولكن بامكانك ان ترى الترند على اي فريم في خطوط القابي ( الالوان ) فهي لكل فريم تعطيك نفس التناغم

----------


## alomdabasha

استاذ خالد
جزاك الله خيرا على هذا المجهود اسال الله ان يجعله فى ميزان حسانتك اللهم امين
ممكن مساعده بعد اذنك 
ممكن حضرتك ترفق تمبليت كامل بالمؤشرات كلها عليه لانى وضعت التمبليت المرفق فى الشرح وعندما وضعت باقى المؤشرات لم استطيع وضعها جيدا ولم تظهر كما بالصورة النهائيه  بالشرح 
لذا ارجو منك او من احد الاخوةالمشاركين وضع تمبليت كامل بالمؤشرات كلها مرة واحده 
وشكرا لك وللجميع

----------


## خالد.الحربي

> استاذ خالد
> جزاك الله خيرا على هذا المجهود اسال الله ان يجعله فى ميزان حسانتك اللهم امين
> ممكن مساعده بعد اذنك 
> ممكن حضرتك ترفق تمبليت كامل بالمؤشرات كلها عليه لانى وضعت التمبليت المرفق فى الشرح وعندما وضعت باقى المؤشرات لم استطيع وضعها جيدا ولم تظهر كما بالصورة النهائيه بالشرح 
> لذا ارجو منك او من احد الاخوةالمشاركين وضع تمبليت كامل بالمؤشرات كلها مرة واحده 
> وشكرا لك وللجميع

 في المشاركه 22 تجد المؤشرات والتمبليت    
ضع كلا بمكانه         
المؤشرات مضغوطه داخل الضغط والتمبليت قبلها ادخل على المؤشرات وضعها في مكانها
 مثلا انا  
C:\Program Files\Interbank FX Trader 4\experts\indicators 
ولتمبليت   مثلا انا 
C:\Program Files\Interbank FX Trader 4\templates

----------


## سلام نصرلله

اخي السلام عليكم kkk555 
اخي في الشارت المرفق حيث يوجد دائرة ارى ان السعر نزل 25 نقطة و انضرب الستوب و ايضا نزل السعر تحت خط البيفوت ب 5 نقاط و انضرب الستوب الاخر .... هل يمكن ان تعطينا عن كيفية البقاء في الصفقة و ايمتا يجب ان نخرج منها طبعا نظرا لخبرتك في هذه الاسترتيجية. 
ارى ايضا انك تركز على الباوند ين ...هل هذه الاسترتيجية على الازواج الاخرى غير قوية و شكرا جزيلا لك  :Regular Smile:

----------


## خالد.الحربي

> اخي السلام عليكم kkk555 
> اخي في الشارت المرفق حيث يوجد دائرة ارى ان السعر نزل 25 نقطة و انضرب الستوب و ايضا نزل السعر تحت خط البيفوت ب 5 نقاط و انضرب الستوب الاخر .... هل يمكن ان تعطينا عن كيفية البقاء في الصفقة و ايمتا يجب ان نخرج منها طبعا نظرا لخبرتك في هذه الاسترتيجية. 
> ارى ايضا انك تركز على الباوند ين ...هل هذه الاسترتيجية على الازواج الاخرى غير قوية و شكرا جزيلا لك

 يا مرحبا  
الشمعه التي تلي المؤشر لم تنزل سوى 7 نقاط فقط  وبعدها السعر ارتفع 75 نقطه راجع الشارت 
قلنا الدخول بعد الاشارة بشمعه 
انا والله شخصيا لا اضع الستوب لوز الا تحت القاع الذي يلي الاشاره ولم يضرب لي اي ستوب الا اذا انقلبت الصفقه 
ساعود اليك بطريقه تضمن لك البقاء في الصفقه ولكن ساخرج الآن 
وطريقه اخرى تضمن ربح باذن الله ولا تخسر معها اذا ارتفع السعر عن 20 نقطه 
المجنون لا اتداول غيره هذا اسلوبي

----------


## سلام نصرلله

> يا مرحبا  
> الشمعه التي تلي المؤشر لم تنزل سوى 7 نقاط فقط وبعدها السعر ارتفع 75 نقطه راجع الشارت 
> قلنا الدخول بعد الاشارة بشمعه 
> انا والله شخصيا لا اضع الستوب لوز الا تحت القاع الذي يلي الاشاره ولم يضرب لي اي ستوب الا اذا انقلبت الصفقه 
> ساعود اليك بطريقه تضمن لك البقاء في الصفقه ولكن ساخرج الآن 
> وطريقه اخرى تضمن ربح باذن الله ولا تخسر معها اذا ارتفع السعر عن 20 نقطه 
> المجنون لا اتداول غيره هذا اسلوبي

  
منتظرينك و شكرا لك على كل شيء  :Regular Smile:

----------


## همس الوجود

أخي خالد بارك الله فيك وفي ما تقدمه لإخوانك في هذا المنتدى وجزاك الله ووالديك خير الجزاء   حقيقة في البداية لم أستوعب الشرح لأنني قرأته على عجل ولكن بعد أن عدت وتأملت بالشرح وتوقفت عند كل جملة وعبارة وجدت أنني الممت به من الناحية النظرية  ولكن لي بعض الأستفسارات التي قد تفيد الإخوة وتفيدني 1. هل الدخول شراء عند اكتمال الشروط يكون مرة واحدة فقط ؟ أم أنني أنظر إلى الترند الصاعد مثلا ثم اقوم باتباع المؤشرين في الأسفل الماكد اذا قطع خط الصفر والآخر عندما يتعدى 15 وبعدما تظهر اشارة السهم لأعلى والبيع عكس ذلك . هذ السؤال لمن يريد تكرار الدخول والخروج مع كل موجة أثناء موجات الصعود 2 . من خلال عملك على بهذه الاستراتيجية مؤكد بأن لك فيها رأي وتنبيهات مهمة أتمنى أن تنورنا بها 3 . نقطة وقف الخسارة التي تجعلنا نسلم من ضرب الستوبات والعودة إلى الاتجاه السابق وخصوصا ان المجنون لديه تذبذب قوي احيانا يصل إلى 120 نقطه في اقل من 3 دقائق وهذا حصل خلال الايام الماضية القريبة 4 . هل قمت بتطبيقا على ازواج اخرى غير المجنون ؟ اتمنى ان يتسع صدرك لأسئلتي واستفساراتي ولكن هي من باب الفائدة لي وللاخوان كي يتم فهم الاستراتيجية بشكل تام وتنال منهم الدعوات الصادقة فكم بيننا من خاسر قد تكون انت سبب في تحوله إلى الربح وينالك منه الدعاء بوقت أن في أمس الحاجة إليه

----------


## خالد.الحربي

> منتظرينك و شكرا لك على كل شيء

 تذكر ان اكثر الناس ربح في الفوركس اقلهم طمعا . 
تعلم ان لا تتاسف لو خرجت من الصفقه  وهي عاودت للارتفاع فانت كسبان كسبان 
لكن عندك طريقتين وهي غير داخلة في الاستراتيجية لان راعيها لا يريد اضافات . 
الطريقة الاولى  
استخدم هذا المؤشر للخروج غير الايام الى 17 عند تغير الالوان اخرج .  kkk Line.rar 
الطريقة الثانية وهي طريقة مشهورة 
عند كسبك 20 نقطه حرك الستوب الى ربح 7 نقاط لك فقط 
عند ارتفاع السعر الى 30 غير الستوب ال 14 نقطه 
 عند 35 غير الستوب الى 20 نقطه واتركها  
لا تجزع لو قفلت الصفقه على 7 نقاط وارتدت لانك ستكون ربحان 
لو 10 عمليات في اليوم ولاحظ الفرص بالاستراتيجية كم فرصة اعطت بما يقارب 10 لااصبحت 70 نقطه بس ربح اكيد . اما لو قفلت على 14 او ال 20 اصبح كلام آخر 
انا استخدم الاولى بكثره والثانيه بعض الاحيان لما لا اريد المتابعة ومره تركت ال20 نقطه واعطت 150 نقطه
تحياتي

----------


## وليد الامور

هل هذا يعد اختراق كاذب؟

----------


## همس الوجود

كأني أرى فرصة بدأت تلوح في الأفق
نراقبها سويا

----------


## خالد.الحربي

> أخي خالد بارك الله فيك وفي ما تقدمه لإخوانك في هذا المنتدى وجزاك الله ووالديك خير الجزاء   حقيقة في البداية لم أستوعب الشرح لأنني قرأته على عجل ولكن بعد أن عدت وتأملت بالشرح وتوقفت عند كل جملة وعبارة وجدت أنني الممت به من الناحية النظرية  ولكن لي بعض الأستفسارات التي قد تفيد الإخوة وتفيدني 1. هل الدخول شراء عند اكتمال الشروط يكون مرة واحدة فقط ؟ أم أنني أنظر إلى الترند الصاعد مثلا ثم اقوم باتباع المؤشرين في الأسفل الماكد اذا قطع خط الصفر والآخر عندما يتعدى 15 وبعدما تظهر اشارة السهم لأعلى والبيع عكس ذلك . هذ السؤال لمن يريد تكرار الدخول والخروج مع كل موجة أثناء موجات الصعود 2 . من خلال عملك على بهذه الاستراتيجية مؤكد بأن لك فيها رأي وتنبيهات مهمة أتمنى أن تنورنا بها 3 . نقطة وقف الخسارة التي تجعلنا نسلم من ضرب الستوبات والعودة إلى الاتجاه السابق وخصوصا ان المجنون لديه تذبذب قوي احيانا يصل إلى 120 نقطه في اقل من 3 دقائق وهذا حصل خلال الايام الماضية القريبة 4 . هل قمت بتطبيقا على ازواج اخرى غير المجنون ؟ اتمنى ان يتسع صدرك لأسئلتي واستفساراتي ولكن هي من باب الفائدة لي وللاخوان كي يتم فهم الاستراتيجية بشكل تام وتنال منهم الدعوات الصادقة  فكم بيننا من خاسر قد تكون انت سبب في تحوله إلى الربح وينالك منه الدعاء بوقت أن في أمس الحاجة إليه

  . هل الدخول شراء عند اكتمال الشروط يكون مرة واحدة فقط ؟ أم أنني أنظر إلى الترند الصاعد مثلا ثم اقوم باتباع المؤشرين في الأسفل الماكد اذا قطع خط الصفر والآخر عندما يتعدى 15 وبعدما تظهر اشارة السهم لأعلى  الدخول يكون على اشارة السهم فقط ولكن حسب ترتيب الاحمر مع الاخظر (الترند) ولا ندخل في اشارات السهم المعاكسة .  تدخل اكثر من مره بشرط وجود الماكد فوق الصفر للونق  كلما اكتملت الشروط كلما كثر الهدف .    2 . من خلال عملك على بهذه الاستراتيجية مؤكد بأن لك فيها رأي وتنبيهات مهمة أتمنى أن تنورنا بها ميزتها تعلمك وين الترند والسعر عندما يرتفع يحتاج الى ترييحه ( لكي تقفز للامام يجب عليك اخذ خطوتين للخلف )) وهنا العب معاه عندما يكون الترند صاعد وفاتني الدخول انتظر الى ان يتراجع السعر الى اللون الاحمر وعند اول اشارة بالسهم ادخل بقوه وهدفي دوما عالي .     3 . نقطة وقف الخسارة التي تجعلنا نسلم من ضرب الستوبات والعودة إلى الاتجاه السابق وخصوصا ان المجنون لديه تذبذب قوي احيانا يصل إلى 120 نقطه في اقل من 3 دقائق وهذا حصل  وقف الخسارة وضعها 25 للازواج كثيرة التذبذب و20 للباقي صاحب الاستراتيجية او اقرب قاع او قمة انا استخدم اقرب قاع او قمه ومعاي ماشية اكثر من ممتازه حتى لو زادت عن 100لكن يعتمد على حسابك . نصيحتي في حالة القاع قريب من 25 او حسابك يسمح استخدم اقرب قاع وان رايت ان القاع بعيد او خارج عن قدرتك استخدم 25 ولا تنسى تجمع السبريد .  4 . هل قمت بتطبيقا على ازواج اخرى غير المجنون ؟ اتمنى ان يتسع صدرك لأسئلتي واستفساراتي ولكن هي من باب الفائدة لي وللاخوان كي يتم فهم الاستراتيجية بشكل تام وتنال منهم الدعوات الصادقةالستراتيجية تصلح للازواج المذكوره USD/JPY, USD/CHF, GBP/USD, EUR/USD, USD/CAD, AUD/USD, EUR/JPY and Gold
ولكن انا متابع مع صاحبها وارى اناس كثير في المناقشات يستخدمنها في معظم الازواج تقريبا في  انا لا اتداول اي زوج غير GBP/JPY وانصحك نصيحه من القلب ان تركز على زوج واحد  ولا تتشتت  فكم بيننا من خاسر قد تكون انت سبب في تحوله إلى الربح وينالك منه الدعاء بوقت أن في أمس الحاجة إليه .  اعلم عزيزي انه لن تفيدك اي استراتيجية ان كنت متداول سيء ( متهور - متخوف -غير واثق من نفسك -طماع - لا تدير اموالك - مغترور  ) انا اشبه هؤلاء بمن يدخل قاعة قمار فعنده خيارين عند فتح العقد اما فوق او اسفل وهو يلعب على قمار .. اكثر الناس ناجحين في الفوركس هم الاقل طمعا والاقل فتحا للعقود . ان ترجمة هذه الاستراتيجية والله اخذت مني يوم كامل على الجهاز متوصل حتى ان عيني والله والله اصبحت تدمع ومتابعتها معكم الآن صرفني عن التداول والتركيز ولكن كل هذا لكي احصل على دعوه صادقة في الغيب من رجل لا اعرفه . فلا تحرموني دعائكم . تحياتي

----------


## خالد.الحربي

> هل هذا يعد اختراق كاذب؟

  
مثل هذي الفرص نحن ننتظر الى ان نرى ارتداد السعر ورجوع الاحمر تحت الاخظر وننتظر الاشاره وندخل لونق 
او متابعة النزول وتغيير الترند وهنا يوضح بتغيير ترتيب الالوان الاخظر والاحمر وايضا ننتظر الاشاره للشورت نحن نلعب مع الترند

----------


## همس الوجود

جزاك الله الف خير على هذا التوضيح والاسهاب فيه 
وبإذن الله تعالى سنتابع معك هذه الاستراتيجة ونعرض الفرص المتاحة
ولي ملحوظة اخ خالد اتمنى ان يتسع صدرك لها  ( نشبة حلق صح )  أخضر  تكتب هكذا  وليست أخظر
تعرف اللغة وتدريسها شيب بروسنا

----------


## خالد.الحربي

الى الآن يعتبر كاذب لاحظ الاصفر اختراق للاحمر وعدم تغيير ترتيب الاحمر مع الاخظر 
لا يتغير الترند الا عند وجود الاخظر تحت الاحمر

----------


## خالد.الحربي

> جزاك الله الف خير على هذا التوضيح والاسهاب فيه 
> وبإذن الله تعالى سنتابع معك هذه الاستراتيجة ونعرض الفرص المتاحة
> ولي ملحوظة اخ خالد اتمنى ان يتسع صدرك لها ( نشبة حلق صح ) أخضر تكتب هكذا وليست أخظر
> تعرف اللغة وتدريسها شيب بروسنا

 نشبة حلق صح........  انت تقوله  :Regular Smile:   امزح 
الف شكر لكن ويش يغير كل هالصفحات

----------


## خالد.الحربي

هاهو يرتد كما توقعنا انه كاذب  
اعطى اشارة دخول ولكن الماكد تحت الصفر فلم ادخل انتظر الى ان يرتفع الماكد لاتاكد

----------


## كريم الاسكندرانى

أخى الكريم 
مافائدة خطوط الموفينج 34  ؟ 
واشكرك 
تحياتى

----------


## خالد.الحربي

> أخى الكريم 
> مافائدة خطوط الموفينج 34 ؟ 
> واشكرك 
> تحياتى

 ليس لها فائده كبيره لكن هي لعمل القناه مثل استراتيجية النهر  وتفيد في الخروج من الصفقة اذا فتحت الشمعه في الجهة المقابله

----------


## خالد.الحربي

الماكد نبهنا بعدم الدخول  
من ملاحظتبي الشخصية للاستراتيجية ان اللون الازرق طلوعه واختفائه دوما خطير

----------


## خالد.الحربي

نزول مضلي 
لكن نحتاج تاكيد اللونين الاخضر والاحمر لنفكر في الشورت نحن نتبع الرند دوما ولا نلحق الاختراقات  
كتبت الاخضر صح

----------


## *الرفاعي*

في البداية :
نشكر لك هذا الإستراتيجية 
ثانيا :
ما رأيك في هذا الفرصة

----------


## همس الوجود

> نزول مضلي 
> لكن نحتاج تاكيد اللونين الاخضر والاحمر لنفكر في الشورت نحن نتبع الرند دوما ولا نلحق الاختراقات  
> كتبت الاخضر صح

 أنت كذا  :Thumb:

----------


## خالد.الحربي

> في البداية :
> نشكر لك هذا الإستراتيجية 
> ثانيا :
> ما رأيك في هذا الفرصة

 خاطئه جدا وامل ان تقول لي لماذا خاطئه

----------


## *الرفاعي*

> خاطئه جدا وامل ان تقول لي لماذا خاطئه

   
الخط الأحمر أدنى من  الأخضر

----------


## فارس الاقصى

اخى الكريم  ، جزاك الله خيرا كثيرا على هذه الاستراتيجية الرائعة التى من وجهة نظرى اقوى الاستراتيجيات على الاطلاق خصوصا مع المجنون ، و حقيقة تستحق فعلا ال 300 دولار اللى كانت بتتباع بيهم. 
اخى الكريم ، انا لاحظت فعلا ان افضل استوب ان يكون تحت اول قاع تحت السهم اللى دخلنا معاه مهما كان الاستوب كبير لان فعلا السعر احيانا يرتد و لكن يعود للاتجاه مرة اخرى من الخطوط الخضراء و الحمراء لذلك الاستوب ممكن يكون كبير شويه لكن آمن عن ال 20 او 25 نقطة استوب . و طبعا العبرة مش بأن الاستوب يكون كبير او صغير ولكن العبرة بأن الاستوب يكون آمن و فى مكان يصعب ضربه .  
شكرا اخى الكريم على الاستراتيجية الرائعة ، و لى سؤال وحيد : 
هل لو السعر ارتد والاصفر نزل تحت الاحمر و الاخضر لكن ظل الاخضر فوق الاحمر فى حالة الشراء مثلا و ظهر السهم للشراء و الماكد فوق الصفر و اللانجرى فوق 15 ، فهل ندخل شراء دون ان ننتظر ان يعود ترتيب الالوان للاصل اى لا ننتظر حتى يعود الاصفر فوق البرتقالى فوق الازرق فوق الاخضر فوق الاحمر ، ام ننتظر عودة الالوان لترتيبها الاصلى .  أرجو ان يكون سؤالى مفهوم . ( اخى انظر مشاركتك رقم 102 ، هل لو كان الماكد فوق الصفر كنا هندخل لونج لان الاخضر ما زال فوق الاحمر  أم لابد ننتظر حتى يتم ترتيب الالوان للاصل)  
جزاك الله خيرا  كثيرا و حياكم الله جميعا

----------


## خالد.الحربي

> الخط الأحمر أدنى من الأخضر

  
الله ينور دربك  
انظر الى هذه الفرصه على النيوزلندي استرالي وضعت في منتدى الاستراتيجية  
اترجم لك الكتابه اللي فوق 
ضغط القامي استعداد للانطلاق واشارة دخول السهم  اخضر تحت الاحمر 
لاحظ الماكد واللوقر  
تحياتي

----------


## خالد.الحربي

> اخى الكريم ، جزاك الله خيرا كثيرا على هذه الاستراتيجية الرائعة التى من وجهة نظرى اقوى الاستراتيجيات على الاطلاق خصوصا مع المجنون ، و حقيقة تستحق فعلا ال 300 دولار اللى كانت بتتباع بيهم. 
> اخى الكريم ، انا لاحظت فعلا ان افضل استوب ان يكون تحت اول قاع تحت السهم اللى دخلنا معاه مهما كان الاستوب كبير لان فعلا السعر احيانا يرتد و لكن يعود للاتجاه مرة اخرى من الخطوط الخضراء و الحمراء لذلك الاستوب ممكن يكون كبير شويه لكن آمن عن ال 20 او 25 نقطة استوب . و طبعا العبرة مش بأن الاستوب يكون كبير او صغير ولكن العبرة بأن الاستوب يكون آمن و فى مكان يصعب ضربه .  
> شكرا اخى الكريم على الاستراتيجية الرائعة ، و لى سؤال وحيد : 
> هل لو السعر ارتد والاصفر نزل تحت الاحمر و الاخضر لكن ظل الاخضر فوق الاحمر فى حالة الشراء مثلا و ظهر السهم للشراء و الماكد فوق الصفر و اللانجرى فوق 15 ، فهل ندخل شراء دون ان ننتظر ان يعود ترتيب الالوان للاصل اى لا ننتظر حتى يعود الاصفر فوق البرتقالى فوق الازرق فوق الاخضر فوق الاحمر ، ام ننتظر عودة الالوان لترتيبها الاصلى . أرجو ان يكون سؤالى مفهوم . ( اخى انظر مشاركتك رقم 102 ، هل لو كان الماكد فوق الصفر كنا هندخل لونج لان الاخضر ما زال فوق الاحمر أم لابد ننتظر حتى يتم ترتيب الالوان للاصل)  
> جزاك الله خيرا كثيرا و حياكم الله جميعا

 انا ما انتظر الماكد عندي اهم شي مع الاخضر والاحمر الاصفر  خفيف جدا ونادر ما يكون الماكد صح والاصفر بعيد 
تحياتي

----------


## خالد.الحربي

عفوا نسيت كلامك عن الستوب لوز صح صح صح لكن لا اعرف احتمال حسابات الآخرين

----------


## فارس الاقصى

> عفوا نسيت كلامك عن الستوب لوز صح صح صح لكن لا اعرف احتمال حسابات الآخرين

 اخى الكريم ، جزاك الله خيرا على سرعة تجاوبك و ردك و جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك . 
هل افهم من كلامك  انه لو الاخضر فوق الاحمر و فيه شوية اصفر و مثلا البرتقالى ة الازرق مش ظاهرين و ظهر سهم شراء ممكن ادخل لونج طالما الاحمر و الاخضر فى الاتجاه الصحيح ؟ 
اعذرنى اخى لكثرة الاسئلة ولك وافر الشكر والتحية

----------


## خالد.الحربي

> اخى الكريم ، جزاك الله خيرا على سرعة تجاوبك و ردك و جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك . 
> هل افهم من كلامك انه لو الاخضر فوق الاحمر و فيه شوية اصفر و مثلا البرتقالى ة الازرق مش ظاهرين و ظهر سهم شراء ممكن ادخل لونج طالما الاحمر و الاخضر فى الاتجاه الصحيح ؟ 
> اعذرنى اخى لكثرة الاسئلة ولك وافر الشكر والتحية

 ان كنت تسال بناءا على الاستراتيجية فلا تدخل الا باكتمال النصاب . 
اما انا من ملاحظه شخصية ان الماكد عند تعديه الصفر مع الترند يكون الاصفر قريب بالالتزام شمعه والا اثنين وتلقاه في مكانه ولكن حاذر نزول الاصفر قد يعني تحول في الترند او سوق متذبذب لذلك هدفي 20 نقطه فقط ولا اغامر كثير . ولا انصح بها الا للمحترفين فقط وهذا خارج الاستراتيجية .

----------


## ihossny

الله ينور طريقك يا خالد باشا بجد ثرت اهتمامى بهذه الاستراتيجيه الرائعه و خلتينى ابحث وراها فى كل مكان و تفاعللك معنا خلانا نعبيش معاها اكيد ان شاء الل الاستراتيجيه دى هتخلينى افكر تفكير مختلف فى اسلوب من طريقه المضاربه لأننى غير متفرغ بس دى لو قعدت ليها يوم فى الاسببوع ممكن تدينى تارجت الاسبوع كله 
على العموم مفيش حلجه اقولها الا 
جزاك الله خير و رزقك من حلال

----------


## خالد.الحربي

> الله ينور طريقك يا خالد باشا بجد ثرت اهتمامى بهذه الاستراتيجيه الرائعه و خلتينى ابحث وراها فى كل مكان و تفاعللك معنا خلانا نعبيش معاها اكيد ان شاء الل الاستراتيجيه دى هتخلينى افكر تفكير مختلف فى اسلوب من طريقه المضاربه لأننى غير متفرغ بس دى لو قعدت ليها يوم فى الاسببوع ممكن تدينى تارجت الاسبوع كله 
> على العموم مفيش حلجه اقولها الا 
> جزاك الله خير و رزقك من حلال

 الله يخليك والف شكر على الاطراء اللي كله ذوق

----------


## فارس الاقصى

> ان كنت تسال بناءا على الاستراتيجية فلا تدخل الا باكتمال النصاب . 
> اما انا من ملاحظه شخصية ان الماكد عند تعديه الصفر مع الترند يكون الاصفر قريب بالالتزام شمعه والا اثنين وتلقاه في مكانه ولكن حاذر نزول الاصفر قد يعني تحول في الترند او سوق متذبذب لذلك هدفي 20 نقطه فقط ولا اغامر كثير . ولا انصح بها الا للمحترفين فقط وهذا خارج الاستراتيجية .

 بصراحة يا اخى خالد والله ما لاقى كلام أقوله لك على سرعة تجاوبك و ردك و اهتمامك بسؤال كل واحد فينا ، و اعجز حقا عن اجد كلمة اقولها لك أحسن من 
               "  جزاك الله خيرا و جعله فى ميزان حسناتك "

----------


## خالد.الحربي

الآن بداية ظهور الاخضر تحت الاحمر نستعد للشورت نحتاج اشارة

----------


## *الرفاعي*

جوزيت خيرا   
و لكن لي بعض الأمورالله يسلمك ويعافيك إذا تتكرم تكون معايا في بعض الأمور 
في حال الشراء :
أن يجب ان يكون اللون الخضر عن الأحمر
و كذلك في حال البيع 
.............................................. 
أما في حالات لايكون الماكد متوافق معاهم يكون الهدف 20 إلى 15 نقطة مع فرق السبريد  
............................................. 
هناك حالات لا يعطي اشارة الماكد الدخول إلا بعد أن يتشبع مؤشر Laguerre كما موجود في الصورة المرفقة. 
أتمنى أن يستوعب صدرك لكثرة الأسئلة   
شاكر ومقدر تعبك معانا

----------


## خالد.الحربي

> جوزيت خيرا   
> و لكن لي بعض الأمورالله يسلمك ويعافيك إذا تتكرم تكون معايا في بعض الأمور 
> في حال الشراء :
> أن يجب ان يكون اللون الخضر عن الأحمر
> و كذلك في حال البيع 
> .............................................. 
> أما في حالات لايكون الماكد متوافق معاهم يكون الهدف 20 إلى 15 نقطة مع فرق السبريد  
> ............................................. 
> هناك حالات لا يعطي اشارة الماكد الدخول إلا بعد أن يتشبع مؤشر Laguerre كما موجود في الصورة المرفقة. 
> ...

 الشراء والبيع يعتمد اعتماد اساسي على ترتيب الالوان الاخضر والاحمر وعلى الماكد ايضا 
لم اقل ابدا ان حالات عدم توافق الماكد يكون الهدف 20 بدون ماكد مافي دخول ابدا ابدا 
الرسمه المرفقه ليست دخول فانت عكس الترند والماكد تحت الصفر قد تقول لكن الصفقه اعطت ولكن اؤكد لك انها حالات نادره وانت تريد ان تاخذ في المضمون وتكون قاعده لا تخسر فيها

----------


## combo

أشكرك أخى على طرحك لهذه الأستراتيجية الجميلة
عندى سؤال 
هل يمكن العمل بهذه الأستراتيجية فى الفترة الأسيوية , وهل قمت بتجربة التداول بهذه الأستراتيجية فى هذه الفترة؟
مع تحياتى وشكرى

----------


## خالد.الحربي

> أشكرك أخى على طرحك لهذه الأستراتيجية الجميلة
> عندى سؤال 
> هل يمكن العمل بهذه الأستراتيجية فى الفترة الأسيوية , وهل قمت بتجربة التداول بهذه الأستراتيجية فى هذه الفترة؟
> مع تحياتى وشكرى

 لا اريد ان اخالف صاحب الاستراتيجيه فهو حدد الاسواق
هناك كثيرون يعملون بها بكل وقت اعمل باك تست وتشوف كيف هي في كل الاسواق 
انا لا انظر للاسواق عموما

----------


## Amer133

أخوي خالد 
هل الأشارة قريبة للبيع شورت في اليورو ين؟
هل الترند هابط؟

----------


## خالد.الحربي

> أخوي خالد 
> هل الأشارة قريبة للبيع شورت في اليورو ين؟
> هل الترند هابط؟

 انت في اخر السوق باقي ساعة ويقفل يعني لازم تتداول 
انا ما انصح لكن الترند هابط والاشاره طلعت سهم لاسفل  وانت حر

----------


## Amer133

> انت في اخر السوق باقي ساعة ويقفل يعني لازم تتداول 
> انا ما انصح لكن الترند هابط وانت حر

  :Regular Smile:  :Regular Smile:  :Regular Smile:  :Regular Smile:

----------


## ماجد كو

اخي خالد   جزيت خيرا واعطاك الله من حسن ثواب الدنيا وثواب الاخرة ومنحك الصحة والعافيه امين يارب العالمين  بصراحه قرأت الطريقة والاسئله من الشباب وردودك المتميزه عليهم دليل على انك تستخدم الطريقة بشكل جيد لدي بعض الاسئله لو سمحت :  - هل انت تستخدم الطريقة منذ فترة طويله اكثر من سنه وعلى زوج المجنون فقط وتجدها متميزه جدا . - طبعا كما قلت ان الدخول الاقوى عند بداية قطع الماكد للصفر وايضا الليجر ل15 اليس كذلك . - هناك بالتأكيد اشارات خاطئه الا يضرب الاستوب فيها فهنا الاستخدام لفريم صغير جدا وهو الخمس دقائق وممكن الفرصة تأتي بخمس او سبع نقاط ثم ترتد فما تصرفك عندها وما رأيك بان يتم الدخول في بداية تحول الترند فقط وتحقق الشروط وبالتالي نتأكد من عدم الدخول بشكل خاطئ.  - كذلك في حالة ظهور الاشارة قرب احدى خطوط البايفت او الدعم والمقاومه هل يتم الدخول ونتجاهلها ام ماذا ؟ شاكر ا جدا لك نفعك لاخوانك متمنيا لك كل التوفيق والنجاح  وتسلم وتسلموووووووووووون جميعا

----------


## مجنون الباوند

السلام عليكم جميعا وشكر خاص للاخ خالد وجزاك الله الف خير
الحمد لله فقد فهمت الاستراتيجية وان شاء الله بجربها
ولكن لي سؤال بخصوص الالوان ولا ادري هل واجهها
احد الاخوة ام هو خطا مني حيث ان الالوان عندي غير
وهي بالترتيب حسب ما ظهر عندي كالاتي
 برتقالي
ازرق
اخضر
احمر
بنفسجي
في حالة الترند الصاعد والعكس في الهابط
فلا ادري هل اعتمد في تحديد الترند على الاحمر والاخضر ام على الاحمر والبنفسجي
لانه حسب الشارتات المنزلة في الموضوع اعتمدتم على آخر لونين وجزاك الله الف خير

----------


## خالد.الحربي

عزيزي ماجد كو 
اخي مجنون الباوند اتسمحون لي ان ارد غدا وذلك لارهاقي والله وما صدقت ان السوق يقفل حتى اريح اعصابي
استبيحكم العذر وساسهب باذن الله في الموضوع من غد 
تصبحون على الف خير

----------


## ماجد كو

اكيد طبعا اخي خالد وفعلا السوق بيجنن  :Regular Smile:  انا حطيت هذه الاسئله عشان الاجازه واسخنك :Regular Smile:  قلت يمكن تزيدنا اكثر واكثر وتسلم ياالغالي

----------


## مجنون الباوند

> عزيزي ماجد كو 
> اخي مجنون الباوند اتسمحون لي ان ارد غدا وذلك لارهاقي والله وما صدقت ان السوق يقفل حتى اريح اعصابي
> استبيحكم العذر وساسهب باذن الله في الموضوع من غد 
> تصبحون على الف خير

 وانت اخوي بالف خير

----------


## max2007

جزاك الله خيرا على المجهود...... لقد قمت بأقتناص فرصتين يوم امس هل صحيحه

----------


## forexdz

بارك الله فيك اخي علي الاستراتجية الرائعة

----------


## FttOOoo

_بارك الله فيك......في انتظار المزيد إن شاء الله_

----------


## *الرفاعي*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله   
مساء الخير أخوي خالد 
ترتيب الألوان في السابق يحدد إتجاه الترند إن كان صاعدا أم هابطا ...... 
سؤالي بارك الله فيك  
في حال الدخول شراء ما الذي يجب أن يكون عليه ترتيب الألوان
و كذلك في حال البيع ,,,,,

----------


## خالد.الحربي

> اخي خالد  - هل انت تستخدم الطريقة منذ فترة طويله اكثر من سنه وعلى زوج المجنون فقط وتجدها متميزه جدا . من فترة طويله نعم ...سنه لا اقل بكثير... على المجنون نعم ولكن لا اخفيك بالتقيد التام بالاستراتيجية في الاسابيع النايمه( ليس مثل الآن) ستكون تقريبا الاشارات الصحيحه بما يقارب 4او 5 في الاسبوع ((انا اتكلم عن التقيد التام)) بعضها ياتي وانا نايم  وهذا لا يكفي مدمن تداول مثلي فكنت استخدم استراتيجية الترند سلوب دايركشن trend slope direction معاها وقد شرحتها من قبل ولكن للاسف ا ليس لها مرجع بل كان التدريب عليها لايف من قبل صانعها. وحاليا افتح 4 شارتات للمجنون كل شارت عليه طريقه وادخل عليهم كلهم حسب الظروف .  هذه الاستراتيجية  ممكن بالراحه تعطيك اربعة ارقام شهريا ربح وهذا مجرب مني ومن غيري . - طبعا كما قلت ان الدخول الاقوى عند بداية قطع الماكد للصفر وايضا الليجر ل15 اليس كذلك .  هذا هو اساس الاستراتيجية والدخول الآخر كله ترى من عندي ولو يدري عني راعيها يزعل لكن من تجارب شخصية لي . ايه رايك اختصر لك كل شي الآن واعطيك اساس الاستراتيجية لاني رايت كثير الى الآن يدخل عكس الترند  نبدا بسم الله  1- نتأكد من الترند باللونين الاحمر والاخضر لا نشتري او نبيع الا حسب الترتيب     2- شراء  الدخول يكون بعد الاشاره (السهم الاخضر) بشمعة . الالوان الباقية بترتيبهم الصحيح ويفضل عندها تكون متجهه للاعلى وبالاخص الاحمر والاصفر حتى تضمن ان لا تطيح في سوق يسمى flat market . اللوقر قطع ال 15 من اشفل لاعلى  الماكد وهذا مهم جدا عند الاشارة لابد ان يكون فوق الصفر  3- البيع عكس ماقيل تماما  4-الاخضر والاحمر هم من يحدد الترند عندما يتغير ترتيبهم يتغير الترند ولكن  لا يهم عند تغطية لون اخر على لون ما دام هذان اللونان (الاخضر والاحمر ) في مكانهم الصحيح و عندما تنضغط الالوان الاخرى يكون اجمل الاشارات لكن لابد تكون بنفس الاتجاه وبالاخص لما يكون اللوقر نازل من فوق 75 او طالع من تحت ال 15.   - هناك بالتأكيد اشارات خاطئه الا يضرب الاستوب فيها فهنا الاستخدام لفريم صغير جدا وهو الخمس دقائق وممكن الفرصة تأتي بخمس او سبع نقاط ثم ترتد فما تصرفك عندها وما رأيك بان يتم الدخول في بداية تحول الترند فقط وتحقق الشروط وبالتالي نتأكد من عدم الدخول بشكل خاطئ.  ادخل ثاني رغم نه لا يضرب الستوب اذا كنت تستخدم اخر قمة وقاع الا عند التحول التام في الترند ..اما عن اقتراحك الجميل فهوعين العقل واساس الاستراتيجية .  اعلم ان كثير من الناس لا يثقون بالخمس دقايق لكن ان كنت في الترند الصحيح الخمس دقايق افضل من اي فريم اخر لانها تعطيك الدخول من اول الباب ومعضم استراتيجيات الترند تنصح بفريمات صغيره ..  لمن لا يحب الخمس دقايق اقول له  سئل راعي الاستراتيجية عن فريم اخر وكان رده ان الاستراتيجية تعمل على الخمس دقائق ومن هذا هنالك فرصة كبيره  ان تعمل على فريم اخر لكن انا لم اجربها . ايضا هناك رد من احد المشاركين انه لا يستخدمها الا على النصف ساعه فقط ومحقق ارباح .....انا لم اجرب مرتاح للخمس دقائق .  - كذلك في حالة ظهور الاشارة قرب احدى خطوط البايفت او الدعم والمقاومه هل يتم الدخول ونتجاهلها ام ماذا ؟ لا طبعا لا نتجاهلها  هذا نظام اوتوماتيكي يجب ان يقيم بالعقل فلو رايت اشاره وهناك مقاومه قويه انتظر عادة انا اضع اهدافي على البيفوت والمقاومات .  اتدري لي صاحب امريكي على الماسنجر 3 ايام اسأله اخذت تريد يقول لي لا , واقول بعقلي هذا امريكي بخيل وخواف , اسوا ايام تداول بحياتي كانت هذه الايام الثلاث مرضت بعدها ولكن تعلمت ان البقاء خارج السوق بعض الاحيان اقوى استرانيجية ,,تتطلب ضبط بالنفس وقوه في اتخاذ القرار والبعد عن المغريات ...ايضا لاحظت انه عندما اكون غير متاكد هناك  ترند ام لا .فبالاكيد...لا يكون هناك ترند  هي حديث نفس ورغبة داخلية للتداول فقط   , لان الترند يكون واضح ويقول لك بوضوح انا هنا . شاكر ا جدا لك نفعك لاخوانك متمنيا لك كل التوفيق والنجاح  وتسلم وتسلموووووووووووون جميعا

  
تحياتي

----------


## خالد.الحربي

> السلام عليكم جميعا وشكر خاص للاخ خالد وجزاك الله الف خير
> الحمد لله فقد فهمت الاستراتيجية وان شاء الله بجربها
> ولكن لي سؤال بخصوص الالوان ولا ادري هل واجهها
> احد الاخوة ام هو خطا مني حيث ان الالوان عندي غير
> وهي بالترتيب حسب ما ظهر عندي كالاتي
> برتقالي
> ازرق
> اخضر
> احمر
> ...

 عندك غلط في الوان ال قابي MMA  ويجوز من استراتيجية سابقة لديك تستخدم القابي ايضا 
نصيحتي امسح كل الانديكيتور الخاصه بالاستراتيجية والتمبليت واعدها ثاني  
ان لم تفلح شغل التمبليت وروح للانديكوتر الخاصة بالتمبليت وغير يدوي الالوان حسب التالي  
MMA_01 All Red
MMA_02 All Red
MMA_03 All Red except 0,1 which are Forest Green
MMA_04 All Forest Green
MMA_05 All Forest Green except 0,1 which are Medium Blue
MMA_06 All Medium Blue
MMA_07 All Medium Blue except 0,1,2 which are Dark Orange
MMA_08 All Dark Orange
MMA_09 All Dark Orange except 0,1 which are Gold
MMA_10 All Gold
MMA_11 All Gold

----------


## خالد.الحربي

> جزاك الله خيرا على المجهود...... لقد قمت بأقتناص فرصتين يوم امس هل صحيحه

  
الاولى صحيحه  
الثانية عكس الترند  
النتيجة تعادل 1-1   
اتمنى ان تكون 10 - صفر

----------


## خالد.الحربي

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله   
> مساء الخير أخوي خالد 
> ترتيب الألوان في السابق يحدد إتجاه الترند إن كان صاعدا أم هابطا ...... 
> سؤالي بارك الله فيك  
> في حال الدخول شراء ما الذي يجب أن يكون عليه ترتيب الألوان
> و كذلك في حال البيع ,,,,,

  
ذكرت عدة مرات يجب عليك قراءة الاستراتيجية من الاول لكي تتقنها  
ولكن ابشر  
شراء 
اصفر 
برتقالي 
ازرق 
اخضر 
احمر  
والبيع عكس

----------


## خالد.الحربي

> بارك الله فيك اخي علي الاستراتجية الرائعة

 الف شكر     

> _بارك الله فيك......في انتظار المزيد إن شاء الله_

 الف شكر والجديد هذا   SignalTrendFollower + SnapShot.rar 
ضعه في الاكسبيرت وشغله على الشارت وقول لي رايك

----------


## ابوعافيه المصري

الاخ العزيز 
المؤشر الاخير لا يريد ان يعمل

----------


## ابوعافيه المصري

اخواني الاعزاء 
عندي اقتراح ان نعمل ورشة عمل ابتداء من غدا ان شاء الله اول الاسبوع
ونخصص لكل عمله واحد ينزل الفرص بتاعتها
انا شخصيا مستعد امسك ال  eur/jpy
ممكن كل عمله يمسكها فردين علشان اذا واحد مش متواجد او في العمل التاني يكون موجود
ايه راي حضاراتكو

----------


## خالد.الحربي

> الاخ العزيز 
> المؤشر الاخير لا يريد ان يعمل

 هذا ليس مؤشر برابط ex4 لا يوضع في المؤشرات انماmq4 يوضع في فولدر الاكسبيرت مباشرة ويشغل من الاكسبيرت ادفايزر

----------


## ابوعافيه المصري

اشتغل بس سؤال هل هذا المؤشر اكسبيرت بيفتح صفقات اتوماتيكولا مجرد بيعرض حالة المؤشرات

----------


## خالد.الحربي

> اشتغل بس سؤال هل هذا المؤشر اكسبيرت بيفتح صفقات اتوماتيكولا مجرد بيعرض حالة المؤشرات

  
بوضعه الحالي لا 
تحتاج لتشغيل والضغط على ابو طاقيه فوق ويطلع لك الوجه ابو ابتسامه لكن انا لا احتاجه ولم اجربه اوتوماتيكي ولكن احتاج فقط ان يعطيني المعلومات الهامه

----------


## خالد.الحربي

> اخواني الاعزاء 
> عندي اقتراح ان نعمل ورشة عمل ابتداء من غدا ان شاء الله اول الاسبوع
> ونخصص لكل عمله واحد ينزل الفرص بتاعتها
> انا شخصيا مستعد امسك ال eur/jpy
> ممكن كل عمله يمسكها فردين علشان اذا واحد مش متواجد او في العمل التاني يكون موجود
> ايه راي حضاراتكو

 اقتراح جدا جيد اتمنى ان يتفاعل الاخوان معاه

----------


## Amer133

> بوضعه الحالي لا 
> تحتاج لتشغيل والضغط على ابو طاقيه فوق ويطلع لك الوجه ابو ابتسامه لكن انا لا احتاجه ولم اجربه اوتوماتيكي ولكن احتاج فقط ان يعطيني المعلومات الهامه

 الله يبارك فيك 
ماهي فائدة المؤشر؟

----------


## egypt0

أخى الكريم هذا اكسبيرت لهذه الطريقه به تنبيه صوتى عند حصول فرصه على الزوج وبذلك لن يكون صعب على اى شخص متابعه لازواج فى وقت واحد وكل ماعلكيم هوا اضافه التمبلت والموشرات للشارت لذى ارفقته فى الموضوع الاصلى ومن ثم تشغيل هذا الاكسبيرت وساوضح خطواته   
اولا قم بنسخ الملف فى الاكسبيرت بعد فك الضغط
ثانيا قم بعمل ممثل الصورتين القادمتين     
يعدين نضغط على كلمه expert advisors الموجوده فى شرط الادوات فوق هيظهرلك وش بيضحك فوق فى الشارت على اليمين 
تنبيه : عدل خصائص موشر ال ema والغى التنبيه الصوتى فيها عشان مش يدوخك 
والاكسبيرت اول متتوافق اشاره دخول سواء لونج او شورت هوا هيديك تنبيه صوتى لوحده على العمله اللى مضاف ليه الطريقه ونوع العمليه  
واعتقد كده هتكون تقدر تراقب كل العملات لوحدك

----------


## خالد.الحربي

> أخى الكريم هذا اكسبيرت لهذه الطريقه به تنبيه صوتى عند حصول فرصه على الزوج وبذلك لن يكون صعب على اى شخص متابعه لازواج فى وقت واحد وكل ماعلكيم هوا اضافه التمبلت والموشرات للشارت لذى ارفقته فى الموضوع الاصلى ومن ثم تشغيل هذا الاكسبيرت وساوضح خطواته   
> اولا قم بنسخ الملف فى الاكسبيرت بعد فك الضغط
> ثانيا قم بعمل ممثل الصورتين القادمتين     
> يعدين نضغط على كلمه expert advisors الموجوده فى شرط الادوات فوق هيظهرلك وش بيضحك فوق فى الشارت على اليمين 
> تنبيه : عدل خصائص موشر ال ema والغى التنبيه الصوتى فيها عشان مش يدوخك 
> والاكسبيرت اول متتوافق اشاره دخول سواء لونج او شورت هوا هيديك تنبيه صوتى لوحده على العمله اللى مضاف ليه الطريقه ونوع العمليه  
> واعتقد كده هتكون تقدر تراقب كل العملات لوحدك

 كفيت ووفيت يا بطل

----------


## yafrahnet

سلام الله عليكم موضوع 
 مميز شكرا لكم

----------


## tohamy5

الأخ الكريم خالد ... تحيه طيبه
أرجو الإفاده , هل هذه فرصة بيع على المجنون مع بداية إفتتاح السوق اليوم ليلاً ؟ وإن لم يكن لا بسبب بداية الإسبوع الجديد , فهل نتركها مع المتابعه أم أن السوق مع بداية الإسبوع يصعب التكهن بإتجاهاته , ويكون من الأفضل التداول فى اليوم التالى ؟
( عذراً .. لا أستطيع إرفاق الشارت ) 
تحياتى للجميع

----------


## أسد

أستراتيجية قوية جدا على مايبدو .. جزاك الله كل خير أخي خالد لما تبذله من مساعدة لأخوانك .. الله يعطيك العافية يارب .. وأرجو أن نظل متابعين واكيد أنا معاك . ولو ممكن نعرض الفرص لايف  :Drive1: بيكون كثير منيح لنتعلم .. تقبّل ودي وتقديري .

----------


## خالد.الحربي

> سلام الله عليكم موضوع 
> مميز شكرا لكم

 المميز تواجدكم معنا يا غالي     

> الأخ الكريم خالد ... تحيه طيبه
> أرجو الإفاده , هل هذه فرصة بيع على المجنون مع بداية إفتتاح السوق اليوم ليلاً ؟ وإن لم يكن لا بسبب بداية الإسبوع الجديد , فهل نتركها مع المتابعه أم أن السوق مع بداية الإسبوع يصعب التكهن بإتجاهاته , ويكون من الأفضل التداول فى اليوم التالى ؟
> ( عذراً .. لا أستطيع إرفاق الشارت )

 نعم عزيزي بداية الاسبوع لا ندري اين ستذهب العمله وقد يفتح قاب كبير ويغلقه كما هو متعود على المجنون والافضل ما ذكرت .
نتابع ومن ثم نحكم

----------


## فارس الاقصى

الاخ الكريم خالد و الاخ الكريم egypt0 
بارك الله جهودكما المباركة و اسأل الله ان يجعله فى ميزان حسناتكما 
لدى سؤال بشأن الاكسبيرت ، هل بعد اضافة الاكسبيرت على الشارت انتظر فقط كتابة كلمة long او short بعد كلمة trade  لادخل عملية دون الحاجة لمراقبة وضع المؤشرات بالعين (فقط اراقب الكلمة المكتوبة) ؟ و هل يصدر تنبيه صوتى عند اكتمال الشروط فقط ام ماذا؟ حيث ان الاخ egypt0 ذكر فى المشاركة 149 تنبيه عن تعديل التنبيه الصوتى فى المؤشر الema  والصراحة انا مش فاهم الجزئية دى  
شكرا لكما و حياكم الله جميعا

----------


## tohamy5

أخى العزيز خالد ,,,
أشكرك على الرد السريع والإفاده

----------


## خالد.الحربي

> أستراتيجية قوية جدا على مايبدو ..  جزاك الله كل خير أخي خالد لما تبذله من مساعدة لأخوانك .. الله يعطيك العافية يارب .. وأرجو أن نظل متابعين واكيد أنا معاك . ولو ممكن نعرض الفرص لايف بيكون كثير منيح لنتعلم ..  تقبّل ودي وتقديري .

 الف شكر يا عزيزي وان شاء الرحمن سنذكر الفرص كما نراها     

> الاخ الكريم خالد و الاخ الكريم egypt0 
> بارك الله جهودكما المباركة و اسأل الله ان يجعله فى ميزان حسناتكما 
> لدى سؤال بشأن الاكسبيرت ، هل بعد اضافة الاكسبيرت على الشارت انتظر فقط كتابة كلمة long او short بعد كلمة trade لادخل عملية دون الحاجة لمراقبة وضع المؤشرات بالعين (فقط اراقب الكلمة المكتوبة) ؟ و هل يصدر تنبيه صوتى عند اكتمال الشروط فقط ام ماذا؟ حيث ان الاخ egypt0 ذكر فى المشاركة 149 تنبيه عن تعديل التنبيه الصوتى فى المؤشر الema والصراحة انا مش فاهم الجزئية دى  
> شكرا لكما و حياكم الله جميعا

 اخ فارس هذا ليس في الاستراتيجية انما عمل بعض المشاركين وكان اساسه ان يرسل ايميل وتحذير عند اكتمال الشروط 
وصحيح كلامك يفيدك بعد كلمة التريد يعلمك اين الفرصه والترند ولكن بطيء جدا واكثر الوقت يعطيك فلات .
انا وضعته للمساعده بس ما ابغاك  تلخبط حالك خلك في الاستراتيجية .

----------


## خالد.الحربي

هذا رد الاستاذ اربن على وضعية الاسهم هل تتحرك او يتغير مكانها بتحديث الشارت

----------


## فارس الاقصى

بارك الله فيك اخ خالد و اشكر لك ردك على سؤالى الاخير بهذه السرعة و اشكر لك متابعتك المستمرة و السؤيعة للموضوع و جزاك الله خيرا كثيرا فى الدنيا و الاخرة لما لمسناه فيك من رغبة صادقة لافادة اخوانك

----------


## efmelp

*أرجو من صاحب الموضوع kkk555 أن يأذن لى بوضع ملف أكروبات أو رابط له وهو يحتوى على تفاصيل الإستراتيجية بالكامل وهو ترجمة عربية للنسخة الإنجليزية وتحتوى على صور توضيحية وبعض الأسئلة وإجاباتها لمستخدمى الإستراتيجية .*

----------


## خالد.الحربي

> *أرجو من صاحب الموضوع kkk555 أن يأذن لى بوضع ملف أكروبات أو رابط له وهو يحتوى على تفاصيل الإستراتيجية بالكامل وهو ترجمة عربية للنسخة الإنجليزية وتحتوى على صور توضيحية وبعض الأسئلة وإجاباتها لمستخدمى الإستراتيجية .*

 يزيدنا شرف ويثري الموضوع 
بارك الله فيك

----------


## فهد الكويت

جزاك الله خيرا وجعل ههذا العمل في موازين حسناتك يوم القيامة 
بارك الله في جهدك

----------


## خالد.الحربي

> جزاك الله خيرا وجعل ههذا العمل في موازين حسناتك يوم القيامة 
> بارك الله في جهدك

 اخي فهد شرف لي تعقيبك 
تحياتي

----------


## خالد.الحربي

> شكرأ لصاحب الموضوع على تفضله بالموافقة على أن أضع لكم رابط فى المرفقات به ملف أكروبات للإستراتيجية وهو عبارة عن ترجمة عربيه للنسخة الإنجليزية الأصلية بالإضافة لصور توضيحية وأسئلة وأجوبة لمن إستخدم الإستراتيجية وهو مجهود إستغرق منى ساعات لإخراجه بهذه الطريقة فأرجو ممن يقوم بتحميل الملف والإستفادة منه أن يدعو لى بالخير والتوفيق .

  
الله يبارك فيك ويبارك لك في ما اعطاك بس عندي طلب وسؤال 
الطلب : حفظا للحقوق ارجو منك اضافة اسم مؤلف الاستراتيجية وتعمل لنك لموقعه الاساسي وموقع المناقشه فهو حريص على الحقوق وقد اشترط هذا الشيء لترجمة الاستراتيجية 
فلا نريد ان نعمل خيرا ويكون فيه شوائب 
السؤال متى عملت هذا الفايل الجميل 
تحياتي

----------


## efmelp

تمت ترجمته وكتابته بالأمس وتم أخراجه اليوم . أما بخصوص الحقوق فأنا أوافقك فقط أكتب لى ما تريد أن تراه فى الملف لحفظ الحقوق وسأضعه بالملف وأرفعه مرة أخرى .

----------


## خالد.الحربي

> تمت ترجمته وكتابته بالأمس وتم أخراجه اليوم . أما بخصوص الحقوق فأنا أوافقك فقط أكتب لى ما تريد أن تراه فى الملف لحفظ الحقوق وسأضعه بالملف وأرفعه مرة أخرى .

 يا رب يخليك انا كنت حريص على كذا لان شوف ايش كاتب عشان الترجمة     
امل كتابة التالي 
( Trend Follower 5 Minute System) 
الكاتب هو Urban Sotensek  
 موقعه الاساسي  http://www.bustathief.com/2007/07/ea...-follower.html 
المناقشة  فوركس فاكتوري   http://www.forexfactory.com/showthread.php?t=40325

----------


## Amer133

هل حذف الملف؟

----------


## efmelp

يجب وضع الحقوق بداخل الملف بضع دقائق وسيكون جاهز إن شاء الله للتنزيل مرة أخرى

----------


## tohamy5

لا لم يحذف ولكن سيتم تعديله لحفظ حقوق صاحب الإستراتيجية . وهذا عمل جيد ... والشكر موصول للأخ efmelp المترجم الماهر ... جزاه الله خير الجزاء وجعله فى ميزان حسناته ... وكذا الأخ خالد مفتتح الإستراتيجية فى المنتدى ... وأتمنى أن يكون هناك ورشة عمل لمتابعة هذه الإستراتيجية والوقوف على نتائجها مع العلم أنى سأعمل بها على الحساب الحقيقى ... وعلى الله قصد السبيل

----------


## خالد.الحربي

> يجب وضع الحقوق بداخل الملف بضع دقائق وسيكون جاهز إن شاء الله للتنزيل مرة أخرى

 مجهوووود رائع من شخص رائع  
لا يسعني شكرك كفاية

----------


## efmelp

شكرأ لصاحب الموضوع على تفضله بالموافقة على أن أضع لكم رابط فى المرفقات به ملف أكروبات للإستراتيجية وهو عبارة عن ترجمة عربيه للنسخة الإنجليزية الأصلية شاملة حقوق الملكية الفكرية لصاحب الموضوع الأصلى بالإضافة لصور توضيحية وأسئلة وأجوبة لمن إستخدم الإستراتيجية وهو مجهود إستغرق منى ساعات لإخراجه بهذه الطريقة فأرجو ممن يقوم بتحميل الملف والإستفادة منه أن يدعو لى بالخير والتوفيق .

----------


## رذاذ المطر

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
مجهود تشكر عليه جدا صراحه
جعله الله في ميزان اعمالك جزاك الله كل خير.
بس لي طلب منك اخي الكريم
ان ترفع الملف على موقع اخر غير الرابيد شير لاني حاولت انزاله وقال لي (ان الاي بي المسنده لدولتي قد انتهت واني يجب ان اشترك لانزل الفايل ). 
ارجو انتستخدم هذا الموقع اخي الكريم http://www.9q9q.net
تقبل ودي

----------


## efmelp

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> مجهود تشكر عليه جدا صراحه
> جعله الله في ميزان اعمالك جزاك الله كل خير.
> بس لي طلب منك اخي الكريم
> ان ترفع الملف على موقع اخر غير الرابيد شير لاني حاولت انزاله وقال لي (ان الاي بي المسنده لدولتي قد انتهت واني يجب ان اشترك لانزل الفايل ).
> ارجو انتستخدم هذا الموقع اخي الكريم http://www.9q9q.net
> تقبل ودي

 تم تلبية طلبك - تجد فى المرفقات ملف به الرابط

----------


## tohamy5

إيه يا جماعه معندكوش إستعداد تعملوا ورشة عمل للإستراتيجية واللا إيه ... إيه ياعم خالد , وأنت يا أخ efmelp ياعنى ماحدش رد عليا ؟؟؟

----------


## خالد.الحربي

> إيه يا جماعه معندكوش إستعداد تعملوا ورشة عمل للإستراتيجية واللا إيه ... إيه ياعم خالد , وأنت يا أخ efmelp ياعنى ماحدش رد عليا ؟؟؟

 والله اتمنى بس لازم تكاتف الاخوان 
يد وحده ما تصفق وانا خايف انشغل الاسبوع هذا

----------


## tohamy5

أرجوا من الأخوه التجاوب والتكاتف ... فيد الله مع الجماعه

----------


## tohamy5

يا أخى خالد لو سهران ؟؟؟
إيه رأيك فى شارت المجنون الآن !!!!

----------


## عِماد نُعمان

اشكر كل من ساهم بوضع هذه الاستراتيجية و تطويرها 
استاذ خالد هل دخولي هنا صحيح؟؟ بعد ظهور السهم الاحمر شورت كان الماكد فوق الصفر .. انتظرت حتى تكتمل الشروط و دخلت بعد اغلاق شمعة تأكيد الماكد 
فما رأيك؟

----------


## سكاب

فرصه موفقه اخي غيتار
استراتيجيه ممتازه 
بارك الله في من وضعها وترجمها للاخوان 
بالنسبه للورشه سنتعاون علىيها باذن الله ولكن الموضوع مازال جديد علينا 
وباذن الله نتقنها الايام القادمه 
وتقبلوا ودي 
الشبيكي

----------


## عِماد نُعمان

شكرا اخي الشبيكي على الاهتمام بالرد و اتمنى ان تبدأ الورشة في اقرب وقت ..

----------


## tohamy5

دخول موفق أخى الآن محقق 30 نقطه تقريباً ... أرجو الثبات وعدم التراجع إن إرتد السعر لأعلى حت يتحقق أحد شروط الخروج

----------


## tohamy5

لو كسر الدعم عند 233.16 يبقى هايمل لحد الخط 61 فيبوناتشى عند سعر 232.70

----------


## tohamy5

بس الكلام ده مش أكيد ... طبعاً إنت عارف

----------


## عِماد نُعمان

انا مشيت حسب طريقة الاخ خالد ز لما وصل الربح 30 نقطة حركت الستوب عند ربح 14 و ضرب الستوب و طلعت بـ 14 نقطة ربح و الحمد لله 
شكرا لردك

----------


## خالد.الحربي

> انا مشيت حسب طريقة الاخ خالد ز لما وصل الربح 30 نقطة حركت الستوب عند ربح 14 و ضرب الستوب و طلعت بـ 14 نقطة ربح و الحمد لله 
> شكرا لردك

 يا سلام عليك والله افرحتني بس داوم كذا قليل دائم خير من كثير زائل   
الآن تحول الترند الى اعلى واحنا بانتظار اللونق 
اللون الاخضر بدا يتكون

----------


## خالد.الحربي

اذا استمر الماكد فوق الصفر اي ظهور للوقر فوق 15 انا ماركت لونق

----------


## خالد.الحربي

> اذا استمر الماكد فوق الصفر اي ظهور للوقر فوق 15 انا ماركت لونق

 لاحظ اختفاء الاحمر الآن وهذا خطر على اللونق

----------


## سلام نصرلله

هل دخلت لونغ؟

----------


## خالد.الحربي

ارتداد اللوقر اخذنا لونقووتوكلنا على الله

----------


## ابوعافيه المصري

دي فرصه بس انتظرو تكسر اخر قمه 
ونصيحه لاتدخل في حالة ظهور سهم 
او عكس اتجاة اللجر

----------


## خالد.الحربي

اسباب الدخول 
الاشاره 
ارتداد اللوقر
الماكد فوق الصفر 
الصفقه ماشية تمام الى الآن ولله الحمد

----------


## سلام نصرلله

> اسباب الدخول 
> الاشاره 
> ارتداد اللوقر
> الماكد فوق الصفر 
> الصفقه ماشية تمام الى الآن ولله الحمد

  
سلام 
هل يمكن الرد على السؤال على الصورة للافادة و شكرا  :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابوعافيه المصري

اخي العزيز 
فيما يبدو العمليه دي قلبت
وكل المؤشرات عكست

----------


## سلام نصرلله

> اخي العزيز 
> فيما يبدو العمليه دي قلبت
> وكل المؤشرات عكست

 ما زالت كل الشروط صحيحة و اظن ستربح و الله اعلم

----------


## خالد.الحربي

سلام نصر الله 
اللوقر هابط  
ايهاب طالما الترند عندي صاعد ولم يكسر الستوب وهو تحت القاع انا في الصفقه

----------


## tohamy5

هل ينفع أدخل الصفقة دى الآن , والسعر تقريباً عند سعر دخولك أخ خالد؟؟

----------


## سلام نصرلله

> سلام نصر الله 
> اللوقر هابط  
> ايهاب طالما الترند عندي صاعد ولم يكسر الستوب وهو تحت القاع انا في الصفقه

 اعتقد انه سيحصل انفجار سعري قريب و الارجح الى فوق والله اعلم...على كل حال شكرا لله على كل شيء

----------


## خالد.الحربي

> هل ينفع أدخل الصفقة دى الآن , والسعر تقريباً عند سعر دخولك أخ خالد؟؟

 نعم والله اعلم

----------


## ابوعافيه المصري

عموما احنا لسه ف العمليه (شخصيا لايف)هو الترند طالع تمنى من الله ان
ان يعملها وينطلق لاعلى

----------


## tohamy5

أرى أن السوق فى حالة تذبذب كبيرة  , وبيتهيألى إن أحسن دخول بيكون فى بداية تكون اللون الأخضر فوق الأحمر صعوداً , أو تكون اللون الأحمر فوق الأخضر هبوطاً , مع توفر باقى الشروط ... إيه رأيكم ياجماعة

----------


## خالد.الحربي

ضرب الستوب السوق غير مستقر

----------


## tohamy5

أه دلوقتى بيحاول السوق إنه ياخد إتجاهه الهابط ... أنظر للشارت المجنون دلوقتى

----------


## يوسف250

> ضرب الستوب السوق غير مستقر

   نعم ضرب الستوب والحمد لله على كل حال

----------


## tohamy5

أن رأي إن ماندخلش صفقات إلا فى بداية ركوب لون فوق الآخر ( طبعاً بالنسبة للأحمر والأخضر ) ... مع توافر باقى الشروط طبعاً ... إيه رأيك يا أخى خالد ؟

----------


## tohamy5

وده وإن كان هيقلل فرص دخول الصفقات لكن بيتهيألى إنه هيبقى آمن أكتر

----------


## tohamy5

الفتره الأمريكيه بيتهيألى مش هايكون لها تأثير لأن اليوم أجازه فى أمريكا .. النهارده يوم العمال عندهم

----------


## tohamy5

يأخ خالد لا تبكى على اللبن المسكوب والحمد لله على كل حال ... خليك معايا علشان نتفق على صيغه للإستراتيجية تكون آمنه أكتر

----------


## ابوعافيه المصري

الحمد لله ضرب الاستوب
بس لحقته في البيع وخت 20 نقطه
هو النهاردة علشان اجازة في امريكا هتلاقي الحركه يا اما ضعيفه او متذبذه

----------


## سكاب

الفرص الناجحه كثيره جدا 
ضرب الاستوب وارد ولكن قليل جدا
صدقني بنجربها وبنتابعها وستكون النتائج مذهله باذن الحي القيوم 
الصبر الصبر
الشبيكي

----------


## ابوعافيه المصري

وكمان بداية اسبوع مع الاجازة في امريكا
اعتقد الابتعاد عن السوق النهاردة اسلم

----------


## tohamy5

عندك حق بداية التداول الحقيقى بيظهر يوم الثلاثاء ... وأنا شايف إن الإستراتيجية دى رائعه وفيها خير كتير إن شاء الله , بس عايزه الصبر , وإختيار الوقت المناسب ... مش كده برده ياجماعه واللا إيه .. وأرجو من الأخ خالد أن يتفاعل معنا ... وينسى الصفقه الخاسره , اليأس مع الفوركس من أكبر الخساير

----------


## خالد.الحربي

> يأخ خالد لا تبكى على اللبن المسكوب والحمد لله على كل حال ... خليك معايا علشان نتفق على صيغه للإستراتيجية تكون آمنه أكتر

 يا رب يخليك لا والله لكن كنت عين على هنا وعين في المكتب 
على العموم دخولنا كان صح ولكن ضرب الستوب لان الترند تحول من صاعد الى هابط وهذي حالات تحصل .لكن موكثير ..والدليل نزل على القاع الاولي  
على العموم الفرص الجايه كثير والله يوفق الجميع

----------


## tohamy5

آمين

----------


## سكاب

الترند على وشك يصبح هابط 
نراقب والله الموفق
الشبيكي

----------


## tohamy5

متابع معاك أخ شبيكى , والله الموفق

----------


## ابوعافيه المصري

انصح الاخوة بالابتعاد عن السوق اليوم

----------


## tohamy5

عندك حق الأثنين والجمعة المباركة لاينصح بالدخول للتداول فيهما

----------


## tohamy5

لكن هذا لايمنع من المتابعة وممكن التجربة على الحساب الإفتراضى

----------


## سكاب

نعم للديمو وملاحظه هذا النظام 
مع الوقت نكتسب مهارات لانجدها بالكتب 
لذلك مراقبين ديمو وسهم البيع على وشك الظهور 
وبدا تظهر ملامح الترند الهابط 
والله اعلم
تقبلوا ودي

----------


## tohamy5

اليوم لم ينجح من ضمن ثلاثة إستراتيجيات أقوم بتجربتهم إلا أستراتيجية simple breake out المرتبطةبإفتتاح السوق الأوربى وحققت ال20 نقطه المرجوه منها وهى من عرض Dr.Ashraf وده دليل على إن كل اللإستراتيجيات ناجحه , ولكن لكل منها الوقت المناسب لها

----------


## سكاب

الترند الان هابط بظهور الاحمر فوق الاخضر 
ننتظر الماكد ينزل تحت الصفر ويظهر سهم البيع 
نراقب والله الموفق
نتمنى التعقيب من الاخوان   
تقبلوا ودي
الشبيكي

----------


## njjar

السلام عليكم
ان شاء الله من المتابعين
تحياتي للجميع

----------


## tohamy5

يبدو أن السوق اليوم فى تذبذب وتقلب خطير . أنصح بعدم الدخول .. الدخول بالإفتراضى للتجربه وإستفادة الخبرة على الإستراتيجية

----------


## خالد.الحربي

فرصة دخول شورت الآن جميع الشروط توفرت بسم الله

----------


## خالد.الحربي

اللوقر 
الماكد
الاشاره
الترند هابط اخذنا شورت والتوفيق على ربي

----------


## سكاب

صيد موفق وثمين باذن الله
متابعين 
تقبلوا ودي
الشبيكي

----------


## tohamy5

على الرغم من أن السعر بالنسبة للمجنون يتحرك فى قناة ضيقة لمدة ساعة و ربع ( بين 233.72 - 233.83 ) وتتعثر الإستراتيجية فى هذا الزوج , إلا إنها محترمة جداً من زوج (eur/usd ) و (usd/chf ) !!!
فما السبب فى ذلك ؟ نرجو بحث الأسباب

----------


## سكاب

التجربه خير برهان ..........
حقيقه اشكر الاخ KKK على وضع هذا النظام الممتاز وكذلك بتخصيص عمله واحده للمراقبه لعد التشتيت
مثل المجنون .
لازلنا نجرب ولازالت التجارب ايجابيه ولله الحمد 
ودخلنا على اخر فرصه بيع ولله الحمد بدات تعطي مكسب 
كله ديمو الا ان نتقنها جميعا ونتعاون بصيد الفرص ومناقشتها 
اكرر شكري للاخوان جميعا 
تقبلوا ودي
الشبيكي

----------


## tohamy5

أعرف أن العملة الأساسية للمتاجرة بهذه الإستراتيجية زوج المجنون , وذلك بالنسبة لمجموعتنا هنا , وإحتراماً لرأى أخونا خالد ... ولكن أذكر أن فى بداية شرح الإستراتيجية لم يذكر أنها لاتعطى نتائج مع باقى الأزواج ... ولكن لعدم التشتيت نركز على زوج عمله واحد .... ولكن أنا أسأل عن إحترام الزوجين المذكورين فى مشاركتى رقم227 لهذه الإستراتيجية فى هذا التوقيت الذى تتعثر فيه مع المجنون علنا نصل إلى أنسب وقت نستخدمها مع المجنون فيه ... وهذا يكون إثراء للموضوع وليس تشتيت على ما أعتقد .. أرجو أن أكون قد أوضحت , ووصلت الفكرة لكم

----------


## سكاب

نعم اخي تهامي ..............
لو ترجع للموضوع بالرابط الاجنبي ستجد تفاصيل هذا النظام بالكامل
خلنا نجرب النظام على مانحن عليه ولامانع من متابعه ازواج الدولار من باب الممارسه .
لكن ميزه المجنون بيتحرك بشكل ممتاز يعني ارباحه كبيره والعكس صحيح 
وهذا النظام باذن الله سيقنن الخسائر بشكل ممتاز 
تقبل ودي
الشبيكي

----------


## tohamy5

شكراً للأخ الشبيكى , وأتمنى من الله أن يقلل خسائرنا جميعاً , وأن يجعلها إستراتيجية للربح دوما بعزته وجلاله

----------


## lamtrader

ekwani alkiram ana hassoubi mayektubchi arabi  wa karuban gedan hahawil akalih yektib arabi bass ma gdirtich asbor whabit adkol maakom li monakachit hal estratijiya  elgamila fa rajai law fhemtouni eddouni ichara  hata akamil maakom           takabalou ihturami jamian

----------


## سكاب

اشاره بيع اخرى 
مع العلم ان البيع الاول لم يضرب فيه الاستوب 
نراقبها وبالتوفيق 
تقبلوا ودي 
الشبيكي

----------


## خالد.الحربي

> ekwani alkiram ana hassoubi mayektubchi arabi wa karuban gedan hahawil akalih yektib arabi bass ma gdirtich asbor whabit adkol maakom li monakachit hal estratijiya elgamila fa rajai law fhemtouni eddouni ichara hata akamil maakom takabalou ihturami jamian

 فهمتك بس بتعب 
تفضل عزيزي  
الشبيكي 
تهامي 5 بارك الله فيكم مجهود رائع

----------


## خالد.الحربي

اليوم مافي ترند وقاعد يلعب فوق تحت نزل 70 نقطه وعاد الآن 70 نقطه  
سنؤجل كل شيء الى ان نرى ترند واضح

----------


## سكاب

ضرب الاستوب ولله الحمد 
ولكن لن نياس باذن الله 
فنظام واضح انه دقيق جدا يعني يا هدف يا استوب 
وستثبت الايام القادمه مرونه هذا النظام بالتجاره 
وسنتابع الان السوق الى ان يظهر لنا ترند واضح واشاره 
بالتوفيق 
تقبلوا ودي

----------


## سكاب

ننتظر الان تاكيد ان الترند اصبح هابط 
ومتابعين 
بالتوفيق

----------


## سكاب

اصبح الترند الان هابط 
وننتظر سهم البيع 
ونراقب 
بالتوفيق
الشبيكي

----------


## عِماد نُعمان

فرصة مكتملة الشروط و محققة للهدف 13:15 بتوقيت ال تريد  :Regular Smile:

----------


## سكاب

ممتاز 
نراقب الان مزيد من الفرص
بس شايف الموضوع نايم اليوم 
وين التفاعل 
تقبلوا ودي

----------


## abo azam

يعطيك العافيه اخوي الشبيكي متابعين معاك  ولا ننساء اخونا صاحب الموضوع جزاه الله خير الجزاء على ما تقدم به من فائده لأخوانه  والى الأمام ان شاء الله

----------


## ماجد كو

ممتاز اخي الشبيكي ولاحظو ان مؤشر اللنجر مهم لاحظو موضوع الفرصه

----------


## aboali

بسم الله ما شاء الله 
مجهد ممتاز منكم يا جماعه الخير
بالتوفيق

----------


## abunoas

> ممتاز اخي الشبيكي ولاحظو ان مؤشر اللنجر مهم لاحظو موضوع الفرصه

 دا لانه كان بيختبر لو امس

----------


## عِماد نُعمان

اشارة بيع اخرى

----------


## سكاب

مروركم ايها الاحبه يشجعنا على المواصله والتفاعل باذن الله
الان فرصه بيع ظهرت 
اتمنى اسمع تعليقاتكم عليها
تقبلوا ودي

----------


## الديرة

متابع الفرص معكم

----------


## عِماد نُعمان

اعتقد الاشارة صحيحة و في اتجاه الهدف 14 نقطة حتى الأن

----------


## عِماد نُعمان

بعد تحقيق 20 نقطة نحرك الستوب بربح 7 نقاط .. و عند تحقيق 30 نحرك الستوب لربح 14 نقطة

----------


## سكاب

ممتاز اخوي قيتار 
لاني كنت اجهل كم الهدف لكل عمليه وكنت اضع 30 نقطه لكل صفقه واخرج اذا وجدت نيه عكس من فريم الدقيقه 
عموما الاستراتيجيه تبشر بالخير 
ونراقب وربك يسهل 
بالتوفيق

----------


## عِماد نُعمان

فعلا استراتيجية رائعة اخ شبيكي و الاروع مطاردة الربح بتحريك الستوب

----------


## عِماد نُعمان

اخ خالد لي سؤال لو سمحت .. 
اذا اعتمدت على المؤشر kkk line في الخروج من التريد .. هل اخرج بمجرد تغيير لونه ؟ ام انتظر حتى اقفال الشمعة التي تغير عندها لون المؤشر ؟

----------


## ماجد كو

طبعا اشكر اخي خالد اولا على التوضيحات والاجوبة السابقه ولنا عوده للمناقشة طبعا لفهم الطريقة يا اخوان معلش انا اتابع اكثر من زوج واحاول ان اراجع ازواج الين عموما طبعا الزوج الرئيسي المجنون المهم طبعا الواحد يفهم الطريقة اولا على اللايف وكيف يدخل ويخرج الان لاحظ هذا الاسترالي اخي خالد واين يتم الدخول ؟  اخي جيتر اعتقد بان الخروج مع اقفال الشمعة احسن لتفادي التذبذب وتحريك الاستوب بس هذه يجيب عليها من عرفها جيدا  :Regular Smile: طبعا .

----------


## ماجد كو

لاحظو الباوند دولار والارتداد ان شاء الله

----------


## ماجد كو

هاهاها تحققت كل الشروط الا ان خطي الدعم القويين الدعم الثالث الديلي والبايفت المنثلي اقوياء حتى الان

----------


## tohamy5

أحب أن أسجل حضورى وآسف لتأخرى , ولكنى حضرت بمجرد إنهاء أعمالى ... وتحياتى للجميع

----------


## خالد.الحربي

ماشاء الله الشباب مكفين وموفين 
الشبيكي وتهامي عاملين الواجب  
الترند الحالي لوونق اللوقر يا شباب مهم ان يكون طالع من تحت 15 في اللونق والعكس شورت ولكن ان كنت ترى الصفقه ناجحه مثل الحين اجعل اهدافك قريبه الهدف الحالي المقاومه الاولى 
لمن سال عن اللاين الخروج ليس بتحول اللون مباشره بل بعد انقضاء الشمعه واللون متحول قد يتحول اللون ويرجع بنفس الشمعة 
تحياتي وصيد موفق

----------


## يوسف250

> ماشاء الله الشباب مكفين وموفين 
> الشبيكي وتهامي عاملين الواجب  
> الترند الحالي لوونق اللوقر يا شباب مهم ان يكون طالع من تحت 15 في اللونق والعكس شورت ولكن ان كنت ترى الصفقه ناجحه مثل الحين اجعل اهدافك قريبه الهدف الحالي المقاومه الاولى 
> لمن سال عن اللاين الخروج ليس بتحول اللون مباشره بل بعد انقضاء الشمعه واللون متحول قد يتحول اللون ويرجع بنفس الشمعة 
> تحياتي وصيد موفق

 جزاك الله خيرا اخي الكريم على ماتقدمه من خير لاخوانك لي سؤال لو سمحت اخي؟ هل قصدت بقولك اللوقر لازم يكون طالع من تحت 15 ان هذا شرط على جميع احوال الشراء لانني اعتقدت بأنه بمجرد ان يكون فوق 15 يعني تحقق الشرط وطبعا والحالة عكس ذلك في البيع وجزاك الله خيرا

----------


## خالد.الحربي

> جزاك الله خيرا اخي الكريم على ماتقدمه من خير لاخوانك  لي سؤال لو سمحت اخي؟ هل قصدت بقولك اللوقر لازم يكون طالع من تحت 15 ان هذا شرط على جميع احوال الشراء لانني اعتقدت بأنه بمجرد ان يكون فوق 15 يعني تحقق الشرط وطبعا والحالة عكس ذلك في البيع  وجزاك الله خيرا

 نعم من شروط الاستراتيجية لازم يكون طالع من تحت

----------


## TiToo

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اولا احب اشكر الأخ خالد على طرحه 
اللاستراتيجيه والأخوان الشبيكي وتهامي على المتابعه 
وكنت عايز اقولكم اقتراح
انا لاحظت ان اشارات الدخول سعات تكون متأخرة 
ممكن ندخل بيع مثلا عندما تكون الألوان متناغمه كما ذكر اخونا خالد ويكون الترند واضح وقوى عندما تحدث شمعه ارتداديه على احد حدى قناة الموفنج 34 فعند تكون شمعه ارتداديه ذى الهمر ندخل مع افتتاح الشمعه التاليه لها مع مراعاة باقى الشروط مثل اللوقر والماكد

----------


## سكاب

تسجيل حضور ومتابعه باذن الله
اشكر جميع الاحبه على اثراء الموضوع 
وباذن الله مازلنا بالبدايه 
وبدايه خير باذن الحي القيوم 
تقبلوا ودي 
الشبيكي

----------


## سكاب

فرصه شراء مع الترند انا دخلت عليها شخصيا 
ولكن ....................
الماكد لم يكن متفق مع الصفقه وهذا اجتهاد خارجي للمراقبه فقط  
نتابع واتمنى اسمع راي الخبراء بهده الفرصه فنيا

----------


## سكاب

تجديد الشارت 
ظهرت فرصتين كلها اقفلناه بمكسب بسيط ومحدده على الشارت
قبح الله الطمع 
الفرص كثيره وكل فرصه تحقق اهدافها ولو بسيطه تكون المحصله ويره باذن الله
تقبلوا ودي
الشبيكي

----------


## عِماد نُعمان

اشارة شراء مكتملة مرة اخرى

----------


## سكاب

اهلين اخوي قيتار 
تمام عليك متابع معي
وان كانت الفرصه متذبذبه لكن لاحظ انها الى الان لم تصل للقاع السابق ولكن بنفس الوقت عاجزه عن كسر قناة الفوليتلتي 
مراقبين 
وبالتوفيق

----------


## سكاب

ضربت الاستوب 
ولله الحمد هذه الفرصه 
اراكم بالمساء واشوف ارائكم 
تقبلوا ودي
الشبيكي

----------


## خالد.الحربي

دخول مكتمال الشروط الهدف الدعم 2  
الى الآن 20 نقطه

----------


## خالد.الحربي

عندما تكتمل الشروط ياتيك العجب  
الدولار كندي بالرغم من انه ليس في جاربنا لكن شوف كيف

----------


## خالد.الحربي

الفرنسي عملها ايضا

----------


## عِماد نُعمان

اخ خالد بالنسبة لفرصة الباوند ين ... الشروط اكتملت بعد اشارة البيع بشمعتين .. الم يكن الدخول متأخر بعض الشيء فأكتفي باهداف قليلة؟

----------


## ماجد كو

نعم اخي خالد واليكم هاتين الفرصتين طبعا الثانية عند الارتداد والان عملنا الاستوب بعد منطقة الدخول بكام نقطه  :Regular Smile:

----------


## خالد.الحربي

> اخ خالد بالنسبة لفرصة الباوند ين ... الشروط اكتملت بعد اشارة البيع بشمعتين .. الم يكن الدخول متأخر بعض الشيء فأكتفي باهداف قليلة؟

 شمعتين فقط ليس كثير وخاصة اذا كان مرتد من تصحيح ومتاكد الترند هابط والماكد على اخره .

----------


## خالد.الحربي

> نعم اخي خالد واليكم هاتين الفرصتين طبعا الثانية عند الارتداد والان عملنا الاستوب بعد منطقة الدخول بكام نقطه

 تحقق الهدف يا بطل

----------


## ماجد كو

حياك اخي خالد انا خوفي من الارتدادات الاستوب اخاف اعمله  اكبر من الهدف؟ بس بترتب ان شاء الله   الان لاحظو فرصة على الربع ساعة يا اخوان

----------


## ماجد كو

هاها ضرب الاستوب على الفرنك دولار  الان فرصة اليورو ين والدولار ين اعطاها المؤشر

----------


## Amer133

في التوقيت الأمريكي الوضع ملخبط  :Thmbdn:

----------


## سكاب

تسجيل حضور......
فرص جميله لا اله الا الله 
وبالتوفيق

----------


## ماجد كو

فعلا الوضع ملخبط لكن لاتنسو يا اخوان اني الاحظ اليوم كثيرا البيافت الويكلي والمنثلي لعدة ازواج وهي خطوط يتذبذب عندها السعر كثيرا ، كما انني ساحاول اطبقها على فريم النصف ساعة بنفس الشروط ، اخي خالد المنبه هذا حلو يعطيك الفرصة من اولها من اراد ان يشتغل اتوماتيكي اتوماتيكي  :Regular Smile:  عليه بالتالي في فريم النصف ساعة على ما اعتقد يكون جيد ينتظر الاشارة ويدخل ويتوكل على الله ويروح مع الزوج حتى يصل الى خط اللينر يتحول الى اللون العكسي احمر او اخضر ويخرج وان شاء الله المحصلة ارباح ولكن طبعا تحتاج ممارسه كبيره وتسلممممممممممممممممون

----------


## عِماد نُعمان

تسجيل حضور و متابعة

----------


## خالد.الحربي

> فعلا الوضع ملخبط لكن لاتنسو يا اخوان اني الاحظ اليوم كثيرا البيافت الويكلي والمنثلي لعدة ازواج وهي خطوط يتذبذب عندها السعر كثيرا ، كما انني ساحاول اطبقها على فريم النصف ساعة بنفس الشروط ، اخي خالد المنبه هذا حلو يعطيك الفرصة من اولها من اراد ان يشتغل اتوماتيكي اتوماتيكي  عليه بالتالي في فريم النصف ساعة على ما اعتقد يكون جيد ينتظر الاشارة ويدخل ويتوكل على الله ويروح مع الزوج حتى يصل الى خط اللينر يتحول الى اللون العكسي احمر او اخضر ويخرج وان شاء الله المحصلة ارباح ولكن طبعا تحتاج ممارسه كبيره وتسلممممممممممممممممون

 ارى كثير لا يستعملونه الا على النصف ساعة فقط بالتوفيق ياغالي

----------


## عِماد نُعمان

السعر الأن يختبر الترند المكسور ( المرسوم بالاخضر) على الاربع ساعات .. 
نتوقع تغيير مسار الترند للاسفل ... و سندخل مع الاشارة ان شاء الله

----------


## ماجد كو

ارى كثير لا يستعملونه الا على النصف ساعة فقط بالتوفيق ياغالي   اخي خالد اذا كان الامر كذلك فهذا ممتاز هناك ملف ارفقه احد الاخوان سابقا حول ترجمة الاستراتيجية من موقعها الاصلي في المنتدى الاجنبي والمشاركات بها حاولت انزله لم استطع هل لديك ياالحبيب هذه الترجمه اعتقد هو ارفقها في الصفقحة الثانية عشر من هذا الموضوع وتسلم وتسلمممممممممون جميعا

----------


## عِماد نُعمان

الكتاب عندي يا اخ ماجد و هو بصيغة بي دي اف .. تحب ارفعهولك على اي موقع؟

----------


## خالد.الحربي

شكرا قيتار على رفع الكتاب   
ما احاوله الآن قراءة الكتاب عن الوان القابي فيها اسرار كثيره لم نذكرها من ظمنها عند تجمع الالون ببعض وحتمالية تغيير الترند وعند تفرق اللوان بشده ومعناها احتمال الرترسشمنت والتصحيح  
على العموم لاحظ هذه الصفقه على الساعه للين  بمشاركن احدهم لا يتداول الا على الساعة

----------


## عِماد نُعمان

للمتابعة

----------


## NASSERALQAHTANI

> الكتاب عندي يا اخ ماجد و هو بصيغة بي دي اف .. تحب ارفعهولك على اي موقع؟

   ياليت يالغالي تتكرم وترفع لنا على الموقع   http://www.4shared.com   تقبل ودي وتقديري

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

بالتوفيق ان شا الله مجهود رائع

----------


## عِماد نُعمان

> ياليت يالغالي تتكرم وترفع لنا على الموقع   http://www.4shared.com   تقبل ودي وتقديري

 جاري الرفع

----------


## عِماد نُعمان

تفضل يا اخي الكتاب من هنا http://www.4shared.com/file/23620117...___online.html

----------


## خالد.الحربي

> بالتوفيق ان شا الله مجهود رائع

 لا نستغني عن خبراتك اخي محمود 
شرفت الموضوع

----------


## NASSERALQAHTANI

> تفضل يا اخي الكتاب من هنا http://www.4shared.com/file/23620117...___online.html

    والله كلمة شكر قليلة بحقك يالغالي  تقبل ودي وتقديري

----------


## عِماد نُعمان

> والله كلمة شكر قليلة بحقك يالغالي  تقبل ودي وتقديري

   
انا ما عملت شيء يا اخي .. الشكر لله ثم للاخ خالد و مترجم الاستراتيجية ..  
وفقكم الله و جازاكم خيرا

----------


## Amer133

الله يفتح عليكم أبواب رحمته على هذه الورشة الناجحة بأمر الله

----------


## NASSERALQAHTANI

> انا ما عملت شيء يا اخي .. الشكر لله ثم للاخ خالد و مترجم الاستراتيجية ..  
> وفقكم الله و جازاكم خيرا

    شكراً لك............... والشكرموصول للمبدع والغالي علينا خـالـــد

----------


## سكاب

السلام عليكم
اخباركم يا احبه 
هذي فرصه بيع مع الترند دخلناها واعطت 30 نقطه الى الان ولله الحمد. 
انا اكثر ما اراقب النظام من بعد الساعه العاشره ليلا الى الساعه 9 صباحا بتوقيت المملكه 
وكذلك وجدت بعض الملاحظات بهذا النظام ولكن ساذكرها بعد التاكد منها 
بالتوفيق 
وهذا الشارت
الشبيكي

----------


## خالد.الحربي

> السلام عليكم
> اخباركم يا احبه 
> هذي فرصه بيع مع الترند دخلناها واعطت 30 نقطه الى الان ولله الحمد. 
> انا اكثر ما اراقب النظام من بعد الساعه العاشره ليلا الى الساعه 9 صباحا بتوقيت المملكه 
> وكذلك وجدت بعض الملاحظات بهذا النظام ولكن ساذكرها بعد التاكد منها 
> بالتوفيق 
> وهذا الشارت
> الشبيكي

   
الى الآن 60 نقطه جايبه معاي

----------


## خالد.الحربي

> شكراً لك............... والشكرموصول للمبدع والغالي علينا خـالـــد

 ابوسليمان كلك ذوق ولا يهوون الشبيكي وعامر وقيتار وماجد والكل بلا استثناء

----------


## خالد.الحربي

مبروك يا شبيكي  جابت الهدف 74 على السبورت طلعت  
الحمد لله عوضت خسارة بداية الاسبوع

----------


## سكاب

مبروك علينا 
عمرك طويل اخوي خالد توني جيت اجدد الشارت 
لكن سبقتني الله يحفظك 
متابعين 
وبالتوفيق للجميع 
الشبيكي

----------


## خالد.الحربي

الفرصة اليوم للمجنون لونق بعد السهم الاخير والهدف المقاومه  
تحياتي فلنراقب

----------


## خالد.الحربي

هذه صفقة جديدة 
على النصف ساعة يور و كندي  
فلنراقب

----------


## خالد.الحربي

> الفرصة اليوم للمجنون لونق بعد السهم الاخير والهدف المقاومه  
> تحياتي فلنراقب  الملف المرفق 85304

   
الف مبرووك 95 نقطه وتحقق الهدف

----------


## njjar

السلام عليكم
انا استخدم برنامج ال تريد حيث عندي اختلاف بخصوص الدعم والمقاومه
ما هو البرنامج الذي تستخدموه

----------


## خالد.الحربي

> السلام عليكم
> انا استخدم برنامج ال تريد حيث عندي اختلاف بخصوص الدعم والمقاومه
> ما هو البرنامج الذي تستخدموه

 اشتغل بالتمبليت المرفق في اول الموضوع هو يصلح لك الدعم  
تحياتي

----------


## njjar

السلام عليكم
حياك الله اخي الكريم
نزلت التمبلت والمؤشرات لكنه لم يتغير حيث عندي المقاومه  الاولى  234.26

----------


## خالد.الحربي

> هذه صفقة جديدة 
> على النصف ساعة يور و كندي  
> فلنراقب

  
ماشية في الطريق الصحيح

----------


## خالد.الحربي

سنتكلم عن القابي قليلا لكي نفهم ماهي وماذا تفعل لنا        
هنا تجد ملف به بعض الشروح  guppy.pdf 
وهذا هدية  Desktop.rar  
والبقية في الطريق باذن الله

----------


## ابوثابت

الله يوفقك اخوي خالد بالدنيا والاخره

----------


## خالد.الحربي

> الله يوفقك اخوي خالد بالدنيا والاخره

  
وياك يا عزيزي 
وهذا شوف جماله مع شمعات هكن واستخدمها في الدخول مع الترند  
وكم ملف للي يحب يقرأ  
لاحظ الويكلي والديلي والساعة واي فريم 
يجعلك تنظر للشارت برؤية مختلفة 
تحياتي  khalid.rar

----------


## ماجد كو

اخي خالد اعتقد كلام اخي نجار صحيح   لاحظ الشارت بالنسبة للمجنون لدي لديك في المقاومات يكتب اسعار مختلفة اعتقد انها للباوند دولار   بالنسبة للنصف ساعة اشوف استخدمت زوج جديد اليورو ين  :Regular Smile:  ممتاز شوف عندي الشارت هو ليس بيننا فرق كبير فيهما .  تعرف شارت الخمس دقائق يحتاج مين يحتاج الفنانين الخاصيين بالبايفت ومن شرحهما سابقا من بينهم الحبيب الغالي ابوشهيد وامجد وعمر الحلاق وطبعا اخرين لقد لاحظت ان صاحب الطريقة قد اهتم بهما على اساس (وهذا كلام خطير فعلا )لان البائعيين والمشتريين والسوق يأخذ في اعتباره هذه النقاط وبالتالي الطريقة هذه توضح لك ماذا يقومو به خلال التعامل فعلا من بايفت الى دعم وهكذا مع الاخذ بالاعتبار الويكلي والمنثلي  :Ohmy:  ، ومن المعروف ان الباوند دولار يحب الكامريلا ايضا  :Regular Smile: وهذا يفيدنا فيه كثيرا الحبيب امجد ،  اخي جيتار اشكرك شكرا جزيلا على الملف قدرت احمله والحمد لله ، على فكره انا قريت الطريقة بسرعه بالعنجريزي  :Regular Smile: يعني كمان بنفهم شويه وتسلممممممممممممممون جميعا .

----------


## خالد.الحربي

اكيد فيه غلط في التمبليت لانه السبورت ما تغير عندي ولو تلاحظ كان هدف صحيح بعده السعر اعتقد المشكلة عنكم في البيفوت بوينت ملتي فريم مو محدث نزل حط التمبليت هذا وقولي    
تذكير على صفقة اليورو كاد والحمد لله 55 نقطه طلعت     
التمبليت kkk.rar

----------


## Amer133

ياجماعة الخير 
هل الهدف في اليورو ين على 30min هو 156.75 ولا أنا غلطان؟
أرجوا الرد بارك الله فيكم

----------


## يوسف250

> السلام عليكم
> انا استخدم برنامج ال تريد حيث عندي اختلاف بخصوص الدعم والمقاومه
> ما هو البرنامج الذي تستخدموه

  

> اشتغل بالتمبليت المرفق في اول الموضوع هو يصلح لك الدعم  
> تحياتي

  

> السلام عليكم
> حياك الله اخي الكريم
> نزلت التمبلت والمؤشرات لكنه لم يتغير حيث عندي المقاومه الاولى 234.26

 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله اخي الحبيب خالد الاخت نجار على حق فاختلاف البرامج المستخدمة يولد فرقا في النقاط واشارات الدخول ايضا انا فقط لاحظت اليوم ان الفرق كبير بين برنامج التريد الذي استخدمه والشارتات المعروضة من قبلكم فمثلا اليوم الهدف عندكم كان المقاومة 233.90 بينما عندي انا على التريد نفس المقاومة هي على 234.24 كما اشرت الاخت وبذلك يكون فرصة الخروج فاتت وبالتالي الخروج عند نقطة غير مناسبة مع ارتداد السعر لاسفل  واعتقد ان معظم الاخوة اصحاب الاستراتيجيات يتفقون على توحيد برنامج التداول لتفادي الاختلاف في نقاط الدخول والخروج  وفق الله الجميع

----------


## خالد.الحربي

> ياجماعة الخير 
> هل الهدف في اليورو ين على 30min هو 156.75 ولا أنا غلطان؟
> أرجوا الرد بارك الله فيكم

  
69.
24, 
اسحب الملف وحط اللي فيه في الانديكيتور واذا قال لك موجود بيكتب عليه موافق ويعدين شغل التمبليت مره اخرى ان شاء الله يظبط معاك  p.rar

----------


## ماجد كو

اخي العزيز خالد ساحاول اجرب التمبليت بعدين ومشكور على الملفات والشرح السابق  ، شوفو يا ا خوان ليست هي مشكلة جديده بل قديمة جدا موضوع اختلاف النقاط والتريد اعتقد جيد لاحظو هتين الفرصتين

----------


## خالد.الحربي

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله  اخي الحبيب خالد الاخت نجار على حق فاختلاف البرامج المستخدمة يولد فرقا في النقاط واشارات الدخول ايضا انا فقط لاحظت اليوم ان الفرق كبير بين برنامج التريد الذي استخدمه والشارتات المعروضة من قبلكم فمثلا اليوم الهدف عندكم كان المقاومة 233.90 بينما عندي انا على التريد نفس المقاومة هي على 234.24 كما اشرت الاخت وبذلك يكون فرصة الخروج فاتت وبالتالي الخروج عند نقطة غير مناسبة مع ارتداد السعر لاسفل  واعتقد ان معظم الاخوة اصحاب الاستراتيجيات يتفقون على توحيد برنامج التداول لتفادي الاختلاف في نقاط الدخول والخروج   وفق الله الجميع

 الف شكر اخي يوسف اعتقد بعد تغيير الملفات المرفقه في المشاركة السابقة بيضبط  
على العموم انا اشتغل على التريدر 4 من انتربانك واشتغل لايف مو ديمو
ومعضم الشباب كذلك والا انا غلطان

----------


## يوسف250

> الف شكر اخي يوسف اعتقد بعد تغيير الملفات المرفقه في المشاركة السابقة بيضبط  
> على العموم انا اشتغل على التريدر 4 من انتربانك واشتغل لايف مو ديمو
> ومعضم الشباب كذلك والا انا غلطان

 اسف على الازعاج ولكني عملت كل اللي طلبته مني والمشكلة مازالت موجودة ولكن حسابي ديمو مع التريد ولاادري اذا كان ذلك يولد خلافا بارك الله فيك اخي

----------


## Amer133

أخوي خالد أسعد الله أيامك
هل هذا الدخول صحيح؟ كما هو موضح في الصورة
وهل الهدف الدعم الأول؟

----------


## ماجد كو

اخي امير اعتقد انها اشارة صحيحه لولا ان الشمعة طويلة جدا يعني اخذت كم هدف  :Regular Smile: .  اخي خالد هذا المنبه متى يظهر ؟ الاحظ بعض الاحيان الاحمر تحت والاخضر فوق بس في ملاحظات الاكسبيرت بيقول الاحمر شورت ؟ لماذا لاننا كما نعلم طالما الاحمر اسفل الاخضر فالشغل يكون لونج موهيك ولا هي هذا الملاحظات تروح على شكل الخطوط يعني لما ترتفع على فوق يقول لونج ولما تنزل يعني تروح جنوبا يكون شورت مورايك .  الان انا انتظر الباوند دولار هو على البايفت يمكن تتحقق صفقة لونج اذا ظهرت الاشارات وساعتمد على الربع ساعة وتسلمممممممممون

----------


## ماجد كو

اخي امير تعرف ليش شمعه طويله لان هناك 2بايفت من النوع الهاموري قصدي القوي جددددددددددددددددا الي ينخاف منه ولازم تاخذه في اعتبارك اللي هوه الويكلي والمنثلي تراه السعر بيتذبذب حواليه كثير او يقطعه وينطلق بسرعه حسب الظروف  :Regular Smile: وتسلم   الان لاحظو هذا الشارت لليورو عكس ومتجه الى الدعم الاول وانا طلعت بنقطتين عشان هناك اخبار الحين وتسلمممممممممممممممممون

----------


## سكاب

السلام عليكم 
كيفكم ياشباب 
فرصه بيع على المجنون 5 دقايق بالتوفيق

----------


## عِماد نُعمان

فرصة قوية

----------


## سكاب

هذا الشارت ........
وعفوا للتاخير 
ههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## ماجد كو

اليكم الوضع الان للباوند دولار ربع ساعة الماكد دائما متأخر :Doh:

----------


## ماجد كو

انتبهو من البايفت القوي ياشباب على المجنون

----------


## خالد.الحربي

> اسف على الازعاج ولكني عملت كل اللي طلبته مني والمشكلة مازالت موجودة ولكن حسابي ديمو مع التريد ولاادري اذا كان ذلك يولد خلافا   بارك الله فيك اخي

 والله يا اخ يوسف ليس لي علم وصراحة مستغرب لكن اتمنى احد الخبراء يفتينا في هذا  

> أخوي خالد أسعد الله أيامك
> هل هذا الدخول صحيح؟ كما هو موضح في الصورة
> وهل الهدف الدعم الأول؟

 نظريا صحيح لكن 
المشكله ان الزوج قاعد يمشي بالعرض ما يضايقني انه القيعان مرتفعة والقمم كذلك كانه طالع اب ترند لفوق

----------


## خالد.الحربي

> اخي امير اعتقد انها اشارة صحيحه لولا ان الشمعة طويلة جدا يعني اخذت كم هدف .  اخي خالد هذا المنبه متى يظهر ؟ الاحظ بعض الاحيان الاحمر تحت والاخضر فوق بس في ملاحظات الاكسبيرت بيقول الاحمر شورت ؟ لماذا لاننا كما نعلم طالما الاحمر اسفل الاخضر فالشغل يكون لونج موهيك ولا هي هذا الملاحظات تروح على شكل الخطوط يعني لما ترتفع على فوق يقول لونج ولما تنزل يعني تروح جنوبا يكون شورت مورايك .  الان انا انتظر الباوند دولار هو على البايفت يمكن تتحقق صفقة لونج اذا ظهرت الاشارات وساعتمد على الربع ساعة وتسلمممممممممون

 مفترض انه لما الاحمر تحت لونق لكن مش باخذ عليه ولست متمرس فيه 
انت في الباوند ترى شوي استعجلت الماكد اساسي لكن الصفقة تمام ونطمن اكثر لو قفلت فوق القناه

----------


## ماجد كو

اخي خالد ساقولها مرة اخرى البايفت المنثلي والويكلي يعمل الهوايل ،   لاحظو الان اليورو لقد وصل الى هدفه الاانه كان هناك اخبار والظاهر الخبر الاخير نفعه بس الباوند لايزال الماكد اسفل الصفر متأخر اوي

----------


## خالد.الحربي

> فرصة قوية

 المجنون على خط قوي اعتقد حيقلب لونق فالافضل الانتظار الفرصة دي مقلقه

----------


## خالد.الحربي

> اخي خالد ساقولها مرة اخرى البايفت المنثلي والويكلي يعمل الهوايل ،   لاحظو الان اليورو لقد وصل الى هدفه الاانه كان هناك اخبار والظاهر الخبر الاخير نفعه بس الباوند لايزال الماكد اسفل الصفر متأخر اوي

 الباوند مشيت معاك ابسط يا عم  
الله يوفقك   والبايفوت كله مهم وانا اهدافي عليه دووووم

----------


## خالد.الحربي

حيجيني واحد ويقول لي ليه ما اخذت المجنون مع الاشاره والشروط مكتملة 
اقول له 
انا اؤكدد الاشارة بشارتات ثانيه يعني ما فيه استراتيجية مقدسة  
انا ما وضعت القابي وشرحة قبل من اجل التسلية

----------


## ماجد كو

اخي خالد هذا شارت الباوند على الربع ساعة الحين فقط الاشارة للماكد لونج مع انتهاء شمعة الربع ساعة الدخول لونج

----------


## خالد.الحربي

> اخي خالد هذا شارت الباوند على الربع ساعة الحين فقط الاشارة للماكد لونج مع انتهاء شمعة الربع ساعة الدخول لونج

 ارتفع كثير انا استنى لما يسوي تصحيح وادخل معاه من الاول ماالآن مخاطره 
انا اشتغل على حسابي مو ديمو اكون حريص شوي

----------


## خالد.الحربي

مبروك يا ماجد والله ما اعطى نفس حتى وظرب الى السبورت  
الف مبروك يا بطل

----------


## ماجد كو

الله يبارك فيك والشارت ببتكلم عربي اكيد طبعا لما بتشتغل على الحقيقي تحاذر

----------


## خالد.الحربي

هذي على اليورو والله فاتتني

----------


## سكاب

بسم الله 
والله استراتيجيه روعه سلمت يمينك يا خوي خالد 
وسلمت يمين الشباب اللي معانا كلهم.
نعم فرصه المجنون ضربت ولله الحمد لكن ما تاثر دامنا كسبانين بكذا عمليه ولله الحمد
موضوع القابي شدني بكشف بعض الفرص اللتي يفضل الابتعاد منها 
ياليت مزيد من الامثله الله يحفظك 
الشبيكي

----------


## a m d

السلام عليكم شكرا جزيلا للمجهودات ونتمنا المزيد :Thumb:

----------


## عِماد نُعمان

يا ريت يا اخ خالد لو ما فيها رزالة مني .. شرح اكتر عن مؤشر   GMMA  
وكيف بيفلتر الاشارة؟

----------


## euro trader

> الله يبارك فيك والشارت ببتكلم عربي اكيد طبعا لما بتشتغل على الحقيقي تحاذر

 السلام عليكم 
اخى الكريم بالنسبه للشارت المرفق فى هذه المشاركه غير صحيح وان كان السعر تحرك لأعلى
لان فى تاكيد لسه ناقص للدخول و ارى انه تسرع الدخول فى مثل هذه الظروف
لان سهم الاشاره ( signal arrows ) لم تكتمل عنده الشروط ومنها تكون قيم موجبه لماكد عنده.. 
خلى بالك بعد كده وادخل الفرصه الاكيده بس  , ان شاء الله

----------


## euro trader

> يا ريت يا اخ خالد لو ما فيها رزالة مني .. شرح اكتر عن مؤشر GMMA  
> وكيف بيفلتر الاشارة؟

 بكل بساطه لو لقيت ان منطقة اشارة الدخول  موجود عندها تباعد بين خطوط gmma مش المفروض انك تدخل ولازم تستنى الارتداد او التصحيح
والحاله المثاليه للدخول هو وجود اشاره مع تقارب خطوط guppy ( gmma

----------


## خالد.الحربي

حاظر يا اخواني بس عطوني وقت والله معزوم 
وبنشرح مع الاشارات كمان

----------


## سكاب

فرصه قربت تستوي للمراقبه 
شراء مع الترند لكن نتاكد حتى يصبح الماكد ايجابي

----------


## ماجد كو

اخي خالد جربت التمبلت الذي ارفقته سابقا بالنسبة لاختلاف نقاط البايفت والدعم والمقاومة طلع عندي نفس الارقام السابقه وهذا للعلم ، علما بانه لايوجد اختلاف معك الا بنقاط بسيطه على ما اعتقد وطبعا تعرفو دور الاغلاقات فالبايفت يظهر من اغلاق اليوم والهاي واللو فاذا اختلف في البرامج يختلف في الحسبه وبالتالي الاهم ان يكون الاغلاق مضبوط لديكم كما ان بعض البرامج لاتأخذ في اعتبارها يومي الاجازة مثل التريد فهل البرنامج الذي عندك اخي خالد يأخذ يومي السبت والاحد بالاعتبار وتسلمممممممممون جميعا

----------


## سكاب

تجديد للفرصه وان كنا دخلنا بوقت الركود ولكن كانت دقيقه 
والان والله اعلم يبدا ينتعش السوق بعد الساعه 12 
والله الموفق

----------


## سكاب

الفرصه حققت مكسب وخرجنا على المقاومه
وهذا الشارت وتاخرنا بوضعه

----------


## ماجد كو

قمت بالدخول على اباوند دولار بيع اخي خالد هل طريقتي في استخدام خطوط الجم صحيحه حيث الشغل على فريم الخمس دقائق وعملت الخطوط على فريم الربع ساعة وطالما خطوط التجار هي بالاسفل من خطوط المستثمرين اذا الشغل يكون بيع لاحظ الشارت وتسلممممممممممممممون  اخي انجليش فوركس هل انت تتعامل بهذه الطريقة وتسلم

----------


## ماجد كو

فرصة على الفرند دولار على شارت النصف ساعة ولاحظو الجمي في الساعة وعلى الله التوفيق

----------


## ماجد كو

تحقق هدف الباوند

----------


## شنقهاي

ماهو رأيكم يااخوان على زوج الباوند دولار 
ماهي الاشارات والتوصيات بالنسبه لذه الازوج  
فاعتذر لم استطع ان انجح في قرائه استراتيجيتكم ولكنها اعجبتني مرره واريد منكم النتيجه من فضلكم 
الان الزوج 232.21

----------


## خالد.الحربي

مبروك ماجد والشبيكي عى الفرص الحلوة  
نحن لا نريد ان نغير الاستراتيجية لانها حق من حقوق المؤلف ولكن اريدكم ان تؤكدو دولكم بخطوط القابي 
في الرسمة رغم انها غير فرصة مكتملة للاستراتيجية الا انها للتوضيح      
عدلت الصورة وساكمل شرح بعد الصلاة يا اخوان

----------


## خالد.الحربي

> ماهو رأيكم يااخوان على زوج الباوند دولار 
> ماهي الاشارات والتوصيات بالنسبه لذه الازوج  
> فاعتذر لم استطع ان انجح في قرائه استراتيجيتكم ولكنها اعجبتني مرره واريد منكم النتيجه من فضلكم 
> الان الزوج 232.21

  
نحن نريدك انت ان تعطينا النتيجة لا نريد ان نعطيك سمكة فنحن غير دائمون وقد لا نكمل  
هنا لا نضع نتائج بل نضع الفرص كما تاتي حسب الاستراتيجية 
حقا بودي ان تقراها لانها ستغير كثيرا فيك ورؤيتك للتداول وانا متأكد بانك سوف تثرينا بالفرص .
امل مشاركتك معنا اخي العزيز

----------


## خالد.الحربي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم   
لاحظ هذه الحاله حدثت قبل قليل    
لو افترضنا انه نزل الماكد قليل تحت الصفر واعطى الاشارة السهم بالبيع  
وهذه تحدث كثير في المجنون لانه قد ينزل 50 نقطه فجأه 
اليست عملية بيع صريحه ,,,, 
لكن  
انظر ماذا تقول لنا القابي    
ان اختراق المستثمرين للمظاربين يبين انه قد يحدث تحول في الترند لذلك لو اعطاني اشارة لن ادخل الى ان ارى نزول الاصفر على الاخضر   
انظر الى اين ذهب     
هنا بعض التوضيح    
وسنأتي بالامثلة تباعا

----------


## خالد.الحربي

هاهو يخترق الترند لدينا وفضحه القابي  
انا اخذت شراء وبعت على البيفوت ولكن ليس على الاستراتيجية  
لا اريد ان الخبطكم ولكن سنستخدمها لتاكيد الدخول فقط امل ان اكون اوضحت

----------


## خالد.الحربي

ارجو مراحعة مشاركة 307   ومشاركة 309 للتوضيح 
وكذلك لمن يسأل عن اين يجد القابي

----------


## خالد.الحربي

لو تلاحظون المجنون نزل 300 نقطة بدون اي اشارة من الاستراتيجية     
لكن

----------


## NASSERALQAHTANI

> لو تلاحظون المجنون نزل 300 نقطة بدون اي اشارة من الاستراتيجية     
> لكن

    ياسلام عليك ............ تسلم يا لغالي   تقبل ودي وتقديري

----------


## ماجد كو

ماشاء الله عليك اخي خالد زدنا بارك الله فيك ورزقك الجنة والنعيم الدائم ان شاء الله   اتريه خطوط القابي هذه ليست سهله يعني انت بتأخذها في اعتبارك كلما تريد تدخل ، طيب هل نرجع لها على نفس فريم العمليات يعني اذا كنت اشتغل بالخمس دقائق ايضا فريم القابي الخمس دقائق ، طيب في حالة ان كان هناك انفراج وتباعد بين خطوط المستثمرين والتجار وفجاءه اخترقت شمعه في احدى هذه الخطوط طبعا خطوط التجار تكون اقرب هل يتم المتاجرة في تلك الحالة ام يفضل الابتعاد ، ايضا في الشارت الاخير لك للمجنون خطوط القابي ماذا تقصد مع انفراج الاشارة الثانية هل تقصد خطوط المستثمرين وتسلم ياالغالي .

----------


## سكاب

السلام عليكم 
كيفكم يا اخوان الحقيقه اليوم ماتابعت السوق لاني سهرت عليه امس
وجدنا ضالتنا ولله الحمد بهذه الاستراتيجيه السهله نسال الله ان يجزى كل من نقلها وشرحها وترجمها عنا كل الخير.
فرص كثيره تحقق الاهداف ولله الحمد
ولكن بدانا نقرا بالقابي لنفهم المزيد عن سر هذه الخطوط 
ونتمنى نستغل هذه الاجازه بمناقشه بعض الامور عن الاستراتيجيه وبعض الملاحظات اللي لاحظها كل فرد منا عسى ان تفيد الاخرين 
تقبلوا ودي

----------


## عِماد نُعمان

اسف يا اخواني عن تأخري عن الموضوع .. بسبب انشغالي ببعض الاعمال 
اخ خالد .. هل استخدامي للجابي بيكون على نفس الفريم اللي اتحققت عليه الفرصة؟ ام الفريم الاكبر؟

----------


## خالد.الحربي

> ماشاء الله عليك اخي خالد زدنا بارك الله فيك ورزقك الجنة والنعيم الدائم ان شاء الله   اتريه خطوط القابي هذه ليست سهله يعني انت بتأخذها في اعتبارك كلما تريد تدخل ، طيب هل نرجع لها على نفس فريم العمليات يعني اذا كنت اشتغل بالخمس دقائق ايضا فريم القابي الخمس دقائق ، طيب في حالة ان كان هناك انفراج وتباعد بين خطوط المستثمرين والتجار وفجاءه اخترقت شمعه في احدى هذه الخطوط طبعا خطوط التجار تكون اقرب هل يتم المتاجرة في تلك الحالة ام يفضل الابتعاد ، ايضا في الشارت الاخير لك للمجنون خطوط القابي ماذا تقصد مع انفراج الاشارة الثانية هل تقصد خطوط المستثمرين وتسلم ياالغالي .

 الاخ ماجد ولا يهونون الشبيكي وقيتار 
لازم تعمل على نفس الفريم اكيد  ...احنا نلعب على الخمس دقائق في المجنون وهي تعطيك الدخول من اوله للترند  ... اساس الترند يبدأ من الدقيقة الى الخمس دقائق الى الربع ساعة الى الساعة الى 00000الخ.....
اشبهها كانك تبني بيت تبدآ بالاساس الدقيقة ثم الطوب الخمس دقائق ثم الجدران الربع ساعة ثم السقف الساعة ثم الصبغ الاربع ساعات ثم التشطيب اليومي ...اما الحدائق والملاحق فهي للاسبوعي والشهري . 
سؤالك الاخير عن شمعة طويلة تخترق ....هذه تحدث في الاخبار ولذلك لا ننصح باي طريقة كانت وقت الاخبار ولكن عموما لا ننظر للشمعات نحن ننظر فقط للخطوط ...قد تخترق الخطوط بشمعة ولكن تضل الخطوط تقريبا ثابته وبترتيبها قد تنحي قليلا ولكن لا تلبث ان تعود . انت تقرأ الترند عموما بها وهل هو صاعد ام هابط وتحاول ركب الموجه فقط وهذا لا ياتي بشمعة واحدة فقط .   
تحياتي

----------


## سكاب

اخوي خالد 
كيفك حالك عندي حاله ابغى اخذ رايك فيها بحكم تجربتك انت والاخوان المتابعين
هذا مثال ترند هابط انا افضل الدخول معه اذا اصبح الماكد ايجابي ثم تحول الى سلبي مع الترند
ولكت موضوع القابي بشارت منفصل هل يؤيد ام لا يؤيد 
وهذا الشارتين

----------


## Amer133

السلام عليكم أخي العزيز أبو سليمان
لو تكرمت توضح لي اللي صاير في الرسمتين
إشارة دخول مع توفر الشروط
القابي في انفراج
لكن عكس
أنا عندي إشكال في فهم هذي النقطة
الله يعطيك راحة البال

----------


## سكاب

هلا اخوي امير 
اسمح لي على التدخل 
هنا لاتدخل الا شراء لان الترند اصبح صاعد ولذلك لان الخط الاحمر اصبح تحت والاخضر فوق ونحن لاتدخل ابدا عكس الترند على حسب  هذه الاستراتيجيه
وتقبل ودي

----------


## Amer133

> هلا اخوي امير 
> اسمح لي على التدخل 
> هنا لاتدخل الا شراء لان الترند اصبح صاعد ولذلك لان الخط الاحمر اصبح تحت والاخضر فوق ونحن لاتدخل ابدا عكس الترند على حسب هذه الاستراتيجيه
> وتقبل ودي

 جزاك الله خير
والموضوع مايحتاج سموحة الكل يدلي بدلوة
وفيت وكفيت

----------


## خالد.الحربي

> اخوي خالد 
> كيفك حالك عندي حاله ابغى اخذ رايك فيها بحكم تجربتك انت والاخوان المتابعين
> هذا مثال ترند هابط انا افضل الدخول معه اذا اصبح الماكد ايجابي ثم تحول الى سلبي مع الترند
> ولكت موضوع القابي بشارت منفصل هل يؤيد ام لا يؤيد 
> وهذا الشارتين

 تذاكر من ورانا يا الشبيكي  :Regular Smile:  
على العموم ترى ما اسهل التحليل الرجعي بعد فوات الفرص ...على الواقع يكون الوضع مختلف وتلعب النفسيات دور البطل .. 
تجد على الشارت شرح لوجهة نظري وبالله التوفيق ..

----------


## خالد.الحربي

> هلا اخوي امير 
> اسمح لي على التدخل 
> هنا لاتدخل الا شراء لان الترند اصبح صاعد ولذلك لان الخط الاحمر اصبح تحت والاخضر فوق ونحن لاتدخل ابدا عكس الترند على حسب هذه الاستراتيجيه
> وتقبل ودي

 لا نستطيع ان نزيد على كلام اخينا العزيز الشبيكي 
الله يوفقه

----------


## سكاب

اخوي خالد 
اتمنى ات يتسع صدرك لتساؤلي
مالفرق بين هذين الشارتين 
واحد حقق مكسب والاخر عكس على حسب الاستراتيجيه

----------


## خالد.الحربي

> اخوي خالد 
> اتمنى ات يتسع صدرك لتساؤلي
> مالفرق بين هذين الشارتين 
> واحد حقق مكسب والاخر عكس على حسب الاستراتيجيه

 اخي الشبيكي اسعد الله صباحك  
لا فرق بين الاثنين  ....   
ان المجنون او العملات عموما قد تكسر اقوى خط مقاومة او دعم وقد ترتد منها . 
قد تعطيك جميع الاشارات للمؤشرات دخول او خروج ويخالف السعر ذلك . 
لا يوجد استراتيجية مقدسة ...ولا يوجد مؤشرات صادقة 100% . فانت تتعامل مع سوق 
 يتنفس مع نفسيات المتداولين ولا تتعامل مع جماد . 
 نحن لا نتبأ بالمستقبل بل نتبع السعر مهما كان ومع اي استراتيجية . 
انا وضعت خطوط القابي كي لا ننساق وراء الاشارات بدون تركيز . 
وليس معنا هذا ان الاستراتيجية غير جيده ...فنتائجها تفوق 75% ليس معنا فقط بل انا  
متابعها في موقعها . 
ونحن نسعى ان تكون على الاقل 95% بفلترتها بخطوط القابي . نسعى ان تكون تجارتنا بلا 
 خسارة باذن الله . 
 لا حظ الحالة الثانية انا اخذت شراءوالاستراتيجية تقول بيع ببساطة  اتبعت السعر فقط .     
الحالة الاولى  والتي صدقت بها الاشارة لم اكن ادخلها الا بعد توافقها مع خطوط القابي حتى  
ولو ضاعت علي 15 نقطه ( وهي بالضبط الفرق بين الشمعتين ) وان لم ادخلها ابدا فلا  
تهمني فنحن  لا نريد المفاجآت . ونجتهد ان تكون صفقاتنا ناجحة باذن الله . 
موضحة الصورة بالمشاركة السابقة .  
تحياتي

----------


## فهد الكويت

ممكن ياشباب احد يضع النقاط المحقق من بعدد العمليات التي تم الدخول بها الاسبوع الي فات 
وان شاءالله مافي ضرب استوب 
وشكرا لكم ...........ــــــــــ

----------


## Amer133

أستاذنا الغالي أبو سليمان
طلب واحد الله يبارك فيك
وضع النقاط على الحروف في ترتيب الموضوع على شكل نقاط مختصرة لفرص الدخول حين توافق القابي مع الاستراتيجية حيث إني  قرأت الشرح بالانجليزي بس مافيه فايدة(مقفلة)
واسمحلنا على الازعاج

----------


## ماجد كو

حياكم الله يا اخوان وبياكم   طبعا الاجازه المفروض نرتاح  :Regular Smile:  عموما شكله الشبيكي بيذاكر بقوة  :Regular Smile: .  من احسن ما سمعت   (لا يوجد استراتيجية مقدسة ...ولا يوجد مؤشرات صادقة 100% . فانت تتعامل مع سوق 
يتنفس مع نفسيات المتداولين ولا تتعامل مع جماد . 
نحن لا نتبأ بالمستقبل بل نتبع السعر مهما كان ومع اي استراتيجية . 
انا وضعت خطوط القابي كي لا ننساق وراء الاشارات بدون تركيز .)  ماشاء الله عليك اخي خالد كلام من ذهب اريد ان افهمه جيدا حتى لايروح عني انت تقصد ان خطوط القابي هذه مكمله للطريقة  فلكي ندخل بشكل صحيح علينا اولا ان نعرف اتجاه الترند من خلال هذه الخطوط ثم يتم الدخول حسب الاشارة بالطريقة  :Regular Smile:  :Thumb:  مشكور ياالعزيز طيب سؤال صغنون لو تسمح هل هناك امر اخر تأخذه في اعتبارك غير ذلك اذا اردت الدخول للعمليه؟. وتسلم .  كذلك لازلت مشتتا بالنسبة للاستوب انا عارف انه تم وضعها هنا بطريقة ممتازه اي مع اخر قاع او قمة او 20 نقطة مع السبيرد بس ياالحبيب اليس استوب كبير على فريم الخمس دقائق وكم نضع الهدف طبعا اذا مشت معانا خير وبركه ولكن اذا اردتدت  المفروض نطلع ولو على خساره طبعا الموضوع يحتاج الى نقاش طويل فهو من اهم الامور تحديد الوقف والهدف ودائما في بالي ان يكونا واحد الى واحد 1الى 1 على الاقل .  معلش لتوحيد الصفوف يجب علينا عمل خطة عمل محكمه   :Regular Smile:  فلقد حاولت الاسبوع الماضي ان افهم الخطوط اولا ولازلت اعتقد ساحتاج وقتا لفهمها جيدا واعتقد سنحتاج ان نركز على فريم واحد فلقد كنت اتابع ثلاث فريمات  :Doh: الخمس والربع والنصف ساعه (يعني ما عاتق لاني اعتقد بان لهذه الفريمات اتساق  مع الطريقة )وبجانب الازواج المذكورة كنت ضايف النيوزلندي ين والكندي ين قلت ان حركتهما اقوى  :Regular Smile:  وفوق ذلك انا تابع طريقة اخرى معها ايضا  :Yikes3: يعني حاجه بتشيب  :Ohmy: بس انا لا ابدأاتابع  الا في اواخر السوق الاوروبي ومع افتتاح الامريكي ، المهم نفهم نريد الشباب يعطونا رأيهم في ذلك

----------


## خالد.الحربي

> ممكن ياشباب احد يضع النقاط المحقق من بعدد العمليات التي تم الدخول بها الاسبوع الي فات 
> وان شاءالله مافي ضرب استوب 
> وشكرا لكم ...........ــــــــــ

 اضم صوتي لصوتك واتمنى من احد الشباب ان يحصرها لنا ...ومن الاسبوع القادم نبدآ باذن الله كتابتها ول باول .

----------


## خالد.الحربي

> حياكم الله يا اخوان وبياكم   طبعا الاجازه المفروض نرتاح  عموما شكله الشبيكي بيذاكر بقوة .  من احسن ما سمعت   (لا يوجد استراتيجية مقدسة ...ولا يوجد مؤشرات صادقة 100% . فانت تتعامل مع سوق  يتنفس مع نفسيات المتداولين ولا تتعامل مع جماد .  نحن لا نتبأ بالمستقبل بل نتبع السعر مهما كان ومع اي استراتيجية .  انا وضعت خطوط القابي كي لا ننساق وراء الاشارات بدون تركيز .)  ماشاء الله عليك اخي خالد كلام من ذهب اريد ان افهمه جيدا حتى لايروح عني انت تقصد ان خطوط القابي هذه مكمله للطريقة فلكي ندخل بشكل صحيح علينا اولا ان نعرف اتجاه الترند من خلال هذه الخطوط ثم يتم الدخول حسب الاشارة بالطريقة  مشكور ياالعزيز طيب سؤال صغنون لو تسمح هل هناك امر اخر تأخذه في اعتبارك غير ذلك اذا اردت الدخول للعمليه؟. وتسلم .  كذلك لازلت مشتتا بالنسبة للاستوب انا عارف انه تم وضعها هنا بطريقة ممتازه اي مع اخر قاع او قمة او 20 نقطة مع السبيرد بس ياالحبيب اليس استوب كبير على فريم الخمس دقائق وكم نضع الهدف طبعا اذا مشت معانا خير وبركه ولكن اذا اردتدت المفروض نطلع ولو على خساره طبعا الموضوع يحتاج الى نقاش طويل فهو من اهم الامور تحديد الوقف والهدف ودائما في بالي ان يكونا واحد الى واحد 1الى 1 على الاقل .  معلش لتوحيد الصفوف يجب علينا عمل خطة عمل محكمه  فلقد حاولت الاسبوع الماضي ان افهم الخطوط اولا ولازلت اعتقد ساحتاج وقتا لفهمها جيدا واعتقد سنحتاج ان نركز على فريم واحد فلقد كنت اتابع ثلاث فريمات الخمس والربع والنصف ساعه (يعني ما عاتق لاني اعتقد بان لهذه الفريمات اتساق مع الطريقة )وبجانب الازواج المذكورة كنت ضايف النيوزلندي ين والكندي ين قلت ان حركتهما اقوى  وفوق ذلك انا تابع طريقة اخرى معها ايضا يعني حاجه بتشيب بس انا لا ابدأاتابع الا في اواخر السوق الاوروبي ومع افتتاح الامريكي ، المهم نفهم نريد الشباب يعطونا رأيهم في ذلك

 الله عليك يا ماجد اسالتك اللي تقول عليها صيغنووووووون يبغالها مخمخة . 
على العموم في المساء لنا لقاء باذن الله  
اخي امير ابشر وترى المشكلة في الملقي  وليس المتلقي ..... 
تحياتي

----------


## نورالصباح

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
ممكن سؤال 
هالرسوم البيانية من أي برنامج يتم الحصول عليها ... هل من الميتاتريد او VT تريدر 
 وما هي الطريقة لإضافة هذه المؤشرات مع هذه الالوان...
مع العلم نزلت التمبلت اللي نزله الاخKKK555في المشاركة 22بس الصور كلها ملفات غير معرفة...
وبكم جزيل الشكر

----------


## كريم الاسكندرانى

نور الصباح 
هذة هى المؤشرات  TrendFollower.zip

----------


## نورالصباح

شكرا يا أخ كريم على الرد وقد سبق ونزلت هذا الرابط ....
ولكن كيف يتم اضافة هذه المؤشرات لبرنامج الرسوم البيانية...

----------


## خالد.الحربي

> ياالعزيز طيب سؤال صغنون لو تسمح هل هناك امر اخر تأخذه في اعتبارك غير ذلك اذا اردت الدخول للعمليه؟. وتسلم .[/size]  اخ ماجد دعنا لا نتشعب اكثر فيكفينا الآن التركيز   على الاستراتيجية وفلترتها بالقابي .    كذلك لازلت مشتتا بالنسبة للاستوب انا عارف انه تم وضعها هنا بطريقة ممتازه اي مع اخر قاع او قمة او 20 نقطة مع السبيرد بس ياالحبيب اليس استوب كبير على فريم الخمس دقائق وكم نضع الهدف طبعا اذا مشت معانا خير وبركه ولكن اذا اردتدت المفروض نطلع ولو على خساره طبعا الموضوع يحتاج الى نقاش طويل فهو من اهم الامور تحديد الوقف والهدف ودائما في بالي ان يكونا واحد الى واحد 1الى 1 على الاقل .  اتدري ان الخروج من الصفقة اهم من الدخول بالصفقة ...  نعم هذه حقيقة غائبة عن الكثير ...قد ندخل سويا في صفقة اخرج  انا بربح وانت تخرج بخسارة . قد ندخل سويا ويخسر العقد   فتخرج انت وانتظر انا واخرج بربح ... لذلك مهم جدا ان تعرف   اين تضع الستوب لوز واين تاخذ الارباح . ارى انه من المناسب   جدا وحتى لا يظرب الستوب ونخسر بلا داعي يجب ان يكون   الستوب لوز اما تحت القاع السابق او تحت خط مقاومة او دعم   قوي ...انا استخدم القاع السابق ....ان اساس الترند هو قيعان نازلة او قمم   مرتفعة وعندما يكسر قاع او قمة اعرف ان الترند تحول ....لكن   تاكد انه قاع او قمة ولا تضع الستوب على قيعان وهمية صغيرة   ولا تسالني كيف اعرف القيعان الوهمية فالقاع يبان انه قاع .  الارباح ناخذها في الاستراتيجية على البيفوت والمقاومات   المرسومة وماشية معانا حلاوه ...او بامكانك استخدام الطريقة   الاخرى التي على 20 نقطه تقفل 7,,,,الخ (تم شرحها )   معلش لتوحيد الصفوف يجب علينا عمل خطة عمل محكمه  فلقد حاولت الاسبوع الماضي ان افهم الخطوط اولا ولازلت اعتقد ساحتاج وقتا لفهمها جيدا واعتقد سنحتاج ان نركز على فريم واحد فلقد كنت اتابع ثلاث فريمات الخمس والربع والنصف ساعه (يعني ما عاتق لاني اعتقد بان لهذه الفريمات اتساق مع الطريقة )وبجانب الازواج المذكورة كنت ضايف النيوزلندي ين والكندي ين قلت ان حركتهما اقوى  وفوق ذلك انا تابع طريقة اخرى معها ايضا يعني حاجه بتشيب بس انا لا ابدأاتابع الا في اواخر السوق الاوروبي ومع افتتاح الامريكي ، المهم نفهم نريد الشباب يعطونا رأيهم في ذلك  سابقا كنت مثلك ... لا تربك نفسك فانا لا اعمل الا على زوج المجنون وافتح العملات   الثانية للتسلية فقط عندما اكون لا اتداول .....والحمد لله والحمد   لله لا احتاج غيره .

 اتمنى ان اكون

----------


## سكاب

السلام عليكم 
مشكور اخوي خالد لايضاحك لنا ماحدث 
سؤال صغير انت تتعامل مع اي وسيط لاني افكر بان اغير حسابي مع فكسول 
وتقبل ودي

----------


## همس الوجود

أخ خالد 
ممكن اذا تكرمت تشرح لنا كيفية التعامل واسس القابي
لاني بصراحة مو فاهم كيف طريقته ولم اجد له الشرح الوافي كي افهمه

----------


## خالد.الحربي

كثرت الاسأله عن القابي ولكن  نحتاج الى تذكير بالاستراتيجية اولا فالقابي فلتر فقط    
عن القابي كي لا نكرر انفسنا  ارجو مراحعة مشاركة 307 ومشاركة 309 
والمشاركة 353   
ومع الفرص القادمة سنشرحها تباعا .

----------


## خالد.الحربي

> السلام عليكم 
> مشكور اخوي خالد لايضاحك لنا ماحدث 
> سؤال صغير انت تتعامل مع اي وسيط لاني افكر بان اغير حسابي مع فكسول 
> وتقبل ودي

 انتربانك قديم معهم

----------


## خالد.الحربي

صفقتنا اليوم على اليورو 
والله من زمان باكتبها لكن بطء لدي في النت انا على الجوال شغال 
الهدف 13826

----------


## القطرب

> صفقتنا اليوم على اليورو 
> والله من زمان باكتبها لكن بطء لدي في النت انا على الجوال شغال 
> الهدف 13826

  
ما شاء الله تبارك الله أولاً... 
يا أخ خالد,لدي إستفسارات عن فائدة إستخدام الجوال في هذا المجال,وأهما..هل أستطيع التعامل 
مع برنامج الميتاتيدر في الجوال كما أتعامل معه في الكمبيوتر,من إضافة مؤشرات وإكسبيرتات ,و رسم وتحليل؟؟

----------


## خالد.الحربي

> ما شاء الله تبارك الله أولاً... 
> يا أخ خالد,لدي إستفسارات عن فائدة إستخدام الجوال في هذا المجال,وأهما..هل أستطيع التعامل 
> مع برنامج الميتاتيدر في الجوال كما أتعامل معه في الكمبيوتر,من إضافة مؤشرات وإكسبيرتات ,و رسم وتحليل؟؟

   
يعتمد على الوسيط انتربانك لدية هذه الخاصية لكن  به المؤشرات الاساسية ماكد وخلافه وليس جميع المؤشرات انا استخدمه فقط لمتابعة الصفقة .
اما للتحليل اشبك الكمبيوتر الشخصي  بالشريحة موبايلي مخصصها للجهاز  .
تحياتي

----------


## ماجد كو

حياكم الله يا اخوان  اخي خالد اشكرك على التوضيح وفعلا المفروض التركيز على زوج واحد مثل ما قلت وربما في النهاية ساستقر مثلك على المجنون وبشارت الخمس دقائق ، اما الان فانا طبعا لازلت اتعلمها لاتقنها وان شاء الله اذا اتقنتها فاذهب الى العملي والحقيقي عليها وان شاء الله الجميع يستفيد منها الان متابعاتنا لكل واحد حسب رغبته ويظهر طريقة دخوله وخروجه للافادة ومتابعيييييييييييييييييين

----------


## خالد.الحربي

> حياكم الله يا اخوان  اخي خالد اشكرك على التوضيح وفعلا المفروض التركيز على زوج واحد مثل ما قلت وربما في النهاية ساستقر مثلك على المجنون وبشارت الخمس دقائق ، اما الان فانا طبعا لازلت اتعلمها لاتقنها وان شاء الله اذا اتقنتها فاذهب الى العملي والحقيقي عليها وان شاء الله الجميع يستفيد منها الان متابعاتنا لكل واحد حسب رغبته ويظهر طريقة دخوله وخروجه للافادة ومتابعيييييييييييييييييين

 حضرتكم سبب رئيسي لاستمرار الموضوع 
تحياتي

----------


## ماجد كو

الله يخليك اخي خالد  وهذا شارت للتعلم هل نعتبرها فرصة ام لا وتسلمممممممممممممون ؟

----------


## ماجد كو

وهذا شارت الباوند دولار لنستطيع الربط مع القابي

----------


## خالد.الحربي

يا سلام عليك يا ماجد  
المجنون الآن اعطى اشارة والهدف البيفوت 30 نقطة لا استطيع تحميل الصورة ارجو توضيحها يا ماجد ان امكن

----------


## شنقهاي

> يا سلام عليك يا ماجد  
> المجنون الآن اعطى اشارة والهدف البيفوت 30 نقطة لا استطيع تحميل الصورة ارجو توضيحها يا ماجد ان امكن

 نزول قصدك 30 نقطه الى هدف 230.20 ؟؟ 
ام ان الهدف 230.80 
من فضلك توضيح قصدك اخوي ك ك ك 3 3 3  
لاني انا فعلا فاتح صفقه شورت على المجنون من 230.60 والهدف 230.20 
واخشى ان هدف صفقتك عكس صفقني  
شاكر لك

----------


## خالد.الحربي

> نزول قصدك 30 نقطه الى هدف 230.20 ؟؟ 
> ام ان الهدف 230.80 
> من فضلك توضيح قصدك اخوي ك ك ك 3 3 3  
> لاني انا فعلا فاتح صفقه شورت على المجنون من 230.60 والهدف 230.20 
> واخشى ان هدف صفقتك عكس صفقني  
> شاكر لك

  
مبروووووك تحقق الهدف سريع  
كيف لتحت الله يرضى عليك احنا نتبع الترند يا اخي

----------


## كريم الاسكندرانى

هل هذا هو القابى الذى تستخدمة اخى خالد 
طلبة منى احد الاخوة وقلت اتاكد هل هو ام لا  
لان عندى اثنين منة

----------


## خالد.الحربي

صفقة اليورو السابقة كان عندي عقدين قفلت واحد على 10 نقاط والآخر تركته للهدف والستوب لوز ناقص عشره يعني يا اطلع صافي او بربح كبير

----------


## خالد.الحربي

اخ كريم نعم هو وانا حاطه بتمبليت جميل في مشاركة 309   
حققت ا التارقت اليومي يا اخوان وزيادة هو 150 نقطه ولله الحمد باقفل جميع الصفقات حتى ولو ان اليورو ماشي للهدف نراكم غدا باذن الله

----------


## ماجد كو

اخي العزيز خالد  مبروك الف مبرووووووووووك اسف كنت اتابع امر اخر  :Ohmy:  بالاضافه الى الطريقة بس مالاحظت الفرصة من كثر الشارتات  :Regular Smile: عموما كيف كانت خطوط القابي عندما دخلت في صفقة المجنون وتسلمممون

----------


## خالد.الحربي

> اخي العزيز خالد  مبروك الف مبرووووووووووك اسف كنت اتابع امر اخر  بالاضافه الى الطريقة بس مالاحظت الفرصة من كثر الشارتات عموما كيف كانت خطوط القابي عندما دخلت في صفقة المجنون وتسلمممون

 فيه اجمل من كذا

----------


## ماجد كو

هاهاه حياك الله اخي خالد   انته ريحت نفسك من بدري :Regular Smile:  كنت جاي انزل الشارت بتاعت الفرصه عشان اشوف رايك فيه قبل ما اشوف مشاركتك وتسلم ياالغالي

----------


## سكاب

السلام عليكم 
عمل رائع ياشباب استمروا بارك الله فيكم 
وتاخرت اليوم عن المتابعه 
بالتوفيق

----------


## ماجد كو

حياكم يا شباب فرصة للتجربه

----------


## ماجد كو

هاهاها حبايبي انتو مفيش داع للتجربه تحقق الهدف سريعا  :Regular Smile:

----------


## خالد.الحربي

> هاهاها حبايبي انتو مفيش داع للتجربه تحقق الهدف سريعا

  
يا رب يخليك  
مبروك وصدقني نصيحة محب ركز على هالطريقة وبتعين خير وبتودع الخساير باذن الله  . 
شوق المجنون اليوم اعطى 100 تقطه ...طول اليوم انتظر فرصة الى  ان  انشغلت وما جات الا الساعة 2 ظهر وولم اراها

----------


## ماجد كو

تم الدخول على الفرنك دولار

----------


## ماجد كو

هل هذه فرصة على المجنون ا رجو الانتباه

----------


## ماجد كو

هي فعلا فرصة ولكن انتبهو هناك نقطتين بايفت قويتين للويكلي والمنثلي ، هناك فرصة على النيوزلندي دولار

----------


## خالد.الحربي

فرصتان ماجد 
المجنون 59 نقطه 
التشيفي 13 نقطة 
النيوزلندي لم اتابعها لكن ارى اعطى حدود 30 نقطة  
ماجد لك كثير الشكر

----------


## ماجد كو

اخي العزيز خالد  المجنون كان على خطوط البايفت يعني خطر بالنسبة للنيوزلندي دولار حقق هدفه لاحظو الشارت التشيف جالس يترنح مره يجيب كام نقطة ويتراجع ويضرب بين البايفت والدعم الاول طبعا ممكن الاخبار لها دور هناك صفقة على الكندي دولار  وتسلممون

----------


## خالد.الحربي

> اخي العزيز خالد  المجنون كان على خطوط البايفت يعني خطر بالنسبة للنيوزلندي دولار حقق هدفه لاحظو الشارت التشيف جالس يترنح مره يجيب كام نقطة ويتراجع ويضرب بين البايفت والدعم الاول طبعا ممكن الاخبار لها دور هناك صفقة على الكندي دولار وتسلممون

 انا سلمت الراية لك وارتحت 
والله اليوم انا مبسوط لما اشوف ما انت ساير عليه يا ماجد احس بفرح كبير لاني عارف قيمة هذي الطريقة .

----------


## ماجد كو

> انا سلمت الراية لك وارتحت 
> والله اليوم انا مبسوط لما اشوف ما انت ساير عليه يا ماجد احس بفرح كبير لاني عارف قيمة هذي الطريقة .

   كله بفضل الله ثم بمساعدتك جزيت خيرا في الدنيا والاخرة ، ساحاول ان اتابعها لمدة لاتقل عن شهرين بعون الله كما طلب صاحب الطريقة وراح اشوف كيفية الدخول والخروج من الصفقات والذي هو مهم جدا فالمهم المحصلة الاجمالية ، ما كان ملخبطني هو اي الفريمات اتبع الان قررت على فريم الخمس دقائق والتأكيد من القابي فريم خمس دقائق وبعدين نراجع الفريم حسب الاحداث والظروف وان شاء الله  خير .

----------


## ماجد كو

اخي العزيز خالد  لاحظت في شارتك للقابي انه بيظهر لك اسهم عند تقاطع الموفينج لها ممكن التمبلت لها اذا امكن بالاضافه الى السلوب 22 مع الشكر يا الحبيب

----------


## خالد.الحربي

> اخي العزيز خالد  لاحظت في شارتك للقابي انه بيظهر لك اسهم عند تقاطع الموفينج لها ممكن التمبلت لها اذا امكن بالاضافه الى السلوب 22 مع الشكر يا الحبيب

 غالي والطلب رخيص  
معاه مؤشر QQE لاحظ تقاطعاته مع الاسهم وممكن تستخدمه في الخروج وستكتشف به امور اخرى ...ان كنت لا تملكة... زودتك ايضا به لتضعه  في الانديكيتور . 
تحياتي    kkk555.rar

----------


## القطرب

ما شاء الله تبارك الله.... 
يا أخوان شروط الدخول على الاستراتيجية واضحة ومفهومة بالنسبة لي ولله الحمد, ولكن شروط التأكيد من القابي لم أستطع فهمها بعد, ممكن لو سمحتم شرح مبسط على القابي للدخول في البع أو تأكيد الدخول للشراء.

----------


## خالد.الحربي

> ما شاء الله تبارك الله.... 
> يا أخوان شروط الدخول على الاستراتيجية واضحة ومفهومة بالنسبة لي ولله الحمد, ولكن شروط التأكيد من القابي لم أستطع فهمها بعد, ممكن لو سمحتم شرح مبسط على القابي للدخول في البع أو تأكيد الدخول للشراء.

 القابي هو ليس جزء في الاستراتيجية اساسا فثق انك لو اتقنت الاستراتيجية ودخولها الصحيح هذا هو الاساس  
القابي نحن نتأكد منه ان الصفقة في صالحنا ,سواءا مع هذه الاستراتيجية او غيرها ,,نحن نتبع الترند في استراتيجيتنا ..اذا لابد ان يكون القابي متوافق معنا لان القابي اساسا هو توضيح الشارت والترند بصورة اسهل (((خطوط علوية وخطوط سفلية ,,وعند تقاطعها يتغير الترند وعند تلخبطها ببعض نحصل على ماركت متذبذب ...وعند انظمامها وانفراجها واقترابها من بعض وابتعادها نقتنص الفرص بالدخول ....والمهم لدينا كي لا تتشتتون ترتيبها يجب ان يكون مع الاشارة .  
اريدك ان تحمل هذا التمبليت  على شارت جديدة  cyrox.zip 
 لن ترى السعر ولكن وشوف كيف من السهل معرفة حركة العملة ....انا متأكد انك بنظره واحده الآن تعرف دخولك صح ام غلط .
الشرح الاكثر تجده اعتقد في مشاركة 307  او 305  قبلها او بعدها لست متأكد...

----------


## القطرب

كفو يا أخ خالد الفكرة وصلت حفظك الله. 
جزاك الله خير.

----------


## سكاب

السلام عليكم 
احبائي والله استراتيجيه روعه 
وانا صارت لي بعض الظروف اللتي منعتي من المتابعه معاكم 
وباذن الله معكم بهذه الاستراتيجه للنخاع 
عموما هذي فرصه على المجنون دخلنا عليها مع توافق الماكد والقابي وكان هدفنا خط البايفوت 
واعطت هدفها ولله الحمد  
ملاحظه بسيطه قد تفيد من يتابع معنا
ازواج الين دولار والين يورو والين باوند جميعها تمشي مع بعض يعني عند اقتناص فرصه على المجنون ستجدها طبق الاصل على العملات اللتي ذكرتها وهذه الملاحظه تفيد من لايحبذ الدخول بالمجنون لفارق السبريد فيه والاستوب فيمكن اخذ الين دولار بديل  
وكل عام وانتم بخير 
اتمنى اسمع تعقيبكم على هذه الفرص

----------


## سكاب

فرصه جميله على الباوند حققت هدفها بثواني على الباوند دولار

----------


## خالد.الحربي

تسلم يا شبيكي على الفرص الحلوة هذي  
عندي شوي ملاحظه صغينوونه 
صفقة المجنون اللوقر كان مرتفع شوي وانت اعتمدت على ارتداده من ال 75 ...انا اسويها دوم بس انصح فيها باخذ الحذر لان اساس الاستراتيجية ان يكون اللوقر طالع من تحت وقاطع 15

----------


## خالد.الحربي

الكيبل فرصة دخول شراء والهدف خط الدعم او القمة السابقة

----------


## خالد.الحربي

> فرصه جميله على الباوند حققت هدفها بثواني على الباوند دولار

 ما شاء الله عليك انتي اللي نبهتني للكيبل يا بطل

----------


## ماجد كو

حياكم يا خوان  فرصة على الين دولار تم الدخول بها وان شاء الله خير

----------


## ابووخالد

> حياكم يا خوان  فرصة على الين دولار تم الدخول بها وان شاء الله خير

 اخي ماجد 
اخوك مايفهم في الشارتات 
هل الفرصة شراء ام بيع ؟ واذا مافيه كلفه تحدد الاهداف 
وجزاك الله خير

----------


## ماجد كو

> غالي والطلب رخيص  
> معاه مؤشر QQE لاحظ تقاطعاته مع الاسهم وممكن تستخدمه في الخروج وستكتشف به امور اخرى ...ان كنت لا تملكة... زودتك ايضا به لتضعه في الانديكيتور . 
> تحياتي   الملف المرفق 86394

 اشكرك اخي خالد على الملف ساحاول تحميله وتجربته مساءا ومعرفة خباياه  :Regular Smile:

----------


## ماجد كو

اخي ابوو خالد بيع طبعا والهدف الدعم الاول يعني تقريبا مبدئيا 25 نقطه

----------


## خالد.الحربي

> اخي ابوو خالد بيع طبعا والهدف الدعم الاول يعني تقريبا مبدئيا 25 نقطه

 13359 الهدف والله اعلم 
وتسلم يا ماجد على القنصة الحلوة

----------


## ماجد كو

ارجو الحذر وتم الخروج بنقطة  :Regular Smile:

----------


## ماجد كو

الاسترالي ين ولاحظو القابي للدقيقة

----------


## ماجد كو

يا سلام من فترة تم الدخول لليورو ين ولاحظو الحين وين هذا على الربع ساعة

----------


## ماجد كو

انتبهو يا اخوان فرصة على المجنون شراء في الربع ساعة تنتظر الماكد والهدف مفتوح لاحظو القابي

----------


## ماجد كو

الاسترالي ين تحقق الهدف

----------


## خالد.الحربي

الق شكر اخي ماجد على صفقة المجنون

----------


## كريم الاسكندرانى

> القابي هو ليس جزء في الاستراتيجية اساسا فثق انك لو اتقنت الاستراتيجية ودخولها الصحيح هذا هو الاساس  
> القابي نحن نتأكد منه ان الصفقة في صالحنا ,سواءا مع هذه الاستراتيجية او غيرها ,,نحن نتبع الترند في استراتيجيتنا ..اذا لابد ان يكون القابي متوافق معنا لان القابي اساسا هو توضيح الشارت والترند بصورة اسهل (((خطوط علوية وخطوط سفلية ,,وعند تقاطعها يتغير الترند وعند تلخبطها ببعض نحصل على ماركت متذبذب ...وعند انظمامها وانفراجها واقترابها من بعض وابتعادها نقتنص الفرص بالدخول ....والمهم لدينا كي لا تتشتتون ترتيبها يجب ان يكون مع الاشارة .  
> اريدك ان تحمل هذا التمبليت على شارت جديدة  الملف المرفق 86412 
> لن ترى السعر ولكن وشوف كيف من السهل معرفة حركة العملة ....انا متأكد انك بنظره واحده الآن تعرف دخولك صح ام غلط .
> الشرح الاكثر تجده اعتقد في مشاركة 307 او 305 قبلها او بعدها لست متأكد...  الملف المرفق 86411

 اخى / خالد 
من فضلك انا عايز مؤشر القابى وليس التمبلت  
تحياتى

----------


## خالد.الحربي

> اخى / خالد 
> من فضلك انا عايز مؤشر القابى وليس التمبلت  
> تحياتى

 تفضل  Desktop.rar 
على فكرة هي خلطات من الموفينق افرج يعنى ممكن  تعملها ببساطة

----------


## فيصل-أبو سعيد

أخي الغالي خالد الحربي  ألف شكر   جزاك الله الجنة على هذه الاستراتيجية  سجلني احد المتابعين والمجربين لها بإذن الله.

----------


## ماجد كو

اخي خالد تحياتي لك يافنان  لقد اظهرت بانك متاجر بارع فيها ياقناص قل لي كيف دخلت في هذا الوقت والماكد لايزال اسفل الصفر  :Thumb: .  هذه الطريقة مشكلتها لدي حتى الان الخروج فانا بديهيا لا استطيع ان اعملها بدون وقف وكذلك يجب ان يكون الهدف مناسبا للاستوب وعليه اعتقد ان ازواج الين مناسبة احد الاخوة قال اننا يكفينا ان نتابع واحد من ازواج الين ولكني اعتقد بان لكل زوج حركة معينة وعلينا ان ندخل مع احسن الازواج توقعا وحسب خطوط البايفت والدعم والمقاومة لها . ساتابع اكثر شي شارت الربع ساعة لهذا السبب وسنرى دخلت على اليورو دولار وطلعت بنقطتين والحمد لله

----------


## خالد.الحربي

> أخي الغالي خالد الحربي  ألف شكر   جزاك الله الجنة على هذه الاستراتيجية  سجلني احد المتابعين والمجربين لها بإذن الله.

 الله والنبي محييك وكل عام وانت بخير

----------


## خالد.الحربي

> اخي خالد تحياتي لك يافنان  لقد اظهرت بانك متاجر بارع فيها ياقناص قل لي كيف دخلت في هذا الوقت والماكد لايزال اسفل الصفر .  هذه الطريقة مشكلتها لدي حتى الان الخروج فانا بديهيا لا استطيع ان اعملها بدون وقف وكذلك يجب ان يكون الهدف مناسبا للاستوب وعليه اعتقد ان ازواج الين مناسبة احد الاخوة قال اننا يكفينا ان نتابع واحد من ازواج الين ولكني اعتقد بان لكل زوج حركة معينة وعلينا ان ندخل مع احسن الازواج توقعا وحسب خطوط البايفت والدعم والمقاومة لها . ساتابع اكثر شي شارت الربع ساعة لهذا السبب وسنرى دخلت على اليورو دولار وطلعت بنقطتين والحمد لله

 سترا 
الشغلة تحتاج الى تمرس فقط ...الدخول يجب ان يكون الماكد فوق الصفر [بس في هذه الحالة 
 السعر مرتد من تصحيح قوي اخترق الالوان بها من تحت وارتد كالكورة عندما تضربها بالجدار بقوة تعود بقوة وكان واضح انه سيصل للبيفوت وكان هدفي البيفوت ليس الا   )

----------


## :: إبراهيم ::

بارك الله فيك يا غالي . 
فرصة جيدة على العاقل ... والاستوب أسفل قاع الشمعة التي ظهرت عليها الاشارة 232.41  
أتمنى التصحيح إن كان هناك خطأ .

----------


## خالد.الحربي

> بارك الله فيك يا غالي . 
> فرصة جيدة على العاقل ... والاستوب أسفل قاع الشمعة التي ظهرت عليها الاشارة 232.41  
> أتمنى التصحيح إن كان هناك خطأ .

  
الف مبروك بس الترند كان صاعد وهذا ساعدنا  
لو دخلنا على القابي كان اوضح ضيق وانفراج مع ترند صاعد لكن حسب استراتيجيتنا الماكد مرتفع شوي واللوقر كذلك ومش جايين من تحت    
تحياتي

----------


## :: إبراهيم ::

> الف مبروك بس الترند كان صاعد وهذا ساعدنا  
> لو دخلنا على القابي كان اوضح ضيق وانفراج مع ترند صاعد لكن حسب استراتيجيتنا الماكد مرتفع شوي واللوقر كذلك ومش جايين من تحت

 بارك الله فيك والحمدلله على فضله ... 
استفسار ... 
هل المقصود بالقابي الخطوط الملونة المتحركة أو هناك مؤشر آخر ؟؟؟؟ أتمنى إذا كان مؤشر آخر ان ترفقه ولا عليك أمر .... وإذا فيه شرح سريع له ... 
فرصة أخرى ... انتظرت فيها كسر الترند الهابط البسيط ... وماشاء الله حققت الهدف وزيادة .

----------


## ماجد كو

اخي ابراهيم مؤشرخطوط القابي ستجدها في الصفحة 28 مشاركه 411 وهي ليست الخطوط الملونه بل موفينجات عادية .  اخي خالد ان شاء الله بالممارسه تكون طيبه الطريقه انا الحين ساحاول اعمل التالي وقل لي رايك نظرا للتذبذبات العالية في فريم الخمس دقائق(حتى الجهاز بدا يعلق من كثر العملات اللي اتابعها  :Regular Smile: ) وكون ان الهدف لا يوازي الاستوب طبعا المجنون هذا شغلانه وحده  :Regular Smile: :  - ساحاول اشتغل على فريم الربع ساعة . - من المفضل ان يكون فريم النصف ساعة متوافقا معه في الترند يعني الهدف سيكون افضل . - الاستوب طبعا اسفل قاع او قمة الاخيره اواي دعم اومقاومه واقصى نقاط للاستوب 20 نقطة بالاضافة الى السبيرد ويمكن المجنون 25 . - الهدف المبدئي ايضا 20 نقطة او نقطة البايفت او النقاط المحترمة الاخرى  :Regular Smile: . - نحاول ان ندخل على ازواج الين لان حركتها اسرع وحسب وضع الشارت فيجب ان تكون هناك مسافة للسعر ليتحرك ليحقق الهدف . - اعتقد من المفضل في حالة اذا دخلنا واذا لم يكن شارت النصف ساعة متوافقا مع الربع ساعة على الاقل يكون اللوقر متشبعا في النصف ساعة يعني اذا شراء يكون اسف ال15 والعكس في البيع والسبب في ذلك محاولة كسب اكبر عدد من النقاط .  طبعا هذه افكار واحاول ان اصل الى افضل شي وتسلممممممممممممممممممون جميعا

----------


## خالد.الحربي

اخي ماجد اريدك ان تقرأ هذه المشاركة ما اعجبني فيها انه يقول طريقته اصبحت مثل الة  صرافة البنك   
يستخدم النصف ساعة على المجنون واليورو ين بربح 50 ووقف 50 للمجنون و40 للاخر .. 
بالتوفيق

----------


## خالد.الحربي

اشارة على المجنون 5 دقايق لونق مكتملة الشروط

----------


## Amer133

بس أخوي خالد ماتشوف إن القابي مايخدم في اللحظة هذي؟

----------


## ماجد كو

هاهاها اخي خالد  كلامه جميل صراحه وهذا نفس اللي زاعجني في فريم الخمس دقائق متابعته متعبه ، النصف ساعه ايضا جيد ولكني ساحاول احارب بالربع ساعة في البداية لاتعرف جيدا على النظام وانا اعتقد بانه فريم خطير عموما طبعا كلها محاولات للوصول الى الافضل وتسلموووووووووووووون .

----------


## خالد.الحربي

> بس أخوي خالد ماتشوف إن القابي مايخدم في اللحظة هذي؟

 تسلم امير اخوي انته صح وانا غلط 
كنت متوقع القابي حيرتد لكن لم يحدث تحياتي والله مبسوط انه وصلت لكم الفكرة ولا صرتو احسن مني

----------


## Amer133

الله يجعلك دائما في سعادة وهنا
أنا إلى الآن متابع وأحاول أدخل في فرصة قوية لكن لم يتسنى لي الحال
أنشاء الله تجي قريبا
حسابي حقيقي عشان كذا حذر بشدة

----------


## :: إبراهيم ::

> اشارة على المجنون 5 دقايق لونق مكتملة الشروط

 دق اللطمة ... ونزل نزول أقشر ...  
أعتقد بانه تصحيح للطلوع القوي الي حصل اليوم . 
معوضين بإذن الله

----------


## خالد.الحربي

اخي ماجد 
ان تركيزك على عملة واحدة هو الربح الحقيقي فتعرف متى ترتد واين تذهب وما هي سلوكها 
المجنون اعرف انه اذا اخذ ترند يعطيك بهبال ويتركك تركب معه الموجه ..
القابي اليوم كانت هي الاستراتيجية الصحيحة معه 
تحياتي

----------


## ماجد كو

اشكرك اخي العزيز خالد على التوضيح بالنسبه لQQE ما فائدته وتسلم اليوم دخلنا ديمو على الباوند ربع ساعة واليورو دولار نصف ساعة لكن هناك خبر الساعة الواحدة وتسلمممممممون

----------


## ماجد كو

الصورة ،

----------


## خالد.الحربي

> اشكرك اخي العزيز خالد على التوضيح بالنسبه لQQE ما فائدته وتسلم اليوم دخلنا ديمو على الباوند ربع ساعة واليورو دولار نصف ساعة لكن هناك خبر الساعة الواحدة وتسلمممممممون

----------


## SOFT.WAY

مشكووووور ويعطيك العافية

----------


## خالد.الحربي

> الصورة ،

  
تحقق الهدف يا بطل الف مبروووك

----------


## *الرفاعي*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته   رمضان كريم عليك أخوي خالد  و على الأخوه الموجودين و المشاركين في الموضوع     أخوي خالد هل أنت الشخص الموجود في منتدى تاجر

----------


## خالد.الحربي

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته   رمضان كريم عليك أخوي خالد  و على الأخوه الموجودين و المشاركين في الموضوع     أخوي خالد هل أنت الشخص الموجود في منتدى تاجر

 كل عام وانت بخير يا رفاعي  
توقيعي لا يتغير في كل مكان ان لم تره فليس انا ,,,

----------


## :: إبراهيم ::

بارك الله فيك على التوضيح ... وجمعة مباركة بإذن الله . 
ابو خلود استفسار بسيط بخصوص الاستوب من خلال خبرتك وتجاربك ... لو أراد الشخص ان يتسخدم استوب ثابت على فريم الخمس دقائق على هذه الاستراتيجية ... بكم تنصحه ؟؟؟؟

----------


## خالد.الحربي

> بارك الله فيك على التوضيح ... وجمعة مباركة بإذن الله . 
> ابو خلود استفسار بسيط بخصوص الاستوب من خلال خبرتك وتجاربك ... لو أراد الشخص ان يتسخدم استوب ثابت على فريم الخمس دقائق على هذه الاستراتيجية ... بكم تنصحه ؟؟؟؟

 لا انصح به ...ان الستوب تحت القاع السابق هو اسلم طريقة ولكن لو اردت  
المجنون  35 على الخمس 50 الربع والنصف

----------


## :: إبراهيم ::

> لا انصح به ...ان الستوب تحت القاع السابق هو اسلم طريقة ولكن لو اردت  
> المجنون 35 على الخمس 50 الربع والنصف

 ولا عليك أمر ... ممكن كم مثال على القاع ... بارك الله فيك .

----------


## خالد.الحربي

> ولا عليك أمر ... ممكن كم مثال على القاع ... بارك الله فيك .

----------


## ماجد كو

اشكرك اخي خالد على التوضيح

----------


## n.s.11

بارك اللة فيك اخى خالد 
هل من الممكن الاستفادة من هذة الاستراتيجية للسوق السعودى  على برنامج الميتاستوك ؟  
ولك جزيل الشكر :Clap:

----------


## ابووخالد

> 

  
أخي خالد 
بارك الله فيك 
بشكل عام ماذا تتوقع لهذا الزوج اليوم والايام القادمة فنياً؟ وأساسياً ؟ 
وجزاك الله خير الجزاء

----------


## خالد.الحربي

> بارك اللة فيك اخى خالد 
> هل من الممكن الاستفادة من هذة الاستراتيجية للسوق السعودى على برنامج الميتاستوك ؟  
> ولك جزيل الشكر

 لم اجربة على السوق السعودي  
اقوى استراتيجية على السوق السعودي الآن التجميع في اي سهم ترى سعره مناسب لان الاسعار موعودة بجنون وسترى اسعار مجنونة لن تظن انه ممكن ان تراها خاصة في 2009 وهذا ليس كلامي بل كلام عدة محللين .

----------


## خالد.الحربي

> أخي خالد 
> بارك الله فيك 
> بشكل عام ماذا تتوقع لهذا الزوج اليوم والايام القادمة فنياً؟ وأساسياً ؟ 
> وجزاك الله خير الجزاء

 ترند هابط قد نرى 11300  والله اعلم

----------


## خالد.الحربي

فريم الاربع ساعات المجنون

----------


## خالد.الحربي

فاتتني صفقة الكيبل على الخمس دقائق  
100 نقطة واضحة

----------


## نورالصباح

السلام عليكم  
ممكن استفسار ...للأخ خالد
وهو كيف يتم الربح والمؤشر نازل ؟ ولما تسميتها بالكيبل..
ولك جزيل الشكر

----------


## خالد.الحربي

> السلام عليكم  
> ممكن استفسار ...للأخ خالد
> وهو كيف يتم الربح والمؤشر نازل ؟ ولما تسميتها بالكيبل..
> ولك جزيل الشكر

 انصحك اختي الكريمة ان تدخلي ارشيف المواضيع التعليمية وتقومين بالقراءة المستفيضة .
لا يمكن ان تدخلي في المواضيع المعقدة حاليا فسوف تربكك فقط .
سوق العملات مبني على العلم والتعلم والتحليل الفني والاساسي وقراءة المؤشرات والاكسبيرتات وعمل باك تست اختبارات رجعية وادارة الاموال وووووووكثير كثير من العلم والسلاح الضروري للمتداول .
 وانا واثق باننا سنستفيد منك كثيرا باذن الله .

----------


## ماجد كو

فعلا فرصة فائته اخي خالد

----------


## ماجد كو

هناك ارتداد لاكثر من زوج مارايكم

----------


## خالد.الحربي

> هناك ارتداد لاكثر من زوج مارايكم

  
الكيبل والدولار ين متوقع ان يعطون اشارة بيع على الخمس دقائق 
فلنراقب

----------


## :: إبراهيم ::

> الكيبل والدولار ين متوقع ان يعطون اشارة بيع على الخمس دقائق 
> فلنراقب

  الماكد ايجابي في الكيبل والدولار ين ... لا بد ننتظر حتى يتحول للسلبي في حال تواجدت الاشارة .

----------


## :: إبراهيم ::

الاسترالي ين والكيبل والنيوزلندي ظهرت الاشارة و في انتظار تحول الماكد لتحت الصفر

----------


## ماجد كو

اخي خالد سؤال للتأكد لو تسمح مرفق شارتين لنفس الزوج هل يجب علينا انتظار خطوط القابي لترتفع الى الاعلى ثم ننتظر اول اشارة للدخول ام اذا توافرت اشارة وكانت خطوط القابي الصفراء تقطع الخطوط الخضراء للاعلى نعتبرها اشارة ويتم الدخول ام ان في ذلك مخاطرة وعلينا ان ننتظر الى ان تقطع الصفراء الخطوط الخضراء كاملتا  ثم ننتظر اول اشارة مارايك وتسلم وتسلممممممممون جميعا

----------


## سكاب

لا اله الا الله 
عيني عليكم بارده استمروا الله يحفظكم 
انشغلنا عنكم قليلا مع دخول الشهر الكريم علينا 
ولكن متابعين 
وبالتوفيق احبتي

----------


## ماجد كو

الدخول للباوند بيع

----------


## خالد.الحربي

> اخي خالد سؤال للتأكد لو تسمح مرفق شارتين لنفس الزوج هل يجب علينا انتظار خطوط القابي لترتفع الى الاعلى ثم ننتظر اول اشارة للدخول ام اذا توافرت اشارة وكانت خطوط القابي الصفراء تقطع الخطوط الخضراء للاعلى نعتبرها اشارة ويتم الدخول ام ان في ذلك مخاطرة وعلينا ان ننتظر الى ان تقطع الصفراء الخطوط الخضراء كاملتا ثم ننتظر اول اشارة مارايك وتسلم وتسلممممممممون جميعا

 حبيبي ماجد الشارتات تختلف الفريم فيها 
لكن لاحظ النصف ساعة كيف كان  واضح انه غلط فيها من القابي

----------


## خالد.الحربي

يا عمري عليك يا ماجد الكيبل صح   
فرصة على المجنون على الربع ساعة الماكد ينزل ويطلع مستحي ولكن اكدها القابي

----------


## ماجد كو

نعم نعم سبقتني اخي خالد المجنون يا اخوان والشارتات تتكلم وان شاء الله خير

----------


## خالد.الحربي

ارباح اليوم على المجنون  
الصفقه الحالية ومازالت تعطي وصلت 100 نقطة     
صفقة الصباح والحمد لله

----------


## ابووخالد

اخي خالد 
اخي ماجد 
هل فرصة المجنون لازالت قائمة الآن ؟ 
وهل هي بيع ام شراء والهدف طالت اعماركم كم؟ 
وتحياتي

----------


## خالد.الحربي

> اخي خالد 
> اخي ماجد 
> هل فرصة المجنون لازالت قائمة الآن ؟ 
> وهل هي بيع ام شراء والهدف طالت اعماركم كم؟ 
> وتحياتي

 انتهت يا ابو خالد ننتظر اشارة أخرى ...
لا تعتمد علينا ابو خالد ....
لو تراجع الاستراتيجية اول الموضوع راح تثرينا انت بالفرص يا غالي ..نصيحة محب

----------


## ابووخالد

> انتهت يا ابو خالد ننتظر اشارة أخرى ...
> لا تعتمد علينا ابو خالد ....
> لو تراجع الاستراتيجية اول الموضوع راح تثرينا انت بالفرص يا غالي ..نصيحة محب

  
جزاك الله خير على النصيحة 
بإذن الله احاول اتعلم 
ولكن هذا لا يغنينا عنكم وعن أقلامكم المبدعة بعد الله عزوجل 
المهم..الى ان نتعلم لا تتركوننا نحن في إنتظاركم وإنتظار فرصكم الرائعة 
تحياتي لك ولقلمك

----------


## :: إبراهيم ::

ابو خلود في الصفقة الاخيرة لك اليوم على المجنون كان الماكد ايجابي كيف دخلت ؟؟؟ 
سؤال آخر ... إلى الان مازال فيه نوع من التخبط في الفريمات 5 أو 15 أو 30 ... هل نستقر على فريم معين أو نتابع اكثر من فريم ؟؟؟

----------


## خالد.الحربي

> ابو خلود في الصفقة الاخيرة لك اليوم على المجنون كان الماكد ايجابي كيف دخلت ؟؟؟ 
> سؤال آخر ... إلى الان مازال فيه نوع من التخبط في الفريمات 5 أو 15 أو 30 ... هل نستقر على فريم معين أو نتابع اكثر من فريم ؟؟؟

 مع التمرس راح تعرف وانا ذكرت انه الماكد كان يطلع على الصفر وينزل باستحياء ..
لكن حتى لو ما دخلت في وقتها ,الماكد نزل تحت الصفر بالشمعه اللي تليها .ونزل بعدها المجنون 100 نقطة .
انا اشتغل على ال 5 دقائق اكثر شي بس ما يمنع اني اشوف الربع والنص والاربع ساعات 
لاحظت انها تعمل بكل الفريمات وبنفس الكفاءة 
شوف مشاركاتي في هذا الموقع  http://www.forexfactory.com/showthre...=40325&page=46
شوف صفقة اخينا ماجد على الباوند دولار على الربع ساعة اعطت فوق ال 100 نقطه

----------


## Amer133

أخي الكريم أبو سليمان
أرجو التوضيح هنا عن توقيت الدخول لأن السعر تحرك مسافة والشروط أخذت وقت للتوفر
أم أن الفرصة غير صحيحة؟
جزاك الله خير

----------


## سكاب

السلام عليكم 
اسمح اخي على التوضيح 
تضع الاستوب مكان المربع الازرق لاخر قمه وتدخل بمجرد تحول الماكد تحت الصفرووضعت على مكان الدخول علامه صح 
هذه هي اسلم طريقه ولو تلاحظ ارتفع السعر قليلا ولكن لم يضرب الاستوب
صحيح اننا ندخل متاخرين ولكن دخولنا يكون دقيق اكثر واذا اتبعت هذا الاسلوب فمن النادر ان يضرب الاستوب والتجربه خير برهان .
راقب الدولار باوند مبدايا ففيه فرص كثيره ويكون الاستوب لكل صفقه معقول في حدود 20 الى 25 حسب اخر قمه او قاع وسترى العجب  
تقبل ودي

----------


## ماجد كو

حياكم يا اخوان وبياكم   الف مبروووووووووووك اخي خالد  :Thumb:  الشغل اليوم كان مضبوط انا رحت اصلي ورجعت والحمد لله الباوند والمجنون ادى دورهما .  بالنسبه لسؤالي السابق حول القابي اسف اخطأت في الفريم لاني كنت اريد احط الربع ساعة مش النصف ساعة عموما سؤالي هو طبعا المتابعه بين فريم القابي وفريم الطريقة لنفس الفترة وهو الربع ساعة مثلاهل يجب ان ننتظر تقاطع الخطوط الصفراء للقابي للخضراء ومن ثم بعد التأكد من ذلك يتم الدخول مع اول اشارة تظهر مثل ما حصل اليوم للمجنون والباوند ولكن طبعا هناك ارتداد للقابي لهاتين الصفقتين وليس اختراق وتسلم وتسلمممممممممممممون جميعا

----------


## خالد.الحربي

هنا فرصة على المجنون بيع فريم 5 دقائق وبالتوفيق

----------


## خالد.الحربي

> أخي الكريم أبو سليمان
> أرجو التوضيح هنا عن توقيت الدخول لأن السعر تحرك مسافة والشروط أخذت وقت للتوفر
> أم أن الفرصة غير صحيحة؟
> جزاك الله خير

  
شبيكي من زمان عن دخلاتك الحلوة  
اخي امير ناديني ابو آلاء  
والفرصة غير صحيحة لاحظ تلخبط الالوان رايحه وجاية تدل على سوق متلخبط .....التناغم مهم

----------


## n.s.11

شكرا لك اخى خالد لرفعك معنويات اخوانك فى السوق السعودى 
لكن نريد ان نتعلم منك متى ندخل ومتى نخرج من السهم :Drive1:  
من خلال الشارت     ( ياريت توضح ماهى المتوسطات الملونة)  
ولك جزيل الشكر

----------


## خالد.الحربي

> شكرا لك اخى خالد لرفعك معنويات اخوانك فى السوق السعودى 
> لكن نريد ان نتعلم منك متى ندخل ومتى نخرج من السهم 
> من خلال الشارت ( ياريت توضح ماهى المتوسطات الملونة)  
> ولك جزيل الشكر

 سيكون باذن الله ولكن برابط يختلف فهنا نريد ان نركز على العملات فقط  
ما زلت بصفقة المجنون الاخيره  9 نقاط  زهقني وجاني النوم

----------


## خالد.الحربي

اخيرا 19 نقطة  ساقفل صفقة واجعل صفقة ستوب 19  وتصبحون على خير

----------


## سكاب

شغل نظيف 
الله يزيدنا من نعيمه 
بالتوفيق

----------


## ماجد كو

حياكم يا خوان وبياكم طبعا اليوم مليئ بالاخبار ولكن بعده يمكن هناك فرصة للدخول شارت النصف ساعة للباوند دولار عملت الوقف 35 والهدف 35 وان شاء الله خير

----------


## خالد.الحربي

هذي صفقتي اليوم بس طلعت ب 140 والحمد للة

----------


## ابوثابت

> هذي صفقتي اليوم بس طلعت ب 140 والحمد للة

 الحمد لله الله يبارك لك فيها

----------


## ماجد كو

الف مبروك اخي خالد انا ضرب الاستوب للباوند وولله الحمد اولا واخيرا

----------


## خالد.الحربي

> الف مبروك اخي خالد انا ضرب الاستوب للباوند وولله الحمد اولا واخيرا

 هناك ملاحظة عزيزي ماجد نسيت اذكرها لك  
عندما تتفرق بشده الوان القابي في الاستراتيجية احتمالية الارتداد تكون كبيره . 
تقوى الفرص كلما اشتدت الالوان ببعضها وتزداد احتمالية الريتريسمنت (الارتداد ) كلما تفرقت  
وفي فرصة الباوند كانت الالوان متفرقة بشدة  
تحياتي

----------


## Amer133

> هذي صفقتي اليوم بس طلعت ب 140 والحمد للة

 اخوي أبو آلاء بارك الله فيك
كيف تم الدخول والأخضر لم يصعد فوق الأحمر؟

----------


## خالد.الحربي

> اخوي أبو آلاء بارك الله فيك
> كيف تم الدخول والأخضر لم يصعد فوق الأحمر؟

 اتذكر ما قاله اخوي الشبيكي عن الازواج وعلاقتها ببعض 
لاحظ الدولار ين اثناء الاشارة ...وبعدين والله واضحة خرج الازرق وكان الاخظر قريب الخروج . هنا تاتي الخبرة والممارسة

----------


## خالد.الحربي

فرصة على اليورو الدولار الهدف 10 نقاط والله العالم

----------


## سكاب

حي الله حبيبنا خالد
شف بعد الباوند دولار عليه فرصه 
مالاحظتوا ان الفرص كلها تحدث بوقت واحد
خاصه الفرص التي على الباوند دولار والباوند ين

----------


## خالد.الحربي

> فرصة على اليورو الدولار الهدف 10 نقاط والله العالم

  
تحقق الهدف ولله الحمد

----------


## خالد.الحربي

> حي الله حبيبنا خالد
> شف بعد الباوند دولار عليه فرصه 
> مالاحظتوا ان الفرص كلها تحدث بوقت واحد
> خاصه الفرص التي على الباوند دولار والباوند ين

  
ملاحظاتك قيمة يالغالي  بنراقب ازواح الباوند بعد كذا   
اليورو واصل الارتفاع لكني طلعت ولن اتداول الا بعد الاخبار باذن الله

----------


## سكاب

نجدد شارت الباوند دولار 
الحمد لله اعطى ربح طيب 
وتقبلوا ودي

----------


## خالد.الحربي

من احلى الفرص اخواني  
اعتقد الآن وبعد كل هذا اثبت لكم وبالدليل القاطع قوة الاستراتيجية وبصراحة اعتمادي عليها بشكل اساسي وكبير  والحمد لله ارباح شبه ثابته . 
اخواني حلفتني ام آلاء ان لا اضع  ارباحي ولا اصورها وانا نزولا لرغبتها ساذكر الفرص فقط . 
لا تركضون وراء توصيات فما حك جلدك مثل ظفرك .والله اني ناصح .

----------


## wafai

السلام عليكم ,هناك ملاحظة عزيزي ماجد نسيت اذكرها لك   عندما تتفرق بشده الوان القابي في الاستراتيجية احتمالية الارتداد تكون كبيره .  تقوى الفرص كلما اشتدت الالوان ببعضها وتزداد احتمالية الريتريسمنت (الارتداد ) كلما تفرقت   وفي فرصة الباوند كانت الالوان متفرقة بشدة  
تحياتي  
اخي الكريم هل تتكرم بشوية شرح زيادة عن هذة الفكرة مع الامثلة الله يرضى عليك .

----------


## خالد.الحربي

> السلام عليكم ,هناك ملاحظة عزيزي ماجد نسيت اذكرها لك   عندما تتفرق بشده الوان القابي في الاستراتيجية احتمالية الارتداد تكون كبيره .  تقوى الفرص كلما اشتدت الالوان ببعضها وتزداد احتمالية الريتريسمنت (الارتداد ) كلما تفرقت   وفي فرصة الباوند كانت الالوان متفرقة بشدة  
> تحياتي  
> اخي الكريم هل تتكرم بشوية شرح زيادة عن هذة الفكرة مع الامثلة الله يرضى عليك .

    
اتمنى تكون وضحت االصورة

----------


## ماجد كو

اخي العزيز خالد  جزاك خيرا على التوضيح اذا هل كل الفرص التي تأتي مع الخطوط المتباعده لاندخلها  ؟ اعتقد باننا تطرقنا لشي من هذا القبيل عن تباعد الخطوط اخي الكريم ان الطريقة جيده ولكن فعلا تحتاج واحد فنان ومتمرس عليها وتسلم كذلك اعتقد بان الاخبار اليوم كانت لها دور اما دخولك على المجنون على الخمس دقائق فاقول لك ماشاء الله عليك  :Thumb: الله يوفقك دائما وابدا وتسلم على فكره اريد ان اخذ  رايك في موضوع طرحه الاخ اجيبت لطريقه اعتقد انها تناسب المجنون واخوانه وهي على الرابط التالي  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t33146.html   اريد ان تركز فقط على موضوع الزاوية المذكورة فهي طريقه تخليك تدخل مع او عكس الترند ما يهم ةوين يروح تروح معاه اريد رأيك فيها وتسلم ياالحبيب

----------


## wafai

السلام عليكم , شكرا على الشرح ولكن اخوك صايم يعني بدو شوي لتركز الامور معه .

----------


## خالد.الحربي

> السلام عليكم , شكرا على الشرح ولكن اخوك صايم يعني بدو شوي لتركز الامور معه .

 شكلك مو في الوطن العربي احنا نص الليل هنا لذلك مصحصحين  :Regular Smile:  
يا رب يجمعك مع من تحب وانت بالف صحة وعافية  
ولا تتردد باي سؤال بس ادعيلنا

----------


## خالد.الحربي

> اخي العزيز خالد  جزاك خيرا على التوضيح اذا هل كل الفرص التي تأتي مع الخطوط المتباعده لاندخلها ؟ اعتقد باننا تطرقنا لشي من هذا القبيل عن تباعد الخطوط اخي الكريم ان الطريقة جيده ولكن فعلا تحتاج واحد فنان ومتمرس عليها وتسلم كذلك اعتقد بان الاخبار اليوم كانت لها دور اما دخولك على المجنون على الخمس دقائق فاقول لك ماشاء الله عليك الله يوفقك دائما وابدا وتسلم على فكره اريد ان اخذ رايك في موضوع طرحه الاخ اجيبت لطريقه اعتقد انها تناسب المجنون واخوانه وهي على الرابط التالي  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t33146.html  اريد ان تركز فقط على موضوع الزاوية المذكورة فهي طريقه تخليك تدخل مع او عكس الترند ما يهم ةوين يروح تروح معاه اريد رأيك فيها وتسلم ياالحبيب

 جزاك خيرا على التوضيح اذا هل كل الفرص التي تأتي مع الخطوط المتباعده لاندخلها ؟   صعب تضع قانون مثل هذا انا ادخلها اذا كانت مكتملة الشروط لكن يكون هدفنا قليل ونحاذر اكثر ونتوقع الارتداد اكثر من اننا نسترسل ..بعكس لما يكون منضغط وبدأ ينفرج معي ..تلقاني اقفل نص العقود واسترسل بالباقي ..  فعلا تحتاج واحد فنان ومتمرس عليها ,,,  اخي ماجد بجد والله انك تفوقني بعض الاحيان بالفرص ودخلت انا حقيقي على كثير من فرصك فلا تستهون بنفسك وما هي مجاملة انت شربت اللعبة باحتراف .  دخولك على المجنون على الخمس دقائق فاقول لك ماشاء الله عليك..  ...كل القصة اني فاتح شارت الدولار ين جنب المجنون , وجات الاشارة والفرصة واضحة على الدولار ين لكن اللوقر كان فوق مرتفع فترددت وعند ما قلبت على المجنون لقيت الاشارة برضة واللوقر تحت وقام يرتفع فعرفت انها اشارة حقيقية ,,يعني قارنت بين الاثنين فقط .  اريد ان اخذ رايك في موضوع طرحه الاخ اجيبت لطريقه اعتقد انها تناسب المجنون واخوانه وهي على الرابط التالي  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t33146.html  هذا الرجل يعطي بسخاء الله يحفظه ..انا قريت الاستراتيجية وهي اكثر من رائعة لكن   سر من اسرار النجاح الثبات وعدم التشتت.   بعد خسائري الفادحة قررت ان اركز على استراتيجية واحده ولا اغيرها وجبت الانترنت وابتعدت عن كل شيء بس القراءة وبالاخص المنتديات الاجنبية الى ان استخلصت هذه الاستراتيجية  واشتغلت مع كاتبها ايربن الين ما اتقنتها , ..وتصدق اخوي ماجد اني عشان امسك نفسي الامارة بالسوء  حلفت واقسمت ان لا ادخل الا على اشارة واضحة من الاستراتيجية هذي بالاضافة للقابي وتقاطعات الكيو كيو اي  في بداية الموضوع كنت ناوي احط الاستراتيجية هذي فقط ثم استراتيجية اخرى ذكرهااخي ايجبت ثم القابي وتاكيد الدخول واجمعهم سوى ولكن الموضوع تشعب الى ان ذكرتهم باستطراد في هذا الموضوع . واعتقد اني وضحت كل شيء ولم انرك حاجة .  تدري ليش اقسمت لاني قد اكون محلل جيد ولكن انا اسوأ  متداول ..والحمد لله بالالتزام لم احس برصيدي الا وفي ازدياد على اقل تقدير 1% اسبوعيا ..لذلك اقرأ من اجل المتعة والمعرفة ولا اغير استراتيجيتي مهما كان . وتسلم يا غالي . هناك اشخاص تحس انهم قريين منك ولم ترهم وانت اولهم .

----------


## abd el rahman

slamo ailko mr kkk
first of all i would like to thank you for this trading system and also its follow up and i want to ask you about something am thinking about it i trade forex for long time on day 
and i can collect many images daily that you can see it at the end on the day and tell us this is right and this is wronge chance
as to be reff. for all trader who follow this system
and after that we can make group on the messanger to be trend follower group and you chosse two or three of us who can help the new trader to follow this system 
what do you think

----------


## ماجد كو

هناك اشخاص تحس انهم قريين منك ولم ترهم وانت اولهم .  الله يشرف مقدارك اخي خالد اكثر واكثر ويزيدك من نعيمه امين يارب العالمين . اخي العزيز بالنسبه لموضوع الطريقة الثانية انا معاك وادعمك في كلامك فالشي الذي عرفته واستطعت ان تأخذ هدفك منه فلا داعي للتغيير وانا لم اقصد ذلك ابدا كلامك ميه ميه ، كل ما اقصده ان هذه الاشارة والتي هي انفراج الزاوية تظهر السعر ناوي على ايش بكل تميز عموما ساراقبها وساطلعك على اي نتيجه منها فهي بسيطه جدا واجدها قويه .  هل انت تتعامل بالمجنون وايضا الدولار ين ؟ام فاتح الدولار ين للمراقبه فقط فاذا كانت هناك فرصة فيه فهي ايضا للمجنون وبالتالي الدخول للمجنون فقط ، طيب ممكن ايضا الباوند دولار يعطيك اشارة للمجنون اليس كذلك .  على فكرة اللوقر في هذه الطريقة مهم فجرب الانتقال بين الشارتات عند الدخول فمثلا لو تعاملنا على شارت الربع ساعة واتت فرصة الدخول يكون جيدا بشرط ان لايكون اللوقر متشبعا في شارت الخمس دقائق وفي حالة ان اللوقر في النصف ساعة مع العملية يكون افضل وافضل وتسلم ياالغالي وتسلمممممممممممون جميعا .

----------


## خالد.الحربي

> slamo ailko mr kkk
> first of all i would like to thank you for this trading system and also its follow up and i want to ask you about something am thinking about it i trade forex for long time on day 
> and i can collect many images daily that you can see it at the end on the day and tell us this is right and this is wronge chance
> as to be reff. for all trader who follow this system
> and after that we can make group on the messanger to be trend follower group and you chosse two or three of us who can help the new trader to follow this system 
> what do you think

  
اقتراح جيد انتظر منك اولا الصور ومستعد لتنقيحها وتوضيح الصح من الخطأ منها  
وانا مستعد ايضا لعمل مجموعة لمناقشة الاستراتيجية على الهواء وهذا بريدي   [email protected]

----------


## خالد.الحربي

> هل انت تتعامل بالمجنون وايضا الدولار ين ؟ام فاتح الدولار ين للمراقبه فقط فاذا كانت هناك فرصة فيه فهي ايضا للمجنون وبالتالي الدخول للمجنون فقط ، طيب ممكن ايضا الباوند دولار يعطيك اشارة للمجنون اليس كذلك . .

 نعم اتعامل معهم جميعهم ولكني افضل المجنون وافتحهم جنب بعض لانهم يكملون بعض ويكشفون بعض  
وقد يسبق احدهم الثاني فاستغل الفرصة مع المتأخر .. الباوند دولار ليس له علاقة بالمجنون حسب علمي ولا اربطه معهم . تحياتي

----------


## خالد.الحربي

فرصة حالية على المجنون والهدف البيفوت والله اعلم

----------


## سكاب

متابعين يابو الاء
بالتوفيق

----------


## خالد.الحربي

> فرصة حالية على المجنون والهدف البيفوت والله اعلم

  
ضرب الستوب والسبب اني ما نتبهت للدولار ين كان معطي عكس الترند  
مهم جدا ان يكونون في اتجاه الترند

----------


## Amer133

> ضرب الستوب والسبب اني ما نتبهت للدولار ين كان معطي عكس الترند  
> مهم جدا ان يكونون في اتجاه الترند

 والله كنت باقولك
بس ترددت
الله يعوضنا خير

----------


## Amer133

أتوقع اليوروين
الفرصة عليه

----------


## خالد.الحربي

> أتوقع اليوروين
> الفرصة عليه

 لا يوجد فرصة حقيقية الى الآن لكن لنشرح بعض انواع القابي للمعرفة    
الاول على اليسار  
ترند ولكن التفاف الخطوط في الاعلى لاسفل ينبيء بانتهاء الترند فالدخول في هذا الوقت مخاطرة   
الاول على اليمين  
مشابه للذي قبله ولكنة افضل من الاول استعداد للدخول في حالة ارتفاع الخطوط لاعلى   
الثاني على اليسار 
دخول بلا تردد جميع الخطوط متجهه للاعلى   
الثاني على اليمين  
هذا ليس بترند ابدا انما ارتفاع في السعر مفاجيء وغالبا ما يرتد لاسفل لا للدخول  
تحياتي

----------


## ماجد كو

الله الله عليك خالد كل يوم بتزيدنا من عندك بامور فنيه مهمة الله يخليك فعلا قرأة الشارت تحتاج فن ، للاسف انا اليوم بصراحة كنت معزوم على الفطار  :Regular Smile:  وتعرفو رمضان كريم وما قدرت اترك العزومة ولمة الاهل وطبعا الاكلات الحلوة وتسلممممممممممممممممممممممممون جميعا  :Icon31:

----------


## سكاب

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
انا شايف الموضوع محصور على عده اشخاص مع ان الاستراتيجيه مربحه جدا جدا
نسال الله ان يجزى ابو الاء والاخوان كل خير على تقديم هذا العمل الرائع
هذه فرصه على المجنون بعد ماضرب الاستوب دخلنا بالفرصه الثانيه واعطت اكثر من 30 نقطه صافي ولله الحمد
مجرب هذه الاستراتيجيه يكتسب مهارات من الخبره ومن هذا الباب 
ساوضح بعض الامور المفيده للتبسيط على الاخوان ليشاركونا بهذه الاستراتيجيه الممتازه 
اولا ساعرض شارت المجنون

----------


## خالد.الحربي

> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
> انا شايف الموضوع محصور على عده اشخاص مع ان الاستراتيجيه مربحه جدا جدا
> نسال الله ان يجزى ابو الاء والاخوان كل خير على تقديم هذا العمل الرائع
> هذه فرصه على المجنون بعد ماضرب الاستوب دخلنا بالفرصه الثانيه واعطت اكثر من 30 نقطه صافي ولله الحمد
> مجرب هذه الاستراتيجيه يكتسب مهارات من الخبره ومن هذا الباب 
> ساوضح بعض الامور المفيده للتبسيط على الاخوان ليشاركونا بهذه الاستراتيجيه الممتازه 
> اولا ساعرض شارت المجنون

  
والله يكفيني لو شخص واحد فقط يستفيد وفرحان انك انت وماجد وامير بديتو تحسنون الاستراتيجية ,,,فيها فلوس وانا اخوك بس تتقنها . 
بامكانك ان تسحب الحصان الى النهر ولكن لا تستطيع ان تجبره ان يشرب  
ربي يوفقك

----------


## سكاب

احسنت يابو الاء 
وودنا للجميع بالخير 
وباذن الله نحن مستمرين 
وبالتوفيق

----------


## خالد.الحربي

فرصة بيع ولكن الماكد معاند معانا لو اكدها الهدف 50 نقطه باذن الله

----------


## ماجد كو

اعتقد الفرصة حققت هدفها الحبيب خالد انا جالس ادور على فرصة في فريم الربع ساعة لم احصل والان فرصة للباوند دولار في فريم الخمس دقائق هناك خبر الان اعتقد سيدعم الصفقة وتسلمممون

----------


## خالد.الحربي

تسلم يا ماجد  فيه اخبار على الكيبل    
صفقة الفجر  
حطيت الارباح على 50 نقطه والحمد لله  رغم ان الصفقة اعطت اكثر بثكثير,

----------


## :: إبراهيم ::

على الباوند فرنك فرصة بيع جيدة

----------


## ماجد كو

المجنون شكله سيكسر دعم قوي والباوند يترنح قبل البايفت المنثلي القوي

----------


## خالد.الحربي

ابراهيم يا سلام عليك  تابع الصفقة وقلنا يالغالي  
ماجد اثريتنا بفرصك وتحليلك    
شوفو الفرصة دي بس الهدف قليل نظرا لانفراج القابي كثير

----------


## ماجد كو

احتمالية الارتداد ايضا واردة حيث الفايبو الديلي 38 والاربع ساعات 50 للمجنون

----------


## خالد.الحربي

شوفو كان السوق يعوضنا عن امس الحمد لله  
الدولار ين

----------


## خالد.الحربي

ابراهيم  
صفقة الفرنك لو تلاحظ اللوقر مو نازل من فوق بل ارتد من النصف  ...هي نعملها بعض الاحيان ولكن ليس من شروط الاستراتيجية  لكن لما يكون اللوقر نازل من فوق 
تكون اقوى وهدفها اكثر
تحياتي

----------


## الحســـــام

سلام يا شباب و الله يعطيكم العافية و يتقبل صيامكم .. بس يا ريت تعطوني رقم المشاركات التي تتكلم  عن الغابي و الqq  و الغاما مع الشكر الجزيل 
على فكرة يا ابو آلاء مبارك المولودة الجديدة و اطمن و لا ينشغل بالك معظم ثقوب القلب بتلحم مع مرور الوقت و تقدم العمر و انا واحد من الي كان عنده ثقب بين البطينين و الآن و لله الحمد كله تمام و صار عندي ولدين ... ألف سلامة ليها

----------


## خالد.الحربي

المجنون على شارت الاربع ساعات وكل عام وانتم بخير

----------


## ماجد كو

حياك الله اخي خالد   حتى فريم الاربع ساعات تستخدمه  :Regular Smile:  انا شفت فرصة الدولار ين السابقه بس قلت نشوف المجنون وفعلا بعض الطرق الاخرى اظهرت كسرا فاذا اقفل الساعه اسفل البايفت الويكلي سيكون النزول ان شاء الله بس فعلا واضحه على الاربع ساعات وباقي الماكد يجب ان تتنظره اربع ساعات  :Ohmy: وتسلم يا الحبيب

----------


## خالد.الحربي

> سلام يا شباب و الله يعطيكم العافية و يتقبل صيامكم .. بس يا ريت تعطوني رقم المشاركات التي تتكلم عن الغابي و الqq و الغاما مع الشكر الجزيل 
> على فكرة يا ابو آلاء مبارك المولودة الجديدة و اطمن و لا ينشغل بالك معظم ثقوب القلب بتلحم مع مرور الوقت و تقدم العمر و انا واحد من الي كان عنده ثقب بين البطينين و الآن و لله الحمد كله تمام و صار عندي ولدين ... ألف سلامة ليها

  
كلمني على الخاص

----------


## kanzsea

> المجنون على شارت الاربع ساعات وكل عام وانتم بخير    الملف المرفق 87920

 يعنى الدخول على فرصة بيع  الاسترلينى ين يكون من اى نقطة تقريبا

----------


## الحســـــام

ازاي على الخاص معلش انا جديد في المنتديات  اعذرني

----------


## خالد.الحربي

> حياك الله اخي خالد   حتى فريم الاربع ساعات تستخدمه  انا شفت فرصة الدولار ين السابقه بس قلت نشوف المجنون وفعلا بعض الطرق الاخرى اظهرت كسرا فاذا اقفل الساعه اسفل البايفت الويكلي سيكون النزول ان شاء الله بس فعلا واضحه على الاربع ساعات وباقي الماكد يجب ان تتنظره اربع ساعات وتسلم يا الحبيب

 كل فريم وله حلاوته 
توني جيت وشفت الارباح يا غالي      
صفقة اليورو اعطت خير بعد

----------


## خالد.الحربي

> يعنى الدخول على فرصة بيع الاسترلينى ين يكون من اى نقطة تقريبا

 ما زلت في الصفقة  كسوينقو  الهدف  والله اعلم150  ولكن تابعنا على الخمس دقائق نحدد الدخول والخروج

----------


## خالد.الحربي

> المجنون على شارت الاربع ساعات وكل عام وانتم بخير    الملف المرفق 87920

  
الى الآن 100 نقط ولله الحمد قفلت نص العقودوالباقي باخليه

----------


## خالد.الحربي

> الى الآن 100 نقط ولله الحمد قفلت نص العقودوالباقي باخليه

 150 بالكمال والتمام الف مبروك

----------


## ماجد كو

حياك الله اخي خالد الف مبروك عليك ما شاء الله وان شاء الله العقود الباقية تحقق اكثر واكثر فالنزول محتمل لاكن انت لم تنتظر الماكد  :Regular Smile:  هاه ها بصراحه فريم الخمس دقائق شكله مناسب لها اكثر من باقي الفريمات لكن اهم ما في الامر تحقق الشروط متقاربه يعني الماكد واللو قر مع باقي الشروط لو تحققت في وقت واحد يكون افضل شي موهيك وتسلمممممممممممممممون .

----------


## خالد.الحربي

> حياك الله اخي خالد الف مبروك عليك ما شاء الله وان شاء الله العقود الباقية تحقق اكثر واكثر فالنزول محتمل لاكن انت لم تنتظر الماكد  هاه ها بصراحه فريم الخمس دقائق شكله مناسب لها اكثر من باقي الفريمات لكن اهم ما في الامر تحقق الشروط متقاربه يعني الماكد واللو قر مع باقي الشروط لو تحققت في وقت واحد يكون افضل شي موهيك وتسلمممممممممممممممون .

 اتمنى ان الاشارة هذي ما فاتتك يا قمر

----------


## خالد.الحربي

> اتمنى ان الاشارة هذي ما فاتتك يا قمر

  
خط السبورت اللي ارتد منها كم مرة هو الخط الحاجر اللي تراه في الشارت اليومي هذا  
لو اخترق 200 نقطه اكيد والعالم الله

----------


## fofo

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اخي العزيز خالد هل تتوقع لة الصعود من نقطة 228.25 
ولك جزيل الشكر

----------


## خالد.الحربي

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> اخي العزيز خالد هل تتوقع لة الصعود من نقطة 228.25 
> ولك جزيل الشكر

 لو كسر الحاجز الذي امامه الآن 22970 فهدفنا القادم 22826  فقد ارتد منه مرتين وحاجز قوي  والله اعلم

----------


## fofo

مشكور وماقصرت

----------


## خالد.الحربي

الكيبل اعطى شراء نراقب اخواني

----------


## ماجد كو

نعم اخي خالد وحتى في شارت الربع ساعة اعطى اشارة وبالتالي عندما يكون هناك فريمين متناسقين ورا بعض يكون اقوى ايضا قمت باضافة خطوط الموفينج 55 و100و200 الى خطوط القابي لتكون الصورة اوضح وقد تم الصعود فوقهما ولنراقب

----------


## NASSERALQAHTANI

> الكيبل اعطى شراء نراقب اخواني

 مساء الخير .......... متابع معكم من خلف الكواليس ولا ادخل المنتدى... اولا موضوع اشيك على هذا الموضوع .... اشكرك يا ابو الأء وجميع الاخون بدون استثناء وجزاكم الله خير  تقبلوا ودي وتقديري

----------


## خالد.الحربي

> نعم اخي خالد وحتى في شارت الربع ساعة اعطى اشارة وبالتالي عندما يكون هناك فريمين متناسقين ورا بعض يكون اقوى ايضا قمت باضافة خطوط الموفينج 55 و100و200 الى خطوط القابي لتكون الصورة اوضح وقد تم الصعود فوقهما ولنراقب

 يا رب يخليك الصفقة معطيه الى الآن 6 نقاط والحمد لله هدفي 25 نقطه

----------


## خالد.الحربي

> مساء الخير .......... متابع معكم من خلف الكواليس ولا ادخل المنتدى... اولا موضوع اشيك على هذا الموضوع .... اشكرك يا ابو الأء وجميع الاخون بدون استثناء وجزاكم الله خير   تقبلوا ودي وتقديري

  
شرف لنا  وجودك معانا  يا رب يخليك ويوفقك

----------


## خالد.الحربي

> يا رب يخليك الصفقة معطيه الى الآن 6 نقاط والحمد لله هدفي 25 نقطه

  
ها هو متجه للهدف ولله الحمد

----------


## خالد.الحربي

تصبحون على خير

----------


## NASSERALQAHTANI



----------


## ماجد كو

اخي خالد مبروك وانا ايضا تحقق لدي الهدف 34 نقطة ولله الحمد  مارأيك ان نركز على عدد من الازواج منعا للتشتيت اقترح التالي :  - المجنون طبعا مع زوج الدولار ين واليورو ين للسبيرد القليل . - الباوند دولار واليورو دولار للسبيرد القليل . - اليورو فرنك الاخبار اعتقد لاتعني له كثيرا لانهما من نفس المنطقة  :Regular Smile: . - الاسترالي دولار للسبيرد القليل وهذا للا حتياط . خلاص يسدنا  :Ohmy:  ونقوم بتحليلها كلاسيكيا على فترات بمعني عجبني طريقة ياميدو للخمس دقائق حيث يدعم دخولها تحليلهما للفريما ت العاليه وكل ما هنالك ان نعمل الترند الحالي للزوج ومستويات الفايبو لفريمي الديلي والاربع ساعات .  كذلك ما رايك ان نعمل استوب وهدف 1الى 1 على كل فريم  فريم مثلا الخمس دقائق والربع ساعة نضع الهدف 25 والوقف 25 . النصف ساعة 40 الى 40. الساعة 60 الى 60 .  هي اقتراحات والهدف من ذلك ان لانظل نتابع العملية نحدد لها الوقف والهدف وبالتالي لاتزعجنا ان ضرب الوقف او الهدف مارايك هل يعتبراقتراح جيد ام ان ذلك لاينفع وستكون المحصلة ليست ربحااجماليا .  وتسلم وتسلمممممممممممون جميعا

----------


## kanzsea

السلام عليكم هل حسب الاستراتجية الفرنك دولار فى طريقة صعودا الى   1.1812

----------


## ماجد كو

اخي العزيز عن اي فريم تتحدث للفرنك دولار  اخي خالد اليك الشارتات التالية وقولي رايك فانا احاول ان اتعرف على الاشارات الخاطئة من الصحيحة في فريم الخمس دقائق ليكون الدخول مأمونا : - عند تحقق الفرصه في فريم الخمس دقائق نرجع الى فريم الربع ساعة فنشاهد اللوقر هل هو متشبعا عكس العملية فاذا كان كذلك مثل المثال التالي اذا لو اعطانا الخمس دقائق اشارة فهي غير صحيحه . - كذلك نلاحظ شارت الساعة سنجد ان الاستوستك متشبعا عكس العملية مما يعني امكانية الارتداد .  وتسلمممممممممون  طبعا هذه محاولات وتسلممممممممممممممممون

----------


## ماجد كو

شارت الخمس دقائق اعطى اشارة لونج ثم فلات والان اخذ في الصعود قليلا فلنراقب ماذا يحصل

----------


## خالد.الحربي

تسلم ابو سيمان  
تسلم ماجد واقتراحاتك جميلة  لكن مين يساعدنا  
شوف عدد القراء ولا واحد منهم يكلف خاطره يكتب كلمة . او يساعد باي طريقة . 
انا معاك الا مع الستوب لوز والارباح فمن الغلط ان تكون ثابته طبعا اسهم لكن غير سليمه   
على العموم صفقتي اليوم ولله الحمد الكيبل مره اخرى على الخمس دقائق

----------


## euro trader

> تسلم ابو سيمان  
> تسلم ماجد واقتراحاتك جميلة  لكن مين يساعدنا  
> شوف عدد القراء ولا واحد منهم يكلف خاطره يكتب كلمة . او يساعد باي طريقة . 
> انا معاك الا مع الستوب لوز والارباح فمن الغلط ان تكون ثابته طبعا اسهم لكن غير سليمه   
> على العموم صفقتي اليوم ولله الحمد الكيبل مره اخرى على الخمس دقائق

 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
تمام يا اخ خالد واعتقد ان الدخول كويس بعد الاغلاق فوق خط الميل وكمان الشمعه الجديده فتحت فوق البيفوت الاسبوعى وان شاء الله الى التارجت الاول .
2.0171

----------


## خالد.الحربي

هههههه  
ما دريت انك تحلله يا ماجد ,,,انا سريع في الفرص اسمحلي  
بعدين للا اعتقد انه يجب ان تذهب لفريمات اخرى لترى التشبع وتدخل هذا خطا  
اساس الاستراتيجية على الخمس فقط  فمتى اعطتك اشاره ادخل ولا تتردد ,,,واشوفك داخل عكس الترند افا ماجوودي ليه

----------


## خالد.الحربي

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> تمام يا اخ خالد واعتقد ان الدخول كويس بعد الاغلاق فوق خط الميل وكمان الشمعه الجديده فتحت فوق البيفوت الاسبوعى وان شاء الله الى التارجت الاول .
> 2.0171

 ما ني طماع قفلت الصفقة وانا اخوك

----------


## ماجد كو

اخي خالد رمضان كريم  :Regular Smile: وين عكس الترند شو قصدك اما بالنسبه لاننا نشوف الفريمات الثانية فاقصد فقط فريم الربع ساعة فاذا كان متشبعا ننتظره يرجع شويه اما اذا كان داعما له فهنا لاللتردد واسمع منك تراه رايك مهمممممممممممممممممممممممم جدا

----------


## خالد.الحربي

> اخي خالد رمضان كريم وين عكس الترند شو قصدك اما بالنسبه لاننا نشوف الفريمات الثانية فاقصد فقط فريم الربع ساعة فاذا كان متشبعا ننتظره يرجع شويه اما اذا كان داعما له فهنا لاللتردد واسمع منك تراه رايك مهمممممممممممممممممممممممم جدا

 اقصد في الرسمه على الكيبل  شايف امر بيع  
اللوقر لا يتشبع مثل الستوكاستك وينزل ,,قد يضل فوق لساعات او تحت كذلك ..يهمنى تحركه من اسفل لفوق والعكس لكي ادخل الصفقه  
مقارنته مع الربع الساعة لو انتظرته ستخطيء نقاط  كثيره ..مثلي الآن 22 نقطة حلوين وكانت مكتملة الشروط بالكيبل ....كل فريم وله هدفه ولو الربع اكيد حيكون هدفي اكبر ..

----------


## euro trader

اعتقد اننا لازم نحدد عدد معين من الازاوج نشتغل عليه ونحاول نحللهم كويسه يعنى مثلا :- gbp/jpy و  eur/jpy و gpb/usd و usd/jpy  ايه رأيكم يا رجاله ونشتغل عليهم من فريم الخمس دقايق الى فريم النص ساعه ,,,

----------


## خالد.الحربي

> اعتقد اننا لازم نحدد عدد معين من الازاوج نشتغل عليه ونحاول نحللهم كويسه يعنى مثلا :- gbp/jpy و eur/jpy و gpb/usd و usd/jpy ايه رأيكم يا رجاله ونشتغل عليهم من فريم الخمس دقايق الى فريم النص ساعه ,,,

 اعتقد اخوي ماجد حدد ازواج جدا ممتازه  
هذا مو مشكلة المشكلة وين الشباب اللي تساعد وتشارك .. 
15 نقطة سريعة مع الين دولار  ولله الحمد

----------


## ماجد كو

مبروك اخي خالد   فريم الخمس دقائق هذا سريع ليش ما موافق بالنسبه للاستوب والهدف يعني لو حطينا الاستوب في فريم الخمس دقائق اسفل القاع وكان في حدود 25 نقطة ونخرج بعض الاحيان بهدف 10 نقاط عشان الانعكاس فهل هذا مقبول؟؟ بصراحه هذه النقطة اللي المفروض الواحد يفهمها جيدا يعني شوف انته متى دخلت في الكيبل ومتى خرجت منه فهو ذهب الى حد البايفت ورجع ثاني وبعدين انطلق لاعلى وقلت انك خرجت منه ؟متى ؟؟  انا دخلت على الين دولار ولحقتلي كم نقطة بس بصراحه متخوف من كذا يعني لما يكون الربع ساعة معاك يكون اقوى بس بصراحة هناك اوقات يفر فيها السعر  :Thumb:  وهي المفروض اللي واحد يدخلها ن طيب لو حددنا هدفا كان مثلا على المجنون 40 نقطة صح انه ممكن يطير اكثر لكن نريد شي مضمون شويه  :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو ريماس

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته   
كل عام وانتم بخير جعله الله شهر خير ورحمه علينا يارب  
اخواني انا من المعجبين بهاذه الاستراتييجيه وهي اسم على مسمى (( اقوى استرايتيجيه)) 
اصبح دخول صفقاتي والخروج منها كلها يعتمد عليها جزى الله خير اخي خالد ورزقه الرزق  
الطيب المبارك وجميع الاخوه القائمين على هاذه الاستراتيجيه وراح تجدون الخير منها  
باذن الله تعالى  
واسمحولي بالانضمام اليكم وطرح الفرص ومناقشتها وتعم الفائده على الجميع ومن ربح الى ربح انشاءالله   
تقبلو ودي .... :Icon26:  :Icon26:  :Icon26:

----------


## euro trader

اشاره لونج الباوند/ين على فريم الخمس دقايق

----------


## ماجد كو

نعم اخي فوركس وهناك دعم قوي في 232.99 وان شاء الله خير

----------


## euro trader

الحمد لله تم الوصول ال الهدف
ورمضان كريم يا رجاله

----------


## ماجد كو

مبروك انا الحمد لله 25 نقطة وخرجت وتسلممممممممممممممممممممممممممون

----------


## خالد.الحربي

> مبروك اخي خالد   فريم الخمس دقائق هذا سريع ليش ما موافق بالنسبه للاستوب والهدف يعني لو حطينا الاستوب في فريم الخمس دقائق اسفل القاع وكان في حدود 25 نقطة ونخرج بعض الاحيان بهدف 10 نقاط عشان الانعكاس فهل هذا مقبول؟؟ بصراحه هذه النقطة اللي المفروض الواحد يفهمها جيدا يعني شوف انته متى دخلت في الكيبل ومتى خرجت منه فهو ذهب الى حد البايفت ورجع ثاني وبعدين انطلق لاعلى وقلت انك خرجت منه ؟متى ؟؟  انا دخلت على الين دولار ولحقتلي كم نقطة بس بصراحه متخوف من كذا يعني لما يكون الربع ساعة معاك يكون اقوى بس بصراحة هناك اوقات يفر فيها السعر  وهي المفروض اللي واحد يدخلها ن طيب لو حددنا هدفا كان مثلا على المجنون 40 نقطة صح انه ممكن يطير اكثر لكن نريد شي مضمون شويه

 اولا احب احي ابو ريماس ويا هلا ومرحبا  
احب ابارك لانقليش فوركس وحبيبي ماجد على الصفقات الحلوه   اما عن الستوب فلي نظره واسلوب فيها وكل له طريقته   من الاغلاط التي كنت اقع فيها اني لم اكن احسن مكان الستوب واتعامل معه كجماد وثابت كأن السوق برنامج اوتوماتيكي ليس له دفع وحجم ومتداولين وخطوط دعم ومقاومه ونسب وتناسب والاهم ترند يحدد مساره  . ان وضعت الستوب 100 وانخفض السوق 90 وبعدها ارتفع فوقها 20 وقفلت الصفقة على 20 نقطه ربح  الا اكون رابح ام لو وضعت الستوب 30 وخسرت ال30 مع الستوب ولا كسبت شي . متى تكون خايف من الستوب العالي ,,عندما تكون تدخل بلا تحليل ولا استراتيجية انا معاك لكن بطريقتنا انت تمشي مع الترند  يعني لو نزل السعر بيرجع لك فحرام ينضرب بالستوب وتخسر عشان بس تبغى تخليه ثابت اسهل لك في التداول . في حالاتنا لا يضرب الستوب الا لتغير الترند او حالات نادرة فقط وهي غير مقياس ....شوف صفقة الكيبل امبارح .    اما عن الصفقة الاخيره للكيبل فانا دخلت صح في البداية وهذا ما ساعدني ان عطاني 20 نقطة بسرعة وبعد ما شفته عك على البيفوت  خفت يرتد وكنت ما ني فاضي اتابع الصفقه للاخير وطلعت بربح 22 نقطه رغم ان هدفي كان السبورت اللي فوق لكن فضلت اطلع  ...هدفي دووم ان اربح وان خفت اطلع بربحي هذا كل شي . تحياتي

----------


## ابو ريماس

للمتابعه اشاره لونق على الكيبل  نتضر الماكد  بالتوفيق

----------


## خالد.الحربي

المجنون اشارة شراء والهدف 6767  بما يقارب 40 نقطه والله العالم وحده

----------


## Amer133

وش رايك في الين دولار يا ابو آلاء
الله يبارك فيك

----------


## euro trader

> وش رايك في الين دولار يا ابو آلاء
> الله يبارك فيك

 لاحظ  MACD لم يتحول الى القيم الموجبه
ولذلك لا تعتبر اشاره صحيحه
وان كان الدولار ين سيحاول الصعود لكن تبعا لهذه الطريقه لا يعتبر اشارة دخول

----------


## ماجد كو

حياك الله اخي خالد   انا خايف اكون اتعبناك وارهقناك من كثر الاسئله يعني كل يوم تجي تلقيلك كم سؤال موجودين الله يبارك لك ويزقك اكثر واكثر ، ماشاء الله عليك طبعا السوق مو جامد ولكن الحذر واجب فالخوف فقط ان يرتد السعر ولا يرجع عموما مع التطبيق والمتابعه سنعرف اكثر واكثر   اسف بالنسبه لما شفت الشارت عندي للكيبل عامل بيع كان بطريقه اخرى وهي ديمو  :Regular Smile:  بس بالامس كان دخولي على الحقيقي واليوم ايضا للمجنون وكنت خايف بالامس لان الطريقة تعتمد على السوق الاوروبي والامريكي وانته سهرتنا على صفقة في انصاف الليالي  :Yawn:  بصراحة انا حطيتلها هدف وخليتها والحمد لله تحقق واجازه سعيدة لك ورمضان كريم الاسبوع الجاي انا مسافر ثلاثة ايام وان شاء الله المتابعه موجوده من الجميع وتسلم ياالغالي وتسلممممممممممممممممممون جميعا .

----------


## خالد.الحربي

> للمتابعه اشاره لونق على الكيبل نتضر الماكد بالتوفيق

 يا سلام يا ابو ريماس رؤية موفقة باذن الله

----------


## Amer133

[QUOTE][لاحظ MACD لم يتحول الى القيم الموجبه
ولذلك لا تعتبر اشاره صحيحه
وان كان الدولار ين سيحاول الصعود لكن تبعا لهذه الطريقه لا يعتبر اشارة دخول/QUOTE]
الله يجزاك خير يالغالي
أنا قصدي بانتظار الماكد طبعا
ويبدو إن المنطقة الحالية مقاومة قوية

----------


## خالد.الحربي

> لاحظ MACD لم يتحول الى القيم الموجبه
> ولذلك لا تعتبر اشاره صحيحه
> وان كان الدولار ين سيحاول الصعود لكن تبعا لهذه الطريقه لا يعتبر اشارة دخول

 تسلم يا انقلش فوركس كفيت ووفيت 
حتى صفقتي على المجنون ما انتبهت للماكد حسبته تعدى الصفر ولكن العتب على النظر لاصق بالصفر حسبي الله عليه

----------


## خالد.الحربي

يا اخوان اذا جات اشارة والماكد طول ما طلع نلغي الصفقة او ناخذ هدف صغير  
اصل الاستراتيجية تقول اذا بعد الاشارة شمعتين ما ارتفع الماكد تلغي العملية بس احنا ارى ان ما نتقيد بها  الشكل ونقرر حسب الزوج وحالته

----------


## خالد.الحربي

> حياك الله اخي خالد   انا خايف اكون اتعبناك وارهقناك من كثر الاسئله يعني كل يوم تجي تلقيلك كم سؤال موجودين الله يبارك لك ويزقك اكثر واكثر ، ماشاء الله عليك طبعا السوق مو جامد ولكن الحذر واجب فالخوف فقط ان يرتد السعر ولا يرجع عموما مع التطبيق والمتابعه سنعرف اكثر واكثر   اسف بالنسبه لما شفت الشارت عندي للكيبل عامل بيع كان بطريقه اخرى وهي ديمو  بس بالامس كان دخولي على الحقيقي واليوم ايضا للمجنون وكنت خايف بالامس لان الطريقة تعتمد على السوق الاوروبي والامريكي وانته سهرتنا على صفقة في انصاف الليالي  بصراحة انا حطيتلها هدف وخليتها والحمد لله تحقق واجازه سعيدة لك ورمضان كريم الاسبوع الجاي انا مسافر ثلاثة ايام وان شاء الله المتابعه موجوده من الجميع وتسلم ياالغالي وتسلممممممممممممممممممون جميعا .

 الموضوع ما يسوى بدونك يا غالي انت ركيزه لا نستغني عنها فلا تطول علينا  :Regular Smile:

----------


## خالد.الحربي

شوف يا شباب اهمية الماكد فوق الصفر والمجنون كيف قلب الى تحت رغم الاشارة ولكن الماكد ما كان واضح انه مع الاشارة

----------


## خالد.الحربي

يا جمالك يا خطوط القابي  
يا جمالك  منها عرفنا الآن ان الترند ممكن يقلب لتحت  والله اعلم

----------


## ابو ريماس

ربح 12 نقطه خرجت من الصفقه لاني ارى التداول ضعيف لقرب اغلاق السوق والله وعلم

----------


## سكاب

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله 
اخواني الله يجزاكم عنا كل خير 
والله اني متابع معكم لكن مشغولين برمضان وقت الذروه 
 الاستراتيجيه تثبت كفاءتها يوما بعد يوم ولله الحمد 
واصلوا ونحن راجعون وبقوه 
بالتوفيق

----------


## ابو ريماس

> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله 
> اخواني الله يجزاكم عنا كل خير 
> والله اني متابع معكم لكن مشغولين برمضان وقت الذروه 
> الاستراتيجيه تثبت كفاءتها يوما بعد يوم ولله الحمد 
> واصلوا ونحن راجعون وبقوه 
> بالتوفيق

  
منتضرين ابداعاتك في هاذي الاستراتيجيه المليحه  :Thumb:   
تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق  
تقبل ودي ... :Icon26:

----------


## خالد.الحربي

الكيبل واشارة شراء

----------


## خالد.الحربي

> الكيبل واشارة شراء

 نقول مبروك والا باقي على الحلو تكه  
على العموم تصبحون على خير       
وما هو راضي ينومني الين ما يفرحني والفضل لرب العالمين

----------


## ابو ريماس

> نقول مبروك والا باقي على الحلو تكه  
> على العموم تصبحون على خير       
> وما هو راضي ينومني الين ما يفرحني والفضل لرب العالمين

    
بالتوفيق يابو الأء والفرح دووووووووووم يارب   
تحياتي ... :Icon26:

----------


## خالد.الحربي

> بالتوفيق يابو الأء والفرح دووووووووووم يارب   
> تحياتي ...

  
تسلم  ابو ريماس وربي يخليك يا رب

----------


## ابو ريماس

ها ابو الآء نقول مبرووووووووووووووك اغلقت صفقتي انا على 30 نقطه ولله الحمد    
الف مبروووووووووووووووووك يابو الآء وموفق انشاءالله      :Thumb:  :Thumb:  :Thumb:  :Thumb:  :Thumb:  :Thumb:

----------


## الخالدي-13

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته شكري لك وتقديري يا أستاذ خالد هل فريم الخمس دقائق هو المعتمد في الاستراتيجية لاني قرأت بعض المشاركات فيها استخدام لفريمات اكبر وتحملني لاني جديد في عالم الفوركس وقرأت كثير عن الاستراتيجيات لكن اعجبتني استرايجيتك ان شاء الله رايح اكون من المتابعين لك واكرر شكري لك

----------


## ابو ريماس

المجنون اشاره لونق بالتوفييق انشاءالله

----------


## Alnagaf

ما شاء الله
موفقين

----------


## الخالدي-13

السلام عليكم  ممكن تدلوني على رابط يشرح طريقة تنزيل الشارت في المنتدي او احد الاخوة يشرح لي لأني لدي شارت للاستراتيجية وعلية بعض الاسألة واحب ارفقة لكن لم استطع شكري لكم

----------


## ابو ريماس

:Icon26:  

> السلام عليكم   ممكن تدلوني على رابط يشرح طريقة تنزيل الشارت في المنتدي او احد الاخوة يشرح لي لأني لدي شارت للاستراتيجية وعلية بعض الاسألة واحب ارفقة لكن لم استطع  شكري لكم

  
انشاءالله بس راح تفهم شرحي لاني ماش والله في الشرح لاكن نحاول   
الحين مكتوب تحت عندك  اضافه رد تضغط عليها وبعدين راح تجيك المشاركه اللي تبي تكتبها كتابه مثلا مثل مشاركت هاذي واكيد تعرف لانك جالس تكتب الحين  :Icon31:   
تنزل شوي تحت راح تلاقي ارفاق ملف مع المشاركه تضغط عليها _ راج يفتح معك مربع ثاني وفيه كذا مستطيل فاضي ومكتوب استعراض تضغط عليه وتدور الشارت وين حفطته وتضغط على رفع وبعدين بعد مايرفع تقول تحت بالمره اغلق النافذه وبعدين لما تبي خلاص ترسل الرساله اخر شي  
مكتوب اعتمد المشاركه راح تنزل انشاءاللله   ها قولي كيف شرحي  :013:   
تقبل تحياتي ....

----------


## bikaso

السلام عليكم جماعة الخير استاذنا خالد لك جزيل الشكر علي هذه الاستراتجيه الممتازه جزاك الله خيرا لمساعدة اخوانك وكل عام وانتم بخير وصحه

----------


## الخالدي-13

هذي فرصة كانت على اليورو دولار بس بسبب عدم معرفتي بارفاق الشارت تأخرت في تنزيلها  وإن كان هناك ملاحظات على الشارت  ارجو التكرم بذكرها لكي تعم الفائدة  والاف شكر لك أخوي ابو ريماس على تجاوبك معي وشرحك الوافي لطريقة ادراج الشارت

----------


## فهد الكويت

ان شاءالله نتابع معكم من اليوم بس شكلكم غيرتو بالافريم 
وصار شغلكم على الساعه مو 5 دقايق ممكن احد يرد على وشكرا لكم ....

----------


## ابو ريماس

> هذي فرصة كانت على اليورو دولار  بس بسبب عدم معرفتي بارفاق الشارت تأخرت في تنزيلها  وإن كان هناك ملاحظات على الشارت  ارجو التكرم بذكرها لكي تعم الفائدة   والاف شكر لك أخوي ابو ريماس على تجاوبك معي وشرحك الوافي لطريقة ادراج الشارت

         
العفو اخوي ماقدمت الا الواجب  
الفرصه صحيحه 100% وماعليها غبار  :Icon31:   
تسلم اخوي واستمر بالتوفيق انشاءلله ورزق وفير باذن الله تعالى    
تقبل تحياتي ... :Icon26:

----------


## سكاب

فرصه شراء على الباوند دولار فريم 5 دقايق
للمتابعه 
ننتظر الليقيري يقطع 15 وبنفس الوقت الماكد يصبح ايجابي امامنا مقاومه قريبه ممن يكسرها وينطلق السعر نراقب ونشوف
بالتوفيق

----------


## الخالدي-13

فرصة لليورو دولار مع العلم امامنا مقاومة أولى على 1.4112

----------


## ابو ريماس

> فرصه شراء على الباوند دولار فريم 5 دقايق
> للمتابعه 
> ننتظر الليقيري يقطع 15 وبنفس الوقت الماكد يصبح ايجابي امامنا مقاومه قريبه ممن يكسرها وينطلق السعر نراقب ونشوف
> بالتوفيق

  
اخي الشبيكي على حسب خبرتي البسيطه وهو السوق مزودها حبتين في التذبذب  :Nono: وجعلي عيني   
وهناك شي اخر وهو لاحض انفراج الوان القابي واصبحت بعيده عن بعضها وهذا يقلل من ضمان الصفقه والله وعلم   
تقبل تحياتي ,,, :Icon26:  :Icon26:

----------


## سكاب

كلام سليم يابو ريماس 
ملاحظاتك في محلها حتى وجود البايفوت والسبورت غير مطمن لكن دخلتها بعقد صغير 
وحطيت ستوب لوز على اخر قاع وبراقب الصفقه وربك يسهل 
بالتوفيق

----------


## سكاب

جنينا ارباحنا عند المقاومه
تقريبا 50 نقطه على الباوند دولار ولله الحمد 
صحيح كانت الفرصه مخيفه نوعا ما 
لكن هذا الزوج من افضل الازواج لانه دائما في ترند واضح وسبريد معقول وحركه قويه 
هذا الشارت وبالتوفيق

----------


## الخالدي-13

الحمد لله جنينا الربح على المقاومة اليومية D-R1 = 1.4125  بربح 20 نقطة بس بعد مانشف دمي خلاص نروح ننام احسن  اتركم مع الشارت ولنا عودة

----------


## خالد.الحربي

alnagaf
الف شكر وتقدير يا عزيزي 
bikaso  
الف شكر وكل عام وانت بخير    
الخالدي 13 ما شاء الله عليك مشاركات فعاله من اولها ....تذاكر من ورانا . 
الشبيكي وحبيبي ابو ريماس  شهادتي فيكم مجروحة       
ما شاء الله عليكم يا شباب موفقين

----------


## سكاب

العدد بيزيد ولله الحمد 
امورنا طيبه والى الامام مع فرص قادمه 
اترككم الان والقاكم بعد الافطار 
في رعايه الله

----------


## خالد.الحربي

فهد الكويت حياك ونحن نستخدم اكثر شي ال خمس دقائق ولكن الربع والنص والاربع ساعات ايضا اثبتت جدارتها 
تحياتي

----------


## خالد.الحربي

اشارة بيع على  المجنون  وما يسري عليه يسري على الدولار ين 
الهدف البيفت 
 تحياتي

----------


## خالد.الحربي

> اشارة بيع على المجنون وما يسري عليه يسري على الدولار ين 
> الهدف البيفت 
> تحياتي

 ظرب الستوب -30 نقطه

----------


## خالد.الحربي

تجددت الاشارة شورت للمجنون والهدف نفسة

----------


## يوسف250

> ظرب الستوب -30 نقطه

  

> تجددت الاشارة شورت للمجنون والهدف نفسة

 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله مجددا  الحمد لله متابع معكم اخي خالد افهم من عرض الفرصتين الاخيرتين عدم مراعاة تناسق الالوان هل هذا صحيح؟ لانه حسب الشارت الالوان مشتبكة مع عرض الفرصتين ارجوا افادتي  بارك الله فيكم

----------


## NASSERALQAHTANI

EUR/USD BUY SL= 1.4080 TP= 1.4110

----------


## خالد.الحربي

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله مجددا  الحمد لله متابع معكم اخي خالد افهم من عرض الفرصتين الاخيرتين عدم مراعاة تناسق الالوان هل هذا صحيح؟ لانه حسب الشارت الالوان مشتبكة مع عرض الفرصتين ارجوا افادتي   بارك الله فيكم

  
الصفقة الثانية ولله الحمد اعطت 50 نقطة 
مع المجنون نقارنه بالدولار ين وبه تجد تناغم الاولوان واضحة    كما اننا   
اصبحنا نهتم باللونين الاحمر والاخضر وترتيبهم في المقام الاول وكلما كانو مضغوطين كلما كانت الفرصة احسن

----------


## خالد.الحربي

الدولار ين اشارة بيع والهدف سبورت 1

----------


## Amer133

الين ينني اليوم
الحمدلله على كل حال

----------


## سكاب

:Compress: الضغط يولد الانفجار  :Compress: 
مبروك فرصه المجنون يابوالاء
طيب مارايكم بالباوند دولار فرصه بيع

----------


## خالد.الحربي

> الضغط يولد الانفجار 
> مبروك فرصه المجنون يابوالاء
> طيب مارايكم بالباوند دولار فرصه بيع

  
فرصة صحيحة باذن الله دخلت فيها  لعيونك يا شبيكي

----------


## خالد.الحربي

> الين ينني اليوم
> الحمدلله على كل حال

  
فرصة الين معطيتني 5 نقاط بس استنى الهدف

----------


## خالد.الحربي

> الدولار ين اشارة بيع والهدف سبورت 1

  
تحقق الهدف والحمد لله

----------


## Amer133

أبو آلاء جزاك الله خير
اليورو ين تم الدخول من عند السهم اللي في الصورة
الهدف وين؟
ولا كفاية كذا؟

----------


## خالد.الحربي

هذي فرصة على المجنون دخلت فيها معطيه 15 نقطه بامشي معها الى الويكلي بيفوت واذا قلبت قفلتها على الزيرو

----------


## خالد.الحربي

> أبو آلاء جزاك الله خير
> اليورو ين تم الدخول من عند السهم اللي في الصورة
> الهدف وين؟
> ولا كفاية كذا؟

 لوداخل بعقدين قفل واحد والثاني 16150 والله اعلم

----------


## خالد.الحربي

يورو دولار فرصة دخول بيع  
مين يرسم اللي الرسمة

----------


## Amer133

بس الهدف؟

----------


## خالد.الحربي

> بس الهدف؟

 لو تعدى البيفوت 14079 هدف اولي اقفل عقد واخلى العقد الثاني والعب معاه   
صفقة المجنون وصل الى  30 نقطه ولله الحمد

----------


## خالد.الحربي

صفقة اخينا الشبيكي على الكيبل حققت الهدف       
صفقتنا على اليورو دولار للهذف باذن الله      
صفقتنا على المجنون على الويكلي بيفوت ماشية باذن الله

----------


## bikaso

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته هناك فرصة شراء في الطريق للنيوزيلاندي دولار في الطريق علي شارت الخمس دقائق واسف لاني  لا اعرف ارفق الشارت

----------


## خالد.الحربي

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته هناك فرصة شراء في الطريق للنيوزيلاندي دولار في الطريق علي شارت الخمس دقائق واسف لاني لا اعرف ارفق الشارت

  
الفرصة غير واضحة قد تعطي بس
الماكد تحت الصفر  بعد الاشارة بشمعتين ايضا

----------


## bikaso

فرصة الشراء المنتظره

----------


## bikaso

لقد ظهرت الاشاره علي الماكد الان

----------


## bikaso

ما رايك اخ خالد نتوكل شراء

----------


## خالد.الحربي

> ما رايك اخ خالد نتوكل شراء

 تأخرت كثير الانتظار افضل هناك فرص قادمة احسن باذن الله اليوم كله خير بفضل الله

----------


## euro trader

تمام يا اخ خالد
الله يفتح عليك صفقات اليوم كانت تمام 
وان شاء الله اتابع معاكم من بكره لانى مش متعود اشتغل اول يوم فى السوق ..

----------


## ابو ريماس

ماشاءالله عليكم موفقين انشاءالله واصلو والله معاكم   
طيب دقو علي جوال شي الجرس قولو يابو ريماس فيه فرصه تعال معانا  :012:   
والله انشغلت اليوم كثير والسموحه منكم نبي نكون معاكم والله دايما لكن اذا انتو ربحتو انا ربحت    
تقبلو تحياتي ... :Icon26:  :Icon26:

----------


## سكاب

الحمد لله 
عندي سؤالين يابو الاء يمكن 
السؤال الاول هل مؤشر الليقيري اساسي بدخول الاستراتيجيه ام يكفي متابعه الماكد معليش هذا سؤال بايخ 
والسؤال الثاني لو بس تعطيني نوع البايفوت لاني بشوف اختلاف وابغى اضبط شارتي بالتوقيت الصحيح

----------


## simpa2000f

هل تعتبر فرصة بيع  
إليكم الشارت

----------


## ابو ريماس

ليسمحو لي اصحاب الخبره ان ارد على اخي الكريم  
هي توافرت الشروط التالي 
1: الترند الهابط 
2: ضهور اشاره بيع 
3: الماكد تحت خط الصفر  
بقي شرط لم يتم هو نزول مؤشر الليقر من فوق لتحت وقط ال 75  
والله وعلم   
تقبل تحياتي ,,,

----------


## خالد.الحربي

> هل تعتبر فرصة بيع  
> إليكم الشارت

 مالك لوا  
تعتبر فرصة عندما ينزل اللوقر تحت ال 75 واللوقر فيها فوق

----------


## خالد.الحربي

> ليسمحو لي اصحاب الخبره ان ارد على اخي الكريم  
> هي توافرت الشروط التالي 
> 1: الترند الهابط 
> 2: ضهور اشاره بيع 
> 3: الماكد تحت خط الصفر  
> بقي شرط لم يتم هو نزول مؤشر الليقر من فوق لتحت وقط ال 75  
> والله وعلم   
> تقبل تحياتي ,,,

 اسف ابو ريماس ما انتبهت انك رديت    كفييت ووفييت

----------


## همس الوجود

كأن الآن فيه فرصة بيع على المجنون تنتظر نزول اللوقر تحت 75  نتابعها سويا

----------


## ابو ريماس

> اسف ابو ريماس ما انتبهت انك رديت كفييت ووفييت

   
لا اسف ياطويل العمر كلنا مكملين لبعض انشاءالله  
تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق    
تقبل تحياتي ...

----------


## Amer133

الحمدلله خلصنا من الين بعد ماضرب الستوب أول مرة  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:

----------


## خالد.الحربي

يأبى المجنون الا ان يحقق الهدف

----------


## سكاب

ين دولار هبط بشده 
بغيت ادخل عليه لكن رايت ان شروط الدخول تحققت بشمعه نزول طويله 
عموما ننزلها ونشوف رايكم فيها من باب المتابعه
وانا سعيد الصراحه بنشاطكم اخواني واصلوا 
وبالتوفيق

----------


## ابو ريماس

\ 

> ين دولار هبط بشده 
> بغيت ادخل عليه لكن رايت ان شروط الدخول تحققت بشمعه نزول طويله 
> عموما ننزلها ونشوف رايكم فيها من باب المتابعه
> وانا سعيد الصراحه بنشاطكم اخواني واصلوا 
> وبالتوفيق

  
والله ياخوي الشبيكي هي صح تخوف لان عندها دعم ايضا  
ولاكن اخوك اخذ 8 نقاط وماتشوف الا الغبار  :Ohmy:   
تقبل تحياتي ...

----------


## خالد.الحربي

شباب الهبرة الكبيره قاعد اراقبها   باذن الله 150 نقطة  لكن نبغي نتأكد 
المجنون على الاربع ساعات  نستنى ونشوف

----------


## ابو ريماس

> شباب الهبرة الكبيره قاعد اراقبها باذن الله 150 نقطة لكن نبغي نتأكد 
> المجنون على الاربع ساعات نستنى ونشوف

  
لو فتحت شمع الاربع ساعات تحت البيفوت الويكلي واعطى اشاره بيع واللوقر قطع نتوكل على الله  
وندخل بيع بس راح يبقى الماكد ممكن ينزل في نصف الشمعة  
مارايكم مجرد رئي   
تقبلو تحياتي ....

----------


## خالد.الحربي

> لو فتحت شمع الاربع ساعات تحت البيفوت الويكلي واعطى اشاره بيع واللوقر قطع نتوكل على الله  
> وندخل بيع بس راح يبقى الماكد ممكن ينزل في نصف الشمعة  
> مارايكم مجرد رئي   
> تقبلو تحياتي ....

 لا نستعجل الآن امامنا شمعه مقبله لكن 
الاشارة طلعت مع هالشمعة 
مع الاربع ساعات اللوقر لو ضبط الماكد راح يتأخر   مش زي الخمس دقايق  
لو لقيناه حول الصفر بنتوكل على الله

----------


## خالد.الحربي

> الحمد لله 
> عندي سؤالين يابو الاء يمكن 
> السؤال الاول هل مؤشر الليقيري اساسي بدخول الاستراتيجيه ام يكفي متابعه الماكد معليش هذا سؤال بايخ 
> والسؤال الثاني لو بس تعطيني نوع البايفوت لاني بشوف اختلاف وابغى اضبط شارتي بالتوقيت الصحيح

 اساسي نعم  
وتفضل يا عم   KKK.zip

----------


## سكاب

جزاك الله خير 
اجابتك وضحت لي اشياء كثيره كنت اجهلها 
طيب شف الفرصه هذي على الباوند دولار فريم 15 ساعه شراء مع الترند 
ارتفع الليقري وننتظر الماكد يصبح ايجابي 
مارايك؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## سكاب

شيكت على القابي لقيت انها ممكن تتعبنا 
لامانع من مراقبتها 
بالتوفيق

----------


## eastern_knight

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اول مشاركة معكم  فى الطريقة الجميلة ده ومما تعلمت منكم فى الفترة الماضية أود أن أخد رأيكم فى تلك الفرصة للبوند فرنك على فريم الربع ساعة منتظرين تأكيد الماكد والقابى نلاحظ شدة قرب الخطوط الخضراء من بعضها مما يعنى قرب إختراقها إن شاء الله من الخطوط الصفراء ولكن لا تنسوا منتظرين تأكيد الماكد مش عايزين تسرع وأرجو الإفادة مرفق التشارتات. 
وربنا يكرمنا جميعا إن شاء الله

----------


## ابو ريماس

يورو دولار اشاره شورت بالتوفيق انشاءالله

----------


## خالد.الحربي

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> اول مشاركة معكم فى الطريقة الجميلة ده ومما تعلمت منكم فى الفترة الماضية أود أن أخد رأيكم فى تلك الفرصة للبوند فرنك على فريم الربع ساعة منتظرين تأكيد الماكد والقابى نلاحظ شدة قرب الخطوط الخضراء من بعضها مما يعنى قرب إختراقها إن شاء الله من الخطوط الصفراء ولكن لا تنسوا منتظرين تأكيد الماكد مش عايزين تسرع وأرجو الإفادة مرفق التشارتات. 
> وربنا يكرمنا جميعا إن شاء الله

 الله محييك  
اذا تاخر الماكد كثير تعتبر الفرصة بآخرها قد ترتفع ولكن ليست قاعدة  
نفضل دوما اقتراب الشروط في تكونها ولو تكونت مع بعض يوضح الهدف ويصبح دخولنا آمن

----------


## eastern_knight

دخلت معك أخى فى بيع اليورو دولار والهدف سبورت1  
والله المستعان إن شاء الله

----------


## خالد.الحربي

> يورو دولار اشاره شورت بالتوفيق انشاءالله

 والله كنت باقولها بس شفت الهدف 5 نقاط وقلت بلاش

----------


## NASSERALQAHTANI

GBPUSD

----------


## خالد.الحربي

> GBPUSD

 بعيد الماكد والشمعات طوال تخوف لكن على الديمو ما يخالف ,,,انا انتظر احسن

----------


## خالد.الحربي

الدولار كاد اشارة شراء حلوة

----------


## NASSERALQAHTANI

> بعيد الماكد والشمعات طوال تخوف لكن على الديمو ما يخالف ,,,انا انتظر احسن

 يالله يا حي ياقيوم ... ان تجزي هذا الرجل عنا الف خير

----------


## ابو ريماس

يورو ين اشاره شورت بالتوفيق انشاءالله

----------


## خالد.الحربي

> الدولار كاد اشارة شراء حلوة

 شوفو يا اخوان  بعد الاشارة مباشرة جميع الشروط اكتملت وهو ما ابحث عنه

----------


## ابو ريماس

> شوفو يا اخوان بعد الاشارة مباشرة جميع الشروط اكتملت وهو ما ابحث عنه

   
ابو الأء انضر الاختلاف عندي كيف في الاسهم مارايك ضهرت الاشاره عندك قبل عندي انت تدخل مع الشمعه اللي ضهرت عندي فيها السهم     
تقبل تحياتي ....

----------


## NASSERALQAHTANI



----------


## خالد.الحربي

> ابو الأء انضر الاختلاف عندي كيف في الاسهم مارايك ضهرت الاشاره عندك قبل عندي انت تدخل مع الشمعه اللي ضهرت عندي فيها السهم     
> تقبل تحياتي ....

 انت مغيير في الالوان وحايس التمبليت 
ايش رايك تجرب الاساسي

----------


## euro trader

السلام عليكم 
يا رجاله , اللى عمل الاستراتيجيه دى بيقول ان الدخول لما الشروط تكتمل عند شمعة الاشاره ( السهم الاحمر او الاخضر ) او الشمعه اللى بعدها ... واكد ان الدخول بعد كده بيكون خطر ... 
وافضل شىء استخدام الاكسبيرت لانه بيراجع الكلام ده وبيديلك تنبيه لما الشروط تكتمل .

----------


## abd el rahman

slamo ailko
ya shaba 
i have opinion i want to take yours also
i think we can make a trading room on the messanger or msn or any proggrame
and disscuse the chance for all currency with chart and so on 
it will be faster than here

----------


## ابو ريماس

> انت مغيير في الالوان وحايس التمبليت 
> ايش رايك تجرب الاساسي

   
نفسه الاشاره لم تتغير وجات متاخره وكذلك انضر للاشاره التي قبلها السهم الاحمر انت ماعندك السهم هذا في الشارت اللي ارفقته لاعلم ماهي المشكله  :Doh:

----------


## eastern_knight

ألف مبروك أخى أبو ريماس تحقق هدف اليورو دولار ووصل للسبورت 1 والحمد لله. 
وطبعا كل اللى دخلوا معانا  
والله الواحد ما عارف يدعى لأستاز خالد بإيه بس بجد ربنا يكرمك على أد ما رجعت للواحد ثقته فى نفسه تانى ربنا يكرمك يارب.

----------


## خالد.الحربي

> السلام عليكم 
> يا رجاله , اللى عمل الاستراتيجيه دى بيقول ان الدخول لما الشروط تكتمل عند شمعة الاشاره ( السهم الاحمر او الاخضر ) او الشمعه اللى بعدها ... واكد ان الدخول بعد كده بيكون خطر ... 
> وافضل شىء استخدام الاكسبيرت لانه بيراجع الكلام ده وبيديلك تنبيه لما الشروط تكتمل .

  
صحيح

----------


## خالد.الحربي

> نفسه الاشاره لم تتغير وجات متاخره وكذلك انضر للاشاره التي قبلها السهم الاحمر انت ماعندك السهم هذا في الشارت اللي ارفقته لاعلم ماهي المشكله

 حدث الشارت الاسهم تقاطعات متوسطات فلا يمكن ان تخنلف

----------


## خالد.الحربي

> slamo ailko
> ya shaba 
> i have opinion i want to take yours also
> i think we can make a trading room on the messanger or msn or any proggrame
> and disscuse the chance for all currency with chart and so on 
> it will be faster than here

 انا معاك واقتراح جيد

----------


## خالد.الحربي

> ألف مبروك أخى أبو ريماس تحقق هدف اليورو دولار ووصل للسبورت 1 والحمد لله. 
> وطبعا كل اللى دخلوا معانا  
> والله الواحد ما عارف يدعى لأستاز خالد بإيه بس بجد ربنا يكرمك على أد ما رجعت للواحد ثقته فى نفسه تانى ربنا يكرمك يارب.

  
الف مبرووك منتهى سعادني وشكرا

----------


## ابو ريماس

> ألف مبروك أخى أبو ريماس تحقق هدف اليورو دولار ووصل للسبورت 1 والحمد لله. 
> وطبعا كل اللى دخلوا معانا  
> والله الواحد ما عارف يدعى لأستاز خالد بإيه بس بجد ربنا يكرمك على أد ما رجعت للواحد ثقته فى نفسه تانى ربنا يكرمك يارب.

  
الله يبارك فيك رحت السوق ورجعت حصلت جاب التارقت اللي خسرتني هوا ام العيال جابلي هوا اليورو دولار هههههههههههه   
تقبل تحياتي ... :Thumb:

----------


## abd el rahman

very good sell signal on the 5 min and also on 4 hour
for gbp'jpy
but i think untill the 4 hour cnadel closed the price will be back again up 
what i have to do on this case
mr khalid

----------


## ابو ريماس

ابو الآء وجميع الاخوان الحين مارايكم في المجنون على فريم الاربع ساعات توافرت جميع الشروط 
ماعدا الماكد ولاكن لو اعطانا اشاره هو كذالك الا ترون انه نزل كثير يعني ممكن يصحح  
ولا ويش رايكم     
تقبلو تحياتي .... :Icon26:  :Icon26:

----------


## خالد.الحربي

> ابو الآء وجميع الاخوان الحين مارايكم في المجنون على فريم الاربع ساعات توافرت جميع الشروط 
> ماعدا الماكد ولاكن لو اعطانا اشاره هو كذالك الا ترون انه نزل كثير يعني ممكن يصحح  
> ولا ويش رايكم     
> تقبلو تحياتي ....

 دخلت على الخمس دقائق وطلعت والحمد لله ب 50  
تذكير على صفقتي الدولار كاد وتصبحون على خير

----------


## ابو ريماس

> يورو ين اشاره شورت بالتوفيق انشاءالله

  
تحقق هدف اليورو ين وزياده ولله الحمد 30 نقطه   
الله يرزقك ياخي ابو الآء من واسع فضله     
تقبلو تحياتي .... :Thumb:

----------


## خالد.الحربي

> very good sell signal on the 5 min and also on 4 hour
> for gbp'jpy
> but i think untill the 4 hour cnadel closed the price will be back again up 
> what i have to do on this case
> mr khalid

 الف مبروووك ابو ريماس  
السعر نزل كثير لا ندخل نلحق السعر ابدا بل ننتظر الارتداد وندخل على اشاره من الحمس دقائق

----------


## سكاب

:Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap: 
مبروك فرص روعه 
ونشاط جميل من الاخوان كلهم 
اللهم زد وبارك
 واجزي جميع الاخوان خيرا   :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:

----------


## NASSERALQAHTANI

تحقق الهدف  عملية واحدة خسرانة فقط

----------


## ابو ريماس

> تحقق الهدف   عملية واحدة خسرانة فقط

   
ابو سليمان اسمحلي بهذا السؤال لو تكرمت ارفقت لك شارت وهو هل دخولك باي كان من هاذي المنطقه وهاذا السعر فاذا كان نعم   
فهو كان الدخول خطر وذلك لاختفاء الاخضر وضهور الازرق تحت الاحمر على حسب معرفتي بالاستراتيجيه لاني جالس ادور وين دخل ابو سليمان  :Icon31:  
وارجو من اهل الخبره بالاستراتيجيه يصححو لي الخطاء ان كنت مخطئ    
تقبل تحياتي ,,,,

----------


## ابو ريماس

استرالي دولار اشاره شورت بالتوفيق وانا حاس الكل نايم  :012:

----------


## abd el rahman

> انا معاك واقتراح جيد

 slam ailko 
my problem that i don't know how to cerate chat room on the yahoo messanger so if anyone know how we can make it it will be very good for all of us
please every one like this setup must do his best to grow well
thank you all

----------


## NASSERALQAHTANI

> ابو سليمان اسمحلي بهذا السؤال لو تكرمت ارفقت لك شارت وهو هل دخولك باي كان من هاذي المنطقه وهاذا السعر فاذا كان نعم   
> فهو كان الدخول خطر وذلك لاختفاء الاخضر وضهور الازرق تحت الاحمر على حسب معرفتي بالاستراتيجيه لاني جالس ادور وين دخل ابو سليمان  
> وارجو من اهل الخبره بالاستراتيجيه يصححو لي الخطاء ان كنت مخطئ    
> تقبل تحياتي ,,,,

  
مرحبا ابو ريماس ........ يمكن الاطلاع المشاركة  https://forum.arabictrader.com/showp...&postcount=622

----------


## abd el rahman

very good chance was on the 5 min

----------


## ابو ريماس

> استرالي دولار اشاره شورت بالتوفيق وانا حاس الكل نايم

  
صراحه اليوم فتحت العقد هاذا بس جابي الضغط شوي وانا انتضره وعيني تبي النوم  :Nono:  
قلت خلين اخلي التارقت مفتوح وسويت استوب والحمدلله حقق 38 نقطه   
تقبلو تحياتي بس على فكره ويش السالفه معقوله الشباب نايمين الين الحين ولا مشغولين  :Regular Smile:    
تقبلو تحياتي...

----------


## ابو ريماس

> مرحبا ابو ريماس ........ يمكن الاطلاع المشاركة  https://forum.arabictrader.com/showp...&postcount=622

 اسعد الله مساك يابو سليمان تمام دخولك للفرصه كان متوفر الشروط التاليه  
1: الترند صاعد 
2: ضهور سهم الشراء 
3: الماكد فوق الصفر   
ولاكن اللوقر كان في المنتصف وهو لازم يكون عند خط الصفر ويقطع طلوع ال 75  
هذا ماعرفه واسف على كثره المجادله ولاكن لتعم الفائده ونفيد بعض  :Regular Smile:   
تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق    
تقبل تحياتي ,,, :Icon26:

----------


## NASSERALQAHTANI

> اسعد الله مساك يابو سليمان تمام دخولك للفرصه كان متوفر الشروط التاليه  
> 1: الترند صاعد 
> 2: ضهور سهم الشراء 
> 3: الماكد فوق الصفر   
> ولاكن اللوقر كان في المنتصف وهو لازم يكون عند خط الصفر ويقطع طلوع ال 75  
> هذا ماعرفه واسف على كثره المجادله ولاكن لتعم الفائده ونفيد بعض   
> تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق    
> تقبل تحياتي ,,,

 منكم نستفيد  جزاك الله خير يالغالي

----------


## NASSERALQAHTANI

مساء الخير  عندي ملاحظة يا اخوان.... اشارة الاسهم تتغير  وهقتني والله

----------


## Amer133

> مساء الخير 
> عندي ملاحظة يا اخوان.... اشارة الاسهم تتغير  وهقتني والله

 أخي العزيز
بعد أذن الجميع والأخ أبو آلاء
يبدو إن تطبيقك للاسترتيجية غير صحيح والله أعلم

----------


## ابو ريماس

> مساء الخير   عندي ملاحظة يا اخوان.... اشارة الاسهم تتغير  وهقتني والله

   
ابو سليمان مساك الله بالخير    
حاول تحدث الشارت اول باول يعني التمبلت يمكن يضبط معك والله وعلم مثل ماسوي انا  :Smile:    
تقبل تحياتي ....

----------


## NASSERALQAHTANI

> ابو سليمان مساك الله بالخير    
> حاول تحدث الشارت اول باول يعني التمبلت يمكن يضبط معك والله وعلم مثل ماسوي انا    
> تقبل تحياتي ....

 عكس معي اكثر من 100 حدثت الشارت مانفع .... واغلاقت البرنامج وفتحته مرة اخرى وتغييرت

----------


## ابو ريماس

ابو الأء اليوم ماهو موجود على ماعتقد  
يمكن يقدر يفيدك اكثر مني انا حصلت معي كذا مره مثلك بس احدث الشارت او اغير شارت ثاني وبعدين ارجع نفس الشارت عرفت قصدي يعني مثلا عندك تمبلت ثاني لاي استراتيجيه غيره وبعدين رجع نفس الشارت تبعنا هذا ماافعله انا وباستمرار   
جرب وشوف وابو الآء انشاءالله راح يفيدك اكثر الضاهر اليوم مافي الا انا وياك بس  :Nono:    
تقبل تحياتي ,,,,

----------


## خالد.الحربي

مساء الخير يا اخوان اليوم معزوم على الفطور وتوني جاي  
اليورو دولار اشارة شراء صحيحه ونزل السعر للتعزيز الهدف 20 نقطه والله اعلم

----------


## خالد.الحربي

ابو سليمان حبيبي ابغاك تتأكد من شي واحد 
ان الاسهم لا تتغير ابد وليس فقط معي بل كل مع مئات المستخدمين للاستراتيجية ..هي تقاطعات موفينق افريج فكيف تغير ..
اذا المشكلة لديك ولدى برنامجك قد تكون محمل كثير من الاستراتيجيات التي تستخدم تقاطعات الموفينق افريج والبرنامج يلخبط بينهم .. 
نصيحتي التالي وليس لها حل آخر 
اما ان تحذف البرنامج برمته وتدخلة مرة اخرى وضع التمبليت ولا تخربط انا برنامجي ما فيه الا3 تمبليت فقط 
او تسحب ميتاتريد جديد وتضع فيه بس هذا التمبليت وتشتغل عليه 
رغم اني انصح بقوة حذف برنامجك لانه ممكن يلخبط في اشياء مو واضحه ولا تنتبهلها مثل الاسهم .
تحياتي

----------


## NASSERALQAHTANI



----------


## خالد.الحربي

اعتقد فرصة شراء لا تفوت على الكيبل شكرا ابو سليمان

----------


## خالد.الحربي

فرصة بيع على التشيفي دولار

----------


## NASSERALQAHTANI

> اعتقد فرصة شراء لا تفوت على الكيبل شكرا ابو سليمان

   متابع يا ابو آلاء ..... بس حبيت يتضح الترند حيث الاخضر الانفرج فيه صغير . وابحث عن فرصة اوضح 
مثلك عارف صاحب الحساب الحقيقي خواف :CEDP Stealer Animation30:  
ودي وتقديري لك يالغالي

----------


## سكاب

السلام عليكم 
تسجيل حضور
ياليت احد الاخوان يتولى فتح غرفه على الياهو مثل ماطلب احد الاخوه ويكون لنا تجمع يومي فيها ساعات العمل 
وبالتوفيق

----------


## ابو ريماس

> اعتقد فرصة شراء لا تفوت على الكيبل شكرا ابو سليمان

  
بالتوفيق اخوي ابو الآء تصدق جالس انتضر الفرصه هاذي من قبل المغرب  :Compress:  
بس عندي الجهاز لاااااااااااااااااااااااااق وجاته جلطه البعيد عنكم مدري ويش فيه وراحت علي  
يالله الفرص الجايه اكثر الحمدلله   
بالتوفيق للجميع   
تقبلي تحياتي ,,,,

----------


## خالد.الحربي

هذه نتائج اليوم المساء فقط والحمد لله هو وحده من رزقنا .   ((بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ...أمن هذا الذي يرزقكم ان امسك رزقه , بل لجو في عتو ونفور ...صدق الله العظيم )) 
نحن نجتهد فقط والله الرازق .  
مهم جدا اخواني ان يكون لك تارقت يومي وبعدها عيش حياتك ولا ننسى اننا في رمضان ولا نريد ان تلهنا اموالنا واولادنا عن ذكر الله . 
الفرصة الاولى    

> مساء الخير يا اخوان اليوم معزوم على الفطور وتوني جاي  
> اليورو دولار اشارة شراء صحيحه ونزل السعر للتعزيز الهدف 20 نقطه والله اعلم

 والحمد لله    
الفرصة الثانية    

> اعتقد فرصة شراء لا تفوت على الكيبل شكرا ابو سليمان

 والحمد لله    
الفرصة الثالثة    

> فرصة بيع على التشيفي دولار

 والحمد لله

----------


## NASSERALQAHTANI



----------


## euro trader

الحمد لله 
اخ خالد ارى ان اشارة دخول لونج للباوند /دولار لم تكن صحيحه نظرا لعدم تباعد خطوط  guppy الخضراء عن الحمراء ....وهذا شرط اساسى لدخول اى صفقه 
وشكرا

----------


## خالد.الحربي

> السلام عليكم 
> تسجيل حضور
> ياليت احد الاخوان يتولى فتح غرفه على الياهو مثل ماطلب احد الاخوه ويكون لنا تجمع يومي فيها ساعات العمل 
> وبالتوفيق

  
والله ارى ان نفتح ورشة عمل هنا برابط جديد في بدايته نضع ترجمة الاستراتيجية ونبدأ في سرد الفرص  
 وان وافقتو فانا ارشح ابو ريماس والشبيكي لعمل هذه الورشة ايش رايكم

----------


## Amer133

> والله ارى ان نفتح ورشة عمل هنا برابط جديد في بدايته نضع ترجمة الاستراتيجية ونبدأ في سرد الفرص  
> وان وافقتو فانا ارشح ابو ريماس والشبيكي لعمل هذه الورشة ايش رايكم

  :Thumb:  :Thumb:  :Thumb: 
على أتم الاستعداد
والله يوفقنا لما يحبه ويرضاه

----------


## خالد.الحربي

> الحمد لله 
> اخ خالد ارى ان اشارة دخول لونج للباوند /دولار لم تكن صحيحه نظرا لعدم تباعد خطوط guppy الخضراء عن الحمراء ....وهذا شرط اساسى لدخول اى صفقه 
> وشكرا

 الدخول صحيح عزيزي 
ليس شرط اساسي  ان تتباعد  من المهم ان يكونوا بالترتيب الصحيح و بالعكس كلما كانوا مضغوطين كلما كانت الفرصة اقوى .

----------


## NASSERALQAHTANI

> والله ارى ان نفتح ورشة عمل هنا برابط جديد في بدايته نضع ترجمة الاستراتيجية ونبدأ في سرد الفرص  
> وان وافقتو فانا ارشح ابو ريماس والشبيكي لعمل هذه الورشة ايش رايكم

 اقتراحعمل ورشة عمل ويتم رصد الفرص تحديد مبلغ معين وشركة معينة يتم التعامل معها لتوحيد الفرصالتقيم اخر الاسبوع نقوم بوضع اسباب العمليات الخسرانة ان وجدت وبما ان الفرصة سريعة يفضل التواصل عبر المسنجر الياهويكلف شخصين بتسجيل العمليات بجدول اكسل يحتوي على معلومات يتم تحديدها فيما بعد((وانا عندي استعداد لها))كويس الكلام :Thumb:    تقبلو ودي وتقديري

----------


## سكاب

انا معكم ....
تبونها ورشه ولا تبونها ماسنجر 
دام ولله الحمد الاقبال في ازدياد 
وبدا الكثير باتقان هذه الاستراتيجيه ولله الحمد 
وبالتوفيق

----------


## همس الوجود

أنا مؤيد للفكرة
وسأكون معكم على بما استطيع تقديمه
لأن هذه الاستراتيجة من بدأت أطبقها حصلت منها خير كثر ولله الحمد
واتمنى تحديد الأزواج التي يتم العمل بها
والشكر لله أولا
ثم للأخ خالد على هذه الاستراتيجة ومتابعته لها وطرح الفرص

----------


## سكاب

فرصه للمناقشه 
شراء باوند دولار 
منتظرينها 
احب اسمع تعليق الجميع عليها 
بالتوفيق

----------


## سكاب

المجنون كذلك فرصه للمراقبه وقيد التفعل 
يعني اكتملت الشروط ندخلها
ونسمع رايكم فيها

----------


## خالد.الحربي

> فرصه للمناقشه 
> شراء باوند دولار 
> منتظرينها 
> احب اسمع تعليق الجميع عليها 
> بالتوفيق

  
الشروط لم تتحقق 
الاشارة غير موجودة 
الماكد تحت الصفر  
نريد مناقشة الفرص المكتملة الشروط ولا نريد التنبؤ بما ذا سيصير اخي شبيكي هذه كانت اكبر غلطاتي  
بعدين منتظرين تسويلنا الورشه يا غالي

----------


## خالد.الحربي

> المجنون كذلك فرصه للمراقبه وقيد التفعل 
> يعني اكتملت الشروط ندخلها
> ونسمع رايكم فيها

  
نفس الرد السابق اخي شبيكي لا دخول الآن

----------


## سكاب

معكم بالورشه 
والفرصتين للتنبه والمراقبه واذا تفعلت الفرص سندخلها باذن الله
ورتبوا الوشه ونحن معكم 
بالتوقيق

----------


## NASSERALQAHTANI

وش رايكم 
EURUSD

----------


## خالد.الحربي

هذه فرصة بيع على التشيفي بس فيه مقاومه قوية

----------


## خالد.الحربي

> وش رايكم 
> EURUSD

 لاحظ تفرق القابي زياده من ارتفاع متواصل اعلى من اللزوم وعندما تتفرق كثير احتمال الارتداد  لذلك لا ادخلها

----------


## NASSERALQAHTANI

> المجنون كذلك فرصه للمراقبه وقيد التفعل 
> يعني اكتملت الشروط ندخلها
> ونسمع رايكم فيها

 قابي الاخضر لم يتضح اتجاة حتى الان

----------


## خالد.الحربي

> هذه فرصة بيع على التشيفي بس فيه مقاومه قوية

 لله الحمد فرصة موفقة

----------


## سكاب

ماريك بالباوند دولار هل تحققت شروط الشراء يابو الاء؟؟؟؟

----------


## خالد.الحربي

> ماريك بالباوند دولار هل تحققت شروط الشراء يابو الاء؟؟؟؟

 نعم بس الهدف 10 نقاط   بس كهدف اولي

----------


## خالد.الحربي

> نعم بس الهدف 10 نقاط بس كهدف اولي

 مبروك يا شبيكي

----------


## سكاب

الله يبارك فيك 
طلعنا على المقاومه 
السوق راكد 
نتابع ونشوف

----------


## ابووخالد

اخي خالد 
تحية طيبة 
ما رأيك بالمجنون ؟ هل توجهه صاعد؟ أم انه سيعود للهبوط مجدداً؟ 
وإذا بالامكان تحديد أهداف للحالة المتوقعة من خلال قراءتك لحركة الزوج  
تحياتي وتقديري لك

----------


## خالد.الحربي

> اخي خالد 
> تحية طيبة 
> ما رأيك بالمجنون ؟ هل توجهه صاعد؟ أم انه سيعود للهبوط مجدداً؟ 
> وإذا بالامكان تحديد أهداف للحالة المتوقعة من خلال قراءتك لحركة الزوج  
> تحياتي وتقديري لك

  
قد نرى 23310 والله اعلم

----------


## سكاب

هااااااااااااااااا
وش الاخبار 
شايفكم نايمين ياشباب

----------


## خالد.الحربي

قبل ما ننام خلونا نراقب صفقة المجنون شراء

----------


## سكاب

يعطيك العافيه سبقتني 
وانا متابعها معك
بالتوفيق

----------


## ابو ريماس

مساكم وصباحكم ورد   
ماشاءالله الله يعطيكم العافيه والمعذره منكم توني جاي كنت بره   
موفقين انشاءالله    
تقبلو تحياتي ... :Icon26:

----------


## خالد.الحربي

> قبل ما ننام خلونا نراقب صفقة المجنون شراء

  
فائدة الستوب الصحيح عتدما تكون الشروط مكتملة ربح باذن الله

----------


## eastern_knight

تم الخروج بمكسب 27 نقطة والحمدلله   
ومنتظرينه هيعمل إيه مع الويكلى بيفوت  
وربنا يكرم الجميع إن شاء الله

----------


## abd el rahman

slamo ailko ya shaba
am requsting to make chat room on the yahoo but my problem that my messanger can't cerate chat room for us
so if any one know who to make it please make it 
and after that we can divided our self to watch pairs
every two or three watch two paris
and so on and ofcourse mr khalid and shbekyand abo nawaes give us their recommendtion
and also we can make warsha fe el mondada but for chart only every end of trading day
but yahoo chat room for trading signal because it was faster than any other way
and am ready to cover more than 6 hour in this chat room
if you need me to do this
please we want to make this done max on the coming week
slamo ailko

----------


## سكاب

:Thumb:  :Thumb:  :Thumb: 
مبروك

----------


## سكاب

بالنسبه لموضوع غرفه للمحادثه 
خليني ابحث عن برنامج خفيف للمحادثه ونعمل لنا فيه غرفه خاصه للتداول
بالتوفيق

----------


## ابو ريماس

> بالنسبه لموضوع غرفه للمحادثه 
> خليني ابحث عن برنامج خفيف للمحادثه ونعمل لنا فيه غرفه خاصه للتداول
> بالتوفيق

  
ويش رايكم في البالتوك كان عندي رووووم في البالتوك تصدقون اذا تبون خلوني اشوفه  :Drive1:

----------


## abd el rahman

yes please do it

----------


## خالد.الحربي

البال تولك لا اراه مجدى نحن نحتاج الى عرض شارتات  
غدا باذن الله ساعطيكم برنامج مخصوص للفوركس احسن من البال تولك خلونا ننام الحين

----------


## ابو ريماس

> البال تولك لا اراه مجدى نحن نحتاج الى عرض شارتات  
> غدا باذن الله ساعطيكم برنامج مخصوص للفوركس احسن من البال تولك خلونا ننام الحين

   
تيب  :Inlove:

----------


## ماجد كو

حياكم يا شباب وبياكم  ما شاء الله عليكم متابعين شفت اخي خالد الشباب ما يقصرو ان شاء الله  :Thumb:   الان المجنون عند دعم 231.66  قوي والسعر يتذبذب بعدم وضوح الماكد ولننتظر نرى وتسلمممممممممممون

----------


## abd el rahman

this buy signal on gbp'jpy right or wrong and why

----------


## ماجد كو

اخي ابوعبدالرحمن هي اشارة شراء كانت متذبذبه ، لماذا لا تستخدم برنامج الصور الخاص بالويندوز اسهل ، يا اخوان بصراحه تكون الصورة اوضح بمراقبة الطريقة مع الفريمات العاليه عموما الان السعروصل الى نقطة اخرى 231.42  وهي فايبو ديلي وارتد سريعا منها عموما لنراقب انا كنت حاولت اتفلسف وادخل من النقطة السابقه لكن ضرب الاستوب طبعا الاشارة لم تظهر بعد وتسلموووووووووووووووووون

----------


## abd el rahman

see this for usd/jpy

----------


## ماجد كو

يا اخوان اشارة شراء على الدولار ين لاحظو كسر الترند للساعة ان شاء الله خير

----------


## ماجد كو

اعذروني المشاركة السابقة كان المفروض احطها قبل عشر دقائق تقريبا عدما كان السعر 115.25تقريبا  :Regular Smile:  نعم اخي عبدالرحمن ولاحظو المجنون والباوند دولار هناك تضارب

----------


## ماجد كو

هل هناك علاقة بين الباوند دولار والمجنون هل انعكاس؟؟

----------


## Alshourbagy

> هل هناك علاقة بين الباوند دولار والمجنون هل انعكاس؟؟

 العلاقه تجدها في هذه المشاركة لأخونا مختار  https://forum.arabictrader.com/showthread.php?t=33726

----------


## ماجد كو

الحمد لله على كل شي بعد ما رفعت الاستوب للمجنون حصلت كام نقطة وخرجت وبعدين طار لكن الحمد لله دخولي ايضا على الدولار ين ولازالت في السوق هناك اخبار بعد تقريبا 40 دقيقه لنحاذر ونخرج عند نقاط جيده، اشكرك اخي الشوربجي ساقراه  وتسلمممممممممممون

----------


## Amer133

الاسترالي بعد شق الأنفس
ثقيل الدم
مع إني حاسس إني داخل غلط :Regular Smile:

----------


## abd el rahman

mr khalid where is the room

----------


## ابو ريماس

> الاسترالي بعد شق الأنفس
> ثقيل الدم
> مع إني حاسس إني داخل غلط

   
مساكم الله بالخير اخواني ماشاءالله عليكم موفقين انشاءالل  
اخوي دخولك هنا كان خاطئ لانك مادخلت على الشروط وتاخرت الاشارات لاكن حضك حلو  :Regular Smile:  
ثاني شي ماجمل ان تدخل عندما تاتيك اشاره الشراء وبعدها على طول يكون الماكد فوق الصفر واللوقر قطع  نسبه النجاح انشاءالله 90 % باذن الله تعالى   
ادخل في صفقه مضمونه حتى لو انتضرت كثير لان استراتيجيه اسم على مسمى ((اقوى استراتيجيه))

----------


## ابو ريماس

> الاسترالي بعد شق الأنفس
> ثقيل الدم
> مع إني حاسس إني داخل غلط

    :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو ريماس

حـــمد لله على الســــــلامه اخوي مــــــاجد نورت المنتدى  
اتحــفنا يابــــاشـــا وبـــــدع كـــــذا ونـــــزل احـــــلى الفــــــرص  :Thumb:   
تمــــــنياتـي لكــ بالتــــوفيق  :Icon26:

----------


## ماجد كو

حياكم يا اخوان وبياكم   اهلين اخي ابوريماس ماشاء الله عليك الاحظ انك تدقق في اوقات الدخول  :Thumb:  هذا من الامور المهمه فعندما تظهر الاشارات مرة واحده تكون احسن الفرص،  ياخوان اقراؤ كتابة الاخ محتار من لنك الحبيب الشوربجي عن المجنون فعلا كلام جميل جدا .  لاتوجد فرص حاليا وربما نضيف النيوزلندي دولار مكان الاسترالي دولار ولكن السوق راح يحكم بايهما. يا اخوان هناك زوج لا اريد ان اذكره لانه من اخوان الين وعندنا ما يكفينا ولكني لاحظت عليه ان الاستوب لديه لايضرب بسهوله ماهو هذا الزوج  :Ohmy:  هوهو (الاسترالي ين ) اذا احد عنده فكره عنه يبلغنا  :Regular Smile: وتسلللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللمممون

----------


## خالد.الحربي

سلام يا اخواني 
نورت يا ماجد واحشنا  
اليوم ما دخلت انا الا على التشيفي دولار اخذت 11 نقطه والحمد لله  نراكم في المساء بس قبل لا اروح 
هذا الموقع ما وعدتكم به اتمنى من  ابو ريماس والشبيكي وعبدالرحمن يعملون لنا غرفة  باسم الاستراتيجية   www.tradingrooms.com 
نتناقش مساءا باذنه

----------


## abd el rahman

i ll do it now

----------


## abd el rahman

slamo aliko
all done
please every one intersted in the free chat room
  please make registrion on the web site that mr khaild write it www.tradingrooms.com 
and after that every one have to get user name and password
free no problem
and after that you will download the platform for this chat room
services it is very easy and it ll tke yo step by step don't worry
then you have to login in the plat form using your user name and password
and after that you will cilck on join a room from the bar in the plat form
you will see icion called premium room
"and after expand it you will see a room called "trend follower 
click on it and then you have to enter the password for the room which is "kkkk
and enjoy
i hope every one can join us am online now and untill 4 hour

----------


## euro trader

الله يبارك فيك يا اخ عبد الرحمن وان شاء الله سأقوم بتحميل البرنامج و نتقابل فى الروم

----------


## ماجد كو

هناك فرصة بيع على الباوند على الربع ساعة ، وعلى اليورو فرنك خمس دقائق انشاء الله راح ندخل الروم بس ربما لن اكون موجود الا متاخرا مشكور اخي عبدالرحمن

----------


## ماجد كو

بالنسبه لليورو فرنك هناك ترند قوي على الديلي هل يكسره ؟؟؟ لنرى

----------


## سكاب

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله
تسجيل حضور
بالنسبه للبرنامج حملناه و لم يشتغل عندي اذا احد من اهل السعوديه اشتغل معه يعلمنا 
وتقبلو ودي

----------


## abd el rahman

the proggrame didn't support arabic
please tell me what step face you u can't solve it

----------


## euro trader

البرنامج مش شغال عندى
وانا فى مصر ومش راضى يعمل كونيكت

----------


## abd el rahman

am also in egypt and it work 
no problem

----------


## ماجد كو

السوق اعطى اشارة شورت على الباوند دولار الخمس دقائق والسوق نايم ، انا رايح اتمرن شويه وراجع بعدين  :Regular Smile: سلامي لكم

----------


## خالد.الحربي

معليش مشغوول اليوم لكن هذي فرصة على الكيبل بيع الهدف 
تابعوها  
الشارت مو راضي يحمل اسف

----------


## سكاب

انا دخلت ورفعه استوبي قليلا فوق اخر قمه والى الان لم يضرب الاستوب
وهذا الشارت يابو الاء 
بالتوفيق

----------


## خالد.الحربي

> انا دخلت ورفعه استوبي قليلا فوق اخر قمه والى الان لم يضرب الاستوب
> وهذا الشارت يابو الاء 
> بالتوفيق

  
ما شاء الله والله انا حطيت الستوب 20 وطلعت وتوني جاي لقيته ضرب بسيطه خيرها بغيرها

----------


## خالد.الحربي

ايش رايكم في اشارة المجنون شراء متأخره شوي بس الترند على فوق

----------


## سكاب

السوق ميت 
والشباب نايمين 
 انا شايف الفرصه غير مشجعه على المجنون

----------


## خالد.الحربي

> السوق ميت 
> والشباب نايمين 
> انا شايف الفرصه غير مشجعه على المجنون

 صحيح السوق اليوم نايم  مفيش ولا فرصة حقيقية

----------


## ماجد كو

ايش صاير السوق نجوم ودوجي وخرابيط  :Regular Smile: اليورو فرنك ضرب الاستوب الباوند دولار مش عارف اتركه ولا اقفل الصفقة ايا كانت بالرغم من ان اتت اشارة  بيع مرة اخرى على الربع ساعة قبل قليل

----------


## abd el rahman

the market didn't trend at all ya shaba
and if you look in the g=bigger time fram you ll see that the market is getting ready to big move because it consalidatet alot today i see that today was two reall chance on on the gbp/jpy 
and the other on usd/jpy 
and please ya shaba take care from this setup we must enter when we see reall signal and don't forec or predict to trade with this setup because maybe sometimes it ll give you but also it may trap you alot
today i enter two false signal on gbp'jpy because i didn't wait the green to be above and i predict it befor it happen
and i got out the market after the two entery with lose 20 pip in each one 
and then i belive that i must to see all conditon not only 2 or 3 of them

----------


## خالد.الحربي

لا السوق ليس للتداول اليوم ابد يا ماجد  
عبدالرحمن  صحيح كلامك دائما الدخول يكون على جميع الشروط عيبنا اننا عندما نجلس على الشاشة نفرك ايدينا ونقول نبغى نتداول كان السوق ملكنا وهذا ما يجعلنا ندخل بتسرع 
نراكم غا باذن الله

----------


## ابو ريماس

يالله بالخير الناس رقوووود وابو ريماس يدور فرص اخر الليل   
يالله لونق يور ين  :012:        
تقبلو تحياتي

----------


## ابو ريماس

نيوزلندي دولار اشاره لونق          
تقبلو تحياتي .... :Icon26:

----------


## ابو ريماس

> نيوزلندي دولار اشاره لونق          
> تقبلو تحياتي ....

   
اخذت 11 نقطه وطلعت والحين بروح اتسحر وارجع اشوف ويش صار في اليورو ين

----------


## ابو ريماس

> يالله بالخير الناس رقوووود وابو ريماس يدور فرص اخر الليل   
> يالله لونق يور ين        
> تقبلو تحياتي

    
سويت اللي علي والباقي على الله تصبحون على خير خلاص قيدكم نايمين عارف مافي الا انا صاحي  :Nono:  :Nono:

----------


## الخالدي-13

> لا السوق ليس للتداول اليوم ابد يا ماجد 
> عبدالرحمن صحيح كلامك دائما الدخول يكون على جميع الشروط عيبنا اننا عندما نجلس على الشاشة نفرك ايدينا ونقول نبغى نتداول كان السوق ملكنا وهذا ما يجعلنا ندخل بتسرع 
> نراكم غا باذن الله

 من جد السوق ليس للتداول تداول ضعيف الظاهر حتى العملات امسكت معانا (صايمة)  :Yawn:  :Yawn:  :Yawn:  :Yawn:

----------


## ماجد كو

حياكم يا اخوان وبياكم   حصلت فرص حلوه في الصباح الباكر مدعوما بخبر للباوند دولار كان ايجابي لاحظو الفرصة بالمجنون اتمنى ان يكون احد استفاد منها ، ما تحليلكم لحالة التذبذب السابقه اعتقد بسبب وصول اليورو دولار والباوند دولار لاسعار تاريخيه قياسيه لاول مرة تصل اليها اليس كذلك الان لافرص :Ohmy: وتسلمممممممممممممون :Regular Smile:

----------


## abd el rahman

buy signal on 5 min gbp/jpy

----------


## ماجد كو

فعلا اخي عبدالرحمن انا دخلت في الباوند وان شاء الله خير والخبر ايضا لصالحة فهل يكسر الترند النازل لاربع ساعات ؟

----------


## ماجد كو

وهذا شارت الخمس دقائق يوضحلنا تعامله مع الترند القوي اعتقد في حالة الكسر عليه يمكن يرتفعه اكثر ويساعدنا في البقاء وان شاء الله خير

----------


## ماجد كو

المجنون حاليا اعتقد بانه مدعوما من الباوند دولار الا ان زوج الدولار ين لديه مقاومات عديده بالاعلى فاذا بدأ مؤشره صعودا فاعتقد في ذلك الوقت يكون المجنون مجنونا فعلا  :Regular Smile:  وتسلمممممممممون

----------


## ماجد كو

لاحظو الدولار ين ومنطقة الدعم واهمية ربطه بالمجنون حيث انه قريب يعطي اشارة لونج لنتابع ولاتسو الاخبار بعد حوالي 45 دقيقة بالمناسبه حققت هدفي بالباوند دولار ولله الحمد

----------


## Alshourbagy

لماذا لا يوجد أحد داخل غرفة المحادثه التي تم انشائها بالأمس؟؟

----------


## abd el rahman

i think that they don't like the chat room or maybe it didn't work with other brothers

----------


## ابو ريماس

> سويت اللي علي والباقي على الله تصبحون على خير خلاص قيدكم نايمين عارف مافي الا انا صاحي

        
مساكم الله بالخير ياخوان انا ماني عارف كيف انزل البرنامج وكيف ادخل على الغرفه اذا تم انشاءالله  
نبغى شويه اهتمام كذا ونسوي وقت للعمل ونكون متواجدين هناك ولا نخليها على الياهو وخلاص   
ويش رايكم      
تحقق الهدف ولله الحمد يورو ين

----------


## سكاب

السلام عليكم 
بالنسبه لبرنامج المحادثه لم يشتغل معي 
وانا بالسعوديه اذا احد من الاخوان شغال معه يعطينا خبر

----------


## ماجد كو

حياكم يا اخوان  كنت داخل صفقة للمجنون نشفت ريقي وكان خبر البيوت الجاهزة الامريكيه قبله بساعه تقريبا تم الدخول ولقد ارتفع الدولار ين وانخفض الباوند دولار نتيجة ارتفاع الدولار الجزئي الا ان المجنون ظل متذبذبا ولقد خرجت من الصفقة حفاضا عل النفس والحمد لله انها لم تؤثر . الان : راح اكون في راحة للصلاة وبشرب شاي ويمكن اتمشى تراني تعبت اليوم من الظهر  :Regular Smile: اتمنالكم التوفيق  وتسلمممممممممممممون

----------


## خالد.الحربي

> السلام عليكم 
> بالنسبه لبرنامج المحادثه لم يشتغل معي 
> وانا بالسعوديه اذا احد من الاخوان شغال معه يعطينا خبر

 شعال معي بس شابك مع اوربت  
المشكلة انه ثقيل على الكمبيوتر حقي بالاخص لما رفعت شارت هنق الجهاز عندي اضطريت اقفله. 
اليوم كله حلو واي اشارة حققت هدفها الف مبروك واعجبتني صفقة ابو ريماس ما انتبهنالها

----------


## ابو ريماس

ليه ماتخلوها على الياهو  ياشباب ماهو احسن

----------


## Alshourbagy

أنا أيضا أويد الياهو....طالما أن الكثير من الأخوه يشتكون من البرنامج.

----------


## خالد.الحربي

الياهو على بركة الله خلوني انزله ما عندي ياهو لكن معاكم 
هل هو زي الماسنجر

----------


## ابو ريماس

> الياهو على بركة الله خلوني انزله ما عندي ياهو لكن معاكم 
> هل هو زي الماسنجر

 نعم مثل الماسنجر  ولاكن نجتمع كلنا في روم واحد واحسن من الماسنجر بعد   
الاخوان الي يريدو متابعه الاستراتيجيه معنا يضعون ايميلاتهم لو تكرمتو على الياهو     
تقبلو تحياتي ....

----------


## eastern_knight

بسم الله  
منتظر إن شاء الله تكوين الغرفة اللى بعون الله تكون فاتحة خير على الجميع إن شاء الله  
إيميلى على الياهو [email protected] 
منتظر تفعيل الغرفة إن شاء الله 
وربنا يكرم الجميع إن شاء الله

----------


## خالد.الحربي

الكيبل  اشارة شراء  وبالله التوفيق

----------


## emadgomaa012

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته  جميع الزملاء . قبل كل شيىء احب اشكر من دلنى على هذا المنتدى القيم وبالاخص هذا الموضوع .....شخص ادين له بكثير من معلوماتى عن الفوركس برجاء الدعاء له بكل خير  ارجو تقبل رغبتى فى الانضمام اليكم وعسى ان يكون خيرا ان شاء الله  سامحونى لعدم مشاركتى قبل هذا ولكنى كنت متابع جيد  وهذا ايميلى [email protected] وجزا الله خيرا القائمين على هذه الاستراتييجيه

----------


## ابو ريماس

> الكيبل اشارة شراء وبالله التوفيق

  
ماشاءالله عليك اخوي ابو الآء توي كنت بنزلها جزاك الله خير  
وعلى فكره انشاءلله يؤكد لنا قوه الصفقه فريم الربع ساعه باذن الله تعالى  
ويعطينا االسهم بس    
وبالتوفيق   
على فكره الحين حنا في الياهو انا ومعي اخي رامي نريد الاخوان يجتهدو ونكون هناك علشان ندخل سوا مع بدايه الفرصه    
تقبلو تحياتي ...

----------


## ابو ريماس

وهاهو فريم الربع ساعه يؤكد لنا الفرصه وموفقين باذن الله تعالى

----------


## abd el rahman

am with you  [email protected]

----------


## خالد.الحربي

[email protected]
ضيفوني يا شباب لخوكم عليمي في الياهو هل نفتح غرقة او ماذا نريد الجميع تصلهم الرسالة

----------


## سكاب

[email protected]

----------


## NASSERALQAHTANI

> [email protected]
> ضيفوني يا شباب لخوكم عليمي في الياهو هل نفتح غرقة او ماذا نريد الجميع تصلهم الرسالة

   العليمي والله انا اضيفوني والا شوف لي دبره  [email protected]

----------


## ابوثابت

[email protected]

----------


## abunoas

[email protected]
وفقكم الله

----------


## أبو نورة

[email protected]

----------


## ماجد كو

حياكم يا اخوان  الكيبل لديه مقاومة عنيفه للترند  الديلي النازل   ايميلي [email protected] للاضافة مع الشكر   اخي خالد الاحظ دخولك دائما بعد الاخبار الامريكيه يعني في فترة المساء لدينا هل هي افضل اوقات التداول للطريقة ومشكور ياالحبيب .

----------


## الحســـــام

[email protected]
و تقبل الله صيامكم و طاعاتكم

----------


## خالد.الحربي

اللي ما دخل على الاشارة الاولى في الكيبل هذي اشارة ثانية تعزييييز

----------


## خالد.الحربي

المجنون برضه اشارة شراء
 بس يعدي البيفوت يكون في الصميم

----------


## خالد.الحربي

> حياكم يا اخوان  الكيبل لديه مقاومة عنيفه للترند الديلي النازل   ايميلي [email protected] للاضافة مع الشكر   اخي خالد الاحظ دخولك دائما بعد الاخبار الامريكيه يعني في فترة المساء لدينا هل هي افضل اوقات التداول للطريقة ومشكور ياالحبيب .

 عشان رمضان ههههههههه وتصادف كذا ...شوف اليوم الفرص الكبيره الحلوه جات في بداية  الفتره الاوربيه    
الشباب سوو كونفرس على الياهو بس ما ادري ايش صار الحين ...ابو ريماس بصدد عمل رووم اصة بالياهو برقم سري لكل من يرغب الاشتراك ..

----------


## NASSERALQAHTANI



----------


## خالد.الحربي

> الكيبل اشارة شراء وبالله التوفيق   الملف المرفق 89168

   
والحمد لله تحقق الهدف

----------


## sourour

فرصة جميلة

----------


## sourour

ضيفوني [email protected]

----------


## forex_syria

يصبحكم بالخير ومشكورين للأضافة fo[email protected]

----------


## bikaso

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته وفقكم الله لما يحبه ويرضاه من فضلكم برجاء الاضافه                                      [email protected] ولكم جزيل الشكر

----------


## bikaso

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته وفقكم الله لما يحبه ويرضاه من فضلكم برجاء الاضافه [email protected] ولكم جزيل الشكر

 [email protected]

----------


## ماجد كو

حياكم يا اخوان وبياكم  بالامس تشرفت بالحبيب الشبيكي (ماجد ) وقد اجتمعو الشباب عموما كيفية الاستفادة من الروم يحتاج نقاش من الجميع .  الان انا اراقب السوق الباوند في حالة كسر الترند الصاعد في فريم الاربع ساعات فاعتقد هناك ارتفاعا جديدا له وبالتالي علينا انتظار فرصة للارتداد ثم الدخول لونج وتسلمممممممممممون

----------


## bader1980jo

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
ارجوا اضافتي معكم ولكم جزيل الشكر [email protected]

----------


## Amer133

ضيفوني جزاكم الله خير [email protected]

----------


## ماجد كو

يا اخوان  طالما ان المجنون هو حاصل ضرب الباوند دولار والدولار ين فالمفروض نحلل الدولار ين والباوند دولار لاستنتاج صعوده ام هبوطه اليس كذلك .  طيب اليس اليورو ين ايضا حاصل ضرب الدولار ين واليورو دولار اليس كذلك يرجى الافادة  وتسلممممممممممممممممممممون

----------


## خالد.الحربي

> يا اخوان  طالما ان المجنون هو حاصل ضرب الباوند دولار والدولار ين فالمفروض نحلل الدولار ين والباوند دولار لاستنتاج صعوده ام هبوطه اليس كذلك .  طيب اليس اليورو ين ايضا حاصل ضرب الدولار ين واليورو دولار اليس كذلك يرجى الافادة  وتسلممممممممممممممممممممون

 وينك يا ماجد عن الكونفرس االلي امس 
على العموم سيعمل رووم باذن الله وسيضاف اليها من وضعوا ايميلاتهم كما ارجو ممن وضع ايميله ان يضيفني لديه حتى ادعوه لكونفرس لو اضطرنا ذلك وتاخر الرووم .

----------


## همس الوجود

ارجو اضافتي معكم [email protected]

----------


## I_MUSTAFA_I

ضيفوني جزاكم الله خير  [email protected]

----------


## خالد.الحربي

دولار كاد اشارة بيع والهدف 20 نقطه الى المقاومة باذن الله

----------


## ابوعافيه المصري

ممكن اضافتي [email protected]

----------


## خالد.الحربي

> دولار كاد اشارة بيع والهدف 20 نقطه الى المقاومة باذن الله

  
الف مبرووك تحقق وزياده ولله الحمد

----------


## سكاب

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله
تم بحمد الله انشاء غرفه محادثه تخص هذه الاستراتيجيه على برنامج inspek
وهذا رابط البرنامج حمله اول وبعدين سجل لك معرف من البرنامج نفسه بعد التجميل http://www.inspeak.com/index.php?APP...odule=download 
اسم الغرفه :trend
الرقم السري للغرفه:
kkk
وتقبلوا ودي

----------


## خالد.الحربي

> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله
> تم بحمد الله انشاء غرفه محادثه تخص هذه الاستراتيجيه على برنامج inspek
> وهذا رابط البرنامج حمله اول وبعدين سجل لك معرف من البرنامج نفسه بعد التجميل http://www.inspeak.com/index.php?APP...odule=download 
> اسم الغرفه :trend
> الرقم السري للغرفه:
> kkk
> وتقبلوا ودي

 الف شكر لاخونا الشبيكي ولنا لقاء غدا باذن الله الساعة 11 بتوقيت السعودية وكل من يحب ان  
يكون معنا . 
سنحاول شرح بعض النقاط على الاستراتيجية ونسمع اراءكم من جديد وانا اصغركم  . 
قد تكون الفرصة الاخيره التي نلقي الضوء فيها على الاستراتيجية نظرا لاقتراب العشر الاواخر  
ولاننا ببساطه ذكرنا كل ما فيها من ملابسات بالرغم من سهولتها . 
اتمنى من كل قلبي ان اكون وفقت في ما كتبته وراجيا من المولى عز وجل ان اكون سببا في ادخال  
البسمة لاي متداول وليعذرني من لم استطع الرد عليه  . 
تحياتي

----------


## mayar

شكرا لك اخى الحربى ومجهود ممتاز منك ولكن عندى مشكلة مع ذلك البرنامج  فهل يتم التجمع فى غرفة  تبع الياهو؟
بارك الله فيك
تحياتى

----------


## ابو ريماس

> شكرا لك اخى الحربى ومجهود ممتاز منك ولكن عندى مشكلة مع ذلك البرنامج فهل يتم التجمع فى غرفة تبع الياهو؟
> بارك الله فيك
> تحياتى

  
اسمحلي ان اقوم بالرد عليك بدلا من اخي خالد وسوف يكون التجمع بمشيئه الله تعالى  
في الرابط الموضح اعلاه تبع البرنامج يجب عليك تحميل البرنامج وعمل نك نيم خاص فيك   
وتدخل على الروووووم باذن الله تعالى   
هذاايميلي اخي اذ صعب عليك تحميل البرنامج  وانشاءالله تنحل مشكلتك  
[email protected] .com    
تقبل تحياتي ,,,,

----------


## Alshourbagy

أخي أبو ريماس...حاولت دخول الغرفة هذا الصباح ولكن رسالة تظهر وتقول أن الغرفة غير موجوده!!!! :Inlove:

----------


## سكاب

السلام عليكم 
بالنسبه للغرفه اذا لم يكن فيها اي عضو فتغلق 
لذلك ستجدها باذن الله بعد العشاء مفتوحه
تقبل ودي

----------


## سكاب

السلام عليكم 
بدايه موفقه ياشباب خاصه بعد ما شرح لنا كل شارده ووارده عن الاستراتيجيه من اخونا ابو الاء 
جزاه الله عنا كل خير
هذي فرصه على المجنون دخلناه وصابت هدفها 
وهذا الشارت

----------


## ابو ريماس

> السلام عليكم 
> بدايه موفقه ياشباب خاصه بعد ما شرح لنا كل شارده ووارده عن الاستراتيجيه من اخونا ابو الاء 
> جزاه الله عنا كل خير
> هذي فرصه على المجنون دخلناه وصابت هدفها 
> وهذا الشارت

   
مبرووووووووووك علينا الصفقه يابو حسين وصفات اخرى انشاءالله جايه في الطريق    
افتح الانسبيك اذا انت موجود    
تقبل تحياتي ....

----------


## ابو ريماس

وهاذي فرصه النيوزلندي دولار دخلت مع الاشاره وحققت الهدف ولله الحمد 30 نقطه  
جزاك الله خيرا يابو الآء على هاذي الاستراتيجيه الرائعه  
جعلها الله في موازين حسناتك

----------


## ابو ريماس

دخلنا على الاسترالي دولار تحقق الهدف 16 نقطه ولله الحمد        :012:    (( مــــــــــش حتقدر تغمض عينيك )) :012:

----------


## ابو ريماس

> دخلنا على الاسترالي دولار تحقق الهدف 16 نقطه ولله الحمد        (( مــــــــــش حتقدر تغمض عينيك ))

     
جاب الهدف وزياده بعد بس انا طلعت على 16 نقطه مثل مانتو عارفين يعني انا انسان قنوع  :012:    
اللهم لك الحمد

----------


## ابو ريماس

دخلنا على اشاره لونق المجنون  وحققنا 20 نقطه ولله الحمد             :012:       (( مش قادر اغمض عينيه ))           :012:        
تقبلو تحياتي ....

----------


## Amer133

صبحك الله بالخير يابوريماس 
والله شكله فاتني صيد طيب اليوم  :Doh: 
لكن الحمدلله على كل حال
أنا مبسوط لأنكم استفدتوا اليوم ولله الحمد والمنة
بس لا تنسونا المرة الجاية

----------


## ماجد كو

اخي العزيز ابوريماس  شكلك شغال من بدري منتظر السوق يفتح حتى تطبق الشغل  :Thumb: مبروك عليك بس انته داخل سكالبينج سريع  :Regular Smile:

----------


## abd el rahman

slamo ailko 
why the brother didn't enter the chat room

----------


## فهد الكويت

يااخوان مافي شرح للطريقة هذي 
لو سمحتوووووو

----------


## سلام نصرلله

السلام عليكم اخواني 
صراحة اني متحمس جدا للانشاء الغرفة...و لكن نزلت inspeak و لكن يبقى على حال (جاري الاتصال) لمدة طويلة و لم يدخل ابدا معي .... لا اعرف ان كان احدا عنده هذه المشكلة....ما رأيكم في برنامج بولتك ؟؟فقط اني اعطي وجهة نظر...... و ارجو ان احد يفيدني في المشكلة التي عندي

----------


## ماجد كو

لازلت اراقب الدولار ين لربما اعطانا اشارة للمجنون لونج لاحظو الشارتين

----------


## Amer133

ماجد بارك الله فيك  أو أحد الشباب يقدر يوضحلي 
وين المشكلة هنا ليش ضرب الستوب لوز؟

----------


## فهد الكويت

> السلام عليكم اخواني 
> صراحة اني متحمس جدا للانشاء الغرفة...و لكن نزلت inspeak و لكن يبقى على حال (جاري الاتصال) لمدة طويلة و لم يدخل ابدا معي .... لا اعرف ان كان احدا عنده هذه المشكلة....ما رأيكم في برنامج بولتك ؟؟فقط اني اعطي وجهة نظر...... و ارجو ان احد يفيدني في المشكلة التي عندي

  
نفس المشكلة ماعرف كيف الحل...  :Regular Smile:

----------


## Alshourbagy

> نفس المشكلة ماعرف كيف الحل...

 اذا كان عندك فير-وول يجب أن تجعله يسمح بتوصيل البرنامج بالنت

----------


## Alshourbagy

نتمني من جميع الأخوة الذين يعملون علي هذه الاستراتيجية المشاركه في الغرفة لتعم الفائده علي الجميع ...أعتقد أن المتابعه في الغرفة للفرص الصحيحة والمناقشات ستكون أسرع وأفضل.

----------


## ماجد كو

اخي امير  حسب معرفتى او الخطوط متباعده عن بعضها كثيرا  ثانيا اللوقر لديك لم يصل اصلا الى 15 وكان المفروض ان يكون صاعدا من 15 بعد ان يكون قد استقر اسفله .  الحمد لله رب العالمين  :Regular Smile:  بفضل الله ثم فضل اخي خالد تم تحقيق 40 نقطة تقريبا للمجنون وكان ممكن اكثر لاحظو كيف دخلنا عليه بناءا على المجنون وكان الباوند دولار امامه دعم قوي يومي ماشاء الله   اخي فهد اخي سلام الغرفه موجوده بس الشباب يمكن  :Regular Smile:  وحاول تنزل البرنامج لها الاول وكلام الحبيب الشوربجي اعتقد ضروري   وتسلممممممممممممممممون

----------


## NASSERALQAHTANI

> اخي امير  حسب معرفتى او الخطوط متباعده عن بعضها كثيرا  ثانيا اللوقر لديك لم يصل اصلا الى 15 وكان المفروض ان يكون صاعدا من 15 بعد ان يكون قد استقر اسفله .  الحمد لله رب العالمين  بفضل الله ثم فضل اخي خالد تم تحقيق 40 نقطة تقريبا للمجنون وكان ممكن اكثر لاحظو كيف دخلنا عليه بناءا على المجنون وكان الباوند دولار امامه دعم قوي يومي ماشاء الله   اخي فهد اخي سلام الغرفه موجوده بس الشباب يمكن  وحاول تنزل البرنامج لها الاول وكلام الحبيب الشوربجي اعتقد ضروري   وتسلممممممممممممممممون

   ماشاء الله ......الصيد موفق ياماجد

----------


## فهد الكويت

اسجل وكل شي تمام بس لاعرف اين هي ايقونة بعد الانتهاء من التسجيل بالبرنامج

----------


## ابو ريماس

> صبحك الله بالخير يابوريماس 
> والله شكله فاتني صيد طيب اليوم 
> لكن الحمدلله على كل حال
> أنا مبسوط لأنكم استفدتوا اليوم ولله الحمد والمنة
> بس لا تنسونا المرة الجاية

  
اخوي عمار مساك الله بالخير  
الفرص الجايه كثيره نحن كنا متابعين من الصباح انا واخوي الشبيكي واقتنصنا جميع الفرص  
ولله الحمد وحققنا تقريبا 60 نقطه اللهم زد وبارك         
تقبلو تحياتي ....

----------


## ابو ريماس

> اخي العزيز ابوريماس  شكلك شغال من بدري منتظر السوق يفتح حتى تطبق الشغل مبروك عليك بس انته داخل سكالبينج سريع

  
اهلين اخو ماجد  
لا عزيزي لم ادخل اسكابلنق او ايش شي انا اطبق الاستراتيجيه بحذافيرها ولله الحمد  
ولكن صفقتي ولله الحمد ان ارضى بما قسم الله لي ولاكن جميع ماطرحت جابت ماخذته من نقاط  
واكثر وانضر الى الشارتات وطبق انت عليها     :012:  ((اصحى بكير راح تشوف المجنون وين بيصير )) :012:    
تقبل تحياتي ....

----------


## ابو ريماس

> يااخوان مافي شرح للطريقة هذي 
> لو سمحتوووووو

 مساك الله بالخير اخوي فهد   
تجد شرح الاستراتيجيه في الصفحات الاولى من الموضوع   
ماقصر اخوي خالد قام بشرح الاستراتيجيه على الهواء مباشره في الروووووم  :Clap:   
واحنا تحت امرك اذا مانت فاهم شي كلمني وانا اشرحلك باذن الله تعالى تامر امر      
تقبل تحياتي ,,,

----------


## ابو ريماس

> اسجل وكل شي تمام بس لاعرف اين هي ايقونة بعد الانتهاء من التسجيل بالبرنامج

   
بعد الانتهاء من عمليه التسجيل ستجد البرنامج على سطح المكتب فقط كلك عليه راحي يتثبت البرنامج  
وبعدين افتح البرنامج وسوي عمليه التسجيل بنك نيم خاص فيك وباذن الله راح يصير كل شي تمام   
وبمناسبه انك تقول يطول هذا ممكن بسبب الاتصال عندك ربما يكون بطئ او شي واذا واجهتك مثل هاذي الصعوبه عندما يأتيك المربع جاري الاتصال بالانسبيك   وطووووووووووول معك   
افصله وارجع مره ثانيه سوي اتصال وانشاءالله تنحل المشكله   
هذا ايميلي وانا تحت امرك   [email protected]

----------


## Alshourbagy

أخزاني هذا المؤشر (SignalTrendFollower + SnapShot.mq4) عندما أضعه علي الشارت يظهر لثواني ثم يختفي ....هل هذا طبيعي؟

----------


## خالد.الحربي

ابو ريماس ماجد  شبيكي الف مبروك ولاحظت انكم افضل مني بكثير في اقتناص الفرص رغم اني حققت التارقت اليومي ولله الحمد . 
اليوم جميع الاشارات اعطت حتى على الازواج الغريبه مثل النيوزلندي جميعها حققت الاهداف والحمد لله ....لم نحلل .....لم نقرأ شارتات ....لم نقرأ شموع ....لم نقرأ ارقام .....لم نتعب في معرفة الدخول .....لم نتعب في الخروج من اصفقا بربح .....هنا يكمن جمال الاستراتيجية وفرحتي غامرة لاخواني . 
اخ امير ...الصفقة التي تقول اعطت ربح 20 نقطه اولا ثم ضربت الاستوب والسبب في الدولار ين كان على مقاومة قويه لم يخترقها وارتد معه المجنون ......ارى ان هذه النقطه ستحتاج شرح اوعدك ساقوم بشرحها بالتفصيل ..ولكن تعوض هذا الستوب بثلاث فرص ذهبيه  اعطت خير . 
اخ فهد الكويت . اكثر من شهر وانا اشرح واضع الحالات والارباح وترجمه مستفيضه. قد تكون لم تتابعنا وهذا هو السبب . 
اخي الشوربجي ..لا تستخدم الاكسيرت فهو تحت التجربه ويثقل الجهاز ..خلك مانيول( يدوي ) افضل .

----------


## خالد.الحربي

فرصة لاونق على المجنون الآن وبالله التوفيق

----------


## فهد الكويت

> بعد الانتهاء من عمليه التسجيل ستجد البرنامج على سطح المكتب فقط كلك عليه راحي يتثبت البرنامج  
> وبعدين افتح البرنامج وسوي عمليه التسجيل بنك نيم خاص فيك وباذن الله راح يصير كل شي تمام   
> وبمناسبه انك تقول يطول هذا ممكن بسبب الاتصال عندك ربما يكون بطئ او شي واذا واجهتك مثل هاذي الصعوبه عندما يأتيك المربع جاري الاتصال بالانسبيك وطووووووووووول معك   
> افصله وارجع مره ثانيه سوي اتصال وانشاءالله تنحل المشكله   
> هذا ايميلي وانا تحت امرك   [email protected]

 اخي بوريماس  بارك الله فيك المشكلة الحين بالتسجيل  هل التسجيل يكون بالموقع  او في نفس املربع الذي اضع فية اسمي  مكتوب تحت تسجيل  اظغط عليها واكتب كل شي  لكن لاتوجد ايقونة لكي اظغط عليها بعد انتهاء التسجيل ؟؟؟؟ :Regular Smile:

----------


## tohamy5

> اخي بوريماس   بارك الله فيك المشكلة الحين بالتسجيل  هل التسجيل يكون بالموقع  او في نفس املربع الذي اضع فية اسمي  مكتوب تحت تسجيل  اظغط عليها واكتب كل شي   لكن لاتوجد ايقونة لكي اظغط عليها بعد انتهاء التسجيل ؟؟؟؟

 نفس المشكله عندى يا جماعة .... وتحياتى الخاصة للأخ خالد والأخ الشبيكى

----------


## ابو ريماس

> اخي بوريماس   بارك الله فيك المشكلة الحين بالتسجيل  هل التسجيل يكون بالموقع  او في نفس املربع الذي اضع فية اسمي  مكتوب تحت تسجيل  اظغط عليها واكتب كل شي   لكن لاتوجد ايقونة لكي اظغط عليها بعد انتهاء التسجيل ؟؟؟؟

  
نعم اكثر الاشخاص يعانون من هاذي المشكله وهي ممكن تكون من البرنامج نفسه   
فهمت قصدك وهو عندما تقوم بتعبئبه البيانات وتضع علامه (صح ) على موافق لاتفعل معك امر التسجيل صحيح  
اهم شي انك نزلت البرنامج وثبته انا ساحاول باذن الله تعالى ان اعمل لك نك نيم باسمك وارسله لك على الخاص   
لتدخل عليه    
تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق .....

----------


## همس الوجود

> فرصة لاونق على المجنون الآن وبالله التوفيق

 ضرب الوقف وان شاء الله تتعوض

----------


## فهد الكويت

> نعم اكثر الاشخاص يعانون من هاذي المشكله وهي ممكن تكون من البرنامج نفسه   
> فهمت قصدك وهو عندما تقوم بتعبئبه البيانات وتضع علامه (صح ) على موافق لاتفعل معك امر التسجيل صحيح  
> اهم شي انك نزلت البرنامج وثبته انا ساحاول باذن الله تعالى ان اعمل لك نك نيم باسمك وارسله لك على الخاص   
> لتدخل عليه    
> تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق .....

  الله يجزاك كل خير  تعبناك معنا ومنتظرك ياخوي   :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو ريماس

> الله يجزاك كل خير   تعبناك معنا ومنتظرك ياخوي

  
اخوي فهد التسجيل فيه مشكله من نفس البرنامج  
كذا شخص يعانون منها عند انتهاء المشكله تستطيع التسجيل باذن الله تعالى  
والمعذره منك

----------


## فهد الكويت

> اخوي فهد التسجيل فيه مشكله من نفس البرنامج  
> كذا شخص يعانون منها عند انتهاء المشكله تستطيع التسجيل باذن الله تعالى  
> والمعذره منك

    انا الي اعتذر اذا ازعجتك معي واخذت من وقتك بارك الله فيك وجعلك عون لأخوانك   جزاك الله خيرا .......  :Regular Smile:

----------


## ماجد كو

اخي ابوريماس عجب تقول تكفيييييييييييك 20 نقطه في اليوم ليش تزود  :Regular Smile:   اخي خالد من تواضع لله رفعه يا استاذ .  اخواني حاولت ادخل الانسبيك من فتره دون فائده تذكر ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ بالنسبه للمجنون دخلت عليه مرة اخرى وطلعت بعدد بسيط من النقاط مع انه وصل الى 30 نقطه خوافففففففففف :Drive1:  اليورو فرنك دخلت عليه وغلبني بس طلعت منه ب17 نقطه  :Regular Smile:  والحمد لله وايدي وكلتني ودخلت الحين على الكندي دولار مش عارف ليه  والله يستر . وتسلممممممممممممممون

----------


## ابو ريماس

> اخي ابوريماس عجب تقول تكفيييييييييييك 20 نقطه في اليوم ليش تزود  اخي خالد من تواضع لله رفعه يا استاذ .  اخواني حاولت ادخل الانسبيك من فتره دون فائده تذكر ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ بالنسبه للمجنون دخلت عليه مرة اخرى وطلعت بعدد بسيط من النقاط مع انه وصل الى 30 نقطه خوافففففففففف اليورو فرنك دخلت عليه وغلبني بس طلعت منه ب17 نقطه  والحمد لله وايدي وكلتني ودخلت الحين على الكندي دولار مش عارف ليه والله يستر . وتسلممممممممممممممون

   
هلا اخوي ماجد اعتقد انا قلت في كلامي اخي الكريم اني ادخل بحساب واخذ تارقتي اليوم 20 نقطه ولله الحمد   
وباقي الصفقات ادخل عليها بحساب صغير وهذا من اجل ان امارس الاستراتيجيه اكثر واكثر اكيد فهمت علي  :Regular Smile:    
تقبل تحياتي ....

----------


## tohamy5

مش عارف ليه الأخ الشبيكى مختار البرنامج ده .... حقيقى ده برنامج ينرفز .... ماهو فيه برامج كتير أوى غيره ومافيهاش تعقيد فى التسجيل ولا فى الدخول ... ياريت تختار غيره ... أنا مش هاقترح برنامج تانى , لكن ياريت الأخ الشبيكى يشوف غير البرنامج ده لأنه صاحب الفكره ... ويكون مشكور علشان مانعذبش الناس معانا

----------


## سكاب

السلام عليكم 
والله ما عرفت الا هالبرنامج لانه شبيه بالبالتوك ويمكن استخدام الصوت ويدعم اللغه العربيه 
البالتوك افضل ولكن تحتاج ان تدفع فلوس لكي تصنع روم مناسبه 
واذا عندك برنامج شبيه دلنا عليه اكون لك من الشاكرين
بالنسبه للتسجيل موقوف اليوم لان السيرفر عليه صيانه 
ممكن ساعات وبفتحوا التسجيل
وتقبل ودي

----------


## ماجد كو

يا اخوان كيف الحال اليوم اخي ابوريماس ما هي اخبارك انا بصراحة دخلت المجنون في الصباح وحققت الحمد لله تقريبا 27 نقطة  لكن للاسف دخلت على الاسترالي دولار وضرب اللوس يعني لازم كذا  :Ohmy:  ودخلت بالامس بالليل متاخر وما نفع والحمدلله على كل شي .  لاحظ اعتقد ان اليورو دولار هذه تعتبر تصحيح الان الرجوع بالرغم من ان الطريقة تعطي اشارات وتسلمممممممممممممممون

----------


## فهد الكويت

اليوم نايمين الشباب 
ان شاءالله تكونون بخير

----------


## Amer133

> اليوم نايمين الشباب 
> ان شاءالله تكونون بخير

 الشباب قالوا ممكن يخف الشغل في العشر الأواخر

----------


## فهد الكويت

وينكم ياشباب عسى ماشر

----------


## abd el rahman

slamo ailko
khalid we need you opiion in this signal

----------


## خالد.الحربي

> slamo ailko
> khalid we need you opiion in this signal

  
الفرصة الآن على الخمس دقائق لونق المجنون والهدف 69. 
فرصتك جيده بس نحتاج تقفيلة الشمعه هذي للتأكيد لو اصبحت دوجي لن ندخل

----------


## ابووخالد

استاذ خالد لدي سؤالين بارك الله فيك 
السؤال الاول : هل يعني فرصة دخول خمس دقائق ان الزوج سيصعد خلال خمس دقائق؟ 
السؤال الثاني : ماهي شمعة الدوجي ؟ 
تحياتي

----------


## fsherman

أخى الكريم kkk555 
تحية طيبة وجزاك الله كل خير وجعله فى موازين حسناتك
ممكن أسأل فى موضوع أخر 
كان لحضرتك موضوع قيم عن FXIGOR(T-S-R)  وكنت متحمس ليه جدا
ممكن نعرف إيه أخر أخباره ...خصوصا إنك كنت بتقول إنه محقق أرباح جيدة 
ولك كل الشكر والتقدير

----------


## خالد.الحربي

> استاذ خالد لدي سؤالين بارك الله فيك 
> السؤال الاول : هل يعني فرصة دخول خمس دقائق ان الزوج سيصعد خلال خمس دقائق؟ 
> السؤال الثاني : ماهي شمعة الدوجي ؟ 
> تحياتي

 اي جميع الشروط تطابقت في شارت الخمس دقائق وليس معناه انه سيرتفع خلال الخمس دقائق 
عندما تتطابق الشروط على فريم اعلى ستطول المده ويكبر الهدف كل فريم وله هدفه يتناسب طردي مع مدته يعني مثلا الخمس هدفها  30 نقطه  الاربع ساعات هدفها 150 كمثال وطبعا المده تختلف  
اما عن الدوجي فهي شمعه تشبه علامة الزائد +  تنبيء بانعكاس السعر او ارتداد الترند  
هنا تجد الاشكال مشروحه تحياتي   http://www.aboutcurrency.com/content/view/204/109/

----------


## خالد.الحربي

> أخى الكريم kkk555  تحية طيبة وجزاك الله كل خير وجعله فى موازين حسناتك ممكن أسأل فى موضوع أخر  كان لحضرتك موضوع قيم عن FXIGOR(T-S-R) وكنت متحمس ليه جدا ممكن نعرف إيه أخر أخباره ...خصوصا إنك كنت بتقول إنه محقق أرباح جيدة   ولك كل الشكر والتقدير

 اي والله انه ارباحه جيده لكن مشكلته في متابعته اللحظيه اللي في البال تولك ولازم تشترك بالنسبه للعرب وهذا زعلني منهم يعني ليه هم ببلاش وانا اشترك    لذلك ربي هداني لهذي الطريقه وعلى فكره تراها فيها شبه كثير لانه تتبع للترند والدخول ليس على الاختراقات بل على الريتريسمنت للاختراق يعني لما يخترق يريح عشان يكمل احنا هنا ندخل . مع ذلك مازلت من فتره واخرى اتابع الموضوع معهم في الموقع حقهم عن المستجدات
 بس بصراحه الطريقه هذي اخذت كل وقتي الحالي .

----------


## fsherman

> اي والله انه ارباحه جيده لكن مشكلته في متابعته اللحظيه اللي في البال تولك ولازم تشترك بالنسبه للعرب وهذا زعلني منهم يعني ليه هم ببلاش وانا اشترك    لذلك ربي هداني لهذي الطريقه وعلى فكره تراها فيها شبه كثير لانه تتبع للترند والدخول ليس على الاختراقات بل على الريتريسمنت للاختراق يعني لما يخترق يريح عشان يكمل احنا هنا ندخل . مع ذلك مازلت من فتره واخرى اتابع الموضوع معهم في الموقع حقهم عن المستجدات
>  بس بصراحه الطريقه هذي اخذت كل وقتي الحالي .

 مشكور على جهودك ومتابعاتك
وربنا يوفقك إن شاء الله لكل خير

----------


## خالد.الحربي

> الفرصة الآن على الخمس دقائق لونق المجنون والهدف 69. 
> فرصتك جيده بس نحتاج تقفيلة الشمعه هذي للتأكيد لو اصبحت دوجي لن ندخل

  
هذي فرصة اخونا عبدالرحمن على الاربع ساعات والهدف dr2تقريبا 75 نقطه    
هذي فرصة المجنون ماشيه بطريقها الصحيح ولله الحمد

----------


## waleed

اخونا في الله kkk555 .... جزاك لله كل خير على هذا المجهود الكبير وجعلة في ميزان حسناتك 
لو أمكن تكمل جميلك وتجمع كل الاسترتيجية في صفحة واحدة وبالترتيب حتى تتم الفائدة ولزيادة التركيز ... 
وتسلم

----------


## NASSERALQAHTANI

فرصة
NZDUSD
GBPUSD

----------


## فهد الكويت

> اخونا في الله kkk555 .... جزاك لله كل خير على هذا المجهود الكبير وجعلة في ميزان حسناتك 
> لو أمكن تكمل جميلك وتجمع كل الاسترتيجية في صفحة واحدة وبالترتيب حتى تتم الفائدة ولزيادة التركيز ... 
> وتسلم

   والله انا مؤيد لطلبك بس ماظنتي بيتوفر هذا الاقتراح حاليا   انصحك تقرأ اول 10 صفحات من الموضوع  وان شاءالله بتشوف خير بأذن الله الكريم   :Asvc:

----------


## الكتاب المستبين

السلام عليكم أيها الأخوة 
أنا و الله من المتابعين لهذا الموضوع من خلف الكواليس 
بما أن الإنشغال بالعشر الأواخر قد انقضى و نسأل الله القبول و حسن العاقبة 
فأرى إعادة الحياة لهذا الموضوع و بقوة جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## بو زايد

أين الشباب ولماذا كل هذا الانقطاع 
الموضوع جداً قيم  ولا نعلم سبب الاختفاء

----------


## خالد.الحربي

الف شكر للجميع  وكل عام والجميع بخير 
 وسنقوم بوضع الفرص حسب ما نراها والأن دخلنا بيع على اخر اشاره للمجنون  والهدف 23545    150 نقطه وبالله التوفيق

----------


## ماجد كو

هاه كيف حالكم يا شباب   شوفو ابداعات اليوم للمجنون وتسلموووووووووووووووووووووون

----------


## ابوثابت

وين انتم لا اجدكم في الغرفه

----------


## *توكلت على الله*

وين الشباب بطلتو الورشه

----------


## twoseas

رحباالقدكنت من متابعي المداخلات ولكن من وراء الكواليس . لقد اعجبتني الأستراجية كثيرا والف شكر للاخ خالد وس هل ما زلتم تستعملون هذه الطريقة ام وجدتم انهالا تصلح على المدى البعيد وتقبلوا مني جزيل  :No3:

----------


## خالد.الحربي

> رحباالقدكنت من متابعي المداخلات ولكن من وراء الكواليس . لقد اعجبتني الأستراجية كثيرا والف شكر للاخ خالد وس هل ما زلتم تستعملون هذه الطريقة ام وجدتم انهالا تصلح على المدى البعيد وتقبلوا مني جزيل

 اولا  اسف لانقطاعي لانشغالي الدائم ولكنني معكم دوما . 
ثانيا انا القصد من موضوعي هذا ان اضعك على الطريق وانت حر لترى ما يناسبك . 
ثالثا الاستراتيجية  ليست جيده بل ممتازه وانا لا استغني عنها ابدا ويمكنك عمل باك تست وترى النتائج .(((   قمت باستخدام مؤخرا فريم النصف ساعه فقط عليها وذلك لانشغالي عن المتابعه وكانت النتيجة هذه الصفقه 450 نقطه ولله الحمد  ومن ثم 200 نقطه جميعهم شراء على النصف ساعه  .   
رابعا  ترى الكتب كثيره في المكتبه ولكن لا احد يجبرك على قراءتها فانا اكتب وقد لا اتابع كثيرا ولكني احس انه من واجبي ان اكتب لمن يريد ان يستفيد . 
خامسا وعدتكم باول الموضوع انني ساستخلص الاستراتيجيات القويه وانا اعد الآن للاستراتيجية الثانيه وهي باسم دوللي ساقوم بشرحها باذن الله بموضوع مستقل وهي بقوة هذه الاستراتيجية   . 
سادسا اقوى الاستراتيجيات والتي هداني اليها ربي هي استراتيجية الجارية وقمت بتطويرها وستكون الاخيره باذن المولى .......سؤلت عن الجارية ومعناها  
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ((((انا لما طغا الماء حملناكم في الجارية )))    صق الله العظيم   
الجارية هي السفينه والتي تجري في الماء ....العملات هي بحر لجي  متلاطم الاطراف ان لم تعرف كيف تسبح او تسير معه يغرقك بسهولة ولا تستطيع ان تبحر به الا بسفينه تمشي مع التيار  ولا تعكسه وتحملك لبر الامان ((((  استراتيجية الجاريه ))))   
تحياتي

----------


## Amer133

الحمدلله على السلامة يابو آلاء
والله لك وحشة و وانا سعيد جدا بوجودك
ويشرفني بأن أتابع معك مجددا 
ومازلت من اشد المعجبين بالاستراتيجية وهناك بعض الاقتراحات لعل ان ياتي لها وقت انشاء الله

----------


## خالد.الحربي

> الحمدلله على السلامة يابو آلاء
> والله لك وحشة و وانا سعيد جدا بوجودك
> ويشرفني بأن أتابع معك مجددا 
> ومازلت من اشد المعجبين بالاستراتيجية وهناك بعض الاقتراحات لعل ان ياتي لها وقت انشاء الله

  
الله يسلمك ويخليك امير باخلاقك قبل اسمك  
والله ما جيت من بريطانيا الا قبل اسبوع والحمد لله وان شاء الله ما انشغل هاليومين لاني ناوي اطرح الاستراتيجية الثانيه . 
يا ليت تنورنا بملاحظاتك لاني ناوي ما انتقل الى الاستراتيجية الثانيه الا  لما استطرد  جميع جوانب هذه الاستراتيجية . 
نراك مجددا في استراتيجية دوللي الجديده باذن الله .

----------


## Amer133

> الله يسلمك ويخليك امير باخلاقك قبل اسمك  
> والله ما جيت من بريطانيا الا قبل اسبوع والحمد لله وان شاء الله ما انشغل هاليومين لاني ناوي اطرح الاستراتيجية الثانيه . 
> يا ليت تنورنا بملاحظاتك لاني ناوي ما انتقل الى الاستراتيجية الثانيه الا لما استطرد جميع جوانب هذه الاستراتيجية . 
> نراك مجددا في استراتيجية دوللي الجديده باذن الله .

 الله يبارك فيك 
في الحقيقة هي ليست ملاحظات وانما اقتراحات وتحتاج إلى شرح مطول نوعا ما
وهي تتلخص في كيفية تفادي الاشارات الكاذبة وابعاد موضع الستوب احيانا
والدخول قبل الانفجار أو معه ومعرفة أماكن انعكاس الترند والاستفادة من اي انعكاس و..............
فبودي أن تبدأ وانشاء الله الحديث سيكون متواصل

----------


## خالد.الحربي

يرفع للتذكير والمتابعة

----------


## القلزم

يعطيك الغافيه اخوي  
هل تثبيتها على الشارت هاكذا

----------


## limo_trader

> البيع يكون العكس تماما    الملف المرفق 83941    
> اتمنى اني قد استطعت ان اشرح الموضوع بسهوله بالرغم من اني مجهد ولا اريد سوى الدعاء   
> هنا تجد التمبليت والمؤشرات فحظ سعيد وصيد موفق باذن الله   TrendFollower.zip - forex, trend, follower 
> او انزله من هنا  الملف المرفق 83943

 لا اجد كلمه لاشكرك بها اجمل من جزاك الله كل خير

----------


## Amer133

أخوي ابو آلاء 
السلام عليكم ورحمة  الله
عندي استفسار ودي تجاوبني عليه
كيف تقنص الترند من قبل أن يتحول؟
لو تلاحظ الصورة انا داخل شراء على اليوروين على امل ان يتحول الترند لأنه زودها  :Big Grin: 
وفي طريقة اسويها لكن فيها تأخر
بارك الله فيك

----------


## خالد.الحربي

> أخوي ابو آلاء 
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> عندي استفسار ودي تجاوبني عليه
> كيف تقنص الترند من قبل أن يتحول؟
> لو تلاحظ الصورة انا داخل شراء على اليوروين على امل ان يتحول الترند لأنه زودها 
> وفي طريقة اسويها لكن فيها تأخر
> بارك الله فيك

 قد يفيدك هذا التمبليت  Trend Follower - 5min Basic.rar 
لاحظ عندما يقطع اللوقر الاحمر الخط الاحمر وعندما يقطع اللوقر الاخضر الخط الاخضر  
لاحظ ما يقوله لك الماكد  
يعمل على النصف والخمس فريم 
تحياتي

----------


## القلزم

السلام عليكم اخوي 
انا استخذم استراتيجيتك  
ولكن على شارت الدقيقه لا استخدم الالوان بل تركيزي الاساسي على المواشر الذي بالون الوردي اذا طلع فوق اخد صفقت بيع واذا لامس تحت اقفل الصفقه واخدصفقه اخري شراء وهكذا طالع نازل  
ارجوا متابعت الموضوع من الموجودين واتمنى الافائده للجميع

----------


## متفائل محبوب

شكرا

----------


## القلزم

اين المتابعين والمهتمين

----------


## www

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
الاخ الفاضل أبو آلاء .. 
الله يجزيك خير الجزاء على جهدك وحبك للخير ..
قرأت جميع الصفحات لاهتمامي بالموضوع وإعجابي بالطريقة .. بارك الله فيك
لماذا الانقطاع إخواني لأن الجديد عندما يدخل ويرى الموضوع انقطع يصاب بالإحباط بارك الله فيكم 
اخي خالد كيف أحصل على تقاطعات الكيو كيو آي ؟؟
وكذلك مؤشر الخطوط الخضراء والصفراء التي تساعد في اتخاذ القرار ؟؟ 
دمت مع الشكر الجزيل

----------


## خالد.الحربي

> السلام عليكم اخوي 
> انا استخذم استراتيجيتك  
> ولكن على شارت الدقيقه لا استخدم الالوان بل تركيزي الاساسي على المواشر الذي بالون الوردي اذا طلع فوق اخد صفقت بيع واذا لامس تحت اقفل الصفقه واخدصفقه اخري شراء وهكذا طالع نازل  
> ارجوا متابعت الموضوع من الموجودين واتمنى الافائده للجميع

 اولا انا آسف لانقطاعي لضروف شغلي   
حاولت دراسة ما تقول ولكن طريقة غير مضمونه وتختلف عن الاشتراتيجية بتاتا  
تذبذب المجنون العالي لن ينجح هذه الطريقة والله اعلم  
انصح بقوة الالتزام التام بشروط الاستراتيجية

----------


## خالد.الحربي

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> الاخ الفاضل أبو آلاء .. 
> الله يجزيك خير الجزاء على جهدك وحبك للخير ..
> قرأت جميع الصفحات لاهتمامي بالموضوع وإعجابي بالطريقة .. بارك الله فيك
> لماذا الانقطاع إخواني لأن الجديد عندما يدخل ويرى الموضوع انقطع يصاب بالإحباط بارك الله فيكم 
> اخي خالد كيف أحصل على تقاطعات الكيو كيو آي ؟؟
> وكذلك مؤشر الخطوط الخضراء والصفراء التي تساعد في اتخاذ القرار ؟؟ 
> دمت مع الشكر الجزيل

 تفضل وغير الاعدادات كما هو موضح   ###QQE_Alert_MTF_v2###.rar     
اما الخطوط الخضراء والصفراء لم اعرف ما تقصد

----------


## خالد.الحربي

يا اخوان هذا الموضوع لكم وليس لي   
فان غبت يجب ان يتفاعل الغير 
انا اعرف متى وكيف اتداول والكتابة تضيف لي عبء آخر فقط لا غير وعندما ارى تفاعل اتفاعل معكم ولكم فقط  والا لا يضيرني شيء  
هو لكم انتم ان اردتم ان تحيووه او تهملوه  
اخر عملية 70 نقطه ولله الحمد

----------


## ابو ماجد

أ ن شاء الله الشباب مايقصرون وعن نفسي بتابع الاستراتجية واذا تهيئت أي فرصه سأعرضها هنا حتى تلقي نظرتك عليها وتقيمها او جمع أراء الشباب حولها في حالة انشغالك كما ان وجودك مهم لأحياء الاستراتجيه فأنت صاحبها واعلم بخفاياها  
تحياتي

----------


## خالد.الحربي

> أ ن شاء الله الشباب مايقصرون وعن نفسي بتابع الاستراتجية واذا تهيئت أي فرصه سأعرضها هنا حتى تلقي نظرتك عليها وتقيمها او جمع أراء الشباب حولها في حالة انشغالك كما ان وجودك مهم لأحياء الاستراتجيه فأنت صاحبها واعلم بخفاياها  
> تحياتي

  
انا مستعد دوما ولكن يأتي اوقات احس انني اكلم نفسي هذا ما عنيته   
احس انه واجب وعبيء كبير  
فعندما ارى انه لا جدوى من الاستمرار اقف  
لم ارجع لكتابة الموضوع الا بعد سؤال القلزم لي على الخاص ورأيت انه هناك اشخاص تستفيد

----------


## queepx

السلام عليكم
تبدو رائعة  ولي راي و ارجو الرد عليه يا اخ خالد 
   ((( ارجو منك مراجعة _slope line dirction_ فستجد انك لو التزمت دخول و خروج بمعني عند اعطاء اللون الاحمر دخول صفقة بيع و عند اعطاء اللون الازرق دخزل شراء و خصوصا علي العملات كبيرة الحركة اليوميه فستجد انك رابح علي نهاية اليوم عني الدخول و الخروج علي مدار ال 24 ساعة ممكن اكسبيرت يقوم بذاللك و قد قمت بمراجعة ذاللك طوال ال 3 ايام ماضية فارجو منك مراجعة ذاللك و الرد )))(قد يكون هناك صفقات خسرانه ولكن الصفقات الكسبانه تغطي و تزيد بمعني ممكن يعطي اللون الاحمر ثم الازرق بعد4 شمعات و تكون خسرت حوالي 50 نقطة و لكن يوميا لابد من حدوث اتجاه واحد له يعطي يه ما لا يقل عن 100-150 نقطة رجو المراجعة  شكراا

----------


## euro trader

السلام عليكم 
نصيحه لكم يا اخوانى ,, هذه الطريقه من اقوى الطرق فى المتاجره فى اى سوق واى زوج واى عمله واى سلعه
ولكن عليكم بفهمها جيدا ومعرفة حالات واشكال الجابى المختلفه مع حركة السعر ..
وانصحكم بمراجعة موضوع الطريقه على المنتدى الاجنبى ... 
اخوكم
                                                                                                                                  eng_forex171

----------


## احمد الصالح

على الحرام ماني فاهم شي 
على اي حال انا اشكرك اكيد لأنك قدرت تلفت نظري 
مع اني بصراحة اكثر شي بكرهو بالشاشة المجنون 
اضافة للذهب والفضة والنفط والداو جونز والنازداك

----------


## ابو عمرو 888

:016: السلام عليكم انا متابع جديد ومش فاهم الاستراتيجية اوى ......
فهل هذة فرصة للبيع..... :Asvc:  :Asvc:

----------


## خالد.الحربي

> السلام عليكم
> تبدو رائعة ولي راي و ارجو الرد عليه يا اخ خالد 
> ((( ارجو منك مراجعة _slope line dirction_ فستجد انك لو التزمت دخول و خروج بمعني عند اعطاء اللون الاحمر دخول صفقة بيع و عند اعطاء اللون الازرق دخزل شراء و خصوصا علي العملات كبيرة الحركة اليوميه فستجد انك رابح علي نهاية اليوم عني الدخول و الخروج علي مدار ال 24 ساعة ممكن اكسبيرت يقوم بذاللك و قد قمت بمراجعة ذاللك طوال ال 3 ايام ماضية فارجو منك مراجعة ذاللك و الرد )))(قد يكون هناك صفقات خسرانه ولكن الصفقات الكسبانه تغطي و تزيد بمعني ممكن يعطي اللون الاحمر ثم الازرق بعد4 شمعات و تكون خسرت حوالي 50 نقطة و لكن يوميا لابد من حدوث اتجاه واحد له يعطي يه ما لا يقل عن 100-150 نقطة رجو المراجعة شكراا

  
السلوب هذا حكاية لوحدها 
هناك عدة استراتيجيات تعتمد عليه فقط مثل استراتيجية ترند سلوب دايركشن  
هناك استراتيجية سهله تعتمد عليه ايضا وهي ان يكون جميع فريمات الوقت نفس السلوب والدخول على الخمس دقائق 
لكن لا يصلح الا مع اتجاه السوق للترند اما في التذبذب قد يخسرك  
جرب غير فترة السلوب الى22 في المس دقائق وقوللي ايه رايك

----------


## خالد.الحربي

> السلام عليكم 
> نصيحه لكم يا اخوانى ,, هذه الطريقه من اقوى الطرق فى المتاجره فى اى سوق واى زوج واى عمله واى سلعه
> ولكن عليكم بفهمها جيدا ومعرفة حالات واشكال الجابى المختلفه مع حركة السعر ..
> وانصحكم بمراجعة موضوع الطريقه على المنتدى الاجنبى ... 
> اخوكم
> eng_forex171

 يا سلام عليك  
جربتها انا بالسوق السعودي وشيء لا يصدق

----------


## خالد.الحربي

> السلام عليكم انا متابع جديد ومش فاهم الاستراتيجية اوى ......
> فهل هذة فرصة للبيع.....

 ليس صحيح  
راجع الشروط 
الماكد تحت الصفر  
اللوقر نازل من فوق  
تناغم الالوان

----------


## ابو عمرو 888

[quote=kkk555;557590]ليس صحيح  
ممكن عند توافر فرصة وضع شارت مع توضيح الشروط عليه :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 
حتى اتمكن من متابعتكم ولكم جزيل الشكر :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):

----------


## خالد.الحربي

[quote=سعد سالم نجدى;557608] 

> ليس صحيح  
> ممكن عند توافر فرصة وضع شارت مع توضيح الشروط عليه
> حتى اتمكن من متابعتكم ولكم جزيل الشكر

 ابشر  
هذا شرح على الطاير

----------


## ابو عمرو 888

[quote=kkk555;557624][quote=سعد سالم نجدى;557608] 
ابشر  
هذا شرح على الطاير  
شكرا لسرعة الرد .... :Eh S(7): 
و اتمنى لكم التوفيق 
وياريت نعمل ورشة عمل لمتابعة الفرص...

----------


## queepx

الف شكر لك يا اخ خالد علي الاستجابة السريعة 
فعلا عند تغيير الي 22 بقي افضل لكن هل هي طريقة عمل كويسه ام ماذا 
ارجو لينكات الموضيع الاخري التي تتعلق بهذا الموشر
و شكرااااااا

----------


## queepx

اخي  خالد لقد قمت بوضعه علي 30 اعطي نتائج مبهرة اخي خالد من خبراتكم الواسعة في مجال الفوركس اجد لك راي (اريد موشر  مساعدة للسلوب بمعني يمكن فلتلرة الخط بشكل  افضل شكراااا
و اسف علي الازعاج الدائم

----------


## www

أخ خالد أشكرك على ردك وكرم أخلاقك ..

----------


## خالد.الحربي

> اخي خالد لقد قمت بوضعه علي 30 اعطي نتائج مبهرة اخي خالد من خبراتكم الواسعة في مجال الفوركس اجد لك راي (اريد موشر مساعدة للسلوب بمعني يمكن فلتلرة الخط بشكل افضل شكراااا
> و اسف علي الازعاج الدائم

 عندك مؤشر الكيو في الصفحة السابقة لهذه الصفحه او عندك  
هذا المؤشر والف شكر للشبيكي  
راقب خروجه من القناه  SelfAdjustRSI_v1.rar

----------


## خالد.الحربي

> أخ خالد أشكرك على ردك وكرم أخلاقك ..

 العفو يا عزيزي

----------


## سكاب

السلام عليكم 
ابو الاء بشر كيف الامور 
باذن الله الدرب خضر

----------


## queepx

شكرا علي كرم اخلاقك

----------


## خالد.الحربي

> السلام عليكم 
> ابو الاء بشر كيف الامور 
> باذن الله الدرب خضر

 يا هلا شبيكي اليوم جدا حلو ولله الحمد بعد ما طلعت التارقت اليوي طلعت وتوني جاي 
لعبنا على الدوللي وعلى اللي انت خابر ومؤشرك خرافي    

> شكرا علي كرم اخلاقك

 ولك يا غالي

----------


## NASSERALQAHTANI

> يا هلا شبيكي اليوم جدا حلو ولله الحمد بعد ما طلعت التارقت اليوي طلعت وتوني جاي 
> لعبنا على الدوللي وعلى اللي انت خابر ومؤشرك خرافي    
> ولك يا غالي

    تشتغلون من ورنا انت والشبيكي مالكم حق ههههه  كيف ابو الاء كيفك يا ابو حسين  لكم وحشة والله

----------


## marjoj

بارك الله فيك سيدي الفاظل 
وجعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك

----------


## خالد.الحربي

> تشتغلون من ورنا انت والشبيكي مالكم حق ههههه  كيف ابو الاء كيفك يا ابو حسين   لكم وحشة والله

 ههههههههه  
تو ما انتبهت لردك  
صادوووووووووووووووه  
اللمسات الاخيره وان شاء الله يظهر على النور 
وانا اخوك  انت مختفي ولا لك شوفه بالماسنجر

----------


## خالد.الحربي

> بارك الله فيك سيدي الفاظل 
> وجعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك

 وانت كذلك

----------


## eastern_knight

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
هذه فرصة مكتملة قد أغلق عليها السوق الأسبوع الماضى لجميع أزواج الين بما فيهم طيعا المجنون  
نراقب معا الإفتتاح بعد حوالى نصف ساعة من الأن وبعدها نرى ما نفعل إن شاء الله 
ياريت نتناقش جميعا وتبقه نواة لعودة الورشة من جديد بإذن الله 
وربنا يوفق الجميع إن شاء الله

----------


## خالد.الحربي

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> هذه فرصة مكتملة قد أغلق عليها السوق الأسبوع الماضى لجميع أزواج الين بما فيهم طيعا المجنون  
> نراقب معا الإفتتاح بعد حوالى نصف ساعة من الأن وبعدها نرى ما نفعل إن شاء الله 
> ياريت نتناقش جميعا وتبقه نواة لعودة الورشة من جديد بإذن الله 
> وربنا يوفق الجميع إن شاء الله

 الله يوفق بس عندنا مشكلتين 
الاولى الافتتاح بعض الاحيان يبدأ بقابات 
الثانيه الفتره الآسويه اضعف فتره لهذه الاستراتيجية 
لكن زي ما تفضلت ما فيش احلى من هالانسجام ومطابقة الشروط

----------


## eastern_knight

> الله يوفق بس عندنا مشكلتين 
> الاولى الافتتاح بعض الاحيان يبدأ بقابات 
> الثانيه الفتره الآسويه اضعف فتره لهذه الاستراتيجية 
> لكن زي ما تفضلت ما فيش احلى من هالانسجام ومطابقة الشروط

 حياك الله أستاذى أبو آلاء  
الحمد لله المشكلة الأولى تكفل  السوق بحلها وفتح عادى بدون اى جاب 
المشلة التانية بقه اللى ملهاش حل وهي الفترة الأسيوية والتى حذر منها صاحب الإستراتيجية لو حضرتك تفتكر معايه وقال أنا لست مسئول عن نتائجها فى تلك الفترة بس انا حاسس أنه هينزل ولو أنى عارف أن الفوركس مفيهوش أحاسيس. 
عامة متابعين وربنا يقدم اللى فيه الخير

----------


## سكاب

ياسلام شكلنا بنرجع للخمس داقئق متابعه 
متابع معاكم 
بالتوفيق

----------


## eastern_knight

الحمد لله رب العالمين  
أول 35 نقطة فى هذا الأسبوع المبارك إن شاء الله 
دخلت بيع من مستوى 212 وخرجت عند 211.65 نظرا لبطء السوق

----------


## خالد.الحربي

> الحمد لله رب العالمين  
> أول 35 نقطة فى هذا الأسبوع المبارك إن شاء الله 
> دخلت بيع من مستوى 212 وخرجت عند 211.65 نظرا لبطء السوق

     :015:  :015:  :015:  :015:  :015:  
الف الف مبرووك    ما شاء الله عليك لقطها من البداية . 
كييب اب ذا قوود وورك

----------


## خالد.الحربي

على الديلي دولار كندي  
الهدف 600 والستوب 60  
لم ينزل الماكد تحت الصفر ولكن على الديلي الموضوع يختلف وخاصة انه كاسر ترند   
بالتوفيق وارجو المتابعه

----------


## الملك كليب

ندخل بيع يا الغالي الآن ؟؟

----------


## خالد.الحربي

> ندخل بيع يا الغالي الآن ؟؟

  
توكل على الله فالمخاطره 1 على 10

----------


## الملك كليب

توكلنا على الله ودخلنا معك يالغالي 
سعر الدخول   1,00743 
الله يوفقنا جميعا

----------


## محمد27

أخي خالد  أردت تسجيل اعجابي وشكري  لشخصك الكريم  ولهذا العمل الجبار  ولك مني الدعاء بظهر الغيب  كلما ذكرتك ,, رغم انني لم اجرب بعد هذه الطريقة  فأنا مستجد في هذا المنتدى المبارك  ورأيت موضوعك لأول مرة الآن  وسأكون متابعا إن شاء الله  
فتقبل تحياتي

----------


## eastern_knight

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
الله يبارك فيك يارب يا أستاذنا 
وصفقة الكندى صفقة مبروكة إن شاء الله  
مرفق تشارت الساعة للكندى والشروط الحمد لله كلها تمام مما يدعم صفقتنا إن شاء الله 
وربنا يوفق الجميع إن شاء الله

----------


## eastern_knight

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
فرصة شورت على الدولار فرنك مكتملة الشروط والله المستعان إن شاء الله 
بس المشكلة فى الخبر اللى بعد تلت ساعة تقريبا 
وربنا يوفق الجميع بإذن الله

----------


## eastern_knight

وهذه فرصة بيع على الكندى قد إكتملت الشروط بها برضه

----------


## eastern_knight

وأخيرا الأسترالى دولارشراء فرصة شراء مكتملة الشروط

----------


## عبدالله الخليفي

ماذا عن (المحترم) العاقل

----------


## eastern_knight

تحديث للثلاث الفرص التى تم الدخول عليها اليوم
والحمد لله كلهم حققوا ربح وزيادة كمان  
الخط الأحمر فى التشارت يمثل شمعة الدخول 
وربنا يوفق الجميع يارب

----------


## خالد.الحربي

> تحديث للثلاث الفرص التى تم الدخول عليها اليوم 
> والحمد لله كلهم حققوا ربح وزيادة كمان  
> الخط الأحمر فى التشارت يمثل شمعة الدخول 
> وربنا يوفق الجميع يارب

  :015:  :015:  :015:  :015:  :015:  :015:  :015:  
اليوم اكثر من 200 نقطه متفرقه بس بهذه الاستراتيجية  
مجهوود جبار تشكر عليه   ........لقد اثب بما لا يدع مجالا للشك انك احترفت الطريقه .... 
من ابداع الى ابداع ....يا رب يوفقك

----------


## eastern_knight

فرصة لونج على اليورو فرنك

----------


## الملك كليب

فرصة اليورو فرنك يالغالي 
شراء أم بيع وكم الهدف يالغالي

----------


## eastern_knight

> اليوم اكثر من 200 نقطه متفرقه بس بهذه الاستراتيجية  
> مجهوود جبار تشكر عليه   ........لقد اثب بما لا يدع مجالا للشك انك احترفت الطريقه .... 
> من ابداع الى ابداع ....يا رب يوفقك

 يااااااااااه والله العظيم أنا مش مصدق الكلام اللى حضرتك بتقوله ده وسام يتحط على صدرى ما حييت  
كل اللى بيحصل ده لأن حضرتك ما شاء الله عليك علمتنا صح والحمد لله 
انا بس والله كل اللى نفسى فيه أكبر عدد من الناس يتعلموها ويتقنوها لأن فعلا فيها الخير الكثير والكثير. 
وألف شكر مرة تانية يا أستاذى على الكلام الجميل ده فى حقى 
وربنا يوفق الجميع إن شاء الله

----------


## خالد.الحربي

> فرصة اليورو فرنك يالغالي 
> شراء أم بيع وكم الهدف يالغالي

  
هذه الصفقه على الخمس دقائق يعني هدفك مو كثير واعتقد انها فاتتك الآن  
يجب ان تتعلم الطريقه حتى تقتنص الفرص من بدايتها

----------


## eastern_knight

> فرصة اليورو فرنك يالغالي 
> شراء أم بيع وكم الهدف يالغالي

 الفرصة لونج بإذن المولى تعالى  
والهدف عند المقاومة الأولى عند 1.1630 إن شاء الله  
بس واضح أن حضرتك أول مرة تدخل على الطريقة ده يبقه تخليها ديمو احسن لغاية ما تتقنها وبعد كده عيش مع اللايف يا غالى.

----------


## خالد.الحربي

> ماذا عن (المحترم) العاقل

  
ننتظر منه فرصة مكتملة الشروط

----------


## الملك كليب

يعطيكم العافية على الرد 
ماقصرتو يا احلى 2

----------


## eastern_knight

> ننتظر منه فرصة مكتملة الشروط

 طيب وإيه رأى حضرتك فى الفرصة المكتملة ده ؟ 
 بس المشكلة فى نقطة البيفوت القوية أوى ده اللى كل ما يطلع لها يرتد منها تانى

----------


## خالد.الحربي

> طيب وإيه رأى حضرتك فى الفرصة المكتملة ده ؟ 
> بس المشكلة فى نقطة البيفوت القوية أوى ده اللى كل ما يطلع لها يرتد منها تانى

  
اسف ما كنت موجود
نتطمن لما نعدي البيفوت  
شوف هذي برضه بس الانتظار افضل

----------


## عبدالله الخليفي

اللهم عجل بلفرج
متورط في المحترم والبيفوت تغير

----------


## عبدالله الخليفي

24 / ساعه فين الناس 
استراتيجيه 100% الله يعطيك العافيه ياخالد ويرزقك من حيث لا تحتسب ويجعلها في موازين حسناتك اللهم امين

----------


## ابوعبدالملك

السلام عليكم اخوي واله استراتيجيه جميله تشكر عليها وياليت تبين لي كيف يمكن ان استخدمها في السوق السعودي وهل يمكن عن طريق مباشر برو

----------


## الخالدي-13

فرصة جديدة  اسف على التأخير  بسبب النت السيئة

----------


## الخالدي-13

تحديث للفرصة تم تحقيق الهدف وما زال للخير بقية

----------


## eastern_knight

> صحيح لازم قاطع من فوق 75 ولكن قد يكون في القاع ويرتفع الى 15 ويرجع ثاني الى الصفر وانا شخصيا اعتبرها اشاره مثل 75 
> اهم شي الماكد ان سكون تحت الصفر في البيع وفوق عند الشراء

 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
حياك الله أستاذى بكل خير وربنا يكرمك كل الكرم على هذه الإستراتيجية الممتازة 
وفعلا نظام قوى جدااا وهنيئا لمن يتقنه ويحترفه ومن هذا المنطلق صراحة من وقت للأخر أقوم بقراءة الملفات الخاصة بها وقراءة المشاركات للأخوة الكرام من الصفحة الأولى وفعلا كل مرة أتعلم شىء جديد وفى هذه المرة لاحظت تلك المشاكة لحضرتك وهى أنه يمكن الدخول شورت أيضا إذا كانت الشروط مستوفاه واللوقر نازل من تحت مستوى ال 15 . سؤالى الأن هل يمكن إعتبار النزول إلى مستوى 75 ثم الطلوع منه مرة أخرى طبعا مع تحقق باقى الشروط هى فرصة للدخول لونج أيضا ؟؟؟ 
أستاذى والله الدعاء لا يكفيك حقك على تعبك معنا حتى تعلمناها والحمد لله لكن عسى الله أن يتقبل من عبده المسكين ويتغمدك ووالديك بواسع رحمته .

----------


## خالد.الحربي

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> حياك الله أستاذى بكل خير وربنا يكرمك كل الكرم على هذه الإستراتيجية الممتازة 
> وفعلا نظام قوى جدااا وهنيئا لمن يتقنه ويحترفه ومن هذا المنطلق صراحة من وقت للأخر أقوم بقراءة الملفات الخاصة بها وقراءة المشاركات للأخوة الكرام من الصفحة الأولى وفعلا كل مرة أتعلم شىء جديد وفى هذه المرة لاحظت تلك المشاكة لحضرتك وهى أنه يمكن الدخول شورت أيضا إذا كانت الشروط مستوفاه واللوقر نازل من تحت مستوى ال 15 . سؤالى الأن هل يمكن إعتبار النزول إلى مستوى 75 ثم الطلوع منه مرة أخرى طبعا مع تحقق باقى الشروط هى فرصة للدخول لونج أيضا ؟؟؟ 
> أستاذى والله الدعاء لا يكفيك حقك على تعبك معنا حتى تعلمناها والحمد لله لكن عسى الله أن يتقبل من عبده المسكين ويتغمدك ووالديك بواسع رحمته .

 اولا الف مبرووك يا خالدي على هالفرص الحلوة  
ايسترةن عزيز فلبي اولا اقول  
يا رب يسلمك ويخليك 
 ثانيا 
نعم ممكن وانا ادخل ولكن  ليست قاعدة ويساعدني على ذلك تحليلات خارجية 
لاحظ هذه الفرص  
تحياتي

----------


## خالد.الحربي

> السلام عليكم اخوي واله استراتيجيه جميله تشكر عليها وياليت تبين لي كيف يمكن ان استخدمها في السوق السعودي وهل يمكن عن طريق مباشر برو

  
اسف للتاخر  
مكن تستخدم خطوط القابي وقي موجوده في الميتا ستوك ولكن عوضا عن الاسهم عليك وضع الموفينق افريج بدلا عنه 4   و 8 وتقاطعانهم تمثل السهم

----------


## karam0505

فرصه اتمنى على النويزلندى دولارو حققت هدقها ماشاء الله تبارك الله

----------


## خالد.الحربي

> فرصه اتمنى على النويزلندى دولارو حققت هدقها ماشاء الله تبارك الله

 تصدق يا استاذ كرم النيوزلندي مو عندي خالص في قاموسي ما ادري ليه  وعمري ما فكرت اخذ صفقه عليه .
تسلم يا بطل

----------


## karam0505

> تصدق يا استاذ كرم النيوزلندي مو عندي خالص في قاموسي ما ادري ليه وعمري ما فكرت اخذ صفقه عليه .
> تسلم يا بطل

 تصدق ان النيوزلندى واليورو ين استاذ خالد هما كل قاموسي لكن مع طريقتك اصبحت عندى اكثر ن عمله اخرى متاحه للتداول كالمجنون مثلا لكن بصراحه بدات اتعلم منك اكثر من شيء  جزاك الله خيرا وشكرا لك والى الامام دائما ان شاء الله   
جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## karam0505

الفرص اليوم ممتازة الحمد لله فعلا طرق قويه جدا بفضل الله ولها اول من آخر يعني لها دخول معين وخروج معين ويبقى على المتاجر الالتزام.... فرصه حلوه على الفرند دولار بيع

----------


## karam0505

مش عارف اقول ايه بصراحه ادخل مع التحليل الاساسي وايضا التحليل الفنى يعني انقطاع كهرباء وترند فى نفس الوقت

----------


## karam0505

فرصه على الدولار ين الحمد لله

----------


## yafa80

السلام عليكم لو سمحتم انا جديده في هذا المجال و نزلت البرنامج بس يقولي الكمبيتر انو لازم اختار على اي برنامج لازم اشغله و انا مش عارفه شو اسوي رجاءا اذا في حد موجود يجاوبنييييييي

----------


## خالد.الحربي

> السلام عليكم لو سمحتم انا جديده في هذا المجال و نزلت البرنامج بس يقولي الكمبيتر انو لازم اختار على اي برنامج لازم اشغله و انا مش عارفه شو اسوي رجاءا اذا في حد موجود يجاوبنييييييي

 والله لا اعلم ماهو البرنامج التي انزلتيه وما تقصدين  
شكلك انتي في بداية البدايات وهذا ليس عيب فكلنا بدانا من الصفر 
انصحكي بالقراءه المكثفه في المواضيع التعليميه اولا  
تحياتي

----------


## yafa80

انا بقصد البرنامج لل ترند فلور
بليز حدا يجاوبني

----------


## lkn3000

مشكور على الموضوع يا غالي

----------


## pcaster

> انا بقصد البرنامج لل ترند فلور
> بليز حدا يجاوبني

 هم مش برامج ... بل مؤشرات وتمبلت 
المؤشرات تحطينهم في مجلد البرنامج التريدر ... بالضبط مجلد indicators
التمبلت تضعينه في مجلد templates

----------


## $$المأمون$$

متابعين معك

----------


## $$المأمون$$

> هم مش برامج ... بل مؤشرات وتمبلت 
> المؤشرات تحطينهم في مجلد البرنامج التريدر ... بالضبط مجلد indicators
> التمبلت تضعينه في مجلد templates

 كالعادة يا شحادة.......الرجل السلوفيني صاحب الاستراتيجه بوخد فلوس عشان تعملي داونلوود للتمبلت والانديكيتر...يعني ما في شي بلاش

----------


## MEDO_BAT

الف مليوووووووووووووووون شكر لك اخي خالد
جزاك الله خيرا علي نفع اخوانك
اتمني ان يكتمل الموضوع لهذه الاستراتيجيه الرائعه وباقي الاستراتيجيات علي المجنون
 (اقوى الاستراتيجيات للمجنون)

----------


## yafa80

> كالعادة يا شحادة.......الرجل السلوفيني صاحب الاستراتيجه بوخد فلوس عشان تعملي داونلوود للتمبلت والانديكيتر...يعني ما في شي بلاش

 يعني ما اسيفهم زي ما قال الاخ يعني ما حينزلو عندي بعدين ممكن تحكولي ايهم المؤشرات و اي الترند معلش انا جديده و حغلبكم . sory

----------


## ahmedsabrybakry

ايه اللي بيحصل ده !! انا مندهش يا جماعة ماشاء الله تبارك الله ...... أحسنت الأختيار للإستراتيجية يا أخ خالد..... واحسنتم التعلم والممارسة يا باقي الإخوة ... 
في ملحوظة ارجو ان الأخ خالد أو احد الأخوة اللي متابعين هنا يجاوبني عليها هي ان الإستراتيجية دي فعالة بشكل ملحوظ اكتر على فريم الربع ساعة اكتر من الخمس دقائق كمان (وطبعاً الإتنين شغالة عليهم زي الفل ما شاء الله) . 
وعندي اقتراح ... ان الأخ خالد أو اي حد متقن الإستراتيجية هنا يعمله Provider على موقع ZuluTrade وندخل كلنا معاه ونشوف النتائج المبهرة دي إن شاء الله. 
أما بالنسبة للأخت دوووونا ....انصحك بأنك تنزلي الأول برنامج الميتاتريدر وتشتغلي عليه شوية وتتعرفي عليه بوضوح وبعدين نشوفي موضوع التمبليت والإنديكيتور دول عشان تبقي ماشية كده على الخط السليم في اتجاه التعلم عشان انا بردو مبتدئ جديد (يعني سابقك بسنة بس  :Regular Smile:  )

----------


## شاب طموح

يا جماعه فى حد هنا يؤولى الذاى انزل المؤشر على برنامج التداول انا نزلته بس مش بيشتغل ممكن ولا مفيش

----------


## هشام الدمرداش

> يا جماعه فى حد هنا يؤولى الذاى انزل المؤشر على برنامج التداول انا نزلته بس مش بيشتغل ممكن ولا مفيش

 شغال عادى 
وده شارت من 5 دقائق

----------


## هشام الدمرداش

> يا جماعه فى حد هنا يؤولى الذاى انزل المؤشر على برنامج التداول انا نزلته بس مش بيشتغل ممكن ولا مفيش

 ضع indicators فى الأمتداد C:\Program Files\AL Trade 4\experts\indicators
وضع Template فى الأمتداد C:\Program Files\AL Trade 4\templates واعد تشغيل البرنامج 
وبعدين تقف على الشارت بالماوس كليك يمين template
اى خدمه

----------


## ahmedsabrybakry

واضح ان فيه على التمبليت ده خطوط كتيرة ..... انا شايف انا في اتنين بايفوت وحاجات تانية كده .. 
أرجو من الإخوة توضيح هذه المستويات وكيفية التعامل معها ؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## صقر بغداد

الحمد لله

----------


## شاب طموح

> ضع indicators فى الأمتداد C:\Program Files\AL Trade 4\experts\indicators
> وضع Template فى الأمتداد C:\Program Files\AL Trade 4\templates واعد تشغيل البرنامج 
> وبعدين تقف على الشارت بالماوس كليك يمين template
> اى خدمه

 اشكرك وجزاك الله خيرا

----------


## yafa80

يعطيك العافيه اخي الكريم بس عندي شوية اسئله اذا يتسع صدرك لها 
1. موضوع الستوب لوز مو فاهمه كيف يعني اقرب قاع مثلا يعني اقرب لشو يعني على اي اساس اضع وقف الخسارة
2. ema 34لو ممكن توضح كيف اضع هذا الخط بالتفصيل 
3. انا ايميلي [email protected] ممكن اضيفني لانو انا استعمل هذه الاستراتيجيه جديد و بدي اسالك كتييير  :Regular Smile:

----------


## yafa80

اخي kkk ممكن تجاوبني اذا في مجال

----------


## لا مستحيل

من روائع الاستراتيجيات  تستحق المتابعة الجدية  تفرغت لها هذه الاجازة وطالعت جميع الصفحات  تستحق الاجلال اخي خالد  مشكور مع التقدير

----------


## egyptnile

اشتغلت علي هذه الاستراتيجية منذ يومين ... حقيقي رائعة ومربحة 
اقترح نفتحلها ورشة ليستفيد الجميع ونتقنها 
هي ليست للمجنون فقط ... مثالية لجميع العملات
ومثالية لجميــــــــع التايم فريمز

----------


## LaGoOnA

> اشتغلت علي هذه الاستراتيجية منذ يومين ... حقيقي رائعة ومربحة 
> اقترح نفتحلها ورشة ليستفيد الجميع ونتقنها 
> هي ليست للمجنون فقط ... مثالية لجميع العملات
> ومثالية لجميــــــــع التايم فريمز

 تمام أوى الكلام ده والله أنا فعلا بقالى يومين ملاحظها برضه عامة  
إعتبرنى من أول المتابعين وشوف حضرتك هنبتدى إزاى  
معاك بإذن الله

----------


## LaGoOnA

ودول فرصتين النهارده اللى أنا لاحظتهم لونج على المجنون فريم خمس دقايق 
ولونج على اليورو ين فريم ربع ساعة وأرجو التصحيح من حضرتك لو فى حاجة 
مش مظبوطة 
أنا شغال على برنامج Al Trade  على فكرة

----------


## Abdullah Hasan

ما شاء الله استراتيجيه متعوب عليها 
حتى أعضاء منتدى ForexFactory الآن شغالين و بقوه على هذه الإستراتيجيه
نرجو من خبراء الإكسبيرتات تجربه الإكسبيرت الخاص بالإستراتيجه حيث وجدته في آخر مشاركه 
و التي كانت اليوم في الموضوع الخاص على ForexFactory
و إعطاءنا نتائج التست باك 
و الله يعطيكم العافيه

----------


## egyptnile

اخي لا جونا
بوضع الشارت الاولي ليست فرصة لونج ولكن انتظر ان ينزل السعر الي المنطقة الخضراء او الحمراء ثم ادخل لونج وانت مغمض وبنقاط لن تقل عن 30 نقطة ان شاء الله 
الثانية فرصة لونج ولكن بنقاط قليلة  
اخي عبد الله
انا عتدي عقدة من الاكسبرتات لون انت معندكش هذه العقدة ياريت تجربه وتقول لنا النتائج
سأحاول ان اجربه انا ايضا

----------


## المحرر الصحفي

اولا بارك الله فيك اخي خالد على مجهودك الجبار  واسأل الله ان يوفقك دنيا و آخرة  وان لايحرمك من رؤية وجهه الكريم وهو راض عنك  نظير مساعدتك لاخوانك في هذا الصرح  والسؤال هل مازال نجوم هذه الورشة يجتمعون  من اجل الفرص في روم او خلافه  ولماذا توقفت الورشة عن العمل  بالرغم من النجاح الكبير الذي لمسته في الصفحات الماضية

----------


## LaGoOnA

> اخي لا جونا
> بوضع الشارت الاولي ليست فرصة لونج ولكن انتظر ان ينزل السعر الي المنطقة الخضراء او الحمراء ثم ادخل لونج وانت مغمض وبنقاط لن تقل عن 30 نقطة ان شاء الله 
> الثانية فرصة لونج ولكن بنقاط قليلة

 معلش ممكن توضيح احكاية النزول للخط الأخضر أو الأحمر والدخول لونج أو العكس  
طبعا بهدف 30 نقطة ده يعنى على اى زوج مثلا وعلى اى فريم وفى الحالة ده هل يتم 
النظر للماكد واللاقير ولا إيه ؟ 
وياريت كل واحد منا يشوف فرصة يحطها ونبقه ندخل كلنا مع بعض وبكده الناس لما  
تلاقينا إشتغلنا من تانى كله هييجى بإذن الله

----------


## egyptnile

اخي لا جونا
ما اقصده بالنسبة للشارت الاولي للمجنون هو: صحيح ان الترند صاعد والاخضر فوق ... لكن السعر وصل مداه واقترب من مقاومة قوية ومؤشر الاجوري متشبع  ويستعد للنزول والماكد في القمة وبدأ في النزول فكيف تدخل لونج وكل شيء بيقول هبوط وهذا ما حدث بعدها انه هبط واستمر في الهبوط حتي صباح اليوم 
والله اعلم

----------


## LaGoOnA

> اخي لا جونا
> ما اقصده بالنسبة للشارت الاولي للمجنون هو: صحيح ان الترند صاعد والاخضر فوق ... لكن السعر وصل مداه واقترب من مقاومة قوية ومؤشر الاجوري متشبع  ويستعد للنزول والماكد في القمة وبدأ في النزول فكيف تدخل لونج وكل شيء بيقول هبوط وهذا ما حدث بعدها انه هبط واستمر في الهبوط حتي صباح اليوم 
> والله اعلم

 انا صراحة مش فاهم حضرتك بتتكلم عن اى تشارت الفرصة كانت لونج واضحة فى التشارت اللى انا أرفقته ظهور السهم الأخضر والاقير طالع من تحت مستوى ال15 
والماكد فوق خط الصفر والأخضر فوق الأحمر وفعلا السعر طلع وحقق أهدافه وزياة 
والدخول كان من الشمعة اللى عليها خط عمودى أحمر فى التشارت المرفق 
ياريت حضرتك توضحلى وجهة نظرك

----------


## egyptnile

تمام اخي لاجونا كلامك سليم
انا نظرت لاخر شمعة في الشارت موش اللي انت واضع عليها خط

----------


## المحرر الصحفي

يوم جديد وبالتوفيق للجميع مع هذه الاستراتيجية الرائعة

----------


## LaGoOnA

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
مش تعتبر ده فرصة بيع مكتملة الشروط على الكيبل

----------


## atef abo sofa

اخونا KKK555 الله يبارك لك في  مالك  و ولدك  وعمرك    صحتك   اللهم امين :015:  :015:  :015:

----------


## المحرر الصحفي

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> مش تعتبر ده فرصة بيع مكتملة الشروط على الكيبل

 اخي الكريم الفرصة التي ذكرتها   كانت في نهاية الموجة  والافضل ان تدخل من بداية الموجة

----------


## احمد الخالد

السلام عليكمك ورحمة الله وبركاته
اخي محرر صحفي ممكن توضح اكثر كيف كانت نهاية الموجة بارك الله فيك

----------


## المحرر الصحفي

> السلام عليكمك ورحمة الله وبركاته
> اخي محرر صحفي ممكن توضح اكثر كيف كانت نهاية الموجة بارك الله فيك

 اخي الكريم اقصد ان الموجة بدأت لحظة   بداية انفراج الالوان وبداية قطع الماكد للصفر  وهي في سهم البيع الموضح بالاعلى  اما الفرصة الحالية هي صحيحة ولكنها   غير مضمونة لان الموجة استنزفت من النزول  الافضل البحث عن الفرصة من البداية وليس من النهاية  والفرص كثيرة بالسوق

----------


## احمد الخالد

اشكرك اخي جزيل الشكر على التوضيح بارك الله بيك

----------


## القلزم

يعطيك العااافيه

----------


## Ala'a Al.kofahi

السلام عليكم يا اخوان ممكن حد يوضحلي وبشكل مختصر شروط الدخول والستوب ... الي فهمتو هو : الدخول شراء \ بعد تقاطع الموفينات وظهور السهم لتأكيد التقاطع , الماكد فوق الصفر , اللجير فوق 15 , الالوان بلترتيب احمر ,اخضر , ازرق , برتقالي ,اصفر .... والبيع العكس لكن حسب ما فهمت وجت الكثير من اشارات الدخول الخاطئة ؟؟؟؟ ممكن حد يوضحلي الطريقة الصحيحة للعمل مع هده الاسترتيجية وله جزيل الشكر

----------


## فوركساوي متفرغ

> اخونا KKK555

  

> الله يبارك لك في مالك و ولدك وعمرك صحتك  اللهم امين

 الله يجزيك خير اخي خالد  بارك الله فيك

----------


## news1426

:Inlove: السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وفقك الله لكل خير واسال الله ان يوفقك لافضل الاستراتيجيات والمؤشرات التي تفيد اخوانك وهذه مساهمه كبيره تقدمها لاخوانك رزقك الله المال والصحه والذريه الصالحه وجعل ماتقدم في موازين اعمالك ومشكورررررررررر ملايين

----------


## HaBiEb.Heidaya

:Hands:  

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وفقك الله لكل خير واسال الله ان يوفقك لافضل الاستراتيجيات والمؤشرات التي تفيد اخوانك وهذه مساهمه كبيره تقدمها لاخوانك رزقك الله المال والصحه والذريه الصالحه وجعل ماتقدم في موازين اعمالك ومشكورررررررررر ملايين

  :Good:  :Eh S(7):

----------


## yafrahnet

سلام الله عليكم بالفعل هي استراتيجية قوية وخاصة على المجنون

----------


## mhemam2005

السلام عليكم
هذه تاني مشاركة 
ممكن اعرف ان كان احد الاخوة ما زال يعمل بهذه الطريقة؟
و شكرا لكم مقدما

----------


## وسيم العتيبي

:015: اخ خالد بارك الله فيك كفين ووفيت ستراتيجيه رائعه

----------


## Ala'a Al.kofahi

> السلام عليكم
> هذه تاني مشاركة 
> ممكن اعرف ان كان احد الاخوة ما زال يعمل بهذه الطريقة؟
> و شكرا لكم مقدما

 نعم اخي الكريم وبلكاد لا استغني عنها  :Boxing:

----------


## وسام النوباني

هذة اول مشاركة لي وقمت بقرائة الاستراتيجية وان شاء الله اليوم اطبقها

----------


## وسيم العتيبي

:015: شيء رائع بارك الله فيك اخ خالد

----------


## المكتئبة

تسجيل حضور ومتابعه الله يوفقكم  :Good:  :Good:  :Good:

----------


## عبدالناصر68

شيء رائع بارك الله فيك اخ خالد

----------


## ستيف

جزاك الله خير اخ  خالد       
استراتيجية  حلوه

----------


## ستيف

اخي  خالد  اضف  مؤشر البولنقر     اتوقع  افضل  اعطني رايك

----------


## سفاح

لو سمحت كان عندي سؤال صاحب الموضوع الاجنبي قال انها علي العملات المذكوره لكن لم يتم ذكر المجنون من ضمن التصنيف .
فأنت علي اي اساس اخذت ان المجنون هوا الافضل للاستراتيجيه وهوا لم يذكرها من ضمن العملات  
وشكراااااااااااا

----------


## Ala'a Al.kofahi

> لو سمحت كان عندي سؤال صاحب الموضوع الاجنبي قال انها علي العملات المذكوره لكن لم يتم ذكر المجنون من ضمن التصنيف .
> فأنت علي اي اساس اخذت ان المجنون هوا الافضل للاستراتيجيه وهوا لم يذكرها من ضمن العملات  
> وشكراااااااااااا

 استادي الكريم صاحب الموضوع الاجنبي قال انها تعمل على جميع العملات التي دكرها  والأخ خالد نصح بها عن تجربة شخصية 
احترامي

----------


## خالد.الحربي

> استادي الكريم صاحب الموضوع الاجنبي قال انها تعمل على جميع العملات التي دكرها والأخ خالد نصح بها عن تجربة شخصية 
> احترامي

 اسف لانقطاعي وذلك لانشغالي في هذا الشهر الكريم  
ستيف عزيزي كل ما يفيدك استخدمه ولا تشاور  
Ala'a Al.kofahi  الف شكر عزيزي ولك مني تحيه خاصة 
كلامك صحيح وربي يخليك وللعلم راعي الموضوع متابع جميع ما كتب ومقر عليه جميعه وقد جعل رابط الموضوع لديه في صفحته الخاصه واشار اليه انه من اراد الاستراتيجية باللغة العربيه عليه الدخول لهذا الرابط    
اخر دخول لي الفرصة الاولى 150 نقطة وفاتتني الفرصة الاخيره 
تحياتي

----------


## أبوسلطان

اشلونك  اخوي  خالد  مبارك عليك ما تبقى من الشهر  :Regular Smile:   وكل عام وانت بخير

----------


## NASSERALQAHTANI

> اسف لانقطاعي وذلك لانشغالي في هذا الشهر الكريم  
> ستيف عزيزي كل ما يفيدك استخدمه ولا تشاور  
> Ala'a Al.kofahi الف شكر عزيزي ولك مني تحيه خاصة 
> كلامك صحيح وربي يخليك وللعلم راعي الموضوع متابع جميع ما كتب ومقر عليه جميعه وقد جعل رابط الموضوع لديه في صفحته الخاصه واشار اليه انه من اراد الاستراتيجية باللغة العربيه عليه الدخول لهذا الرابط    
> اخر دخول لي الفرصة الاولى 150 نقطة وفاتتني الفرصة الاخيره 
> تحياتي

 صيد موفق حيا الله ابو الاء  وين الغيبات يارجل  اتمنى تكون بصحة وعافية وكل عام وانت بخير

----------


## خالد.الحربي

> اشلونك اخوي خالد مبارك عليك ما تبقى من الشهر  وكل عام وانت بخير

 تسلم ورديت عليك على الخاص    

> صيد موفق  حيا الله ابو الاء  وين الغيبات يارجل  اتمنى تكون بصحة وعافية  وكل عام وانت بخير

 يا مرحبا ومسهلا بالغالي 
موجوود حبيبي لكن دخولي محدود لانشغالي يا غالي  
تسلم على السؤال وربي يوفقك ابو سليمان

----------


## ابو ريماس

[quote=ABUSLIMAN06;835731]صيد موفق  حيا الله ابو الاء  وين الغيبات يارجل  اتمنى تكون بصحة وعافية  وكل عام وانت بخير   ما شاءالله تبارك الله اشوفك تدخل المنتدي من غير ماتعلمني  :Angry Smile:    وشلونك ابو سليمان وانت بعد وين الغيبه   كل عام وانت بخير  :Asvc:    اشتقنالك والله

----------


## ابو ريماس

> تسلم ورديت عليك على الخاص    
> يا مرحبا ومسهلا بالغالي 
> موجوود حبيبي لكن دخولي محدود لانشغالي يا غالي  
> تسلم على السؤال وربي يوفقك ابو سليمان

  
حيا الله ابو الاء منور الشاشه  :Big Grin:  
نبي نرجع مثل اول يابو الاء  :Ongue:   
تقبل تحياتي ...

----------


## خالد.الحربي

> حيا الله ابو الاء منور الشاشه  
> نبي نرجع مثل اول يابو الاء   
> تقبل تحياتي ...

 هلا ابو ريماس عندي طبخة جديده خلها تخلص وانت اول المجربين باذن الله

----------


## ابو ريماس

> هلا ابو ريماس عندي طبخة جديده خلها تخلص وانت اول المجربين باذن الله

  
لاتكثر الملح بس وحط شطه  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ala'a Al.kofahi

> اسف لانقطاعي وذلك لانشغالي في هذا الشهر الكريم  
> ستيف عزيزي كل ما يفيدك استخدمه ولا تشاور  
> Ala'a Al.kofahi الف شكر عزيزي ولك مني تحيه خاصة 
> كلامك صحيح وربي يخليك وللعلم راعي الموضوع متابع جميع ما كتب ومقر عليه جميعه وقد جعل رابط الموضوع لديه في صفحته الخاصه واشار اليه انه من اراد الاستراتيجية باللغة العربيه عليه الدخول لهذا الرابط    
> اخر دخول لي الفرصة الاولى 150 نقطة وفاتتني الفرصة الاخيره 
> تحياتي

   
اهلا وسهلا بعودتك يا استاد خالد . نور المنتدى  :Eh S(7):   
احترامي وتقديري

----------


## paon

يا جماعة الخير ما قادر اصبر حتى اوصل لآخر صفحة ممكن بحياتكن حدا يوضع التمبلت الاخير او المؤشرات  مع آخر الشروحات  مع شكري وتقديري

----------


## Ala'a Al.kofahi

> يا جماعة الخير ما قادر اصبر حتى اوصل لآخر صفحة ممكن بحياتكن حدا يوضع التمبلت الاخير او المؤشرات مع آخر الشروحات  مع شكري وتقديري

  التمبلت والمؤشرات في الصفحة الثانية وشرح الطريقة بأسلوب جميل وسهل ومختصر من اخونا خالد في اول 4 صفحات .... يعني انت مو بحاجة تقرأ كل الصفحات 
ولو قرأت فقط الصفحة الاولى كان عرفت انو لايوجد تغيير على الطريقة ولن يحدث اي تغيير عليها انشالله , اقرأ اي حكيتلك ياهم وحتعرف ليه ما رح يصير تغيير عليها  :Big Grin:  
احترامي وتقديري

----------


## خالد.الحربي

فرصة حية نتابع

----------


## paon

> التمبلت والمؤشرات في الصفحة الثانية وشرح الطريقة بأسلوب جميل وسهل ومختصر من اخونا خالد في اول 4 صفحات .... يعني انت مو بحاجة تقرأ كل الصفحات 
> ولو قرأت فقط الصفحة الاولى كان عرفت انو لايوجد تغيير على الطريقة ولن يحدث اي تغيير عليها انشالله , اقرأ اي حكيتلك ياهم وحتعرف ليه ما رح يصير تغيير عليها  
> احترامي وتقديري

 تشكر يا طيب   انا وصلت للصفخة 10 وما شاء الله شرح سلس ولطيف ولكن تحسبت لوجود تغييرات في التمبلت لاني ارى في مواضيع اخرى تغييرات من مشاركة الى اخرى فاحببت ان انزل التمبلت مرة واحدة اشكرك من جديد وارجو ان تبقى همتك موجودة لأستفساراتي اللاحقة

----------


## paon

> فرصة حية نتابع

   اخي الكريم انا ما زلت اقرأ الموضوع ولكن هل المقصود بالفرصة امكانية الشراء من 191.88 والهدف 192.56 والستوب 191.34 ؟ وهل اعتمدت كمعطيات للفرصة وجود ال mac d فوق الصفر وال laguerreعند 0.30 ؟ ارجو الرد لاعرف اذا كان فهمي للطريقة صحيحا" مع شكري وتقديري

----------


## NASSERALQAHTANI

[quote=ابو ريماس;835784] 

> صيد موفق   حيا الله ابو الاء  وين الغيبات يارجل  اتمنى تكون بصحة وعافية  وكل عام وانت بخير   ما شاءالله تبارك الله اشوفك تدخل المنتدي من غير ماتعلمني    وشلونك ابو سليمان وانت بعد وين الغيبه   كل عام وانت بخير     اشتقنالك والله

 تسلم  موجود يالغالى بس الدنيا ومشاغلها الله يعين  همسة بنقلب الموضوع سلام  بس معليش من زمان ما شفنا الشباب :Big Grin:

----------


## خالد.الحربي

> اخي الكريم انا ما زلت اقرأ الموضوع ولكن هل المقصود بالفرصة امكانية الشراء من 191.88 والهدف 192.56 والستوب 191.34 ؟ وهل اعتمدت كمعطيات للفرصة وجود ال mac d فوق الصفر وال laguerreعند 0.30 ؟ ارجو الرد لاعرف اذا كان فهمي للطريقة صحيحا" مع شكري وتقديري

 كله صحيح  مع الستوب جدا ممتاز ولكن حيكون ظرب انا واضعه تحت ذيل الشمعة 2015قرنتش على 19128  
انصح دايم للمجنون زيادة 5 نقاط للتذبذب الحاد للمجنون

----------


## خالد.الحربي

اشارة اخرى صحيحه للمجنون خمس دقائق 
 وتعزيز للفرصة الاولى

----------


## paon

> كله صحيح مع الستوب جدا ممتاز ولكن حيكون ظرب انا واضعه تحت ذيل الشمعة 2015قرنتش على 19128 
> انصح دايم للمجنون زيادة 5 نقاط للتذبذب الحاد للمجنون

   شكرا" يا غالي

----------


## sayyah

شكرا

----------


## paon

[quote=kkk555;409880]البيع يكون العكس تماما    الملف المرفق 83941    
اتمنى اني قد استطعت ان اشرح الموضوع بسهوله بالرغم من اني مجهد ولا اريد سوى الدعاء   
هنا تجد التمبليت والمؤشرات فحظ سعيد وصيد موفق باذن الله   TrendFollower.zip - forex, trend, follower  اخي عندما انزلت التمبلت والمؤشر  لم يفتح لدي مؤشر البايفوت ونقاط الدعم والمقاومة ولا ال laguerre اما بقية المؤشرات فقد قتحت ما الذي يتوجب عليّ فعله ؟ بارك الله بك

----------


## لينـا

مرحبـــــــــــــــــــــــا للجميع
ممكن يا شباب وشابات حدى ياخد بايدي ويفهمني الاستراتيجية لانو بصراحة مو قادرة افهمها
وشكرا

----------


## Ala'a Al.kofahi

> تشكر يا طيب  انا وصلت للصفخة 10 وما شاء الله شرح سلس ولطيف ولكن تحسبت لوجود تغييرات في التمبلت لاني ارى في مواضيع اخرى تغييرات من مشاركة الى اخرى فاحببت ان انزل التمبلت مرة واحدة اشكرك من جديد وارجو ان تبقى همتك موجودة لأستفساراتي اللاحقة

 العفو اخي الكريم ... وانشاله حكون جاهز لأي استفسار بعد ادن الاستاد خالد

----------


## Ala'a Al.kofahi

> مرحبـــــــــــــــــــــــا للجميع
> ممكن يا شباب وشابات حدى ياخد بايدي ويفهمني الاستراتيجية لانو بصراحة مو قادرة افهمها
> وشكرا

 اهلا اخت لينا
يا ريت تقرأي اول 4 صفحات من الاستراتيجية وبعد هيك انشالله حنجاوب على كل اسئلتك ونشرحلك الي ما فهمتي . مع العلم لو تقرئيها بتركيز ما رح تحتاجي لحد يفهمك ياها , لأنو شرح الاستاد خالد وكما دكرت سابقا مبسط وبطرية جميله جدا وسهل الفهم 
احترامي

----------


## adoctor

صباح الخير 
انا من ثلاث ساعات وانا بقرا بالاستراتيجيه..اول مرة بشوفها بالمنتدى...يمكن بسبب الانقطاع عنها. 
لي اسئله ارجو ان تتحملوني... 1- هل يوجد اكسبيرت للاستراتيجيه؟؟
2 - كم نسبة الدقة بالاستراتيجيه  %؟؟
3 - هل توقف الموضوع لعدم جدواه؟؟
4 - هل يمكن وضع توصيات لايف متل بعض الاستراتيجيات الاخرى؟؟  وشكر خاص للاخ خالد والله يقويك.  :Eh S(7):

----------


## Ala'a Al.kofahi

> صباح الخير 
> انا من ثلاث ساعات وانا بقرا بالاستراتيجيه..اول مرة بشوفها بالمنتدى...يمكن بسبب الانقطاع عنها. 
> لي اسئله ارجو ان تتحملوني... 1- هل يوجد اكسبيرت للاستراتيجيه؟؟
> 2 - كم نسبة الدقة بالاستراتيجيه %؟؟
> 3 - هل توقف الموضوع لعدم جدواه؟؟
> 4 - هل يمكن وضع توصيات لايف متل بعض الاستراتيجيات الاخرى؟؟  وشكر خاص للاخ خالد والله يقويك.

  
1. لا يوجد اكسبيرت للأستراتيجية
2. الاستراتيجية رائعة جدا , جرب ديمو اسبوع وحتشوف بعينك  :Wink Smile:  ( ومثل باقي الاستراتيجيات لاتتجار وقت الأخبار ولا في سوق متدبدب ) والعمل عليها فقط في الاوروبي ولأمريكي وتجنب الاسيوي
3. توقف الموضوع لأنشغال الاستاد خالد فقط لاغير وعدم متابعت الاخوة الدين كانو يعملو عليها سابقا
4. راجع الصفحات سوف تجد الكثير من فرص الايف التي تم وضعها وانشالله من بداية الاسبوع القادم رح ارفق الفرص لايف واتمنى ان نتفاعل بلموضوع  
نصيحة جرب الطريقة على فيرم اكبر من الـ 5 دقائق حتى تتقنها , وانصحك بل 15 مبدئيا لتدرب عليها

----------


## adoctor

> 1. لا يوجد اكسبيرت للأستراتيجية
> 2. الاستراتيجية رائعة جدا , جرب ديمو اسبوع وحتشوف بعينك  ( ومثل باقي الاستراتيجيات لاتتجار وقت الأخبار ولا في سوق متدبدب ) والعمل عليها فقط في الاوروبي ولأمريكي وتجنب الاسيوي
> 3. توقف الموضوع لأنشغال الاستاد خالد فقط لاغير وعدم متابعت الاخوة الدين كانو يعملو عليها سابقا
> 4. راجع الصفحات سوف تجد الكثير من فرص الايف التي تم وضعها وانشالله من بداية الاسبوع القادم رح ارفق الفرص لايف واتمنى ان نتفاعل بلموضوع  
> نصيحة جرب الطريقة على فيرم اكبر من الـ 5 دقائق حتى تتقنها , وانصحك بل 15 مبدئيا لتدرب عليها

 مشكور اخ علاء على الافاده... 
لكن معظم الاخبار في الفتره الاوروبيه والامريكيه..   

> وانشالله من بداية الاسبوع القادم رح ارفق الفرص لايف واتمنى ان نتفاعل بلموضوع

 الله يقويك وانشالله رح اتابعها معك ...

----------


## efmelp

> مرحبـــــــــــــــــــــــا للجميع
> ممكن يا شباب وشابات حدى ياخد بايدي ويفهمني الاستراتيجية لانو بصراحة مو قادرة افهمها
> وشكرا

 الاستراتيجية كاملة فى ملف واحد أكروبات مترجمة من الأصل الأنجليزى فى الرابط  https://forum.arabictrader.com/820823-1-post.html

----------


## Ala'a Al.kofahi

> مشكور اخ علاء على الافاده... 
> لكن معظم الاخبار في الفتره الاوروبيه والامريكيه..   
> الله يقويك وانشالله رح اتابعها معك ...

 العفو اخي , لا شكر على واجب
الفترة الاوروبية والامريكية 14 ساعة , يعني نشيل منهم 4 ساعات راحة نعتبرهم اوقات اخبار واغلاقات وحيضللك 10 ساعات عمل  :Teeth Smile:  واتوقع انها فترة كافيه للعمل اليومي  :Wink Smile:  
احترامي وتقديري , وبدنا همتك وهمت باقي الأخوان الأسبوع القادم  :Eh S(7):

----------


## Ala'a Al.kofahi

> الاستراتيجية كاملة فى ملف واحد أكروبات مترجمة من الأصل الأنجليزى فى الرابط   https://forum.arabictrader.com/820823-1-post.html

   
مشكور اخي الكريم .... جزاك الله الخير  :Eh S(7):

----------


## جمال بسيس

مشكور يا علاء على مجهودك واستمر لا تكل ولا تمل.... وتحية الى اربد.
بالتوفيق

----------


## لينـا

شكرا efmelp
و انا هلا بدي احول اقرئها وانشاءالله افهما 
و تحياتي للجميع
شكرا

----------


## Ala'a Al.kofahi

> مشكور يا علاء على مجهودك واستمر لا تكل ولا تمل.... وتحية الى اربد.
> بالتوفيق

 العفو اخي انس  :Eh S(7):  وتحيه  الك

----------


## adoctor

انا من مبارح ما شفت الا فرصه واحده بس...وهي مرفقه بالتشارت. 
هل الفرصه صحيحه؟؟ 
سؤال ثاني : طول ما الاصفر و الاخضر فوق الاحمر يعني الترند اب حتى تعكس الالوان؟؟ 
سؤال ثالث:هل الفرص دائما نادره يعني واحده يوميا او اقل؟ 
وشكرا ..

----------


## خالد.الحربي

> فرصة حية نتابع    الملف المرفق 153968

  

> اشارة اخرى صحيحه للمجنون خمس دقائق 
> وتعزيز للفرصة الاولى

 الحمد لله وحده

----------


## ابوعافيه المصري

السلام عليكم 
ازيك يا استاذ خالد فينك من زمان مختفي 
والله ليك وحشه كبيرة  (قلت فرصه طالما ظهرت احييك )
ارجو ان تكون كل الامور معاك ومع المسلمين تمام

----------


## خالد.الحربي

> السلام عليكم 
> ازيك يا استاذ خالد فينك من زمان مختفي 
> والله ليك وحشه كبيرة (قلت فرصه طالما ظهرت احييك )
> ارجو ان تكون كل الامور معاك ومع المسلمين تمام

 يا هلا ومرحبا حبيب قلبي ربي يخليك يا غالي

----------


## خالد.الحربي

> انا من مبارح ما شفت الا فرصه واحده بس...وهي مرفقه بالتشارت. 
> هل الفرصه صحيحه؟؟ 
> سؤال ثاني : طول ما الاصفر و الاخضر فوق الاحمر يعني الترند اب حتى تعكس الالوان؟؟ 
> سؤال ثالث:هل الفرص دائما نادره يعني واحده يوميا او اقل؟ 
> وشكرا ..

 غير صحيحه 
راجع الفرصة التي انا وضعتها 
الفرص غير نادره وخاصه لو انك اشتغلت على عدة ازواج

----------


## abdulaziz2009

السلام عليكم اخي خالد وتحياتي للجميع
اولا انا تابعت شرحك من (ا) الى ال(ي) طبعا الشرح واضح جدا يعطيك الف عافية بالرغم اني جديد على عالم الفوركس ولم اجرب طريقتك 
بس خيو لاحظت سعة صدرك لكل الشباب والصبايا المنتسبين الى هذا المنتدى بس حبيبي لما ادخلت المؤشرات الى مكانها في الأنديكيتور لم تظهر لي الأسهم سواء الحمرا أو الخضرا ولا تتعجب من كلامي تراني غشيم بالمجال هذا واذا تتكرم وتتفضل وتتجمل ويسمح وقتك توضح لي ليش الأسهم ماظهرت على الشارت ( قلت لك غشيم ماعندي سالفة) وتوني خسران مايقارب الثمانين الف دولار بس ارجوك لاتسألني كيف (قضاء وقدر) والعوض عند رب العالمين. :Hands: 
مرة ثانية عنوان ماكتبت طال عمرك( الإسترتيجية الأولى) يعني فيه استراتيجية ثانية يمكن تكون موجوده بس انا مو شايفها :Boxing: 
انا بإنتظار توضيحاتك بارك الله فيك وحفظك من كل مكروه( :Hands: )

----------


## خالد.الحربي

> السلام عليكم اخي خالد وتحياتي للجميع
> اولا انا تابعت شرحك من (ا) الى ال(ي) طبعا الشرح واضح جدا يعطيك الف عافية بالرغم اني جديد على عالم الفوركس ولم اجرب طريقتك 
> بس خيو لاحظت سعة صدرك لكل الشباب والصبايا المنتسبين الى هذا المنتدى بس حبيبي لما ادخلت المؤشرات الى مكانها في الأنديكيتور لم تظهر لي الأسهم سواء الحمرا أو الخضرا ولا تتعجب من كلامي تراني غشيم بالمجال هذا واذا تتكرم وتتفضل وتتجمل ويسمح وقتك توضح لي ليش الأسهم ماظهرت على الشارت ( قلت لك غشيم ماعندي سالفة) وتوني خسران مايقارب الثمانين الف دولار بس ارجوك لاتسألني كيف (قضاء وقدر) والعوض عند رب العالمين.
> مرة ثانية عنوان ماكتبت طال عمرك( الإسترتيجية الأولى) يعني فيه استراتيجية ثانية يمكن تكون موجوده بس انا مو شايفها
> انا بإنتظار توضيحاتك بارك الله فيك وحفظك من كل مكروه()

 كنت باروح اتسحر بس شفت سؤالك قلت ارد عليك اول  
عزيزي كل الاستراتيجيات مش راح تنفعك لو ما عندك ادارة مال جيده وصبر انك تكون بره السوق اكثر من داخله 
يجب تتعلم كيف تتغلب على اعصابك وما تدخل الا بعد ما تمحص الدخول زين وتعرف ان المعطيات للربح اكثر من الخساره . وبعد ما تدخل توكل على الله فهو المدبر
يجب ان تتعلم انك لازم تخسر ولكن يكون ربحك اكثر من خسارتك 
ما فيش في السوق 100 % 
لو دخلت صح وخسرت لا تزعل هذي ظريبة السوق ولو ربحت لا تغتر فالسوق ماله كبير  
مافيش غير السهمين الاخضر والاحمر والباقي انا ارسمه للتوضيح  
ابحث تحت معرفي حتشوف جميع كتاباتي 
وتصبح على خير

----------


## لينـا

وين تصبح على خير
 يعني  اتت الشياطين ذهبت الملائكه

----------


## muhannadcent

> وين تصبح على خير
> يعني اتت الشياطين ذهبت الملائكه

 ههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## خالد.الحربي

> وين تصبح على خير
> يعني اتت الشياطين ذهبت الملائكه

 لا العفو 
ولكن النوم سلطان

----------


## الملك كليب

أخي الغالي طمنا على المجنون وش وضعه الآن ؟؟

----------


## خالد.الحربي

> أخي الغالي طمنا على المجنون وش وضعه الآن ؟؟

 كيف اطمنك يا غالي 
ليتني اعلم الغيب لاستكثره لنفسي 
نحن ننتظر الاختراقات لكي ندخل معه اما على وضعه الحالي فهو في تذبذب مخيف

----------


## muhxp

بصراحة استراتيجية رائعة جدا

----------


## عبدو777

السلام عليكم استاذ خالد وجميع المشاركين في هذا الموضوع القيم 
لأني مبتدئ فقد حملت الاستراتيجية من الرابط اول صفحة ولكن لم أعرف بعد كيفية إلحاقها ببرنامج الميتا تريدر فقد نسختها ولصقتها في مجلد الاكسبيرد ولكن لم تظهر في قائمة المؤشرات أتمنى من الإخوة إفادتي وعذرا

----------


## Ala'a Al.kofahi

> السلام عليكم استاذ خالد وجميع المشاركين في هذا الموضوع القيم 
> لأني مبتدئ فقد حملت الاستراتيجية من الرابط اول صفحة ولكن لم أعرف بعد كيفية إلحاقها ببرنامج الميتا تريدر فقد نسختها ولصقتها في مجلد الاكسبيرد ولكن لم تظهر في قائمة المؤشرات أتمنى من الإخوة إفادتي وعذرا

   في المرفقات تجد طرية وضع المؤشات في الميتا تريد والملف الثاني شرح كامل عن الميتا تريد انصحك قرائته  :Wink Smile:  اعتدر منكم جميعا اخواني لعدم وضع الفرص ومتابعت الاستراتيجية معكم كما وعدت الاسبو القادم ودلك لانشغالي المفاجئ بأمور ما كانت علبال ولا علخاطر  :Doh:  تحية للاستاد خالد والله يعطيك العافية  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):

----------


## قرصان النقاط

أخ خالد 
حصل هذا صباح اليوم 
كانت تعتبر فرصة؟

----------


## خالد.الحربي

> أخ خالد  حصل هذا صباح اليوم  كانت تعتبر فرصة؟

 ما شاء الله 
والله ما انتبهت لها

----------


## قرصان النقاط

أخ خالد 
ما كان واضح أيهما فوق الأحمر أو الأحضر 
هل يؤثر هذا

----------


## mu7amd

تشكر اخي خالد على مجهودك والله يوفقك ويبلغ ليلة القدر يارب
انا اول مره اليوم اتابع موضوعك لكن لامانه موضوع مكتمل الشرح ووافي ومنت مقصر مع الاعضاء
فجزاك الله الف خير على المساعده ويكفي روح التعاون التي عندك

----------


## خالد.الحربي

> أخ خالد  ما كان واضح أيهما فوق الأحمر أو الأحضر  هل يؤثر هذا

 نعم  يؤثر  ومفروض ان يتم الدخول مع السهم و تتناغم الالوان ولكن مع الخبرة تستطيع الدخول بعد السهم بعدما يكسر الهاي وتتناغم الالوان ويصبح واضح الترند  فقد اعطاك وقت كافي للدخول  هذه مع الخبرة تاتي ولكن ليس بالاستراتيجية .  

> تشكر اخي خالد على مجهودك والله يوفقك ويبلغ ليلة القدر يارب
> انا اول مره اليوم اتابع موضوعك لكن لامانه موضوع مكتمل الشرح ووافي ومنت مقصر مع الاعضاء
> فجزاك الله الف خير على المساعده ويكفي روح التعاون التي عندك

 يا رب يخليك  احلى دعوه والله اني شاكر لك دعوتك التي اثرت فيني  
اللهم امين امين امين  لي ولك ولجميع المسلمين

----------


## @[email protected]

جزاك الله خير يا أخ خالد

----------


## قرصان النقاط

لم نجد أي فرصة على المجنون ليوم الأربعاء  
التذبذب شديد

----------


## ستيف

جزاك الله خير يا أخ خالد

----------


## mu7amd

اخي خالد 
هل هذه الطريقة لا تنفع لباقي العملات ؟

----------


## Ala'a Al.kofahi

> اخي خالد 
> هل هذه الطريقة لا تنفع لباقي العملات ؟

  
الاستراتيجية تصلح للعملات التالية  , والاستاد خالد نصح بها على المجنون عن تجربة شخصية
USD/JPY, USD/CHF, GBP/USD, EUR/USD, USD/CAD, AUD/USD, EUR/JPY and Gold

----------


## قرصان النقاط

كانت فرصة مساء أمس الخميس حققت هدفها

----------


## قرصان النقاط

فرصتان صباح هذا اليوم  أظن الثانية كانت مستهلكة و ننتظر تعليق الأخ خالد

----------


## ستيف

اخي خالد متى افضل الاوقات التي يقتنص فيها  الفرص 
جزاك الله خير

----------


## islam4ever

السلام عليكم أخ خالد 
أنت تعلم أنى من المتابعين لك و أردت أن أشكرك على هذه الاستراتيجية الرائعة مع العلم أنى بدأت بالاستراتيجية الثانية و لكن الأولى كمان حكاية ..... روعة  
فى سؤال صغير هل يمكن المتاجرة وقت تغيير الترند يعنى صعود أو صبوط الأصفر و قطعة لباقى الالوان أنا ارى أنها فرص ممتاز بس مفيش حد اتكلم عليها ..........و فى حاجة كمان عند العمل على فريم النصف ساعة هل يتم تغير اعدادات اى من المؤشرات المستخدمة .....  و شكرا مرة أخرى أخى خالد و عيد سعيد عليك و على الأمة الإسلامية

----------


## samerhshraideh

:Drive1: الى جميع الاعضاء وخصوصا الاخ خالد جزاه الله خيرا
كل عام وانتم بالف خير بمناسبة عيد الفطر السعيد  
حيث انني قد تابعت هذه الاستراتيجية من يومين فلم اكمل لغاية الان جميع ما كتب في النتدى عنها وعندي بعض الاسئلة حسب الصور المرفقه ادناه 
ولدى العديد من الاستفسارات خصوصا اللون البرتقالي واللون الاصفر ؟ 
1- فهل لمواقعهما فوق بعض اشارة بالاضافة الى ان تغيير اللون الاصفر في الاتجاه يعني تغيير في الشمعة؟
2- ما معنى ان يرتفع اللون الاصفر الى اللون الاخضر او اللون الاحمر او يقطع اللونين؟
3- ما معني ان يظهر اللون الازرق احيانا ويختفي في اخرى؟
4- ما معنى تبعثر الالوان او تجمعها؟ 
اعرف ان لدى اسئلة كثيره واعتذر عنها لكن وحيث انني بدأت بتطبيق الاستراتيجة على حساب ديمو واجهت بعض المشاكل في الاسئلة السابقة حيث انها نتيجة تحليل في العمل ز راجيا مع الاخوان الافادة لي ولجميع الاعضاء مع الدعاء للجميع بموفور الصحة والعافية
وكل عام وانتم بخير

----------


## samerhshraideh

بالاضافة الى سؤال آخر 
بالنسبة لمؤشر Slope Direction  فما هي الفائدة العظمى منه في تحديد الاتجاة ( UP/Down) 
واشعر في بعض الحالات عدم معرفة كاملة في ترتيب الالوان للدخول شراء او بيع راجيا التوضيح علما بانني قد قراتها في احدى المشاركات الا انني اضعتها؟ 
وشكرا

----------


## efmelp

> بالاضافة الى سؤال آخر 
> بالنسبة لمؤشر Slope Direction  فما هي الفائدة العظمى منه في تحديد الاتجاة ( UP/Down) 
> واشعر في بعض الحالات عدم معرفة كاملة في ترتيب الالوان للدخول شراء او بيع راجيا التوضيح علما بانني قد قراتها في احدى المشاركات الا انني اضعتها؟ 
> وشكرا

 راجع الرابط التالى وأنزل ملف شرح الاستراتيجية بالكامل https://forum.arabictrader.com/836328-1066-post.html

----------


## خالد.الحربي

> اخي خالد متى افضل الاوقات التي يقتنص فيها الفرص 
> جزاك الله خير

 الامريكي والوروبي  

> السلام عليكم أخ خالد 
> أنت تعلم أنى من المتابعين لك و أردت أن أشكرك على هذه الاستراتيجية الرائعة مع العلم أنى بدأت بالاستراتيجية الثانية و لكن الأولى كمان حكاية ..... روعة  
> فى سؤال صغير هل يمكن المتاجرة وقت تغيير الترند يعنى صعود أو صبوط الأصفر و قطعة لباقى الالوان أنا ارى أنها فرص ممتاز بس مفيش حد اتكلم عليها ..........و فى حاجة كمان عند العمل على فريم النصف ساعة هل يتم تغير اعدادات اى من المؤشرات المستخدمة ..... و شكرا مرة أخرى أخى خالد و عيد سعيد عليك و على الأمة الإسلامية

 لا يتم تغيير الاعدادات ولا نتداول وقت تغير الترند هي للترند فقط   

> الى جميع الاعضاء وخصوصا الاخ خالد جزاه الله خيرا
> كل عام وانتم بالف خير بمناسبة عيد الفطر السعيد  
> حيث انني قد تابعت هذه الاستراتيجية من يومين فلم اكمل لغاية الان جميع ما كتب في النتدى عنها وعندي بعض الاسئلة حسب الصور المرفقه ادناه 
> ولدى العديد من الاستفسارات خصوصا اللون البرتقالي واللون الاصفر ؟ 
> 1- فهل لمواقعهما فوق بعض اشارة بالاضافة الى ان تغيير اللون الاصفر في الاتجاه يعني تغيير في الشمعة؟ ليس بالظرورة
> 2- ما معنى ان يرتفع اللون الاصفر الى اللون الاخضر او اللون الاحمر او يقطع اللونين؟ بداية تغيير ترند 
> 3- ما معني ان يظهر اللون الازرق احيانا ويختفي في اخرى؟ لم يظهر الترند بشكل قاطع 
> 4- ما معنى تبعثر الالوان او تجمعها؟ لا يوجد ترند ولا تداول بل تذبذب  
> اعرف ان لدى اسئلة كثيره واعتذر عنها لكن وحيث انني بدأت بتطبيق الاستراتيجة على حساب ديمو واجهت بعض المشاكل في الاسئلة السابقة حيث انها نتيجة تحليل في العمل ز راجيا مع الاخوان الافادة لي ولجميع الاعضاء مع الدعاء للجميع بموفور الصحة والعافية
> وكل عام وانتم بخير

 جاوبت تحت اسئلتك   

> بالاضافة الى سؤال آخر 
> بالنسبة لمؤشر Slope Direction فما هي الفائدة العظمى منه في تحديد الاتجاة ( UP/Down) 
> واشعر في بعض الحالات عدم معرفة كاملة في ترتيب الالوان للدخول شراء او بيع راجيا التوضيح علما بانني قد قراتها في احدى المشاركات الا انني اضعتها؟ 
> وشكرا

 ليس له دخل بالاستراتيجية انما هو اضافة لك تستطيع ان تهملة    

> راجع الرابط التالى وأنزل ملف شرح الاستراتيجية بالكامل    https://forum.arabictrader.com/836328-1066-post.html

 ربي يخليك  
وكل عام وانتم بخير

----------


## mu7amd

الله يجزيك خير ايو خلود على وقتك وردك 
والله وقتك هذا وردودك والله تخلي الواحد بستحي على نفسه ويخجل من تقصيره في وقت هناك ناس تبذل كل وقتها لتعليم الناس

----------


## خالد.الحربي

> الله يجزيك خير ايو خلود على وقتك وردك 
> والله وقتك هذا وردودك والله تخلي الواحد بستحي على نفسه ويخجل من تقصيره في وقت هناك ناس تبذل كل وقتها لتعليم الناس

 ربي يخليك  هي دعوة في ظهر الغيب ننشدها ولا نريد وربي غير الدعاء

----------


## خالد.الحربي

فرصة بيع ربع ساعة يورو ين جميلة والدخول الآمن بعد كسر الترند الخط البني المرسوم  
انا والله اسف ولكن العتب على النت  
فقد رسمتها وودت ان اضعها قبل ما تطير ولكن النت رفض رفع الصوره 
فذهبت للصلاه وعندما عدت وجدته حقق الهدف

----------


## mu7amd

الف مبروك لمن تحقق الهدف عندهم

----------


## خالد.الحربي

تصويت مجلس الشيوخ الساعة 11:30 قرنتش من اهم الاخبار
التصويت السابق عمل تذبذب قوي تقريبا  200 نقطه على بعض العملات 
 لذا الخروج من السوق قبلها  قرار حكيم والله اعلم

----------


## خالد.الحربي

اليورو دولار فريم ربع ساعة اعطى اشارة بيع صريحة    لا استطيع تحميل الصور سامحوني

----------


## أبو العربي

> اليورو دولار فريم ربع ساعة اعطى اشارة بيع صريحة لا استطيع تحميل الصور سامحوني

   أخوي خالد كل عام وانت بألف خير   يعلم الله انك عندي افضل مضارب عرفته من خلال المنتديات  خبير و قناص و انت مو محتاج شهادتي  :Asvc:   بس حبيت اعيد عليك واذكر كلمه حق خاصه فيني   تقبل تحياتي / أخوك عبدالعزيز

----------


## خالد.الحربي

> أخوي خالد كل عام وانت بألف خير   يعلم الله انك عندي افضل مضارب عرفته من خلال المنتديات  خبير و قناص و انت مو محتاج شهادتي   بس حبيت اعيد عليك واذكر كلمه حق خاصه فيني    تقبل تحياتي / أخوك عبدالعزيز

 حبيبي عبدالعزيز 
ربي يخليك ويسلمك على المجاملة الحلوة   
كل عام وانت بصحة وسلامة يا رب

----------


## NASSERALQAHTANI

> حبيبي عبدالعزيز 
> ربي يخليك ويسلمك على المجاملة الحلوة 
> كل عام وانت بصحة وسلامة يا رب

 اي مجاملة ياعم هذى كلمة حق وتنقال بس الله لا يحرمنا من اهل المجاملة>(عبد العزيز) ولا من اهل التواضع>(ابو الآء)  كل عام وانتم بخير بعد المداخلة الى خاشه عرض  :Big Grin:

----------


## خالد.الحربي

> اي مجاملة ياعم هذى كلمة حق وتنقال بس الله لا يحرمنا من اهل المجاملة>(عبد العزيز)  ولا من اهل التواضع>(ابو الآء)   كل عام وانتم بخير بعد المداخلة الى خاشه عرض

 هلا ابو سليمان وكل عام وانت بالف صحة وسلامة يا غالي  
ان شاء الرحمن انزل لكم فلتر حلو لها الطريقة وسهل بعد  لكن النت عندي تعبان الله لا يبارك باوربت  جننتني

----------


## euro trader

يا اخوان , هذه الاستراتيجيه ممتازه جدا 
واعمل بها منذ حوالى عام وفقط على فريم الخمس دقائق ( فريم اساسى ) والحمد لله متوسط الربح 4 : 1 
من اهم مؤشرات الاستراتيجيه هو مؤشر الجابى , عليكم بدراسته جيدا

----------


## euro trader

- فرص الساعات الاخيره من اليوم ....

----------


## mhemam2005

فرصة بيع للدولار ين
أرجو ان تلحقوها و بالتوفيق

----------


## samerhshraideh

اشكر الاخوان على الردود التي وردت
الا ان لدى سؤال من الممكن الا يكون متعلق بالاستراتيجية وهو 
ارجو من الاخوان الشرح بالصور لكيفية اعداد trailing loss

----------


## mhemam2005

> فرصة بيع للدولار ين
> أرجو ان تلحقوها و بالتوفيق

 
اللهم لك الحمد
50 بيب بدون الاسبريد
اتفضلوا الشارت و ارجو أن يكون هناك من استفاد منها

----------


## mhemam2005

دولار كندي 
شراءا
الشارت بالمرفقات
بالتوفيــــــــــــق

----------


## Dr.mohamed el sayed

انا كان عندى بعض الالستفسارات 
اولا ساعات تون كل الشروط محققه ما عدا ال leguere ايه العمل 
ثانيا ياريت اكسبرت يدخل عمليات ويطلع منها هو 
ولو سمحت ممكن تشح عمل الاكسبرت الاول الىى حضرتك حطيته وشكرا

----------


## Dr.mohamed el sayed

وممكن اعرف ايه هى الاششاره الكاذبه والهدف كيف احدده ارجو الاا اكون قد اثقلت

----------


## Dr.mohamed el sayed

هل الماكد له اعدادات خاصه وهو مش نازل مع المؤشرات

----------


## mhemam2005

> دولار كندي 
> شراءا
> الشارت بالمرفقات
> بالتوفيــــــــــــق

 خرجت على نقطة الدخول
سبب الخروج انني لن اتابع الان

----------


## خالد.الحربي

> يا اخوان , هذه الاستراتيجيه ممتازه جدا 
> واعمل بها منذ حوالى عام وفقط على فريم الخمس دقائق ( فريم اساسى ) والحمد لله متوسط الربح 4 : 1 
> من اهم مؤشرات الاستراتيجيه هو مؤشر الجابى , عليكم بدراسته جيدا

 هي الطريقة التي بالتجربة اثبتت نجاحها على مدى طويل انا لا استغني عنها وكل ما ذعبت عنها ارجع لها 
استخدم القابي دوما لمعرفة الترند حتى لو لم ادخل على الاستراتيجية
ربي يخليك والله نسبة نجاحها اكبر  
واحشني زمان عنك وكل عام وانت بخير

----------


## خالد.الحربي

> فرصة بيع للدولار ين
> أرجو ان تلحقوها و بالتوفيق

  

> اللهم لك الحمد
> 50 بيب بدون الاسبريد
> اتفضلوا الشارت و ارجو أن يكون هناك من استفاد منها

 الف مبروك صفقة حلوه  

> دولار كندي 
> شراءا
> الشارت بالمرفقات
> بالتوفيــــــــــــق

 راجع الشارت الدخول كان متاخر الدخول بعد السهم والهدف تحقق اصلا

----------


## mu7amd

اي واحد هو كؤشر الجابي ؟؟

----------


## خالد.الحربي

> انا كان عندى بعض الالستفسارات 
> اولا ساعات تون كل الشروط محققه ما عدا ال leguere ايه العمل 
> ثانيا ياريت اكسبرت يدخل عمليات ويطلع منها هو 
> ولو سمحت ممكن تشح عمل الاكسبرت الاول الىى حضرتك حطيته وشكرا

 ما تدخلش بدون اكتمال الشروط
ما احب الاكسبيرتات ولا اعمل بها ابدا ولي بالسوق 4 سنوات   

> وممكن اعرف ايه هى الاششاره الكاذبه والهدف كيف احدده ارجو الاا اكون قد اثقلت

 الاشارة المكتملة الشروط نسبة 80 % تكون صحيحه   

> هل الماكد له اعدادات خاصه وهو مش نازل مع المؤشرات

 لا 
هناك احد الاخوان مترجم كل الاستراتيجية على ملف جميل جدا راجعه

----------


## خالد.الحربي

اليورو دولار كسر قاع قديم على الديلي والاربع ساعات  
اعطى اشارة دخول غير مكتملة الشروط اللوقر لم ينزل من فوق ولكن لو كسر الخط البني وهو القاع السابق 
الدخول اكيد  
بالتوفيق

----------


## mhemam2005

> الف مبروك صفقة حلوه 
> راجع الشارت الدخول كان متاخر الدخول بعد السهم والهدف تحقق اصلا

 أهلا اخي خالد
ردك شرف لي 
فعلا الدخول كان متأخر و الفرصة و لله الحمد حققت الهدف و زيادة
طريقة ممتازة بالفعل انا متابعها من فترة كبيرة
لكن للاسف اغيرها ثم ارجع لها تاني
لو عند حضرتك وقت لي سؤالين:
1- ما مقدار اهتمام حضرتك بدرجة انضغاط الجابي حيث أن صاحب الطريقة أوصى بالدخول بالفرص التي يكون الجابي مضغوط بها و ليس به مسافات تتخلله و لكني ارى ببعض فرص حضرتك الجابي يكون كبير و ما شاء الله حضرتك تدخل و تخرج منها رابحا بارك الله لك؟
2- ببعض الفرص اجد أن الشروط محققة لكن السهم ظهر مثلا من اسفل الجابي لفرصة شراء بمعني ان السعر كان قد نزل أسفل الجابي ثم صعد قليلا فأعطى فرصة شراء ( مثل فرصة شراء الكندي المرفقة ) هل مثل هذه الفرصة تكون صحيحة؟ أم هناك بعض المحاذير ؟

----------


## خالد.الحربي

> أهلا اخي خالد
> ردك شرف لي 
> فعلا الدخول كان متأخر و الفرصة و لله الحمد حققت الهدف و زيادة
> طريقة ممتازة بالفعل انا متابعها من فترة كبيرة
> لكن للاسف اغيرها ثم ارجع لها تاني
> لو عند حضرتك وقت لي سؤالين:
> 1- ما مقدار اهتمام حضرتك بدرجة انضغاط الجابي حيث أن صاحب الطريقة أوصى بالدخول بالفرص التي يكون الجابي مضغوط بها و ليس به مسافات تتخلله و لكني ارى ببعض فرص حضرتك الجابي يكون كبير و ما شاء الله حضرتك تدخل و تخرج منها رابحا بارك الله لك؟
> 2- ببعض الفرص اجد أن الشروط محققة لكن السهم ظهر مثلا من اسفل الجابي لفرصة شراء بمعني ان السعر كان قد نزل أسفل الجابي ثم صعد قليلا فأعطى فرصة شراء ( مثل فرصة شراء الكندي المرفقة ) هل مثل هذه الفرصة تكون صحيحة؟ أم هناك بعض المحاذير ؟

 يا مرحبا 
ضغط خطوط القابي من اهم ماهو بالاستراتيجية فهو دائما ينبيء بانفجار قادم وعند الضغط للقابي تراني استخدم عدة تحاليل لمعرفة الاتجاه واستخدم الجارية بعض الاحيان للدخول لو لم يكن هناك اشارة لدي على الاستراتيجية يعني استعين بالاستراتيجية للتحليل فقط لمعرفة حركة السعر واتجاهه
سؤالك ينم على فهمك للاستراتيجية 
صحيحه الفرصة التي ذكرت لا يهم مكان السعر من القابي بل عند نزوله هكذا واعطاء اشارة معاكسه معناته ارتفاع قوي كانك تسحب مطاط لاسفل وتتركه يرتد 
مبرووك الفرصة السابقة قفلت على 48 نقطه لعقدين واحد قبل الكسر والثاني بعد الكسر 
لا انصح بالدخول مثل ما انا فعلت فالشروط غير مكتملة الا للمتمرسن   فقط       
من اجمل دخولي اليوم على الاسترتيجية كان للدولار فرنك شراء اليوم صباح على فريم ربع ساعه الساعه 4:30 قرنتش  
وهي مثال حي على تحقق الشروط

----------


## Dr.mohamed el sayed

هى الاستراتيجيه فريم الخمس دقائق بس وللا مككن ربع ساعه

----------


## خالد.الحربي

> هى الاستراتيجيه فريم الخمس دقائق بس وللا مككن ربع ساعه

 جميع الفريمات حتى الديلي  
انصحك بقراءة الموضوع من بداياته ففيه من المعلومات التي تفيدك بهالاستراتيجية وغيرها

----------


## Dr.mohamed el sayed

انا قرات الموضووع ولكن لو فى عند حضرتك ملف على بعضه يكون افضل

----------


## Dr.mohamed el sayed

انا قرات الموضووع ولكن لو فى عند حضرتك ملف على بعضه يكون افضل ويريت اعرف من حضرتك كيف احدد الهدف

----------


## خالد.الحربي

صفحة 72

----------


## ابو ريماس

كل عام وانتم بخير جميعا    
ابو الاء مساك الله بالخير والعافيه           لك وحشه    
اعتقد انها فرصه طيبه للبيع ولا ويش رايك يابو الاء

----------


## NASSERALQAHTANI

> كل عام وانتم بخير جميعا    
> ابو الاء مساك الله بالخير والعافيه لك وحشه    
> اعتقد انها فرصه طيبه للبيع ولا ويش رايك يابو الاء

   كل عام وانتم بخير الزوج استنزف نزول  انا ارى فرصة نجاحها اقل

----------


## ابو ريماس

> كل عام وانتم بخير جميعا    
> ابو الاء مساك الله بالخير والعافيه لك وحشه    
> اعتقد انها فرصه طيبه للبيع ولا ويش رايك يابو الاء

    
ولايهمك ياعمو ابو سليمان  خلاص طلعت ب20 نقطه   
علشان خاطرك بس  :Wink Smile:

----------


## خالد.الحربي

> كل عام وانتم بخير جميعا    
> ابو الاء مساك الله بالخير والعافيه لك وحشه    
> اعتقد انها فرصه طيبه للبيع ولا ويش رايك يابو الاء

 يالله حييه اسف كنت برى توني واصل   ما شاء الله لقطه حلوه يا بطل    

> كل عام وانتم بخير  الزوج استنزف نزول   انا ارى فرصة نجاحها اقل

  امامه مجال الى قاع الاربع ساعات والله اعلم

----------


## خالد.الحربي

اجل اكيد بعت علي لاني توني داخل ابو ريماس

----------


## ابو ريماس

تعال ابو سليمان بضارب معك انا  :Angry Smile:     :Big Grin:  عزيز وغالي   
الزوج اعطي قرابه ال60 نقطه ماشاءالله تبارك الله

----------


## ابو ريماس

الدولار ين  للمتابعه   
ننتضر فرصه بيع باذن الله   
كسر اللوقر ل 75            والماكد سلبي    
بالتوفيق

----------


## NASSERALQAHTANI

> الدولار ين للمتابعه   
> ننتضر فرصه بيع باذن الله   
> كسر اللوقر ل 75 والماكد سلبي    
> بالتوفيق

   شغال اليوم تحبيط لك  :Big Grin:   اعتقد والعلم لله ان الترند تحول الى صاعد وسوف نحكم اذا كون قاع اعلى من السابق  مع العلم انه الان كسر ترند هابط وقمه سابقة

----------


## خالد.الحربي

> شغال اليوم تحبيط لك   اعتقد والعلم لله ان الترند تحول الى صاعد وسوف نحكم اذا كون قاع اعلى من السابق   مع العلم انه الان كسر ترند هابط وقمه سابقة

 خف على الرجال ابو سليمان  ههههه 
ما زال الترند هابط   شوف الاربع ساعات  القابي يفضح الموضوع وترتيب الالوان حتى على الربع لم تتاثر بعد

----------


## خالد.الحربي

الدولار تشيف  1416 قمه سابقة وترند جميل  لو كسرها  انا استناه 
حد يرسم الرسمه انا ما اقدر ارفع الصور الا بتعب

----------


## Amer133

السلام عليكم 
وكل عم وانتم بخير
وتحيات خاصة لأبي آلاء والمشاكس ابو ريماس
الحمدلله مازلت من المتسفيدين لهذه الاستراتيجية الرائعة  واتمنى كل الخير لصاحبها
انصح بمتابعة الاغلاقات فوق أو تحت القيعان والقمم على الساعة والأربع ساعات
ثم الدخول على الخمس دقائق
وايضا الاكتفاء بصفقة واحدة في اليوم هدفها لايقل عن 100 نقطة 
وايضا رسم خط للترند أو منطقة محصورة على الربع ساعة من الأمور المهمة جدا
حبيت أسلم 
وآسف على التقصير بسبب الانشغال

----------


## خالد.الحربي

> السلام عليكم 
> وكل عم وانتم بخير
> وتحيات خاصة لأبي آلاء والمشاكس ابو ريماس
> الحمدلله مازلت من المتسفيدين لهذه الاستراتيجية الرائعة واتمنى كل الخير لصاحبها
> انصح بمتابعة الاغلاقات فوق أو تحت القيعان والقمم على الساعة والأربع ساعات
> ثم الدخول على الخمس دقائق
> وايضا الاكتفاء بصفقة واحدة في اليوم هدفها لايقل عن 100 نقطة 
> وايضا رسم خط للترند أو منطقة محصورة على الربع ساعة من الأمور المهمة جدا
> حبيت أسلم 
> وآسف على التقصير بسبب الانشغال

 اعطيني رايك

----------


## أبو دلامة

> الدولار تشيف  1416 قمه سابقة وترند جميل  لو كسرها  انا استناه 
> حد يرسم الرسمه انا ما اقدر ارفع الصور الا بتعب

 
ممكن توضح أخي أي زوج تقصد

----------


## خالد.الحربي

sell  
and 
sell stope       بعد الكسر 
ستوب على القمة واهداف بعيده  والله الموفق

----------


## خالد.الحربي

> ممكن توضح أخي أي زوج تقصد

----------


## Amer133

انت الاستاذ يابو آلاء 
انا شغلي بس على المجنون (حبك القديم) مع مراعاة الدولار ين والباوند دولار
وصفقة أمس اللي نزلتها على الربع ساعة مثال ممتاز
وأنا داخل بيع على المجنون من186.71 في عقد إضافي  بسبب كسره لقاع على الساعة وإذا أغلق الاربع ساعات القادمة تحت 185.75 احتمال ينهار بقوة

----------


## خالد.الحربي

> انت الاستاذ يابو آلاء 
> انا شغلي بس على المجنون (حبك القديم) مع مراعاة الدولار ين والباوند دولار
> وصفقة أمس اللي نزلتها على الربع ساعة مثال ممتاز
> وأنا داخل بيع على المجنون من186.71 في عقد إضافي بسبب كسره لقاع على الساعة وإذا أغلق الاربع ساعات القادمة تحت 185.75 احتمال ينهار بقوة

 يا سلام عليك   امير بكل شي
يا رب يوفقك والله فرحتني لما شفت النتايج     ربي يعطيك من نعيمه 
ما زال حبي القديم والجديد  لكن صرت ادخل برافعه كبيره شوي لذلك اخذ اخوانه وعيال عمه  
تحياتي

----------


## خالد.الحربي

قاعدة مهمة احفظوها في الفوركس  
السعر لا يحب ابدا خطوط الدعم والمقاومه  فهو عندما يريد يخترقها لا ينتظر ويخترقها بقوه 
وعندما يبدا يلعب عندها روحه وجية اعرف قطعا انه لن يخترقها وسيعكس الاتجاه 
هذا نراه الآن في الدولار ين اخترق خط الترند بقوه واخذ باختباره عدة مرات ولو كان يريد الارتداد لفوق لما انتظر  
فهو نازل بشده باذن الله  والله وحده اعلم

----------


## euro trader

فرصه على الاسترالى دولار ...

----------


## أبو دلامة

> قاعدة مهمة احفظوها في الفوركس  
> السعر لا يحب ابدا خطوط الدعم والمقاومه  فهو عندما يريد يخترقها لا ينتظر ويخترقها بقوه 
> وعندما يبدا يلعب عندها روحه وجية اعرف قطعا انه لن يخترقها وسيعكس الاتجاه 
> هذا نراه الآن في الدولار ين اخترق خط الترند بقوه واخذ باختباره عدة مرات ولو كان يريد الارتداد لفوق لما انتظر  
> فهو نازل بشده باذن الله  والله وحده اعلم الملف المرفق 155694

  استاذي الكريم أين ستضع الوقف ؟  
و ماهو الهدف المرجح برأيك ؟ 
و نسيت أقول لك    
يعطيك العافية  :Eh S(7):

----------


## خالد.الحربي

> فرصه على الاسترالى دولار ...

 بالتوفيق    فرصة حلوة

----------


## خالد.الحربي

> استاذي الكريم أين ستضع الوقف ؟   و ماهو الهدف المرجح برأيك ؟  و نسيت أقول لك     يعطيك العافية

 10577   القمة السابقة وزيد عليها نقطتين   الهدف خليه مفتوح لما نشوف

----------


## ابو ريماس

> السلام عليكم 
> وكل عم وانتم بخير
> وتحيات خاصة لأبي آلاء والمشاكس ابو ريماس
> الحمدلله مازلت من المتسفيدين لهذه الاستراتيجية الرائعة واتمنى كل الخير لصاحبها
> انصح بمتابعة الاغلاقات فوق أو تحت القيعان والقمم على الساعة والأربع ساعات
> ثم الدخول على الخمس دقائق
> وايضا الاكتفاء بصفقة واحدة في اليوم هدفها لايقل عن 100 نقطة 
> وايضا رسم خط للترند أو منطقة محصورة على الربع ساعة من الأمور المهمة جدا
> حبيت أسلم 
> وآسف على التقصير بسبب الانشغال

   
هلا والله ومس هلا بعمار باشا   
كل عام وانت بخير وعاش من شافك         الله الاستراتيجيه طلعت الاحباب يابو الاء  :Big Grin:

----------


## euro trader

- اليورو دولار وصفقه جيده .
جميع المؤشرات فى مكانها الصحيح .
توكلنا على الله .

----------


## euro trader

- الدولار فرانك وتارجت سريع ....

----------


## خالد.الحربي

> استاذي الكريم أين ستضع الوقف ؟   و ماهو الهدف المرجح برأيك ؟  و نسيت أقول لك     يعطيك العافية

 مبروك ابو دلامه 
  الحين نقول الهدف الاولي 10476
فرص حلوه من اخونا انقلش فوركس   بالشارتات  تسلم على تعبك

----------


## عمران حسن

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله  
و عيدكم سعيد 
اين نجد التمبلت و شرح موجز للاستراتيجية 
وفقكم الله و سدد خطاكم

----------


## euro trader

> - الدولار فرانك وتارجت سريع ....

----------


## euro trader

> - اليورو دولار وصفقه جيده .
> جميع المؤشرات فى مكانها الصحيح .
> توكلنا على الله .

 
+ 34  
and still running

----------


## euro trader

- صفقتى اليورو / دولار و الاسترالى / دولار  , فى ربح كويس الى الان والحمد لله
يرجى تحريك الاستوب على ربح ....
نظرا لتغير مستويات البيفوت اليوميه بعد ساعه من الان ....

----------


## خالد.الحربي

> - صفقتى اليورو / دولار و الاسترالى / دولار , فى ربح كويس الى الان والحمد لله
> يرجى تحريك الاستوب على ربح ....
> نظرا لتغير مستويات البيفوت اليوميه بعد ساعه من الان ....

  :015:  :015:  :015:  :015:  
نتائج روعه يا روعه

----------


## خالد.الحربي

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله  
> و عيدكم سعيد 
> اين نجد التمبلت و شرح موجز للاستراتيجية 
> وفقكم الله و سدد خطاكم

 اخلا يا دكتور  
صفحات الاولى بيها شرح وافي  واحد الزملاء مشكور ترجمها في ملف بصفحة 72 
التمبليت ايضا تجده في الفحات الاولى همتك معانا لان ارباحنا خيالية

----------


## خالد.الحربي

الكيبل على الربع ساعة شباب ما اقدر احط الرسمة

----------


## euro trader

> الكيبل على الربع ساعة شباب ما اقدر احط الرسمة

 هل تقصد هذه الفرصه اخ خالد ...    
ولكن لى بعض الملاحظات على هذه الاشاره 
اولا : الفريم المستخدم هو الربع ساعه , وهذه الطريقه تعمل بشكل ممتاز على الخمس دقائق كما تعلم
ثانيا : السعر قام بهبوط بقيمة 50 نقطة تقريبا قبل اعطاء اشارة الدخول مما يجعل فرص الهبوط تقل , واحتمال صعود تصحيحى لهذه الحركه . 
بصرف النظر عن هبوط السعر من عدمه بعد هذه الاشاره ولكن على المدى الطويل معدل نجاح مثل هذه الاشارات ضعيفه .  
- افضل الفرص هى التى تأتى بعد حركة مستقره للسعر ( steady move ) . لذلك يفضل استخدام فريم الخمس دقائق لتوافر مثل هذه الفرص به . 
الله يوفقك اخ خالد .

----------


## mhemam2005

بارك الله لكم جميعا
فعلا مسرور جدا لعودة الاهتمام بطرح الفرص و النقاش حولها
أرجو أن نستمر جميعا و تكون صدقة  علمنا 
بالتوفيـــــــــــــــــــــق

----------


## euro trader

> - اليورو دولار وصفقه جيده .
> جميع المؤشرات فى مكانها الصحيح .
> توكلنا على الله .

   الحمد لله , الصفقه فى اتجاهها الصحيح , 
لاحظ انه عند وجود اشارة صحيحه وبعد حدوث حركة عكس اتجاه الاشاره , فانه فى الغالب سيتم استكمال الحركه عند القناه المتحركه مع السعر . 
ففى حالة اليورو دولار , اشارة الدخول كانت للشورت والان السعر حدث له صعود جزئى , فى اغلب الاوقات سيتم الارتداد لأستكمال الهبوط  عند المنطقة المشاره اليها فى الصوره , وهى القناه المتحركه .

----------


## خالد.الحربي

> هل تقصد هذه الفرصه اخ خالد ...     ولكن لى بعض الملاحظات على هذه الاشاره  اولا : الفريم المستخدم هو الربع ساعه , وهذه الطريقه تعمل بشكل ممتاز على الخمس دقائق كما تعلم
> ثانيا : السعر قام بهبوط بقيمة 50 نقطة تقريبا قبل اعطاء اشارة الدخول مما يجعل فرص الهبوط تقل , واحتمال صعود تصحيحى لهذه الحركه .  بصرف النظر عن هبوط السعر من عدمه بعد هذه الاشاره ولكن على المدى الطويل معدل نجاح مثل هذه الاشارات ضعيفه .   - افضل الفرص هى التى تأتى بعد حركة مستقره للسعر ( steady move ) . لذلك يفضل استخدام فريم الخمس دقائق لتوافر مثل هذه الفرص به .  الله يوفقك اخ خالد .

 ممتاز جدا مناقشة حلوة 
الاستراتيجية تعمل بكل الفريمات وهذا بشهادة كاتبها ايضا وبمتابعتي لها فقد دخلت عليها حتى على الاربع ساعات .  .
نزول السعر 50 نقطه جعله يفتح شمعة تحت قناة ال 34   وهذا بناءا على استرتيجية الريفر فرصة دخول 
الاحظ نضغاط القابي قبل ...........كنت مستني هذا النزول 
فلتر الستوكاستيك لدي اعطى دخول 
جميع شروط الدخول مكتمله فليس هناك اي مانع من دخولها ابدا والله اعلم 
على فكرة اعطت 20 نقطه بس ما قفلتها استنى الهدف 
تحياتي

----------


## عمران حسن

> اخلا يا دكتور  
> صفحات الاولى بيها شرح وافي واحد الزملاء مشكور ترجمها في ملف بصفحة 72 
> التمبليت ايضا تجده في الفحات الاولى همتك معانا لان ارباحنا خيالية

 جزاك الله الف خير   انت لها

----------


## جولاي

اخوي خالد ربي يوفقك ويرحم والديك ويرزقك من واسع فضله 
الف شكر لك على هذه الاستراتجية ربي يجعلها في ميزان حسناتك

----------


## جولاي

اخي خالد بالنسبة لمؤشر اللوقرر  
فضلا لا امرا ارجو انك توضح لنا الية التعامل معه  
لاني حسيت بلخبطة في نقطة 15  و 75  ولم افهمها بشكل جيد  
 متى يكون الدخول في الشراء والبيع طبقا لقاعدة هذا المؤشر  
وفقك الله وعافاك

----------


## Al-Mosuli

فرصة على اليورو دولار شراء

----------


## Al-Mosuli

ضربت الوقف للاسف 
بس الحمد لله ديمووو
مع انها كانت مثالية حسب الاستراتيجية ؟؟؟؟!!!!!

----------


## islam4ever

لى سؤال بسيط كيفية استخدام قناة 34 و ما فائدتها

----------


## islam4ever

هذه كانت فرصة الأسبوع اللى فات ... حوالى 800 نقطة  :Yikes3:   بس للأسف لم أدخلها و السبب مؤشر Lagurre  فما هو الحل و كيف يتم تفادى ذلك فى المستقبل ؟

----------


## خالد.الحربي

والله اسف يا شباب خرجت امسطول اليوم شالوني عيالي غصب عني الكمبيوتر  ههههههه    

> اخي خالد بالنسبة لمؤشر اللوقرر  
> فضلا لا امرا ارجو انك توضح لنا الية التعامل معه  
> لاني حسيت بلخبطة في نقطة 15 و 75 ولم افهمها بشكل جيد  
> متى يكون الدخول في الشراء والبيع طبقا لقاعدة هذا المؤشر  
> وفقك الله وعافاك

 لما ينزل عن 75  بيع ولما يطلع فوق ال 15 شراء ولكن بعد السهم طبعا واتجاه الترند  

> فرصة على اليورو دولار شراء

 السوق ملخبط  والصفقه حلوه بس الوان القابي مش واضحه مره   

> لى سؤال بسيط كيفية استخدام قناة 34 و ما فائدتها

 قناة 34
فوقها ترند صاعد وعكسها هابط  ولها استراتيجية خاصة اسمها النهر يكون الدخول بعد افتتاح الشمعة كاملة واغلاقها تحتها  والستوب فوق القناه   

> هذه كانت فرصة الأسبوع اللى فات ... حوالى 800 نقطة  بس للأسف لم أدخلها و السبب مؤشر Lagurre فما هو الحل و كيف يتم تفادى ذلك فى المستقبل ؟

 لماذا اللوقر تمام كان الدخول في السهم اللي قبل هذا راجع الفرصه كانت مكتمله مع اللوقر

----------


## islam4ever

ألف مليون شكر يا أستاذنا جزاك الله خيرا و رزقك من حيث لا تحتسب

----------


## slama

يا اخى مشكور
والله جهد وشرح ممتاز
يجازيك الله عليه
اخوك
slama

----------


## خالد.الحربي

> ألف مليون شكر يا أستاذنا جزاك الله خيرا و رزقك من حيث لا تحتسب

 عزيزي وغالي   

> يا اخى مشكور
> والله جهد وشرح ممتاز
> يجازيك الله عليه
> اخوك
> slama

 لاحظت هذه مشاركتك الاولى   ولي الشرف ان تكون بداييتك معي   تابع الجاريه معي الاسبوع القادم باذن الله لن تندم (((الربح النص بالنص  :Regular Smile: ))))

----------


## NASSERALQAHTANI

ابو الاء  :016:  وعدتنا بالفلتر  وينه  وعد الحر دين علية  :Big Grin:   ان شاء الله نبداء بالمتابعة  شف التوقيع  نبى همتك وهمت الشباب

----------


## سفاح

والله ياجماعه الشغل ولااروع معاكم  
مجهود كبير  :015: تشكرون عليه واخص بالذكر صاحب الموضوع :Hands:  
بس حبيت اذكر ان السوق في الاسبوعين الي فاتم كان كتشاب يعني ملخبط  
وبصراحه في الايام العاديه الاستراتيجيه شغاله 100%  :Boxing:  :Boxing: وانا اشتغل علي المجنون مع هذه الاستراتيجيه المحترمه ولا اغير علي عملات اخرى :Noco:   :Drive1:  :Drive1:  :Drive1:  :Drive1:  :Drive1:  :Drive1:  :Drive1:

----------


## خالد.الحربي

> ابو الاء   وعدتنا بالفلتر  وينه  وعد الحر دين علية   ان شاء الله نبداء بالمتابعة  شف التوقيع   نبى همتك وهمت الشباب

 ابشر ابو سليمان حبيبي 
بس تحت التجربة الى الآن  ولا ابغى احطه الين ما يثبت جدارته  وانا المشكله اني اشتغل على الاستراتيجيتن   الجارية وهذي ووقتي ملخبط  ساعات انسى واشتغل على الجارية بس  وساعات القى فرص عليها وارجع  والعيد اشغلنا عن السوق شوي

----------


## ali77

جزاك الله الف خير اخي kkk555 
فعلا انها استراتجيه ممتازه

----------


## euro trader

ان شاء الله اسبوع كله خير للجميع ... 
اعتقد من متابعتى لهذه الطريقه ان من انسب الفريمات للعمل بها هو فريم الخمس دقائق 
نظرا لتوافر فرص الدخول عليه و وضوح مستويات البيفوت عليه ( مستويات التارجت ) بشكل افضل من اى فريم اعلى ... 
 و لذلك لأقتناص فرص على هذا الفريم الصغير يلزم متابعه لصيقه خلال اليوم للأزواج والموضوع ليس فنى بطريقه كبيره , مجرد اتحاد مجموعه من المؤشرات والدخول فى الصفقه . 
ونظرا لهذا السبب فانى اطلب من الاخوه المبرمجين فى هذا المنتدى واختص بالذكر الاخ wajdyss  , المساعده فى عمل اكسبيرت للعمل على الخمس دقائق يقوم بتنفيذ اوامر بيع وشراء عند توافق شروط الدخول للأستراتيجيه , ووفقا لبعض الشروط الخاصه التى سيتم تحديدها عن طريق الاخوه المتابعين لهذه الطريقه منذ فتره وعلى فى مقدمتهم الاخ خالد .. 
والله الموفق

----------


## خالد.الحربي

> جزاك الله الف خير اخي kkk555 
> فعلا انها استراتجيه ممتازه

 وياك يا غالي   

> ان شاء الله اسبوع كله خير للجميع ...  اعتقد من متابعتى لهذه الطريقه ان من انسب الفريمات للعمل بها هو فريم الخمس دقائق  نظرا لتوافر فرص الدخول عليه و وضوح مستويات البيفوت عليه ( مستويات التارجت ) بشكل افضل من اى فريم اعلى ...  و لذلك لأقتناص فرص على هذا الفريم الصغير يلزم متابعه لصيقه خلال اليوم للأزواج والموضوع ليس فنى بطريقه كبيره , مجرد اتحاد مجموعه من المؤشرات والدخول فى الصفقه .  ونظرا لهذا السبب فانى اطلب من الاخوه المبرمجين فى هذا المنتدى واختص بالذكر الاخ wajdyss , المساعده فى عمل اكسبيرت للعمل على الخمس دقائق يقوم بتنفيذ اوامر بيع وشراء عند توافق شروط الدخول للأستراتيجيه , ووفقا لبعض الشروط الخاصه التى سيتم تحديدها عن طريق الاخوه المتابعين لهذه الطريقه منذ فتره وعلى فى مقدمتهم الاخ خالد ..  والله الموفق

 الله يوفقك وانت من عشاقها  
اضم صوتي لصوتك 
امل ان لا تبخل علينا بوضع الفرص  فانت من محترفيها لخوفي من انشغالي بموضوع الجاريه 
نريد اكبر قدر من الناس يستفيد

----------


## المحرر الصحفي

تسلم اخي الغالي خالد الحربي  بالفعل هذه الاستراتيجية تستحق الاستمرار  لانها ناجحة بالفعل  وبالنسبة للفريمات سبق وجربتها جميع الفريمات قبل اشهر  وجميعها رائعة  خصوصا من النصف ساعة الى الخمس دقائق نزولا  الاستراتيجية اخواني تستحق الاهتمام بالفعل واخطائها قليلة  بالتوفيق للجميع

----------


## mhemam2005

السلام عليكم
أول فرصة لهذا الاسبوع
دولار كندي شراءا الدخول من شمعة الخط الرأسي

----------


## mhemam2005

أسترالي دولار
بيع
فرصة غير أكيدة بسبب أن اللاجيور لم يصعد فوق ال 0.75 ثم يهبط منها لأسفل
و لكنها مع الترند العام للعملة

----------


## mhemam2005

> أسترالي دولار
> بيع
> فرصة غير أكيدة بسبب أن اللاجيور لم يصعد فوق ال 0.75 ثم يهبط منها لأسفل
> و لكنها مع الترند العام للعملة

 يمناسبة هذه الفرصة لدي سؤالين:
1- هل لدى أحد الاخوة اللاجيور وصل لل 0.75 ثم هبط ( انا عندي 0.72)
2- ما انسب ميتا تريدر لهذه الطريقة ؟ حيث أن ببعض الفرص يكون الفارق بالمؤشرات طفيف جدا بحيث  قد تكون كاملة على ميتا تريدر لشركة ثانية

----------


## mhemam2005

بيع المجنون
لنتابع 
بالتوفيق

----------


## mhemam2005

الفرص التي أرفقتها كلها ليست قوية بسبب عدم انضغاط الجابي بشدة و بالتالي ليس هناك انفجار سعري وشيك

----------


## mhemam2005

> السلام عليكم
> أول فرصة لهذا الاسبوع
> دولار كندي شراءا الدخول من شمعة الخط الرأسي

 فرصة الكندي و لله الحمد

----------


## mhemam2005

> أسترالي دولار
> بيع
> فرصة غير أكيدة بسبب أن اللاجيور لم يصعد فوق ال 0.75 ثم يهبط منها لأسفل
> و لكنها مع الترند العام للعملة

 أعتقد ان الان الفرصة الصحيحة للدخول لمن لم يدخل من قبل

----------


## mu7amd

ارجو من الاعضاء الخبراء اذا وضعتو فرصه ان تضعو الهدف  
وهل تحقق ام لم يتحقق حتى نتعلم ولكم الشكر الجزيل

----------


## mhemam2005

بيع المجنون 
بالتوفيـــــــــــق

----------


## mhemam2005

ما شا الله 
معظم الفرص حققت تقريبا 20 بيب و يمكن 35 بيب للمجنون
الحمد لله

----------


## mhemam2005

دولار ين
بيع
شمعة الدخول التي عليها خط

----------


## mhemam2005

الصفقات ماشية تمام
الحمد لله

----------


## خالد.الحربي

الله الله الله   
الف مبروووك وتسلم

----------


## mhemam2005

تسلم أخي خالد
رجوعك للموضوع هو ما شدني للمتابعة 
و كذلك الأخ انج فوركس 
و يد الله مع الجماعة

----------


## سعر سوق

بارك الله فيك

----------


## mhemam2005

دولار ين
بيع
الله المستعان

----------


## euro trader

> دولار ين
> بيع
> الله المستعان

 بالتوفيق .. 
ولكنها ليست اشاره مثاليه للدخول نظرا لتحرك السعر حوالى 30 نقطه قبل الاشاره .
وفى هذه الحاله السعر يميل الى التصحيح .
افضل الاشارات هى التى تأتى بعد حركة مستقره للسعر.    
- Forex Factory - View Single Post - Trend Follower 5 Minute System

----------


## mhemam2005

> دولار ين
> بيع
> الله المستعان

 الحمد لله رب العالمين
27 بيب في وقت قياسي

----------


## islam4ever

نتائج الاستراتيجية ليومين فقط مع العلم أنى فاتتنى فرص كثيرة لعدم التفرغ ... الاستراتيجية روعة

----------


## mhemam2005

> بالتوفيق .. 
> ولكنها ليست اشاره مثاليه للدخول نظرا لتحرك السعر حوالى 30 نقطه قبل الاشاره .
> وفى هذه الحاله السعر يميل الى التصحيح .
> افضل الاشارات هى التى تأتى بعد حركة مستقره للسعر.    
> - Forex Factory - View Single Post - Trend Follower 5 Minute System

 
اهلا بمن تمكن من الطريقة بشهادة صاحبها :015:  
ما اغراني بالدخول و شجعني عليىه ان السعر كان فعلا بتذبذب ثم كسر مستطيل التذبذب لأسفل أيضا عدم وجود دعوم بمواجهة السعر قريبة
أيضا أعتقد و طبعا الراي قابل للنقاش أنه بوضع السوق الحالي الحركة  عنيفة و 30 بيب نعتبر بسيطة

----------


## NASSERALQAHTANI

لم يتم التنبية لها لانها ليست اشاره مثاليه للدخول انا دخلت عليها عشان الاستوب معقول والله وفق الجاية ان شاء الله افضل

----------


## mhemam2005

اخي خالد و اخي eng_forex 
لازم نجد حل لمثل تلك الفرص الضائعة
المفروض حسب الطريقة أن بيع الاسترالي هنا لن ندخلها 
لماذا؟
لان اول ماكد اسفل الصفر تم باغلاق ثاني (السهم) و ليس أول شمعة بعد شمعة الاشارة
و السعر نزل فوق ال  300 نقطة 
طبعا دوما متفقين أن الأهم هو عدم دخول فرص خاسرة و فرصة كسبانة تروح تيجي غيرها تعوضها
لكن 300 بيب  :Angry Smile:   :Angry Smile:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Al-Mosuli

فرصة بيع الاسترالي دولار

----------


## Al-Mosuli

بيع الين

----------


## mhemam2005

> بيع الين

 سبقتني يا غالي
بالتوفيق

----------


## Al-Mosuli

> فرصة بيع الاسترالي دولار

 تم قفل الفرصة بربح 52 نقطة والحمد لله 
الين محقق 30 نقطة وسنطارد الربح   :015:

----------


## Al-Mosuli

> سبقتني يا غالي
> بالتوفيق

 احلى ما في الاستراتيجية انه لا تحليل ولا يحزنون 
تعطيك الترند وانت اركب معاه  
الين حقق 49 نقطة بس مش قافله  
خلينا نجرب مطاردة الربح وقطع الخسارة اللي بيحكو عنه مادامنا ديمو لحين تتكون عدنا الخبرة في هاي الاستراتيجة ونمشي عالحقيقي

----------


## mhemam2005

> تم قفل الفرصة بربح 52 نقطة والحمد لله 
> الين محقق 30 نقطة وسنطارد الربح

 
تسلم ايديك
همسة : أنا لسه بالصفقتين و هدفى أكثر شويتين :Asvc:

----------


## Al-Mosuli

يورو بيع

----------


## Al-Mosuli

كندي شراء

----------


## تحدوه البشر

يعطيك الف عافيه

----------


## Al-Mosuli

تم الخروج من صفقة الين بربح 50 نقطة حلوين

----------


## NASSERALQAHTANI

للمتابعة  :Boxing:

----------


## Al-Mosuli

خروج من صفقة اليورو بربح 25 نقطة لوجود مقاومي يومية

----------


## Al-Mosuli

> للمتابعة

 صفقة موفقة وان شاءالله الى الاهداف

----------


## NASSERALQAHTANI

> للمتابعة

 تم اقفال العملية بربح 10 نقاط بسبب انتهاء الفترة (الامريكية-الاوربية)

----------


## wajdyss

> ان شاء الله اسبوع كله خير للجميع ... 
> اعتقد من متابعتى لهذه الطريقه ان من انسب الفريمات للعمل بها هو فريم الخمس دقائق 
> نظرا لتوافر فرص الدخول عليه و وضوح مستويات البيفوت عليه ( مستويات التارجت ) بشكل افضل من اى فريم اعلى ... 
>  و لذلك لأقتناص فرص على هذا الفريم الصغير يلزم متابعه لصيقه خلال اليوم للأزواج والموضوع ليس فنى بطريقه كبيره , مجرد اتحاد مجموعه من المؤشرات والدخول فى الصفقه . 
> ونظرا لهذا السبب فانى اطلب من الاخوه المبرمجين فى هذا المنتدى واختص بالذكر الاخ wajdyss  , المساعده فى عمل اكسبيرت للعمل على الخمس دقائق يقوم بتنفيذ اوامر بيع وشراء عند توافق شروط الدخول للأستراتيجيه , ووفقا لبعض الشروط الخاصه التى سيتم تحديدها عن طريق الاخوه المتابعين لهذه الطريقه منذ فتره وعلى فى مقدمتهم الاخ خالد .. 
> والله الموفق

  اخواني الكرام 
ما هي شروط هذه الاستراتيجية ؟ 
كم عدد المتوسطات المتحركة المستخدمة وما هي اعداداتها ؟ 
ما هي اعدادات الماكد ؟ 
و ان شاء الله خير

----------


## ali77

حتى في ظروف السوق الحالية الاستراتجية اثباتة جدارتها

----------


## خالد.الحربي

> اخواني الكرام  ما هي شروط هذه الاستراتيجية ؟  كم عدد المتوسطات المتحركة المستخدمة وما هي اعداداتها ؟  ما هي اعدادات الماكد ؟  و ان شاء الله خير

 استخدم التمب     والشروط  مشروحة بملف بي دي اف وفي بداية الموضوع   

> تم الخروج من صفقة الين بربح 50 نقطة حلوين

 يا جامد  

> خروج من صفقة اليورو بربح 25 نقطة لوجود مقاومي يومية

 مبرووك   

> تم اقفال العملية بربح 10 نقاط   بسبب انتهاء الفترة (الامريكية-الاوربية)

 مبدع ابو سليمان  

> حتى في ظروف السوق الحالية الاستراتجية اثباتة جدارتها

 السوق اليوم في احلى حالاته ترند واضح هذا ما يهمنا بالعكس اليوم السوق واضح والكل ربحان

----------


## Al-Mosuli

> اخواني الكرام  ما هي شروط هذه الاستراتيجية ؟  كم عدد المتوسطات المتحركة المستخدمة وما هي اعداداتها ؟  ما هي اعدادات الماكد ؟  و ان شاء الله خير

  
استاذ وجدي خبرتي في لغة البرمجة ضعيفة تعتمد على القص واللصق ومحاكاة النماذج الاخرى 
حاولت عمل مؤشر يعطي تقاطع الار اس اي مع نفس اتجاه الماكد حسب الاستراتيجية مع منبه صوتي 
بحيث يمكن انتظار الاشارة من المؤشر وفي حال كانت متوافقة مع اتجاه الكابي يتم الدخول في الاشارة 
اعتقد ان مؤشر كهذا سوف يساعد كثيرا ويبعدنا عن نقطة ظعف الاستراتيجة وهي المتابعة اللصيقة وخاصة على فريم صغير امر متعب جدا  
المؤشر يفتح من البرنامج ولكن عند وضعه على الشارت لا تظهر الاسهم 
ارجو منك قراءة الكود وتصيح الخطأ البرمجي ولك جزيل الشكر

----------


## خالد.الحربي

اسجل  اسف كبير للاستاذ وجدي  ما انتبهت للمشاركه العتب على النظر وانا ارد هنا وهناك 
اكرر اسفي

----------


## NASSERALQAHTANI

للمتابعة

----------


## NASSERALQAHTANI

للمتابعة

----------


## NASSERALQAHTANI

للمتابعة

----------


## islam4ever

ماذا حدث كل الإشارات مظبوطة و ليه النزول الرهيب دة في أيه

----------


## mhemam2005

السلام عليكم
عفوا اليوم مشغول و سأتابع إنزال الفرص لاحقا بإذن الله

----------


## NASSERALQAHTANI

> للمتابعة

 ضرب الاستوب

----------


## NASSERALQAHTANI

> للمتابعة

 ضرب الاستوب

----------


## NASSERALQAHTANI

> للمتابعة

 ضرب الاستوب

----------


## NASSERALQAHTANI

> ماذا حدث كل الإشارات مظبوطة و ليه النزول الرهيب دة في أيه

   تريد تكسب اذا حطيت فرصة ادخل عكس تكسب(انا فقط  :Big Grin: )  المقرود مقرود :Angry Smile:

----------


## mhemam2005

السلام عليكم
ننتبه للباوند دولار ممكن فرصة بيع وشيكة

----------


## NASSERALQAHTANI

> السلام عليكم
> ننتبه للباوند دولار ممكن فرصة بيع وشيكة

 وعليكم السلام وكذلك المجنون اعتقد فرصة وشيكة للبيع

----------


## mhemam2005

فرصة الباوند لسه لم تكتمل
كمان فرصة بيع للاسترالي دولار وشيكة
بالتوفيق بإذن الله

----------


## NASSERALQAHTANI

للمتابعة

----------


## NASSERALQAHTANI

> وعليكم السلام   وكذلك المجنون اعتقد فرصة وشيكة للبيع

 اكتملت الشروط

----------


## mhemam2005

> فرصة الباوند لسه لم تكتمل
> كمان فرصة بيع للاسترالي دولار وشيكة
> بالتوفيق بإذن الله

 
بيع على بركة الله

----------


## NASSERALQAHTANI

> اكتملت الشروط

 ضرب الاستوب  ابو الاء افزع لنا ولا فرصة احطها اليوم الا ضربة الاستوب  :CEDP Stealer Animation30:  وين الخلل  :016:

----------


## خالد.الحربي

> ضرب الاستوب  ابو الاء افزع لنا ولا فرصة احطها اليوم الا ضربة الاستوب   وين الخلل

 لم تكتمل الشروط اللوقر لم ينزل عن ال 75

----------


## mhemam2005

> بيع على بركة الله

 طيب و هذه  أخي خالد
للاسف المفروض ضربت الاستوب

----------


## خالد.الحربي

> طيب و هذه أخي خالد
> للاسف المفروض ضربت الاستوب

 العملة نازلة بقوة وهذه عملية تصحيح  لم يكن الترند اخذ مسارة   الى الآن وهنا تاتي الخبرة المؤشرات ما هي الا اشارات مرور  عندما تعطيك اشارة خضراء يجب ان ترى الخطوط الثانيه لا ياتيك متهور وقاطع اشارة 
جميع العملات امس كانت بترند قوي اليوم  سيكون هناك تذبذب فيرجو الانتباه

----------


## NASSERALQAHTANI

> العملة نازلة بقوة وهذه عملية تصحيح لم يكن الترند اخذ مسارة الى الآن وهنا تاتي الخبرة المؤشرات ما هي الا اشارات مرور عندما تعطيك اشارة خضراء يجب ان ترى الخطوط الثانيه لا ياتيك متهور وقاطع اشارة 
> جميع العملات امس كانت بترند قوي اليوم سيكون هناك تذبذب فيرجو الانتباه

 الله  يخليك لنا يا قبطان  :015:

----------


## Al-Mosuli

شراء الكندي

----------


## Al-Mosuli

> شراء الكندي

 الخروج على نقطة الدخول لانعكاس الماكد
او وقف الخسارة عند 1.1030

----------


## mhemam2005

السلام عليكم
عودة مع الاسترالي بيع

----------


## Al-Mosuli

> شراء الكندي

 خروج بربح 6 نقاط بسبب انعكاسات الماكد والتذبذب

----------


## Al-Mosuli

> السلام عليكم
> عودة مع الاسترالي بيع

 مبروك
60 نقطة حتى الان  
لم الحق هذه الفرصة  :015:

----------


## mhemam2005

> السلام عليكم
> عودة مع الاسترالي بيع

 الصفقة عملت فوق ال 100 بيب
يا رب نكون ركبنا الترند من أوله

----------


## mhemam2005

> مبروك
> 60 نقطة حتى الان  
> لم الحق هذه الفرصة

 
تسلم أخي الفاضل

----------


## mhemam2005

السلام عليكم
 و يوم موفق للجميع 
عودة للأسترالي و صفقة موفقة بفضل الله و المعذرة لم الحق التنبيه لها بسبب العمل :Eh S(7):

----------


## wajdyss

> اسجل  اسف كبير للاستاذ وجدي  ما انتبهت للمشاركه العتب على النظر وانا ارد هنا وهناك 
> اكرر اسفي

  لا داعي للأسف  :Asvc:  
فنحن اخوة 
اخي الكريم 
بحثت في الصفحة الاولى ولم اجد التمبلت و لا ملف الشرح 
ارجو ان تدلوني عليهما 
بالتوفيق ان شاء الله

----------


## wajdyss

> استاذ وجدي خبرتي في لغة البرمجة ضعيفة تعتمد على القص واللصق ومحاكاة النماذج الاخرى 
> حاولت عمل مؤشر يعطي تقاطع الار اس اي مع نفس اتجاه الماكد حسب الاستراتيجية مع منبه صوتي 
> بحيث يمكن انتظار الاشارة من المؤشر وفي حال كانت متوافقة مع اتجاه الكابي يتم الدخول في الاشارة 
> اعتقد ان مؤشر كهذا سوف يساعد كثيرا ويبعدنا عن نقطة ظعف الاستراتيجة وهي المتابعة اللصيقة وخاصة على فريم صغير امر متعب جدا  
> المؤشر يفتح من البرنامج ولكن عند وضعه على الشارت لا تظهر الاسهم 
> ارجو منك قراءة الكود وتصيح الخطأ البرمجي ولك جزيل الشكر

 ان شاء الله 
ولكن يا ريت تدلوني على ملف الشرح والتمبلت 
و ان شاء الله خير

----------


## 10pips

تفضل اخي وجدي , التمبلت والشرح في المرفقات

----------


## mhemam2005

السلام عليكم
دولار فرنك
شراء
بالتوفيق للجميع بإذن الله

----------


## islam4ever

> تفضل اخي وجدي , التمبلت والشرح في المرفقات

 أخى الكريم ملف الشرح به خطأ لا يفتح رجاء أعادة رفعة و لك جزيل الشكر

----------


## 10pips

اسف , هذا ملف الشرح حمله من هنا .. احتمال ان تجد ترتيب الصفحات مقلوبة عند فتحه لكن ليست مشكلة  :Eh S(7):   http://jojoshare.com/download.php?file=f88e0f80d9450c971ae44fdc854e5061

----------


## woodyship

يا جماعة حدا يساعدني؟
هل ندخل في التلاصقات ام عندما تكون الالوان متباعدة

----------


## mhemam2005

السلام عليكم
باوند د ولار  بيع مكتملة الشروط

----------


## mhemam2005

> السلام عليكم
> باوند د ولار  بيع مكتملة الشروط

 اللــهم لك الحمد
فوق ال 60 بيب
مبارك للجميـــــــــــع

----------


## mhemam2005

> يا جماعة حدا يساعدني؟
> هل ندخل في التلاصقات ام عندما تكون الالوان متباعدة

 *السلام عليكم أخي* *حسب كلام صاحب الطريقة أن أفضل دخول عند انضغاط الجابي* *و لكن كما تفضل أخي خالد من قبل بأن المؤشرات مجرد اشارات ....* *لذا سترى عزيزي أن بعض الفرص تكون عند الانضغاط و أخرى عند الانفراج بدرجة معقولة و ليست كبيرة*  *همسة قد تساعدك: (بس أمانة عليك تدعيلي.. مش عايز أكثر من كده )*  * دوما عند حدوث تغير بالترند و هم ما نعرفه من الأحمر و الأخضر , انتظر تصحيح السعر ثم ادخل و سيكون امامك حالتين:* *1- ركوب الموجة من أول التشكل لترتيب الألوان كفرصة الفرنك التي وضعتها انا اعلاه اليوم* *2- أن نجد أن التناسق تم و لكن انفراج للألوان كبير فأيضا ننتظر أي تصحيح للسعر و ندخل مع أول اشارة سليمة جديدة بعد هذا التصحيح كفرصة الباوند التي وضعتها انا اعلاه اليوم أيضا*  *ها؟ دعوت لي أم لا؟*  :Asvc:

----------


## wajdyss

> تفضل اخي وجدي , التمبلت والشرح في المرفقات

 للأسف هذه الاستراتيجية تعتمد على مؤشرات كثيرة
(وبعض المؤشرات ليس لي خبرة فيها ، وليس عندي وقت حالياً لاعرف كيفية عمل هذه المؤشرات) 
ولكن لو تخبروني لو اعتمدنا على تقاطعات الموفينج افريج والماكد و RSI أو Laguerre فقط
هل ستعطينا نفس النتيجة أو قريبة منها ؟ 
واذا كانت تعطينا نتيجة جيدة 
اخبروني باعداداتهم و ان شاء الله اقوم بصنع المؤشر ومن ثم الاكسبيرت

----------


## mhemam2005

> *للأسف هذه الاستراتيجية تعتمد على مؤشرات كثيرة
> (وبعض المؤشرات ليس لي خبرة فيها ، وليس عندي وقت حالياً لاعرف كيفية عمل هذه المؤشرات) 
> ولكن لو تخبروني لو اعتمدنا على تقاطعات الموفينج افريج والماكد و RSI أو Laguerre فقط
> هل ستعطينا نفس النتيجة أو قريبة منها ؟ 
> واذا كانت تعطينا نتيجة جيدة 
> اخبروني باعداداتهم و ان شاء الله اقوم بصنع المؤشر ومن ثم الاكسبيرت*

 *  
السلام عليكم أخي وجدي
اسمح لي أن أتشرف بالرد على حضرتك
الدخول للصفقات لا يعتمد على مؤشرات كثيرة بالعكس هما ثلاث شروط فقط:
للشراء:
1- ظهور السهم 
2- ان يكون الاجوري صاعد من 0.15 لأعلى
3- أن يكون الماكد إيجابي (فوق الصفر)
فقط
 و العكس للبيع * * لكن الأهم من الشروط هو تزامنها بما لا يتعدي شمعة واحدة بعد شمعة السهم و إلا تكون الفرصة لاغية  * * أنا صراحة غير واثق بوجود اكسبيرت لهذه الطريقة الرائعة عن حق لصعوبة برمجته لكن اطمع من حضرتك بأن تعمل لنا مؤشر يعطي تنبيه لما تتحق الشروط الثلاثة
طيب ممكن حضرتك تسأل :
طيب ما الاسهم بتدي تنبيه يبقى ايه لازمة المؤشر اللي حضرتك ستعمله لنا إذا تكرمت؟
الإجابة أن التنبيه الذي يظهر حاليا هو للاسهم فقط و احياان كثيرة لا يكون مهم خالص حيث أن باقى الشروط لا تكون صحيحة فتلاقي الواحد منا يجري على الشارت ثم يجد انه لا توجد فرصة حقيقية 
أخيرا
أقل شئ ردا لكرمك بالتطوع لعمل اكسبيرت او مؤشر انا موجود تحت أمرك ممكن ترسل لي ايميك بالخاص لنتكلم على الماسينجر اعتقد انه سيكون أفضل و اسهل للاسراع بعمل المؤشر او الاكسبيرت
أخوك
د/ محمود*

----------


## woodyship

الله يوفقك يا اخوي mhemam2005 و يرزقك و يرزق الجميع

----------


## woodyship

انا عندي شوية اسئلة الله يبارك فيكوا
ما معنى الاختراق ؟ هل هو اختراق السعر للالوان يعني اختراق السعر للون الاحمر مثلا 
ام هو اختراق الالوان بعضها لبعض  يعني الاصفر يخترق الاحمر ؟

----------


## woodyship

عندي كمان استفسار ؟
لاحظ الصورة المرفقةهل من تعليق

----------


## mhemam2005

> عندي كمان استفسار ؟
> لاحظ الصورة المرفقةهل من تعليق

 
لا أخي لا ينفع ندخل شراء لان الاخضر اسفل الأحمر

----------


## المحرر الصحفي

بالتوفيق للجميع

----------


## mhemam2005

السلام عليكم
فرصة و لا أروع
دولار فرنك
بيع
الدخول من شمعة الخط الرأسي
و حققت عدد كبير من النفاط

----------


## mhemam2005

الباوند دولار
شراءا 
بالتوفيق للجميع بإذن الله

----------


## mhemam2005

> الباوند دولار
> شراءا 
> بالتوفيق للجميع بإذن الله

 اللهم لك الحمد و الشكر
فوق ال 110 بيب
يا ريت يكون في أحد استفاد

----------


## mhemam2005

بسم الله
دولار ين
بيع 
همسة:
أخبار هامة الساعة ثلاثة و نصف بتوقيت السعودية

----------


## mhemam2005

دولار فرنك بيع الان
يا مسهل

----------


## wajdyss

> *السلام عليكم أخي وجدي
> اسمح لي أن أتشرف بالرد على حضرتك
> الدخول للصفقات لا يعتمد على مؤشرات كثيرة بالعكس هما ثلاث شروط فقط:
> للشراء:
> 1- ظهور السهم 
> 2- ان يكون الاجوري صاعد من 0.15 لأعلى
> 3- أن يكون الماكد إيجابي (فوق الصفر)
> فقط
>  و العكس للبيع * * أخوك
> د/ محمود*

 اخواني الكرام 
في المرفقات مؤشر يدمج الشروط الثلاثة 
جربوا المؤشر ودونوا ملاحظاتكم ، و ان شاء الله يتم التعديل عليه 
وعند الانتهاء من التعديل سأصمم له اكسبيرت ان شاء الله

----------


## Ala'a Al.kofahi

> اخواني الكرام  في المرفقات مؤشر يدمج الشروط الثلاثة  جربوا المؤشر ودونوا ملاحظاتكم ، و ان شاء الله يتم التعديل عليه  وعند الانتهاء من التعديل سأصمم له اكسبيرت ان شاء الله

 مشكور اخي وجدي .. الله يعطيك العافية
جاري التحميل

----------


## Ala'a Al.kofahi

> اخواني الكرام  في المرفقات مؤشر يدمج الشروط الثلاثة  جربوا المؤشر ودونوا ملاحظاتكم ، و ان شاء الله يتم التعديل عليه  وعند الانتهاء من التعديل سأصمم له اكسبيرت ان شاء الله

 اخي وجدي للاسف لايمكن الاعتماد على هدا المؤشر لاننا نهمل اهم شروط الاستراتيجية وهي تناغم الوان الجابي وهو شرط اساسي لتحديد اتجاه التريند ... يعني فكرت اكسبريت من دون الجابي ما رح تنجح  احترامي  :Eh S(7):

----------


## Ala'a Al.kofahi

*Guppy Multiple Moving Averages GMMA*  *هذا هو اهم مؤشر*  *عبارة عن توليفه من المفينق افريج تجعلك تقرا السوق واتجاهه*  *لا يهم اي فريم تستخدم فهي دقيقه في جميع الفريمات من فريم الدقيقه الى الشهري*  *ان كانت تسير بتناغم وبالوانها حسب الترتيب فانت تعرف اهو ترند هابط او ترند صاعد*  *ان تلخبطت فتدل على حالة السوق مثلها .*  *نستخدم 5 الوان*   *اصفر تداول سريع واهداف سريعه*   *برتقالي ايلي الاصفر*   *ازرق تداول متوسط واهداف متوسطة*  *اخظر اكثر من الازرق*  *احمر للمستثمرين*   *هذه الالوان هي العلاقه المتناغمه بين المتداولين حيث الاصفر والبرتقالي للسكالبينق والنقاط السريعه الى ان تصل الى الاحمر وهي للمستثمرين والاهداف البعيده ولكن المهم هو*  *اننا نعرف ان اساس الترند هو اللونين الاخظر والاحمر وهما اساسيان .*  *نحن لا نتداول الا عندما تكون هذه الالوان بالترتيب كما وضعتها بالاعلى* *بهذا التناغم ا ستستطيع معرفة نوع الترند*  *بداية الترند ونهايته وتوقع الترند المقبل بمعنى اصح ستعرف ماذا ستعمل ..*

----------


## mhemam2005

السلام عليكم
دولار ين بيع

----------


## mhemam2005

> السلام عليكم
> دولار ين بيع

 
الحمد لله رب العالمين
الصفقة حققت فوق ال 60 بيب
اللهم لك الشكر 
يا رب يكون هناك من يتابع هذه الفرص
كما ارجو ان يكون هناك دوما تنبيه بالفرص من باقى الإخوة 
بالتوفيـــــــــــــــــــــــــق

----------


## mhemam2005

بسم الله
باوند دولار بيع 
يعيبها الاستوب الكبير و تذبذب السعرالعالي الان

----------


## mhemam2005

بسم الله
دولار كندي
شراء

----------


## mhemam2005

> بسم الله
> باوند دولار بيع 
> يعيبها الاستوب الكبير و تذبذب السعرالعالي الان

 الفرصة مرة اخري لمن لم يدخل الأولى متحققة الشروط مرة ثانية
يا رب وفقنا

----------


## مبتدئ 1

اخواني جزاكم الله خيرا رابط تحميل مؤشرات الاستراتيجية لا يعمل هل ممكن ارفاق المؤشر لي لتحميله ,,

----------


## mhemam2005

> اخواني جزاكم الله خيرا رابط تحميل مؤشرات الاستراتيجية لا يعمل هل ممكن ارفاق المؤشر لي لتحميله ,,

 
اتفضل
بالتوفيــــــــــــــــق

----------


## مبتدئ 1

> اتفضل
> بالتوفيــــــــــــــــق

 جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## mhemam2005

دولار فرنك
بيع
الله المستعان

----------


## مبتدئ 1

> دولار فرنك
> بيع
> الله المستعان

  طيب اخوي انا دخلت هالفرصة من بدري ,, وخرجت عند خط الدعم بمكسب 11 نقطة ,, هل تعتقد ان للهبوط بقية اخي الفاضل وكيف استدل على ذلك

----------


## مبتدئ 1

ما رأيكم بهذه الفرصة هل هي صحيحة على الدولار ين مع العلم ان الشروط متحققة ولكنه عكس ليضرب الستوب 25 نقطة ,, الرجاء توضيح الخطأ

----------


## mhemam2005

> طيب اخوي انا دخلت هالفرصة من بدري ,, وخرجت عند خط الدعم بمكسب 11 نقطة ,, هل تعتقد ان للهبوط بقية اخي الفاضل وكيف استدل على ذلك

 
أخييييييييييييييييرا واحد رد على مشاركاتي  :Inlove:  
يرافووووووو عليك  :015: 
دخولك هو الصح  :AA: 
دخولي انا متأخر  معتمدا فقط على صعود السعر اعلى الدعم الذي اشرت له
للاسف لا يوجد ما يدل على هبوط اكثر
نسأل الله التوفيق

----------


## mhemam2005

> ما رأيكم بهذه الفرصة هل هي صحيحة على الدولار ين مع العلم ان الشروط متحققة ولكنه عكس ليضرب الستوب 25 نقطة ,, الرجاء توضيح الخطأ

 أخي الفاضل
أولا : الشرت لدي يختلق عنك خالص ( ربما السبب اني لا اجد شموع ال 5 د من الساعة 12 ليلا للساعة 6 صباحا ... مش مشكلة 
ثاتيا و هو الأهم : خط الاجوري كما اراه بالشارت لديك لم يهبط لاسفل ثم يصعد لتركب الفرصة من أولها ... و الله اعلم

----------


## مبتدئ 1

> أخي الفاضل
> أولا : الشرت لدي يختلق عنك خالص ( ربما السبب اني لا اجد شموع ال 5 د من الساعة 12 ليلا للساعة 6 صباحا ... مش مشكلة 
> ثاتيا و هو الأهم : خط الاجوري كما اراه بالشارت لديك لم يهبط لاسفل ثم يصعد لتركب الفرصة من أولها ... و الله اعلم

  اشكرك يالغالي ,, أنا أعمل على  هالاستراتيجية من فترة اسبوع وأراها جيدة جدا مقارنة بالاستراتيجيات السابقة التي جربتها ,, ولكن بسبب انشغالي بالعمل فأنا لا أتابع كثيرا ووقت عملي يكون مساءا فقط ,, عند عودتي الى المنزل من العمل ,, فأتمنى منك ان توضح لي ما هي افضل الاوقات للعمل على هذه الاستراتيجية رغم اني اعمل في الغالب في الفترة الاسيوية وأجد نتائج ممتازة ولكن أحيانا يكون السوق بطئ جدا وممل جدا ,, أرجو منك التوضيح اذا كنت قد عملت على هذه الاستراتيجية فترة كبيرة ,,  وشكرا لك مجددا

----------


## mu7amd

ما شاء الله تبارك الله يبدو ان هناك عدد كبير شغال على طريقة اخونا خالد فقط عندي بعض الطلبات اذا ممكن من خبراؤ الطريقة ان يرود علينا 
هل ممكن ان تختصرو طريقة الدخول والخروج في خطوات يعني ما هي شروط الدخول الامن 
1-؟
2-؟
3-؟ 
وكم البروفت وكم اللوز 
هل هناك من اشتغل على الطريقة على حساب حقيقي؟ 
ولكم جزيل الشكر والعرفان

----------


## مبتدئ 1

> ما شاء الله تبارك الله يبدو ان هناك عدد كبير شغال على طريقة اخونا خالد فقط عندي بعض الطلبات اذا ممكن من خبراؤ الطريقة ان يرود علينا 
> هل ممكن ان تختصرو طريقة الدخول والخروج في خطوات يعني ما هي شروط الدخول الامن 
> 1-؟
> 2-؟
> 3-؟ 
> وكم البروفت وكم اللوز 
> هل هناك من اشتغل على الطريقة على حساب حقيقي؟ 
> ولكم جزيل الشكر والعرفان

 حسب معلوماتي المتواضعة الشروط كاالتالي : الشراء  1- سهم أخضر للاعلى  2-الماكد ايجابي فوق الصفر  3- خط الاجوري صاعد من .15 الى اعلى  4- لابد ان تكون الالوان مرتبه وهي تحدد الترند في الشراء ( أحمر أخضر بنفسجي برتقالي اصفر ) والعكس في البيع  5 - لا للدخول عكس الترند حتى لو أعطى اشاره  هذا ما فهمته من هذه الاستراتيجية  ان كان هناك خطأ امنى أحد يصححني

----------


## مبتدئ 1

عفوا نسيت اكتب لك الهدف  الهدف في الشراء يكون البايفوت او خطوط المقاومة  وهدف البيع البايفوت او خطوط الدعم  الاستوب ما فهمته كويس ولكن انا اضع 25 نقطة ,,

----------


## mu7amd

> حسب معلوماتي المتواضعة الشروط كاالتالي : الشراء  1- سهم أخضر للاعلى  2-الماكد ايجابي فوق الصفر  3- خط الاجوري صاعد من .15 الى اعلى  4- لابد ان تكون الالوان مرتبه وهي تحدد الترند في الشراء ( أحمر أخضر بنفسجي برتقالي اصفر ) والعكس في البيع  5 - لا للدخول عكس الترند حتى لو أعطى اشاره  هذا ما فهمته من هذه الاستراتيجية  ان كان هناك خطأ امنى أحد يصححني

 الف شكر على سرعة التجاوب 
فقط سؤال في ترتيب الالوان 
في حالة الشراء الترتيب هذا من فوق الى تحت  
او من تحت الى فوق

----------


## مبتدئ 1

> الف شكر على سرعة التجاوب 
> فقط سؤال في ترتيب الالوان 
> في حالة الشراء الترتيب هذا من فوق الى تحت 
> او من تحت الى فوق

   عند الشراء يكون اللون الاحمر بالاسفل

----------


## mhemam2005

> اشكرك يالغالي ,, أنا أعمل على  هالاستراتيجية من فترة اسبوع وأراها جيدة جدا مقارنة بالاستراتيجيات السابقة التي جربتها ,, ولكن بسبب انشغالي بالعمل فأنا لا أتابع كثيرا ووقت عملي يكون مساءا فقط ,, عند عودتي الى المنزل من العمل ,, فأتمنى منك ان توضح لي ما هي افضل الاوقات للعمل على هذه الاستراتيجية رغم اني اعمل في الغالب في الفترة الاسيوية وأجد نتائج ممتازة ولكن أحيانا يكون السوق بطئ جدا وممل جدا ,, أرجو منك التوضيح اذا كنت قد عملت على هذه الاستراتيجية فترة كبيرة ,,  وشكرا لك مجددا

 
أخي الفاضل
أنا تعرفت عليها من حوالي 10 أشهر و مواظب العمل عليها من فترة قريبة بعد أن رجعت لها ..
أفضل الأوقات من كلام صاحبها السوقان الأوروبي و الأمريكي..   

> ما شاء الله تبارك الله يبدو ان هناك عدد كبير شغال على طريقة اخونا خالد فقط عندي بعض الطلبات اذا ممكن من خبراؤ الطريقة ان يرود علينا 
> هل ممكن ان تختصرو طريقة الدخول والخروج في خطوات يعني ما هي شروط الدخول الامن 
> 1-؟
> 2-؟
> 3-؟ 
> وكم البروفت وكم اللوز 
> هل هناك من اشتغل على الطريقة على حساب حقيقي؟ 
> ولكم جزيل الشكر والعرفان

 أهلا أخي
ممكن الأول افهم ماذا سيفرق حساب حقيقي أم ديمو من حيث النتائج كطريقة؟    

> عفوا نسيت اكتب لك الهدف  الهدف في الشراء يكون البايفوت او خطوط المقاومة  وهدف البيع البايفوت او خطوط الدعم  الاستوب ما فهمته كويس ولكن انا اضع 25 نقطة ,,

 
الإستوب 5 نقاط + الاسبريد فوق أول قمة أو أول قاع قبل الدخول   
بالتوفيق للجميع و انا بالخدمة

----------


## mhemam2005

يورو دولار 
بيع الان
عذرا لعدم وجود شارت
بالتوفيـــــــــــق بإذن الله

----------


## Al-Mosuli

السلام عليكم 
وجدت هذا الاكسبيرت للاستراتيجية في موقع ال MQL 
ارجو تجربته على الديمو يفضل ان يكون 1 دقيقة التايم فريم لسرعة تحرك العملة فقط كي نتأكد ان الاكسبيرت يقوم بفتح وغلق الصفقات حسب الشروط 
الباك تيست لا يعمل لا اعرف لماذا ؟؟ 
ارجو من احد الاخوة المبرمجين الاطلاع على الكود البرمجي وتصحيح الخطأ ان كان هناك خطأ  
المؤشرات والتمبلت والاكسبيرت في المرفقات  
بالتوفيق

----------


## egawab

السلام عليكم 
المرجو من الاخوة المتابعين تطبيق الاستراتيجية توضيح نتائجها علي مدة المتابعة وعدد النقاط ومرات الستوبات مقابل مرات الربح والازواج التي تم التجربة عليها 
والله الموفق

----------


## nofalt

ماشاء الله عليك اخ خالد  :Ongue: 
الله يجزاك الجنة ويحضرك كل الخير
ماشاء الله استراتيجية لا تقدر بثمن

----------


## mustafa83

الى من يستخدم هذه الاستراتيجية الهامة ألا يوجد فرصة مطابقة للشروط لأدراجها و التعلم من كيفية اصطيادها؟؟مع ارفاق الشارت و شكرا

----------


## euro trader

> الى من يستخدم هذه الاستراتيجية الهامة ألا يوجد فرصة مطابقة للشروط لأدراجها و التعلم من كيفية اصطيادها؟؟مع ارفاق الشارت و شكرا

 NZD/USD  
بالتوفيق ...

----------


## euro trader



----------


## aaab_111

هل من الممكن ان يتم برمجة اشارة التنبيه لتكون باكتمال كل الشروط وليس بتقاطع الموفنج فاستر 4 والسلور 8 فقط .
لان اشارات التنبيه كل خمس دقايق كتير جدا
ولكم جزيل الشكر

----------


## mrkassem

الاخوة الاعزاء
حقيقة لا انصح بهذه الاستراتيجية اطلاقا
فقد قمت بتجربتها اسبوعين على الديمو
وخسائرها ما شاء الله  وخاصة على المجنون
وبرغم تحقق كل الشروط ترى الصفقة تسير عكس ما هو متوقع بنقاط كثيرة 
وكأن الصفقة قد نصبت لك فخا او شركا ، تعطيك الوانا متناغمة تماما والماكد واللوجر متجهين لاسفل او لاعلى حسب ما انت متخيل وبمجرد ما تركب الموجة الهادية الحلوة ده وفاكر نفسك هتوصل لبر الامان ترى نفسك في بحر الظلمات هههههههههه
وبعد صبر ايام وليالي ترى نفسك تربح من عشرين الى ثلاثين نقطة ( تقريبا كيلو سمك بلطي من الحجم الصغير)
باختصار ان المجهود الذي يبذل فيها اكثر بكثير من الربح المتوقع . 
لكن كل هذا لايمنع احترامي وتقديري للاخ خالد الحربي لاخلاصه وحبه لاخوانه 
تحياتي لكم جميعا

----------


## Ala'a Al.kofahi

> الاخوة الاعزاء
> حقيقة لا انصح بهذه الاستراتيجية اطلاقا
> فقد قمت بتجربتها اسبوعين على الديمو
> وخسائرها ما شاء الله وخاصة على المجنون
> وبرغم تحقق كل الشروط ترى الصفقة تسير عكس ما هو متوقع بنقاط كثيرة 
> وكأن الصفقة قد نصبت لك فخا او شركا ، تعطيك الوانا متناغمة تماما والماكد واللوجر متجهين لاسفل او لاعلى حسب ما انت متخيل وبمجرد ما تركب الموجة الهادية الحلوة ده وفاكر نفسك هتوصل لبر الامان ترى نفسك في بحر الظلمات هههههههههه
> وبعد صبر ايام وليالي ترى نفسك تربح من عشرين الى ثلاثين نقطة ( تقريبا كيلو سمك بلطي من الحجم الصغير)
> باختصار ان المجهود الذي يبذل فيها اكثر بكثير من الربح المتوقع . 
> لكن كل هذا لايمنع احترامي وتقديري للاخ خالد الحربي لاخلاصه وحبه لاخوانه 
> تحياتي لكم جميعا

 السلام عليكم  اخي الكريم لايمكن ان تحكم على نجاح او فشل الاستراتيجية بمجرد اسبوعين عمل , حيث انني اعتمد على هده الطريقة وبشكل كبير من اشهر والحمدلله ما واجهت اي من المشاكل التي دكرتها  اقتبس من كلام اخونا خالد في بداية طرحه للموضوع مايلي جميع الاستراتيجيات والتحاليل لا تتعدى فائدتها على المتداول اكثر من 30 % فقط  و70% تعتمد على المتداول نفسه وهذه حقيقه يجب ان تعرفها 
وهدا يعني ان الاستراتيجية الناجحة ليست عبارة عن منجم دهب تحقق لصاحبها الارباح بمجرد جلوسه خلف الشاشة وانتظار اشارات الدخول ليجني الملايين
=======
كان يجب عليك ان تفكر قبل تقديم هدا التقييم لطريقة اكثر من رائعة
- هل استوعبت الشرح وطريقة عمل الاستراتيجية جيدا ؟
-هل راجعت اشارات الدخول الخاطئة وعرفت سبب حدوثها وحاولت ان لاتقع في مثل هده الاشارات مرة اخرى ؟ -بما ان السوق شديد التدبدب هده الايام والفريمات الصغيرة غير واضحة هل حاولت النظر لفريم اكبر من الـ 5 دقائق والعمل عليه ؟ -هل استعنت بطريقة اخرى او بأي نوع من التحليل لتعرف اتجاه السوق ؟
-هل انت مبتدئ او انك فعلا تملك تلك الكفائة لقييم اي نوع من الاستراتيجيات بمجرد اسبوعين عمل ؟  :Emoticon1:  :Emoticon1:

----------


## المحرر الصحفي

> الاخوة الاعزاء
> حقيقة لا انصح بهذه الاستراتيجية اطلاقا
> فقد قمت بتجربتها اسبوعين على الديمو
> وخسائرها ما شاء الله  وخاصة على المجنون
> وبرغم تحقق كل الشروط ترى الصفقة تسير عكس ما هو متوقع بنقاط كثيرة 
> وكأن الصفقة قد نصبت لك فخا او شركا ، تعطيك الوانا متناغمة تماما والماكد واللوجر متجهين لاسفل او لاعلى حسب ما انت متخيل وبمجرد ما تركب الموجة الهادية الحلوة ده وفاكر نفسك هتوصل لبر الامان ترى نفسك في بحر الظلمات هههههههههه
> وبعد صبر ايام وليالي ترى نفسك تربح من عشرين الى ثلاثين نقطة ( تقريبا كيلو سمك بلطي من الحجم الصغير)
> باختصار ان المجهود الذي يبذل فيها اكثر بكثير من الربح المتوقع . 
> لكن كل هذا لايمنع احترامي وتقديري للاخ خالد الحربي لاخلاصه وحبه لاخوانه 
> تحياتي لكم جميعا

 بالعكس اخي الكريم هذه الاستراتيجية من انجح الاستراتيجيات 
وكنت اعتمد عليها لفترة طويلة وحققت بها نتائج مبهره 
ومن ثم اخذت ماهو مفيد منها لخلطه مع مؤشرات اخرى

----------


## nofalt

> بالعكس اخي الكريم هذه الاستراتيجية من انجح الاستراتيجيات 
> وكنت اعتمد عليها لفترة طويلة وحققت بها نتائج مبهره 
> ومن ثم اخذت ماهو مفيد منها لخلطه مع مؤشرات اخرى

 
اخي الكريم هل من الممكن ان تشرح لنا طريقة العمل التي تتبعها في المتاجرة 
لقد ذكرت انت تستخدم بعض المؤشرات الموجودة هل تتكرم بوضعها في تمبلت وتشرح لنا طريقة العمل التي تستخدمها

----------


## mrkassem

> -هل انت مبتدئ او انك فعلا تملك تلك الكفائة لقييم اي نوع من الاستراتيجيات بمجرد اسبوعين عمل ؟

 ألا يوجد خيار وسط 
أم لانك احدهما فاعتقدت أن كل الناس مثلك ؟

----------


## Ala'a Al.kofahi

> ألا يوجد خيار وسط

  

> أم لانك احدهما فاعتقدت أن كل الناس مثلك ؟

   قلتها من يومين لاحد الاعضاء في المنتدى , الكمال لله وحده والعلم لاحدود له اخي الكريم لم اقصد اي تهجم او اسائة لحضرتك , فقط تقييمك الخاطئ للموضوع دعاني اسئل دلك راجع ردي عليك وراجع عدد الاعضاء الدين قيمو الاستراتيجية وعملو عليها ... وادا احببت ارفق لك رابط الاستراتيجية على موقع اجنبي لايزال عدد من الاعضاء هناك يعملون عليها واكتب تقييمك لها هناك وانتظر ردهم عليك  :EEK!:  ====== احترامي وتقديري اخي professional  :Inlove:

----------


## hanigold

السلام عليكم لى تعقيب بصيط وهو انى بتاجر فى الفوركس من حوالى سنه ونصف تقريبا وتعرفت على استراتيجيات كثيره ولكن ما من استراتيجيه ولابد من وجود الترنيد عامل اساسى فيها فلكل من رئه انها استراتيجيه غير مقنعه فمعزره لابد وانه لم يفهم القواعد الاساسيه لها ومن وجه نظرى الشخصيه وعن تجربه للطريقه انها مجزيه جدا وعلى فريم ال5د ولكن اين انتم يا اخوانى فالماذا توقفتم عن التواصل فا الاستراتيجيه هذه الايام محققه اهدافها بالكامل دون ضرب الاستوب(ما شاء الله) ولكن من اراد ان يحقق مكاسب من الفوركس عليه ان يتبع اسلوب ادارة راس المال ولا يطمع فالطمع هو الخساره المؤكده تحياتى ودعواتى للاخ خالد على المجهود الرائع

----------


## hanigold

اللَّهُمَّ فَارِجَ الْهَمِّ ، كَاشِفَ الْغَمِّ ، مُجِيبَ دَعْوَةِ المُضطَرِّينَ ، رَحْمنَ الدُّنْيَا وَالآخِرَةِ وَرَحِيمَهُمَا أَنْتَ تَرْحَمُنا فَارْحَمْنِا بِرَحْمَةٍ تُغْنِينا بِهَا عَنْ رَحْمَةِ مَنْ سِوَاكَ

----------


## ramioooz

السلام عليكم شبــــــاب 
وصباح الخيرات ، وانشاء الله اسبوع تجارة ناجح لينا جميعا.... 
ياشباب انا ابحث عن اكسبرت ادفيزر بستطيع العمل باستخدام هذه المؤشرات.  
تحياتي ، وشكرا علي المجهود الكبير ياشباب.
وفقكم الله.  
معا حتى الاحتــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــراف

----------


## بدر الكثيري

> بالعكس اخي الكريم هذه الاستراتيجية من انجح الاستراتيجيات  وكنت اعتمد عليها لفترة طويلة وحققت بها نتائج مبهره  ومن ثم اخذت ماهو مفيد منها لخلطه مع مؤشرات اخرى

  مرحبا اخوي المحرر الصحفي انا متابع مشاركتك الرائعة بصمت شو اخر خلطة مؤاشرات تمشي  
عليها حاليا ممكن تفيد فيها اخوانك في المنتدى وبعدك لين هالحين تشتغل على مؤشر مصطفى 
بالخياط ولا خلاص شكرا

----------


## ahmed8lv

الف الف شكر على هذة الاستراتيجيات يا مبدع
ويارب تكون فى ميزان حسناتك

----------


## خالد.الحربي

> السلام عليكم لى تعقيب بصيط وهو انى بتاجر فى الفوركس من حوالى سنه ونصف تقريبا وتعرفت على استراتيجيات كثيره ولكن ما من استراتيجيه ولابد من وجود الترنيد عامل اساسى فيها فلكل من رئه انها استراتيجيه غير مقنعه فمعزره لابد وانه لم يفهم القواعد الاساسيه لها ومن وجه نظرى الشخصيه وعن تجربه للطريقه انها مجزيه جدا وعلى فريم ال5د ولكن اين انتم يا اخوانى فالماذا توقفتم عن التواصل فا الاستراتيجيه هذه الايام محققه اهدافها بالكامل دون ضرب الاستوب(ما شاء الله) ولكن من اراد ان يحقق مكاسب من الفوركس عليه ان يتبع اسلوب ادارة راس المال ولا يطمع فالطمع هو الخساره المؤكده تحياتى ودعواتى للاخ خالد على المجهود الرائع

  ربي يعطيك لحد ما يرضيك 
اسف انقطاعي المدة السابقة غيب عني مشاركاتك    

> اللَّهُمَّ فَارِجَ الْهَمِّ ، كَاشِفَ الْغَمِّ ، مُجِيبَ دَعْوَةِ المُضطَرِّينَ ، رَحْمنَ الدُّنْيَا وَالآخِرَةِ وَرَحِيمَهُمَا أَنْتَ تَرْحَمُنا فَارْحَمْنِا بِرَحْمَةٍ تُغْنِينا بِهَا عَنْ رَحْمَةِ مَنْ سِوَاكَ

  اللهم امين  

> السلام عليكم شبــــــاب 
> وصباح الخيرات ، وانشاء الله اسبوع تجارة ناجح لينا جميعا.... 
> ياشباب انا ابحث عن اكسبرت ادفيزر بستطيع العمل باستخدام هذه المؤشرات.  
> تحياتي ، وشكرا علي المجهود الكبير ياشباب.
> وفقكم الله.  
> معا حتى الاحتــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــراف

  اعتقد موجد بالموضوع بالفوركس فاكتوري  

> الف الف شكر على هذة الاستراتيجيات يا مبدع
> ويارب تكون فى ميزان حسناتك

 الله يخليك يا رب  
اخواني حاليا انا مركز على الجارية 2  فاعذروني قليلا  وبالتوفيق للجميع

----------


## waheedwg

اكثر من رائعة

----------


## top1010

هل لازالت هذه الاستراتيجية ناجحة ومامدى نجاحها

----------


## هشام الدمرداش

> هل لازالت هذه الاستراتيجية ناجحة ومامدى نجاحها

 الفوركس زى الدراسه
تذاكر كويس تكسب
ربنا يوفقك :Eh S(7):

----------


## silver nile

هل تعمل هذه الطريقة مع فريم غير الخمس دقائق

----------


## jamal_2022

اكيد يا اخونا الحربي وجدت فيها شئ والا لما التحول الى الجارية2

----------


## guesswho

بصراحه قرات معضم الصفحات لهذه الاستراتيجيه  
والحق يقال انها جميله جدا جدا  
ولكن ارى انها توقفت ولا اعلم ما هو السبب  
هل الاستراتيجيه اثبتت فشل ولهذا توقفت 
واذا لم تثبت الفشل واثبتت نجاحها هل من المعقول عدم متابعتها ؟
هل هناك اي تغييرات في الاستراتيجيه من ناحيه الشروط او الاعدادات ؟ 
تحياااااااااااااااتي

----------


## ayseaf

اكثر من رائعة 
THANKS SOOO MUCH

----------


## زيدو

ياليت الاخ خالد الحربي 
يتابع معنا هنا مثل الاول 
حتى لو تابعنا على الجارية 2

----------


## ayseaf

> تفضل يا اخي الكتاب من هنا http://www.4shared.com/file/23620117...___online.html

 Can u upload it again becuase the link doesn't work

----------


## خالد.الحربي

> هل تعمل هذه الطريقة مع فريم غير الخمس دقائق

 نعم  

> اكيد يا اخونا الحربي وجدت فيها شئ والا لما التحول الى الجارية2

 بالعكس هي والجارية احب الاستراتيجيات لدي ولكن حاليا انا اشتغل على الفريمات الكبيره فقط الديلي والاربع ساعات نظرا لكوني لا استطيع ان اتابع 24 ساعه   

> بصراحه قرات معضم الصفحات لهذه الاستراتيجيه  
> والحق يقال انها جميله جدا جدا  
> ولكن ارى انها توقفت ولا اعلم ما هو السبب  
> هل الاستراتيجيه اثبتت فشل ولهذا توقفت 
> واذا لم تثبت الفشل واثبتت نجاحها هل من المعقول عدم متابعتها ؟
> هل هناك اي تغييرات في الاستراتيجيه من ناحيه الشروط او الاعدادات ؟ 
> تحياااااااااااااااتي

 ليس نحن نحدد فشلها فهي في الصفحات الاولى دائما على الفوركس فاكتوري ولها مشاركات بمئات الآلاف ولها موقع خاص وفرق عمل ما زالت تضع فرص ولم تمت الا عندنا فقط لاننا لا نتابع ومطلوب مني ان اتابعها بنفسي لكم واضع الفرص لكم ,,,,هذا غير منطقي فلدي اشغالي وحساباتي واهلي ,,,,,    

> اكثر من رائعة    THANKS SOOO MUCH

 شكرا  

> ياليت الاخ خالد الحربي 
> يتابع معنا هنا مثل الاول 
> حتى لو تابعنا على الجارية 2

 انا اضع الكتاب بين يديك ولا اجبرك ان تقرا ,,,لو هناك اي سؤال انا مستعد ولكن للاسف لا استطيع ان اتابع لانشغالي وانا ادعوك اخ زيدو ان تاخذ المبادرة وانا معاك .

----------


## الرمز

سؤال بسيط أخ خالد  الاستراتيجية  قوية  جدا  لكن هل تصلح للفريمات من ساعة فما فوق  لأني لم اقرأ في موقع الاستراتيجية عن استخدام أعلى من فريم 5 دقائق   وهل هي حصرا على المجنون ؟ 
الأستوب محدد ب 5 نقاط + السبيرد  فوق أو تحت قمة أو قاع ماذا يقصد بالقمة أو القاع هل هو اسفل شمعة السهم الأخضر  أو أعلى شمعة السهم الأحمر في حالة البيع واشكر لك تجاوبك  وسعة صدرك

----------


## خالد.الحربي

> سؤال بسيط أخ خالد الاستراتيجية قوية جدا لكن هل تصلح للفريمات من ساعة فما فوق لأني لم اقرأ في موقع الاستراتيجية عن استخدام أعلى من فريم 5 دقائق وهل هي حصرا على المجنون ؟ 
> الأستوب محدد ب 5 نقاط + السبيرد فوق أو تحت قمة أو قاع ماذا يقصد بالقمة أو القاع هل هو اسفل شمعة السهم الأخضر أو أعلى شمعة السهم الأحمر في حالة البيع واشكر لك تجاوبك وسعة صدرك

  من تجربتي الشخصية تنفع بالرغم من انها مخصصه لل5 دقائق 
وموجود في الموقع بعض الفرص سابقه بفريمات كبيره ,,,ولي مشاركه بفرصة ب اربع ساعات 
القاع والقمه لا دخل له بالسهم  هو اقرب قاع او قمة قبل السهم 
تحياتي

----------


## student

السلام عليكم أخ خالد
ما هي أخر خلطة للمؤشرات لهذه لستراتيجية
وفقك الله لما فيه الخير

----------


## خالد.الحربي

> السلام عليكم أخ خالد
> ما هي أخر خلطة للمؤشرات لهذه لستراتيجية
> وفقك الله لما فيه الخير

 هي هي لم تتغير

----------


## ليث11

السلام عليكم ممكن المؤشرات والتمبلت في اي صفحه وممكن ترفقها اكون شاكر لك لكرمك

----------


## خالد.الحربي

> السلام عليكم ممكن المؤشرات والتمبلت في اي صفحه وممكن ترفقها اكون شاكر لك لكرمك

 هي في الصفحة الثانيه     لكن ان لم تقرأ الى الصفحةالثانيه فهي مشكله ,,,,,فما فائدة التمبليت 
التمبليت لن يجديك نفعا 
يجب ان تقرا الاستراتيجية كلها وترى الامثلة التي اجريت على الهواء والمناقشات لكي تتمكن منها 
استغل وقت السوق مقفل وخذ لك فنجان قهوة ومخمخ عليها 
بالتوفيق

----------


## ليث11

شكرا اخي الكريم وشكرا لسعة صدرك واوعدك اني اقراها بحذافيرها ولا انساك بالدعاء

----------


## الفقير 125

معذرة الموضوع في الأسفل

----------


## الفقير 125

أخي الكريم kkk555
حقيقة أعجبتني هذه الاستراتيجية؛ ولكنني لم أستطع أن اقرأ الصفحات كلها
فرجاء؛ تكرم وألق نظرة على صورة الشارت؛ وأخبرني: هل الإعدادت عندي كلها صحيحة وهل المؤشرات كلها موجودة؟
ثم: هل وجود اللون البنفسجي يدل على وجود خلل عندي؟
لأنكم ذكرتم فقط الأصفر والبرتقالي والأزرق والأحمر والأخضر 
وهذه هو رابط الصورة أرجو أن تتفضل بالدخول لتراها لأني لم أعرف كيف أضعها مباشرة  http://up1.arb-up.com/files/arb-up-2009-8/9yu39347.gif

----------


## خالد.الحربي

> أخي الكريم kkk555
> حقيقة أعجبتني هذه الاستراتيجية؛ ولكنني لم أستطع أن اقرأ الصفحات كلها
> فرجاء؛ تكرم وألق نظرة على صورة الشارت؛ وأخبرني: هل الإعدادت عندي كلها صحيحة وهل المؤشرات كلها موجودة؟
> ثم: هل وجود اللون البنفسجي يدل على وجود خلل عندي؟
> لأنكم ذكرتم فقط الأصفر والبرتقالي والأزرق والأحمر والأخضر 
> وهذه هو رابط الصورة أرجو أن تتفضل بالدخول لتراها لأني لم أعرف كيف أضعها مباشرة  http://up1.arb-up.com/files/arb-up-2009-8/9yu39347.gif

   الصورة  صغيره جدا لا ترىولكن قبل ان ترفع الصورة اقرا الموضوع كاملا ستجد الحل لجميع مشاكلك انا متاكد

----------


## سفاح

فعلا قويه بس خرفة كدا في ايام النكسة الي فاتت وخرفت تخرف قوي كمان يعني العادي كنت احصل خمسين نقطه والحمد لله كل يوم

----------


## الفقير 125

هذه هي الصورة أرجو أن تكون واضحة
وأرجوك يا أخي؛ لا يمكنني أن أقرأ كل هذه الصفحات؛ تكرم على أخيك بما علمك الله تعالى

----------


## خالد.الحربي

> هذه هي الصورة أرجو أن تكون واضحة
> وأرجوك يا أخي؛ لا يمكنني أن أقرأ كل هذه الصفحات؛ تكرم على أخيك بما علمك الله تعالى

 يا اخي انت تامرني امر 
انا ودي تقرا عشان تتعلم  ولازم توعدني بالقراءه .
اشوفها صحيحه بس انت مغير الالوان ما اخذت التمبليت الاساسي في الصفحه الثانية  
على العموم بالتمبليت الاساسي هذا الشكل وقارن بنفسك  . اراها صحيحه بغض النظر عن تغيير الالوان ولكن انصح بالتمب الاساسي

----------


## الفقير 125

> يا اخي انت تامرني امر 
> انا ودي تقرا عشان تتعلم ولازم توعدني بالقراءه .
> اشوفها صحيحه بس انت مغير الالوان ما اخذت التمبليت الاساسي في الصفحه الثانية  
> على العموم بالتمبليت الاساسي هذا الشكل وقارن بنفسك . اراها صحيحه بغض النظر عن تغيير الالوان ولكن انصح بالتمب الاساسي

 بارك الله فيك يا أخي الكريم؛ وجزاك خير الجزاء في الدنيا والآخرة
أنا أخذت التمبلت؛ ووضعته في البرنامج؛ لكن لم أعرف كيف أستعمله؟
فهل لك أن تدلني أكرمك الله

----------


## الفقير 125

خلاص يا أخي الكريم
انحلت المشكلة؛ أسأل الله تعالى أن يفرج عنك كربات الدنيا والآخرة
وأرجو أن تتحمل أسئلتي القادمة؛ لأنني مبتدئ

----------


## الرمز

مارأيكم أن نضع الفرص التي نراها لايف   ليستفيد منها الجميع   حتى يتم اتقان الاستراتيجية  بعد إذن الأخ خالد طبعا  .

----------


## الرمز

فرصة غير مكتملة الشروط (تناغم الألوان في ترند هابط )     فريم 5 دقائق

----------


## الفقير 125

أخي الكريم kkk555
قلت سابقا في شرح قوانين الاستراتيجية ما يلي:
(الدخول لونق شراء يكون بعد الاشاره وعند تناغم الالوان حسب ما شرح سابقا وفي وضع للاعلى  
خط ال LAGUERRE يقطع ال 15, 
الماكد مهم جدا ان يكون فوق الصفر ) انتهى 
سؤالي: وفي البيع؛ هل يجب أيضا أن يكون (خط ال LAGUERRE يقطع ال 15, والماكد مهم جدا ان يكون فوق الصفر) ؟ 
جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## خالد.الحربي

> مارأيكم أن نضع الفرص التي نراها لايف ليستفيد منها الجميع حتى يتم اتقان الاستراتيجية بعد إذن الأخ خالد طبعا .

  اكيد يا غالي 
بالعكس انا غير متفرغ وافرح لو توبعت من قبلكم  

> أخي الكريم kkk555
> قلت سابقا في شرح قوانين الاستراتيجية ما يلي:
> (الدخول لونق شراء يكون بعد الاشاره وعند تناغم الالوان حسب ما شرح سابقا وفي وضع للاعلى   خط ال LAGUERRE يقطع ال 15,  الماكد مهم جدا ان يكون فوق الصفر ) انتهى 
> سؤالي: وفي البيع؛ هل يجب أيضا أن يكون (خط ال LAGUERRE يقطع ال 15, والماكد مهم جدا ان يكون فوق الصفر) ؟ 
> جزاك الله خيرا

  ما يسري على الشراء عكسه على البيع لاقر يقطع ال 75 والماكد تحت الصفر 
تابع الفرص الموجوده بالموضوع ولاحظ امثلة البيع والشراء .....لا نريدك ان تسال عن اشياء اشبعت شرح ,,,تعبنا في كتابة العديد من الصفحات فقط لكي نقدم ماده سهله لمن يريد ان يستفيد .بدون قر اءتها احس اننا تعبنا على الفاضي ,,,وسنعود بنفس الدوامه اسئلة تسأل عشرات المرات ونحن نكرر .
تحياتي

----------


## الرمز

تابعوا هذه الفرصة

----------


## NASSERALQAHTANI

> تابعوا هذه الفرصة

 الشروط غير مكتملة 
لابد من تناغم الالوان الاحمر تحت ثم الاخضر فوقة

----------


## خالد.الحربي

> الشروط غير مكتملة 
> لابد من تناغم الالوان الاحمر تحت ثم الاخضر فوقة

    :015:   برافو ابو سليمان

----------


## faisal

فعلا يا اخي  التحليل يحتاج الي احساس المتاجر بالسوق

----------


## NASSERALQAHTANI

> برافو ابو سليمان

  تلميذك ابو الاء افاااا عليك   :Asvc:

----------


## ayseaf

GREAT SYSTEM

----------


## Kamelll28

هو المجنون اللي رايح يجننا، متابع معاك و جاري التجريب، بوركت اخي

----------


## القلزم

هل ممكن وضع اخر نسخه من المواشرات والتمبلت 
وماهو افضل زوج وافضل فريم

----------


## minanaeim

استاذ kkk555 
نشكرك علي موضوعك الجميل الي عرفنا الي هذة الاستراتيجية الحلوة
 ومتابعتك ومجهودك في الشرح لكل هذة الصفحات  :Good: 
ولكن لي سؤال من فضلك 
في  هذة الصفحة علي  الرابط  http://www.forexfactory.com/showthre...40325&page=216 
اوضح شخص ان هناك فرصة بيع للباوند دولار علي ibfx ميتا بلات فورم
ولكني لم اجد هذة الاشارة في نفس اليوم (مع العلم انة نفس البلات فورم)
واستخدمت برامج ميتا اخري لفكسول والباري واتت بنفس النتيجة
الصور بالمرفقات او يمكنك الذهاب للصفحة اعلاه 
والسؤال هو
هل دي تبقي مشكلة او يمكن في اعدادات لازم تتغير في البرنامج؟....

----------


## SATRDR

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته  أولا بارك الله في أختنا الخنساء التي كانت السبب في  اكتشافي لهذه الطريقة في المتاجرة دون أن تدري 
تمكنت بحمد الله من قراءة كل الصفحات و وجدت فيها ضالتي لأنها طريقة تحترم المقولة التي تعلمناها " اجعل الترند صديقك" 
و أشكرك  جزيل الشكر أخونا الأستاذ خالد على طرحك للموضوع و تفانيك في خدمة إخوانك جزاك الله أحسن الجزاء من خيري الدنيا و الآخرة و أنا معجب جدا بطريقتك في التحليل السلسة و الخالية من التعقيد  
بدأت في تطبيق الطريقة و الحمد لله مع قلة خبرتي كمبتدئ تمكنت من تحقيق صفقات رابحة أكثر من الخاسرة و الخاسرة كانت بسبب التطبيق السئ لها فقط و سوء اختيار الوقف المناسب و كلها أخطاء آمل من العلي القدير أن أتفاداها في المستقبل 
فقط أخي الكريم لدي استفسار عن المؤشر المسمى SelfAjustRSI و الذي قلت عنه إنه ممتاز , أود فقط شرحا بسيطا لكيفية استعماله 
بارك الله فيك و جزاك الله كل خير

----------


## خالد.الحربي

> GREAT SYSTEM

  الف شكر   

> هو المجنون اللي رايح يجننا، متابع معاك و جاري التجريب، بوركت اخي

  تسلم  

> هل ممكن وضع اخر نسخه من المواشرات والتمبلت 
> وماهو افضل زوج وافضل فريم

  كما هو مشروح في البدايه على الخمس دقائق على الازواج المذكوره   

> استاذ kkk555 
> نشكرك علي موضوعك الجميل الي عرفنا الي هذة الاستراتيجية الحلوة
> ومتابعتك ومجهودك في الشرح لكل هذة الصفحات 
> ولكن لي سؤال من فضلك 
> في هذة الصفحة علي الرابط  http://www.forexfactory.com/showthre...40325&page=216 
> اوضح شخص ان هناك فرصة بيع للباوند دولار علي ibfx ميتا بلات فورم
> ولكني لم اجد هذة الاشارة في نفس اليوم (مع العلم انة نفس البلات فورم)
> واستخدمت برامج ميتا اخري لفكسول والباري واتت بنفس النتيجة
> الصور بالمرفقات او يمكنك الذهاب للصفحة اعلاه 
> ...

  لا يوجد تغيير بالاعدادات ولا اعلم ما السر قد يكون من جهازك شيء ما    

> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته  أولا بارك الله في أختنا الخنساء التي كانت السبب في اكتشافي لهذه الطريقة في المتاجرة دون أن تدري  تمكنت بحمد الله من قراءة كل الصفحات و وجدت فيها ضالتي لأنها طريقة تحترم المقولة التي تعلمناها " اجعل الترند صديقك"  و أشكرك جزيل الشكر أخونا الأستاذ خالد على طرحك للموضوع و تفانيك في خدمة إخوانك جزاك الله أحسن الجزاء من خيري الدنيا و الآخرة و أنا معجب جدا بطريقتك في التحليل السلسة و الخالية من التعقيد   بدأت في تطبيق الطريقة و الحمد لله مع قلة خبرتي كمبتدئ تمكنت من تحقيق صفقات رابحة أكثر من الخاسرة و الخاسرة كانت بسبب التطبيق السئ لها فقط و سوء اختيار الوقف المناسب و كلها أخطاء آمل من العلي القدير أن أتفاداها في المستقبل  فقط أخي الكريم لدي استفسار عن المؤشر المسمى SelfAjustRSI و الذي قلت عنه إنه ممتاز , أود فقط شرحا بسيطا لكيفية استعماله  بارك الله فيك و جزاك الله كل خير

  اهلا وسهلا 
اكتشفنا بالاخير ان اعدادات المؤشرات الموجوده اصلا في الاستراتيجية هي الافضل  
ملا حظه انا حاليا لانشغالي لا اشتغل على هذه الاستراتيجية لانها تحتاج متابعه لصيقه وليس لدي وقت فانا اعمل على الاربع ساعات واليومي وهي مخصصه للخمس دقائق 
ولكن لمن يلصق بالكمبيوتر فهي من افضل الاستراتيجيا ت
تحياتي

----------


## the tourist

الاخ الاستاذ خالد 
شكرا لك على الاستراتيجية الجميلة التي حسب المقولة تحترم الترند , احب اسال سوؤال بعد هذه الفترة هل هناك اي تطوير للنظام  او هو كما هو في الصفحة الاولى وما هي الاستراتيجيات التي تستخدمها على الاربع ساعات  واليومي  تحياتي لشخصك الكريم وشكرا

----------


## eltrras

ممكن معلش نفس السؤال
هل هذة الاستراتيجية صالحة للوقت الحالى؟؟؟
ام هناك اى تغيرات عليها
وشكرا

----------


## خالد.الحربي

> الاخ الاستاذ خالد 
> شكرا لك على الاستراتيجية الجميلة التي حسب المقولة تحترم الترند , احب اسال سوؤال بعد هذه الفترة هل هناك اي تطوير للنظام او هو كما هو في الصفحة الاولى وما هي الاستراتيجيات التي تستخدمها على الاربع ساعات واليومي تحياتي لشخصك الكريم وشكرا

  

> ممكن معلش نفس السؤال
> هل هذة الاستراتيجية صالحة للوقت الحالى؟؟؟
> ام هناك اى تغيرات عليها
> وشكرا

 ما زالت كما هي وعلى الصفحات الاولى دوما في الفوركس فاكتوري 
وهذه الصفقه كانت امس

----------


## hrap

اخ خالد 
اريد استراتيجيه على شارتاليومى لعدم التفرغ ارجو الافاده

----------


## eltrras

معذرة اخى انا وجد هذة الاستراتجية الرئعة ووجدها مفيدة جدا بس اسئلة واعذرنى لانى مبتدأ
اولا ما المقصود بتناغم الالوان؟؟؟
فى بداية مشاركاتك تقول الاخضر والاحمر تقصد بها الموجة بهذا اللون ام الموفينج؟؟؟
هل الدخول لونج او شورت لابد ان تتفق جميع الشروط ولا ممكن التغاضى عن شرط غير مهم مثلا؟؟؟
ما هو متوسط هدف  النقاط من هذة الاستراتجية؟؟؟
أسف على الاطاالة

----------


## خالد.الحربي

> اخ خالد 
> اريد استراتيجيه على شارتاليومى لعدم التفرغ ارجو الافاده

  انا بصدد عمل استراتيجية خاصه بالاربع ساعات عندما تكتمل ساضعها باذن الله    

> معذرة اخى انا وجد هذة الاستراتجية الرئعة ووجدها مفيدة جدا بس اسئلة واعذرنى لانى مبتدأ
> اولا ما المقصود بتناغم الالوان؟؟؟
> فى بداية مشاركاتك تقول الاخضر والاحمر تقصد بها الموجة بهذا اللون ام الموفينج؟؟؟
> هل الدخول لونج او شورت لابد ان تتفق جميع الشروط ولا ممكن التغاضى عن شرط غير مهم مثلا؟؟؟
> ما هو متوسط هدف النقاط من هذة الاستراتجية؟؟؟
> أسف على الاطاالة

 تناغم اي تسلسل الالوان حسب الترتيب 
هي الوان القابي الاخظر والاحمر
انصحك بالقراءه الجيده للاستراتيجيه لكي تفهمها

----------


## محمداحمدالعواضي

لوتسمحوا اخواني اخر تحديث لشرح الاستراتيجيه في صفحه كم

----------


## المدهش

حملت الاستراتيجية ع الجهاز لاكن لا اعرف كيف اضعها على الميتاتريدر ممكن تشرحون لنا طريقة تركيبها على الميتا تريدر

----------


## eltrras

اخى الكريم صاحب الاستراتجية عندى سؤال هام
لو ظهرلى سهم اخضر  لأشارة شراء وكان عندى ترتيب الالوان أحمر ارزرق برتقالى اصفر ولم يظهر اللون الاخضر بعد مع ملاحظة تحقق كل الشروط ادخل شراء ولا استنى ظهور الاخضر
وشكرا

----------


## sakana

اخ خالد هل الاستراتيجية لازالت فعالة  الى الان وماهي نتائجك الشخصية عليها طوال فترة 3 سنوات.
ودمت في ود

----------


## almallah2

الاخوة الكرام / المؤشرات والتمبلت بالصفحة الثانية لا تظهر ، فقدت فقدتها من جهازي بعدما اعدت تركيب برامج التداول ، ارجو ممن لديه ذلك أن يتكرم باعادة تحميلها مشكورا ، وله جزيل الشكر .

----------


## نور تيناوي

السلام عليكم : نفس طلب الاخ في المشاركة السابقة جزاكم الله كل خير

----------


## Ala'a Al.kofahi

> السلام عليكم : نفس طلب الاخ في المشاركة السابقة جزاكم الله كل خير

 تفضل اخي المؤشرات والتمبلت في المرفقات

----------


## نور تيناوي

مشكور اخي الكريم لكن الملف المرفق فارغ ولا يحوي دالّة جرّبه بنفسك

----------


## ابولو138

اعتقد عالساعه ايضا ممتازة للمجنون والا ايش رايكم 
طبعا مع مراعاة الشروط

----------


## eastern_knight

*أين أنتم يا شباب وأين الأستاذ خالد وهذا الاستراتيجية اللى الواحد دايما يعد يلف ويدور ويرجع ليه من تانى فعلا ملهاش منافس وده اخر الفرص المتحققة الأسبوع الماضى والتى تم اقتناصها بهذا الطريقة الممتازة 
ويكفى أنها حتى الأن بنفس شروطها كما وضعها صاحبها منذ أكثر من أربع سنوات يعنى تعمل فى كل الأوقات والظروف المتقلبة للسوق*

----------


## eramax

موضوع رائع وقيم جزاكم الله كل خير

----------


## هدى العربي

> الف شكر للجميع نبدا باسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  
> الاستراتيجية اخذت من الوقت اكثر من 6 اشهر من تقييم وتحليل وتحسين الى ان ظهرت بحلتها الحاليه فاستخدمها كما هي بدون اي تغير او اضافة   
> الفريم المستخدم : خمس دقائق
> التوقيت  : الاوربي والامريكي 
> الازواج التي تصلح له الاستراتيجية : المجنون من تجربة شخصية وبقوة 
>  USD/JPY, USD/CHF, GBP/USD,  EUR/USD, USD/CAD, AUD/USD, EUR/JPY and Gold 
> مقدمة  
> نسمع دوما ان الترند هو الرفيق Trend is your friend   هذه الاستراتيجية ستريك معنى هذه الجمله .
> طريقتها الفريده ستعطيك رؤيا جديده وستفهم السوق بشكل اوضح وستريك ان السوق لا يتحرك بطريقه عشوائية بل هي حركه منتظمه ومتسلسلة . بالتدريب على هذه الاستراتيجية سترى بوضوح الاتجاه وستحصل على مبتغاك .
> ...

 ماشاء الله عمل رائع مشكور اخي الكريم

----------


## medinfo

*السلام عليكم 
واش رايكم يا شباب باحياء الاستراتجية مرة اخري و الاخ مستر دولار عمللها اكسبرت*

----------


## geniusssman

هوه الناس فين من الاستراتيجيه الجميله دى

----------


## Eng.Mostafa

*السلام عليكم
هل هناك ملف مجمع لشرح الاستراتيجية ولا نقرا من الاول؟*

----------


## صدى روحك

استراتيجية روعة بارك الله فيك اخي خالد  
ممكن اتواصل معك....

----------


## ماءالسواقي

من أجمل ماقرأت في الاستراتيجيات والمؤشرات  
رائعه بكل المقاييس  
والرائع يتجدد

----------


## معن طارق

فعلا روعه

----------


## simba2000

أستاذ خالد 
كان لابد أن أشكرك وأدعو لك بالخير والصحه والعافيه لك ولأهلك فى الدنيا والأخره
تقبل ودى وإحترامى

----------


## Forexaak

ما شاء الله  
استراتيجية قوية ورائعة  
بارك الله فيك استاذ خالد ونسأل الله ان يرزقك ويفتح عليك من واسع فضله  
بالفعل هذه المواضيع رائعة ويحتاج تطلع للنور من جديد

----------


## gashaweb

*بارك الله فيك اخي الغالي خالد وجزاك الله خير الجزاء 
تم الاطلاع ممتاز*

----------


## MBR

https://forum.arabictrader.com/uploa...e13b4df50b.gif

----------


## amskhz123

السؤال على الشارت...
كذلك العنوان هو............. اقوى الاستراتيجيات للمجنون الاستراتيجية الاولى
أين الإستراتيجية الثانية؟؟؟
مع شكري وتقديري

----------


## الموجة الثالثة

> السؤال على الشارت...
> كذلك العنوان هو............. اقوى الاستراتيجيات للمجنون الاستراتيجية الاولى
> أين الإستراتيجية الثانية؟؟؟
> مع شكري وتقديري

 السلام عليكم  
هذه هي الاستراتيجية الثانية  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t37175.html 
ودي وتقديري

----------


## amskhz123

> السلام عليكم  
> هذه هي الاستراتيجية الثانية  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t37175.html 
> ودي وتقديري

 لك مني أخي العزيز كل الود والتقدير . وألف شكر لحضرتك
طيب الآن أخي العزيز ... اٌقل ما يقال في هذه الإستراتيجية أنها واعدة. فلماذا توقفت وليس فيها نشاط؟
أخوكم / أبو محمد

----------


## amskhz123

الإخوة الكرام أسعد الله أوقاتكم بكل خير
حملت الإستراتيجية الثانية للمجنون.
ولكن الخط الأزرق ما ظهر عندي. وهو أساسي كما علمت.
وقد حاولت كثيراً ولم أفلح.
أرجو المساعدة.
مع شكري وتقديري العميقين لحضراتكم.

----------


## turntrend

قادني اليكم وصلة من هنا http://www.mql5.com/en/code/8290?pk_...20codebase_job
 بصراحة رغم قدم الموضوع احب ان يصل  شكري اولا الى ادارة هذا  المنتدى الجميل  والى  الاخ الكريم الجميل kkk555  المبادر في موضوع اقوى الاستراتيجيات 
وموصول الشكر للاخوة المشاركين بالموضوع   
استفدت كثيرا والله يجعله في ميزان حسناتكم

----------


## gassim

ماشاءالله

----------


## tedjboyka

مشكور يالغالي على الطرح الجيد ....بالتوفيق

----------


## mafia

الاستاذ خالد الفاضل 
انا رايتك تدخل المنتدي والحمد لله انك بخير وراسلتك خاص 
الرجاء منك ان تفيدنا بما هو جديد وهل الاستيراتيجيات القديمة مازالت بخير ام حدث فيها تعديلات ام نلغيها من حساباتنا
وجزاك الله كل خير

----------


## amskhz123

الإخوة الكرام أرجو المساعدة
حيث لا تظهر عندي حزم الألوان (حزم الموفينجات) كما ترون في الصورة المرفقة ....لماذا لا تظهر لدي ؟؟؟؟
مع شكري وتقديري

----------


## faisalfoza

ما شاء الله  
استراتيجية قوية ورائعة  
بارك الله فيك استاذ خالد ونسأل الله ان يرزقك ويفتح عليك من واسع فضله  
بالفعل هذه المواضيع رائعة ويحتاج تطلع للنور من جديد

----------


## rapiallah

شكرا جزيلا لك

----------


## omarhossam

جزاك الله كل خير

----------


## mohamad_zaky

ممتاز استمر مجهود رائع

----------


## sfwan

> الإخوة الكرام أرجو المساعدة
> حيث لا تظهر عندي حزم الألوان (حزم الموفينجات) كما ترون في الصورة المرفقة ....لماذا لا تظهر لدي ؟؟؟؟
> مع شكري وتقديري

 اخي العزيز اقفل المنصة وافتحها من جديد

----------


## sfwan

والله ودي ان ينفتح موضوع الاستراتيجية من جديد  :Emoticon1:  :A110:

----------


## سلطآنـ

واضح  انها  كانت قويه    
ي ليت من كان يستخددمها يعيد شرحها  لنا  
هل صاحب الموضوع حتى الان متواجد  ؟
ام ترك المنتدى

----------


## sfwan

والله لااظن انه موجود ارسلت له رسالة على الايميل وما رد علي

----------


## Rezg

بارك الله فيك 
ومتابعين معاك أخوي

----------

